# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կրոնական զգացմունքներ. սահման հարգանքի և ծաղրանքի միջև

## Jarre

Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում գրել մեր կարծիքը կրոնական զգացմունքների մասին։ Ամեն ինչ ինչ վերաբերում է այս թեմային։

Օրինակ՝
ի՞նչ է կրոնական զգացմունքըեթե դուք հավատացյաք եք, ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերում մյուս հավատացյալների կրոնական զգացմունքներին, որոնք կտրականապես դեմ են ձեր դավանաբանությանըօրինակ եթե մարդը վստահ է, որ այն էակը ում ինքը հավատում է սուրբ է, արդյո՞ք նրա կրոնական զգացմունքները անարգել չի լինի այն, եթե ինչ որ մեկը հենց այդ հավատացյալ անհատի սուրբ գրքից բերի փաստեր, որ իր պաշտած էակը դաժանություններ է կատարել։արդյո՞ք սխալ է օրինակ արտահայտվել, որ քո կարծիքով նրա պաշտած էակը իր իսկ գրքի համաձայն դաժան է, թե՞ հարկավոր է գործածել այլ բառեր, կամ չխոսել այդ թեմայով, որ չվիրավորես նրա զգացմունքները։կրոնական զգացմունքների անարգա՞նք է այն, երբ պետությունը պահանջում է ենթարկվել որոշակի օրենքների, որոնք տարածվում են բոլորի վրա։ Օրինակ արգելք երեխաներին ներշնչել կրոնական գաղափարներ, ստանալ պարտադիր ուսումնական ծրագիր։ Կամ երբ օրինակ երեխայի կյանքնին վտանգ սպառնալու դեպքում հիվանդանոցը հրաժարվում է կատարել հավատացյալ ծնողների կամքը, ովքեր մերժում են բուժման տարբեր միջոցներ։և այլն, և այլն......

Արդյո՞ք կրոնական զգացմունքներ հարգելը մտում ա տվյալ նկարագրության մեջ.




> - Ես կարծում եմ, որ.............. [ցանկացած կրոնական միտք], ես չեմ կարող սա ապացուցել այսօր մեզ հայտնի գիտական օրենքներով, կամ տրամաբանությամբ, բայց դրանց մասին պետք չէ ասել ոչ մի դեմ միտք, առավել ևս բացասական միտք։ 
> - Իսկ ինչո՞ւ։ Ինչո՞ւ պետք չէ ասել։
> - Որովհետև։ Պետք չէ և վերջ։ Դա ճշմարտություն է՝ միակ ճիշտը։


Բայց էս քառակուսի փակագծերիս միջի «կրոնական» բառը փոխի օրինակ՝ «քաղաքականություն» բառով ու ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է։ Փոխի «գիտություն» բառով ու էլի ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է։ Կարաս հա ասես հակառակ կարծիքներ, լիքը հակասություններ բերես։ Ու հատկապես գիտության դեպքում դա կողջունվի։ Որովհետև կրիտիկան, քննադատությունը օգնում են փորձը այնքան կատարյալ դարձնել մինչև այն դառնա ճշգրիտ գիտության մի մասը՝ մի մասնիկը։

Ո՞նց եք վերաբերում էս ամեն ինչին։
Ու իչնո՞ւ օրինակ գիտական թեմաների մեջ բանավեճում համարյա թե միշտ պարզ ա թե երբ ա կարծիքը քննարկվում ու երբ մարդը, իսկ կրոնի դեպքում, եթե անգամ կարծիքն ու գաղափարն ես քննարկում ամեն ինչ ընկալվում ա անձնական։ 

ԱՄԵՆԱԿԱՐԵՎՈՐ ՀԱՐՑԸ. ինչպե՞ս եք գնահատում Ակումբի կրոն բաժնի մթնոլորտը։ Այստեղ ձեր կրոնական զգացմունքները ոտնահարվո՞ւմ են։ Եթե այո՛, ապա խնդրանք բերել օրինակներ և բացատրել իրավիճակը ավելի լավ պատկերացնելու համար։

----------

Chuk (05.11.2013), Moonwalker (05.11.2013), Sagittarius (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013), Արէա (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013), Տրիբուն (05.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ես կարծում եմ, որ կրոնը ու այն քարոզողները իմ ու մնացած մարդկության զգացմունքները հազարամյակներ շարունակ ծաղրել են, ու՞մ դիմեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013), Արամ (05.11.2013), Տրիբուն (05.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ կրոնը ու այն քարոզողները իմ ու մնացած մարդկության զգացմունքները հազարամյակներ շարունակ ծաղրել են, ու՞մ դիմեմ:


Աստծուն:

----------

Sagittarius (05.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես գտնում եմ, որ կրոնը ցանկացած մարդու անձնական գործն ա, իսկ դրա մեջ քիթ խոթելը` առնվազն անքաղաքավարություն: Եթե մեկն ինչ-որ բանի հավատում ա, պետք չի դնել, համոզել, որ ինքը սխալ բանի ա հավատում: Մեկ ա, ոչ մի կերպ դու չես կարողանալու արդյունքի հասնել: Եթե պետք լինի, էդ մարդը ժամանակի ընթացքում ինքը կգա համապատասխան եզրակացության: Իսկ կրոնական զգացմունքները ծաղրելն ընդհանրապես շատ սխալ եմ համարում: Ինձ համար դա նույնն ա, երբ կրոնավորը ծամոնի պես կպչում ա քեզ ու սկսում քարոզել: Աթեիստների մի հսկայական զանգված կա, որը քնում-արթնանում, մենակ կրոնը ծաղրելու մասին ա մտածում: Իրանք նույնքան անտանելի են, որքան դռները ծեծող Եհովայի վկաները:

----------

Baltazar (05.11.2013), boooooooom (05.11.2013), keyboard (05.11.2013), Lem (05.11.2013), Moonwalker (05.11.2013), My World My Space (05.11.2013), Rammstein (05.11.2013), Vardik! (05.11.2013), Արամ (08.11.2013), Արէա (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Վոլտերա (08.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես գտնում եմ, որ կրոնը ցանկացած մարդու անձնական գործն ա, իսկ դրա մեջ քիթ խոթելը` առնվազն անքաղաքավարություն: Եթե մեկն ինչ-որ բանի հավատում ա, պետք չի դնել, համոզել, որ ինքը սխալ բանի ա հավատում: Մեկ ա, ոչ մի կերպ դու չես կարողանալու արդյունքի հասնել: Եթե պետք լինի, էդ մարդը ժամանակի ընթացքում ինքը կգա համապատասխան եզրակացության: Իսկ կրոնական զգացմունքները ծաղրելն ընդհանրապես շատ սխալ եմ համարում: Ինձ համար դա նույնն ա, երբ կրոնավորը ծամոնի պես կպչում ա քեզ ու սկսում քարոզել: Աթեիստների մի հսկայական զանգված կա, որը քնում-արթնանում, մենակ կրոնը ծաղրելու մասին ա մտածում: Իրանք նույնքան անտանելի են, որքան դռները ծեծող Եհովայի վկաները:


Բյուր, իսկ դու չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ քո խոսքերը կարող են վիրավորել Եհովայի վկաների կրոնական զգացմիւնքները: Տնե տուն ծառայությունը իրենք ընկալում են որպես սրբազան ծառայության անկյունաքարերից մեկը:

----------


## My World My Space

> Բյուր, իսկ դու չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ քո խոսքերը կարող են վիրավորել Եհովայի վկաների կրոնական զգացմիւնքները: Տնե տուն ծառայությունը իրենք ընկալում են որպես սրբազան ծառայության անկյունաքարերից մեկը:


Ժառ ջան, տնետուն ծառայությունը ես էլ ընկալում եմ որպես իմ սրբազան սահմանադրական իրավունքների ոտնահարում …  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (05.11.2013), Vardik! (05.11.2013), Արամ (08.11.2013), Վոլտերա (08.11.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> Ես գտնում եմ, որ կրոնը ցանկացած մարդու անձնական գործն ա, իսկ դրա մեջ քիթ խոթելը` առնվազն անքաղաքավարություն: Եթե մեկն ինչ-որ բանի հավատում ա, պետք չի դնել, համոզել, որ ինքը սխալ բանի ա հավատում: Մեկ ա, ոչ մի կերպ դու չես կարողանալու արդյունքի հասնել: Եթե պետք լինի, էդ մարդը ժամանակի ընթացքում ինքը կգա համապատասխան եզրակացության: Իսկ կրոնական զգացմունքները ծաղրելն ընդհանրապես շատ սխալ եմ համարում: Ինձ համար դա նույնն ա, երբ կրոնավորը ծամոնի պես կպչում ա քեզ ու սկսում քարոզել: Աթեիստների մի հսկայական զանգված կա, որը քնում-արթնանում, մենակ կրոնը ծաղրելու մասին ա մտածում: Իրանք նույնքան անտանելի են, որքան դռները ծեծող Եհովայի վկաները:


Հիմնականում համաձայն եմ քո ձևակերպմանը, բայց   լինում են դեպքեր, որ չխառնվել  չի լինում, որովհետև տեսնում ես, որ դիմացինդ "ձեռքից գնումա"։ Ու դա դառնումա անտարբերության պես մի բան։ Այլ բանա,  երբ տեսնում ես որ մարդը "հենվելա" կրոնի վրա, ինչպես հաշմանդամը ձեռնափայտերի վրա (ներողություն կոպիտ համեմատության համար)։ Որովհետև ճակատագիրը  մարդուն երբեմ նենցա "հարվածում", որ "հենարանի" կարիքը կյանքի և մահվան հարցա դառնում։ Այ տենց մարդու տակից "հենարանները" հանելը, չառաջարկելով այլ "հենարան", *երբեմն* ճիշտ չէ։

----------

Vardik! (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Հարցման մեջ "ծաղրում են" կետը սխալ ա ու վիրավորոկան, մանավանդ, որ ստեղ եղողները բոլորը առաջնորդվում են գերմարդկային արժեքներով և բազմիցս ամեն թեմայում հիշատակում են, որ ծաղր չկա, դա զուտ կարծիք ա այն էլ սուբյեկտիվ:
Իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով ծաղրել չպիտի լիներ, այլ ընդունել կամ չնդունել, եթե չեն ընդունում, դա անարգանք չի, բայց երբ ծաղրում ես, դա արդեն ծաղր ա, անկախ նրանից կրոնական զգացմոնքներն ես ծաղրում, թե սեփական համոզմունքներն ես առաջ բռթում:
Իսկ կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում, ոչմեկ չի ծաղրել, չի էլ կարա ծաղրի:
Ես ինձ համարում եմ քրիստոնեա, հավատում եմ Բարձրյալի գոյությանը, բայց չեմ հավատում ու չեմ ընդունում միրուքավոր ղառղառների ու այսօրիս եկեղեցի կոչվող ազգակործան կառույցին, որը անվանափոխել կարելի ա ու անունը դնել հայ առաքելական շինարարական հիմնարկ-ձեռնարկություն:
Մեկ էլ խոսք գնաց եհովայի վկաների մասին, իրանցը քարոզ չի, իրանցը խաբեություն ա, մարդկանց ծուղակը գցելու հիմնական գործառույթ, դուք տեսե՞լ եք եկեղեցում հիստերիկ շարժումներ անող մարդկանց կամ հոգևորականը գա, ձեռքը դնի մարդու ճակատին ու հրի, մարդն ընկնի, ասեն աաաաաա Աստված էր նրա մեջ ու տռայնանամներ, եհեվականները հոգեպես անհավասարակշռված վիճակում են հայտնվում գնալով էդ հավաքներին ու նրանց հոգեպես ճնշում են, այ իրանց հաստատ փրկել ա պետք դրանից

----------

Vardik! (05.11.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ կրոնը ու այն քարոզողները իմ ու մնացած մարդկության զգացմունքները հազարամյակներ շարունակ ծաղրել են, ու՞մ դիմեմ:


Ակումբում որևէ հավատացյալ քեզ քո կրոնական համոզմունքների համար չի վիրավորել: Բարի եղիր (քո մասին չի խոսքը) դու էլ իրենց չվիրավորել: Ակումբում: Թե հազարամյակներ շարունակ կրոն քարոզողներն ինչ են արել, Ակումբի հավատացյալ անդամը մեղավոր չի դրանում: Մի նեղացրեք իրար ժողովուրդ:

----------

Chuk (05.11.2013), Moonwalker (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Vardik! (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Վոլտերա (08.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես լրիվ անտարբեր եմ վերաբերվում են փաստին, որ մարդը հավատում ա ինչ որ էակի, որին երբեք չի տեսնել, բայց «ամեն տեղ ու ամեն ինչում զգում ա նրա ներկայությունը»։
Բայց կան բաներ, որոնք ռեալ գոյություն ունեն. եկեղեցին, աստվածաշունչը իրա տարբեր մեկնություններով, կաթողիկոսը և այլն։
Իմ կարծիքով աբսուրդ ա, որ ես չեմ կարա էդ առարկաներն ու անձանց քննադատեմ միայն էն պատճառով, որ դիմացինս, առանց դրանց մասին դույզն ինչ ինֆորմացիա ունենալու, սրբացնում է ու լայեղ չի անում գոնե մի հատ ուսումնասիրի, նոր սրբացնի։ Սա արդեն ես համարում եմ ոչ թե կրոնական զգացմունք, այլ ֆետիշ։
Կրոնական զգացմունքը մենակ գրածս առաջի կետն ա, մարդու «աստվածը», դրան վիրավորելը համարում եմ սխալ, որտև ես էլ դա մարդու գաղափարն ա, կարելի ա զրուցել, քննարկել, եթե ադեկվատ մարդ ա, նաև քննադատել իրա գաղափարը, բայց ոչ ծաղրել։
Իսկ կրոնի մնացած բոլոր «ատրիբուտները»՝ ծեսեր, տերտերներ, գրքեր և այլն, եթե պարունակում են (արտահայտում են) բացահայտ հիմարություն, կարելի է նաև ծիծաղել այդ հիմարության վրա, համ վիրավորել նման հիմարություն հորինողին (ասողիկը վկա)։

Եթե մարդն ուսումնասիրել ա աստվաշածունչը, ինքը ինձանից լավ գիտի նրա աբսուրդները, ու չի վիրավորվում, եթե ես դրանք բարձրաձայնում եմ, այլ հետս բանավիճում ա, ու փորձում դրանք ինչ որ կերպ բացատրել (թեկուզ «աստծո գործերն անքննելի են» արտահայտությամբ)։ Սա նորմալ հավատացյալի մոտեցում ա, մնացածը՝ ֆետիշ ա կամ ֆանատիզմ։

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Առաջին գրառման մեջ Ժառն արդեն գրել ա մի կարևոր հարց, որի սպառիչ պատասխանը ստանալուց հետո կարող ա վերաբերմունքս շատ հարցերի նկատմամբ փոխվի։

*Ի՞նչ է կրոնական զգացմունքը։*

----------

Skeptic (05.11.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

Չգիտեմ ինչ բան է կրոնական զգացմունք, եթե այդպիսի բան ունի, ապա պիտի որ գոյություն ունենա նաև գիտական զգացմունք, սոցիալական զգացմունք, քաղաքական զգացմունք... Ժառ գուցե հայա՞ցք նկատի ունես... Չնայած երևի հասկանում եմ ինչ նկատի ունես։

Ես օրինակ թերահավատ եմ, բայց մի հատ զգացմունք ունեմ  :Jpit:  Օրինակ «Հայր–մեր»–ն եմ ասում մտքիս մեջ կրիտիկական պահերին։ Ինձ օգնում է...

Կրոնը թույլ պահերի համար է... որ քեզ անզոր ես զգում։ Մարդկանց մեծ մասը երևի թե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իրենց անզոր են զգում։ Նենց չի որ ամեն ինչ կանխատեսում ես, ամեն ինչ հաշվարկում ես ու ռացիոնալիզմդ միշտ հաղթում է ու կյանքում միշտ հաղթականած կամ հաջողած ես դուրս գալիս... 

Կարելի է ասենք օրինակ  Բուդդային կանչել, ինձ թվում է նույն բանն է։ Ես չգիտեմ Բուդդային ոնց են կանչում, ժամանակ չի եղել ուսումնասիրելու։ Պարզապես «Հայր– մեր»–ը անգիր գիտեմ, ինձ այն հարմար է ու ոնց որ օգնում է որ ես չգոռոզանամ, խոնարհեցնում, հանդուրժող է դարձնում, հույս է տալիս մի տեսակ, դրա համար ուրիշ բան չեմ որոնում։ Եկեղեցի մտնել մոմ վառելը ինձ էդքան չի հրապուրում։ 

Ես նենց ձեռի հետ կասկածում եմ որ մենք ենք հնարել մեր Աստծուն, բայց ես օքեյ եմ դրա հետ, քանի դեռ համը չենք հանում։ Բայց ոնց որ հանում ենք... Զզվում եմ էս սև հագած թրաշով առևտրականներից, որ դեմքներին «Գրիգոր Նարեկացի» հայացք են տալիս ու իբր կարողանում են բոլորի հոգու խորքը տեսնել, մի քիչ գրագետները կան, որ բավական վտանգավոր են, տգետների հետ ավելի պարզ է։

Ինչ եմ ուզում ասել... Հավատացյալներին թողեք աղոթեն, իսկ Աստծու անունից իրենց ճղճիմ հայացնքերը մյուսներին փաթաթողներին, առևտրականներին, քյարթերին, մոլեռանդներին, ռասիստներին, կեղծ բարեպաշտներին, դեմագոգներին նզովեք։ Թող անիծվեն, դժոխքի բաժին դառնան ու հավերժ տապակվե՛ն կրակի մեջ...

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասել, Ալլահի հետ չունեմ ու չեմ էլ ուզում ունենալ։ Էդ Իսլամը շատ բեջուռա կրոն ա, իսլամիստներն էլ ... չասեմ։

----------

boooooooom (05.11.2013), Sagittarius (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.11.2013), Արէա (05.11.2013), Տրիբուն (05.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

Տարբերակ 1
- Պողոս, Աստվածաշնչի A տողը հիմարություն ա, B-ն' կատարյալ ապուշութուն, իսկ C-ում լրիվ անկապ բաներ են գրած: Այսինքն դու ախմախ ու դեբիլ դոգմաների ես հավատում: Гыыыыы

Տարբերակ 2
- Պետրոս, D-ն հակասում ա կենսաբանությունից մեզ հայտնի E փաստին, F-ը վաղուց հերքվել ա երկրաբանների կողմից G ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում, H-ը հակասում ա տարրական աստղագիտության I փաստին, իսկ J-ը մեզ հասած հարուստ պատմագրության մեջ չի հիշատակվում: Հետևաբար, դրանք փուչ ու անհիմն հորինվածքներ են:

Տարբերակ 3
- Մարտիրոս, K-ում նկարագրված դեպքերում Աստված հրեաներին հրամայում ա հողեր զավթելու համար գենոցիդ անել' մեծ ու մանուկ չխնայելով, ու քաջալերում ա ամուսնացած կանանց վերացնելն ու կույս աղջիկների բռնաբարությունը: Հետևաբար, Յահվեն ֆաշիստ ա, սադիստ, անխիղճ ու վայրենի մեգալոմանիակ:




Առաջին տարբերակն անընդունելի ա, տենց մարդկանց պետք ա խորհուրդ տալ առնանդամ չլինել ("Dont Be A Dick), իսկ մյուս 2-ը համարում եմ նորմալ, ընդունելի ու ադեկվատ:

----------

VisTolog (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Մի քիչ էլ ես գրոտեմ, «փիլիսոփայեմ» իմ պատկերացումների մասին:

Նախ հստակեցնենք. «կրոնական զգացմունք» տերմինը Ժառը չի հորինել, այն չի հնարվել Հայաստանում: Կա էդպիսի հասկացություն: Ավելին, կրոնական զգացմունքները վիրավորելու համար մի շարք երկրներում նույնիսկ օրենքներ կան: Իհարկե էդ օրենքները որոշակիորեն սահմանափակում են մարդու ազատ կամարտահայտման, ազատ խոսքի իրավունքը:  Սա էլ ա ինչ-որ տեղ ծայրահեղություն, ես ընդհանրապե կարծում եմ, որ հարցը պետք ա լուծվի էթիկայի մակարդակի վրա: 

Բայց քանի որ ոմանք երբեմն չեն ենթարկվում էթիկայի նորմերին ու չափն անցնում են, ֆորումային տիրույթներում ճիշտ եմ համարում հսկողությունը, ու թեկուզ որոշ չափով ազատ խոսքի սահմանափակումը: Որովհետև ինչպես ամեն բան, էնպես էլ ազատ խոսքը պետք է սահման ունենա, չպետք է վիրավորի ուրիշի անկեղծ զգացմունքները, չբերի բեզպրեդելի: Իհարկե՛, սա էլ չափի մեջ: Սա չպետք ա դառնա հալածանքի աղբյուր այլ տեսակետ ունեցողների նկատմամբ, չպետք ա բերի նրան, որ չլինեն այլ կարծիքներ, չլինեն քննարկումներ: Այսինքն մոդերատորը պետք է կարողանա ինքը պահպանել էթիկայի էն նորմերը, որոնք իրականում շատ դժվար է սահմանել:

Ինչևէ, մարդը հասկանալու համար, թե երբ է չափն անցնում, կարող է իրեն մի քանի հարց տալ: Նախ հասկանանք, որ ուզենք թե չուզենք, կան մարդիկ, ում համար կրոնը, հավատն ու Աստվածը չափազանց բարձր արժեքներ են, իրենց ինքնության մի մասը: Դիմացինը կարող է նրան մոլորյալ համարել, իր մտքում, բայց էթիկայից ելնելով պետք է հաշվի նստի նրա այդ զգացմունքի հետ: Շատերի համար հավատը նույնքան արժեք է, որքան իր հարազատները, ծնողները, զավակները, ինքն անձամբ:

Ուրեմն երբ գրում ենք մի բան, կարելի է մտածել հենց այդ ուղղությամբ. իսկ եթե այս նույն բանը գրեինք նրա ծնողի, մոր մասին, ինքն ի՞նչ զգացմունք կունենար: Եթե այս նույն բանը գրեինք իր մասին, ինքն ինչ զգացմունք կունենա՞ր: Սա իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ էդ հարցերի պատասխաններից հետո չպետք է գրենք քննադատություն, քննարկենք այս կամ այն հարցը, բայց այդ հարցերը հաճախ կօգնեն չափը չանցնելուն: 
Հետո կարելի է նաև հաշվի առնել, որ կրոններում էլ կան բաներ, որոնք եթե անգամ հավատացյալ չենք, ապա մեկ է, մենք էլ ենք ընդունում եթե ոչ որպես կրոնական դոգմա, ապա որպես համամարդկային արժեք, բարոյական նորմ: Օրինակ նույն Աստվածաշնչից է կարծեմ հետևյալ միտքը. «Մի արա դիմացինիդ այն, ինչ չես ուզում որ անեն քեզ»: Սա եթե վերանանք որտեղից է, կիրառելի էթիկական նորմ է դեպքերի մեծ մասի համար: Ինչու՞ եմ սա գրում, որովհետև կրոնական բանավեճի մեջ մտնողները (հավատացյալ և ոչ) երբեմն ուզում են ոչ թե ընդհանուր հայտարարի գան դիմացինի հետ, ոչ թե ուզում են դիմացինին հասկանան կամ հասկացնեն, ոչ թե ուզում են անկեղծորեն այս կամ այն հարցը քննարկել, այլ ուզում են պարզապես ծաղրել կրոնական այսինչ երևույթը, իսկ երբեմն նաև ծաղրել, ստորացնել, նսեմացնել դիմացինին: Ու ահա այս մարդիկ կարծում եմ մի պահ պետք է  մտածեն. «իսկ ինձ դուր կգա՞ր, որ նույն կերպ ինձ ծաղրեին, ստորացնեին, նսեմացնեին»:

Իրականում բոլորովին դժվար չի կրոնական հարցերը հանգիստ քննարկելը: Նորմալ քննարկում անցկացնելու միակ պայմանն էն է, որ դու իսկապես ուզես քննարկել ու քեզ զուսպ պահես, խոսես միայն փաստարկված: Իսկ միակ խոչընդոտն էն է, որ այդ պայմանին պետք է հետևեն տվյալ քննարկման երկու կողմերն էլ, ինչը հաճախ չի ստացվում, ու երբեմն նաև հունից հանում է պայմանին հետևելու կամային որոշում կատարածին, ով սկսում է ակամա խախտել էդ պայմանը:

Ամեն դեպքում իմ համար մի բան հստակ է. անկեղծ հավատացայլները հաճախ շատ խոցելի են, ու սա քննարկումներում էթիկայի նկատառումներով, բարոյականության, մարդկային արժեքների պահպանման նկատառումներով պետք է հաշվի առնել:

----------

boooooooom (06.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Monk (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Արէա (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ակումբում որևէ հավատացյալ քեզ քո կրոնական համոզմունքների համար չի վիրավորել: Բարի եղիր (քո մասին չի խոսքը) դու էլ իրենց չվիրավորել: Ակումբում: Թե հազարամյակներ շարունակ կրոն քարոզողներն ինչ են արել, Ակումբի հավատացյալ անդամը մեղավոր չի դրանում: Մի նեղացրեք իրար ժողովուրդ:


Մի դիտարկում եմ ուզում անեմ: Քո գրառման հետ կապ չունի, բայց ուզեցա քո գրառումը մեջբերեմ: Ակումբից դուրս չգիտեմ՝ ոնց, ինչ: Ակումբում մարդը որքան ավելի հավատցյալ ա (էդ թվում՝ նաև թերահավատ ասեմ, կիսահավատ ասեմ), էնքան ավելի հանդուրժողական ա էն դեպքում, որ բոլորը ասում են կրոնը՝ անհանդուրժողականության աղբյուր ա: Ակումբի օրինակը հակառակն ա ապացուցում: 

Հարցումը շատ վատ ա կազմված: Ակումբում կարող ա կոնկրետ իմ կրոնական զգացմունքները չծաղրվեն, բայց մթնոլորտը կրոնի բաժնում միայն վանում ա: Արդեն բազմիցս արտահայտվել եմ: Ամենավատ մոդերավորվող բաժինն ա:

----------

Արէա (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի քիչ էլ ես գրոտեմ, «փիլիսոփայեմ» իմ պատկերացումների մասին:
> 
> Նախ հստակեցնենք. *«կրոնական զգացմունք» տերմինը Ժառը չի հորինել, այն չի հնարվել Հայաստանում*: Կա էդպիսի հասկացություն: Ավելին, կրոնական զգացմունքները վիրավորելու համար մի շարք երկրներում նույնիսկ օրենքներ կան: Իհարկե էդ օրենքները որոշակիորեն սահմանափակում են մարդու ազատ կամարտահայտման, ազատ խոսքի իրավունքը:  Սա էլ ա ինչ-որ տեղ ծայրահեղություն, ես ընդհանրապե կարծում եմ, որ հարցը պետք ա լուծվի էթիկայի մակարդակի վրա:


Ես գիտեմ, որ դա Ժառը չի հորինել, բայց մեկ ա դա չի բացատրում, թե դա ինչ ա: Խնդրում եմ մի հատ դա բացատրել:





> Նախ հասկանանք, որ ուզենք թե չուզենք, կան մարդիկ, ում համար կրոնը, հավատն ու Աստվածը չափազանց բարձր արժեքներ են, իրենց ինքնության մի մասը: Դիմացինը կարող է նրան մոլորյալ համարել, իր մտքում, բայց էթիկայից ելնելով պետք է հաշվի նստի նրա այդ զգացմունքի հետ: Շատերի համար հավատը նույնքան արժեք է, որքան իր հարազատները, ծնողները, զավակները, ինքն անձամբ:


Ես չեմ էլ հիշում (չեմ պնդի, թե չկա), որ ակումբում քննդատեն ինչ որ մեկի հավատքը: Դա, ոնց ասեցիր, մարդու «ինքնության մի մասն ա»: Դրան բան չենք ասում: Բայց եռբեք չեմ կարա ընդունեմ հավատը դեպի գիրքը, որը գոնե կարելի է կարդալ, նոր «հավատալ»: Քանի դեռ մարդը դրան ծանոթ չի, բայց «հավատում ու սրբացնում ա», ես ո՞նց էդ մարդու հետ խոսեմ: Բայց նույնիսկ եթե զրուցեմ իմացողների հետ, ինքը մեջ ա ընկնելու էդ խոսակցությանը ու «նեղանա»:




> Ուրեմն երբ գրում ենք մի բան, կարելի է մտածել հենց այդ ուղղությամբ. իսկ եթե այս նույն բանը գրեինք նրա ծնողի, մոր մասին, ինքն ի՞նչ զգացմունք կունենար: Եթե այս նույն բանը գրեինք իր մասին, ինքն ինչ զգացմունք կունենա՞ր: Սա իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ էդ հարցերի պատասխաններից հետո չպետք է գրենք քննադատություն, քննարկենք այս կամ այն հարցը, բայց այդ հարցերը հաճախ կօգնեն չափը չանցնելուն:


Մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ: Մեկը մտնում ա ֆորում, ու գրում. «էդ ի~նչ չաղ ա մամադ»: Հիմա, եթե ես գիտեմ, որ նա չաղ ա, ինչի՞ց նեղանամ: Կամ եթե իմ պատկերացումներով 120կգ-ն չաղ չի, էլի ինչի՞ց նեղանամ, որ մնացածը չգիտե՞ն էդ մասին: Է, չգիտեն, դիր բացատրի: Նեղանալը ամենաանիմաստ ու հիմար բանը կլնի էդ դեպքում:

 Կամ եթե մեկն ասի, որ էնօր ախպերս կոլա էր առել, բայց բռնել շշի պարունակությունը լցրել էր գրպանը, շիշը թողել, գնացել: Կամ պիտի ընդունեմ, որ ինքն աննորմալ ա, կամ էլ դա նորմա համարեմ, բայց համակերպվեմ, որ էդ իմ «նորմայի» վրա շատերը ղժժալու են, ոնց էդ էդ գրառում անողը, որտև «հասարակությունը դրան պատրաստ չի»:

----------

Skeptic (05.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես գիտեմ, որ դա Ժառը չի հորինել, բայց մեկ ա դա չի բացատրում, թե դա ինչ ա: Խնդրում եմ մի հատ դա բացատրել:


Արտ ջան, գրառմանս մեջ դրան մասնակի պատասխան կար, մասնավորապես երբ գրել էի, որ շատերի համար կրոնը նույնքան ինքնության մաս է, որքան իր ծնողները և այլն:
Եթե դասագրքային սահմանում ես ուզում, ներող, բայց ես ասենք հայրենասիրության, ծնողների սիրո ու տենց բաների դասագրքային սամհանումներ էլ չեմ կարող տալ, բայց վստահ եմ քո ունակություններին, դու ինքդ դրանք որոշակիորեն ընկալում ես:




> Ես չեմ էլ հիշում (չեմ պնդի, թե չկա), որ ակումբում քննդատեն ինչ որ մեկի հավատքը: Դա, ոնց ասեցիր, մարդու «ինքնության մի մասն ա»: Դրան բան չենք ասում: Բայց եռբեք չեմ կարա ընդունեմ հավատը դեպի գիրքը, որը գոնե կարելի է կարդալ, նոր «հավատալ»: Քանի դեռ մարդը դրան ծանոթ չի, բայց «հավատում ու սրբացնում ա», ես ո՞նց էդ մարդու հետ խոսեմ: Բայց նույնիսկ եթե զրուցեմ իմացողների հետ, ինքը մեջ ա ընկնելու էդ խոսակցությանը ու «նեղանա»:


Արտ ջան, «գիրքը» հավատի մի մասն ա: Իսկ դու խոսիր այնպես, ինչպես կխոսես ասենք ծրագրավորում իմացողի, բայց ծրագրավորման գիրք չկարդացածի հետ: Ոչ թե իրան դիր ծաղրիր, այլ տեսնում ես սխալ բան ա ասում, ներկայացրու քո կարծիքը սխալիդ մասին, փորձիր հանգիստ քննարկել:





> Մի հատ օրինակ բերեմ: Մեկը մտնում ա ֆորում, ու գրում. «էդ ի~նչ չաղ ա մամադ»: Հիմա, եթե ես գիտեմ, որ նա չաղ ա, ինչի՞ց նեղանամ: Կամ եթե իմ պատկերացումներով 120կգ-ն չաղ չի, էլի ինչի՞ց նեղանամ, որ մնացածը չգիտե՞ն էդ մասին: Է, չգիտեն, դիր բացատրի: Նեղանալը ամենաանիմաստ ու հիմար բանը կլնի էդ դեպքում:
> 
>  Կամ եթե մեկն ասի, որ էնօր ախպերս կոլա էր առել, բայց բռնել շշի պարունակությունը լցրել էր գրպանը, շիշը թողել, գնացել: Կամ պիտի ընդունեմ, որ ինքն աննորմալ ա, կամ էլ դա նորմա համարեմ, բայց համակերպվեմ, որ էդ իմ «նորմայի» վրա շատերը ղժժալու են, ոնց էդ էդ գրառում անողը, որտև «հասարակությունը դրան պատրաստ չի»:


Արտ ջան, ես կարծում եմ, որ էթիկայից դուրս ա մեկին ասել «Արա՜, էդ ի՜նչ չաղ էր մամադ»: Ես տենց բան իմ ոչ մի ծանոթի չէի ասի: Շատ-շատ կարող ա ասեի, «Լսիր, մամայիդ չաղությունն ինձ անհանգստացնում ա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս շաքարը ստուգել» կամ նման մի բան:

Ինչևէ, ամեն մեկը ինչպես ասեցի ինքն է որոշում իր էթիկայի նորման: Մոդերատորն էլ սահմանում է բաժնի չափանիշները ու քեզ հորդորում է այլևս նման բան չգրել, եթե իր պատկերացմամբ դա չափից դուրս ա: Դու կարող ես չհամաձայնվել կամ համաձայնվել մոդերատորի կարծիքին, իսկ ենթարկվել պարտավոր ես, թեև զուգահեռ կարող ես բողոքարկել իր խստությունը համապատասխան թեմաներում:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Արտ ջան, ես կարծում եմ, որ էթիկայից դուրս ա մեկին ասել «Արա՜, էդ ի՜նչ չաղ էր մամադ»: Ես տենց բան իմ ոչ մի ծանոթի չէի ասի: Շատ-շատ կարող ա ասեի, «Լսիր, մամայիդ չաղությունն ինձ անհանգստացնում ա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս շաքարը ստուգել» կամ նման մի բան:


Ախր եթե նույն օրինակով, հավատացյալին ասես, «Ինձ անհանգստություն ա պատճառում քո սերը Աստծու հանդեպ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս այցելել հոգեբանի», էլի դուրս կգա վիրավորում ես իրա «զգացմունքները»  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Արտ ջան, ես կարծում եմ, որ էթիկայից դուրս ա մեկին ասել «Արա՜, էդ ի՜նչ չաղ էր մամադ»: Ես տենց բան իմ ոչ մի ծանոթի չէի ասի: Շատ-շատ կարող ա ասեի, «Լսիր, մամայիդ չաղությունն ինձ անհանգստացնում ա, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս շաքարը ստուգել» կամ նման մի բան:


Հա, բայց եթե սկսի գլխիդ լոլո կարդալ, թե իրա մաման ինչ հայակապ կազմվածք ունի, որ դա պտի բոլոր աղջիկների համար ստանդարտ լինի ու բոլորը պետք է հետևեն իրա մոր սննդակարգին, որ իրա նման 60 կգ ունենան... դու «էթիկադ» չես դնի՞ մի կողմ ու ասի՞, որ իրա մերը չաղ ա, 60 չէ, 120 կգ ա:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, «գիրքը» հավատի մի մասն ա: Իսկ դու խոսիր այնպես, ինչպես կխոսես ասենք ծրագրավորում իմացողի, բայց ծրագրավորման գիրք չկարդացածի հետ: Ոչ թե իրան դիր ծաղրիր, այլ տեսնում ես սխալ բան ա ասում, ներկայացրու քո կարծիքը սխալիդ մասին, փորձիր հանգիստ քննարկել:


Արտ, համեմատությունը տեղին չի, որտև ուրիշ ոչ մեկ չի վիրավորվի գիրքը քննադատելու կամ դրա անտրամաբանական հատվածների վրա խնդալու համար, էլ չեմ խոսում էն դեպքի մասին, որ ինքը մենակ գրքի անունը գիտի:
Ասենք ծրագրավորողին ասեմ, էնօր էսինչ գրքի մեջ մի հատ սենց եզություն տեսա, ինքը վիրավորվի, կամ սկսի ինձ վիրավորել, չես ասի՞, գիժ ա:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հենա, էս վերջերս Նեմեցը տուֆտել էր «Հայ տղամարդը կնոջից բարձր պտի» լինի կարգի մի բան... քոմմենթներն եմ կարդում, շատերը գրում են, թե դա ա մեր կրոնը, ճիշտ հայ տղամարդը տենց պտի լինի, Տղամարդը տեր ա, Կինը հանազանդ (էտ էլ հո մեր եկեղեցին ա մեզ սովորացնում): Հիմա ստե ոնց չասե՞ս, տո քաքեք կերել դուք էլ, ձեր կրոնն էլ:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, բայց եթե սկսի գլխիդ լոլո կարդալ, թե իրա մաման ինչ հայակապ կազմվածք ունի, որ դա պտի բոլոր աղջիկների համար ստանդարտ լինի ու բոլորը պետք է հետևեն իրա մոր սննդակարգին, որ իրա նման 60 կգ ունենան... դու «էթիկադ» չես դնի՞ մի կողմ ու ասի՞, որ իրա մերը չաղ ա, 60 չէ, 120 կգ ա:


Մեջբերեմ առաջին գրառումիցս.



> Իրականում բոլորովին դժվար չի կրոնական հարցերը հանգիստ քննարկելը: Նորմալ քննարկում անցկացնելու միակ պայմանն էն է, որ դու իսկապես ուզես քննարկել ու քեզ զուսպ պահես, խոսես միայն փաստարկված:* Իսկ միակ խոչընդոտն էն է, որ այդ պայմանին պետք է հետևեն տվյալ քննարկման երկու կողմերն էլ, ինչը հաճախ չի ստացվում, ու երբեմն նաև հունից հանում է պայմանին հետևելու կամային որոշում կատարածին, ով սկսում է ակամա խախտել էդ պայմանը:*

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, համեմատությունը տեղին չի, որտև ուրիշ ոչ մեկ չի վիրավորվի գիրքը քննադատելու կամ դրա անտրամաբանական հատվածների վրա խնդալու համար, էլ չեմ խոսում էն դեպքի մասին, որ ինքը մենակ գրքի անունը գիտի:
> Ասենք ծրագրավորողին ասեմ, էնօր էսինչ գրքի մեջ մի հատ սենց եզություն տեսա, ինքը վիրավորվի, կամ սկսի ինձ վիրավորել, չես ասի՞, գիժ ա:


Իհարկե տեղին չի համեմատությունը, որովհետև կրոնական գիրքը կրոնի անքակտելի մասն ա: Ու դա քննարկելուց պետք ա հաշվի առնել: Արտ, դժվար չի նույն Աստվածաշնչի խոցելի տեղերը քննարկելը առանց կայֆավատ լինելու:

----------


## Chuk

> Հենա, էս վերջերս Նեմեցը տուֆտել էր «Հայ տղամարդը կնոջից բարձր պտի» լինի կարգի մի բան... քոմմենթներն եմ կարդում, շատերը գրում են, թե դա ա մեր կրոնը, ճիշտ հայ տղամարդը տենց պտի լինի, Տղամարդը տեր ա, Կինը հանազանդ (էտ էլ հո մեր եկեղեցին ա մեզ սովորացնում): Հիմա ստե ոնց չասե՞ս, տո քաքեք կերել դուք էլ, ձեր կրոնն էլ:


Ասեցիր: Ի՞նչ փոխվեց:
Ավելի լավ չի, ժամանակ տրամադրես ու հիմնավորես, թե ինչու է դա սխալ, որ ժամանակներ են փոխվել, որ այդ դրույթները մեղմ ասած վիճելի են, ոչ թե միանգամից դնես մարդու կրոնը քրֆես: Եթե ոչ էն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր տենց բաներ են խոսում, գոնե նրանց համար, ովքեր ընդունում են, որ տղամարդը կնոջից բարձր չի, բայց դու ակամա իրանց էլ ես կպնում:

----------

boooooooom (06.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Sagittarius (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես գտնում եմ, որ կրոնը ցանկացած մարդու անձնական գործն ա, իսկ դրա մեջ քիթ խոթելը` առնվազն անքաղաքավարություն: Եթե մեկն ինչ-որ բանի հավատում ա, պետք չի դնել, համոզել, որ ինքը սխալ բանի ա հավատում: Մեկ ա, ոչ մի կերպ դու չես կարողանալու արդյունքի հասնել: Եթե պետք լինի, էդ մարդը ժամանակի ընթացքում ինքը կգա համապատասխան եզրակացության: Իսկ կրոնական զգացմունքները ծաղրելն ընդհանրապես շատ սխալ եմ համարում: Ինձ համար դա նույնն ա, երբ կրոնավորը ծամոնի պես կպչում ա քեզ ու սկսում քարոզել: Աթեիստների մի հսկայական զանգված կա, որը քնում-արթնանում, մենակ կրոնը ծաղրելու մասին ա մտածում: Իրանք նույնքան անտանելի են, որքան դռները ծեծող Եհովայի վկաները:


Դեպք 1

Մի հատ աղջիկ կար, ինքը անընդհատ ասում էր, որ աղոթում ա իմ համար, որպեսզի ես գտնեմ աստծուն: Արդյունքում էնքան նադայել արեց, որ հիմա ինձնից նեղացած ա:

Դեպք 2

Եհովայի վկայի կոմպի վրա գործ եմ անում, իսկ ինքը սկսում ա գլխիս աստվածաշունչ կարդալ ու իմ հարցերին յանմ շատ խելացի պատասխաններ տալ (դե իրանք ժամաքանակ են լրացնում քարոզ անելուց, որ հետո ներկայացնեն չեմ հիշում որտեղ), «ապացուցում» որ ես սխալ եմ բլա բլա...

Դեպք 3

Երբ հավատացյալը ինձ համոզում ա, որ պետքա աղոթել ու կլինեն ֆանտաստիկ բաներ, որ Քրիստոսի հոգին կիջնի իմ վրա (մեղա-մեղա), որ միայն աղոթքով ես կգտնեմ սեր (էսքան վախտ անսեր մեռնում եմ էլի):


Հիմի ի՞նչ, եթե ես էս երեք դեպքերին ոչ մեղմ պատասխան եմ տվել, ես անքաղաքավարի՞ եմ եղել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իհարկե տեղին չի համեմատությունը, որովհետև կրոնական գիրքը կրոնի անքակտելի մասն ա:


Քանի սրանց ինչ որ տրամաբանական բացատրություն չի տրվել, ես սա որպես փաստ չեմ ընդունի: Ես էլ հո հավատացյալ չե՞մ: 

Հիմի գի՞րքն ա կրոնի մասը, թե՞ դրա միջի տեքստը: Եթե տեքստն ա, ու մարդը սկի տեղյակ չի դրանից, ստացվում ա, կարամ դնեմ տեքստը, ինքն էլ հետս ղժժա, վերջում նոր հղումը դնեմ դեպի qahana.am, ինքն իրանից պտի՞ նեղանա:
Եթե գիրքն ա, իրան ո՞վ ա բան ասում: Երբեք չեմ վառել, չեմ ճղել, զուգարանում չեմ դրել:

Մի հատ դու էլ անկեղծ ասա, ո՞նց կվերաբերվես մարդուն, որը «հավատում ա էն տեքստին, որ երբեք չի կարդացել»:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ասեցիր: Ի՞նչ փոխվեց:
> Ավելի լավ չի, ժամանակ տրամադրես ու հիմնավորես, թե ինչու է դա սխալ, որ ժամանակներ են փոխվել, որ այդ դրույթները մեղմ ասած վիճելի են, ոչ թե միանգամից դնես մարդու կրոնը քրֆես: Եթե ոչ էն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր տենց բաներ են խոսում, գոնե նրանց համար, ովքեր ընդունում են, որ տղամարդը կնոջից բարձր չի, բայց դու ակամա իրանց էլ ես կպնում:


համաձայն եմ, որ երբ սառն ես դատում, քո առաջարկած մոտեցումն ա ավելի ճիշտ ու արդյունավետ: Բայց երբ դիմացինը մենակ «ասում ա» և ոչ թե քննարկում, չի կարելի մարդուց միշտ սպասել կշռադատված, ադեկվատ մոտեցում (ես գիտեմ քո մոտեցումը, սա ընդհանուր հանդիսատեսին ա ուղղված):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ դու չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ քո խոսքերը կարող են վիրավորել Եհովայի վկաների կրոնական զգացմիւնքները: Տնե տուն ծառայությունը իրենք ընկալում են որպես սրբազան ծառայության անկյունաքարերից մեկը:


Ժառ, ինչո՞վ եմ վիրավորում Եհովայի վկաների կրոնական զգացմունքները: Կարո՞ղ ա սուտ եմ ասում, իրենք տնետուն չեն գնում: Կարո՞ղ ա սուտ եմ ասում, որ դա ինձ համար տհաճ ա: Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ ինչ-որ կրոն կամ ինչ-որ երևույթ ինձ համար տհաճ ա, բայց անցնել սահմանն ու սկսել ծաղրել դրան հետևողներին, պիտակներ կպցնել կամ նույնիսկ սկսել համոզել, որ իրենք սխալ են, բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ: Իսկ էսօր ակումբում մի խումբ մարդիկ օրուգիշեր դրանով են զբաղվում: Մարդ կա, գիշերները չի քնում, մտածում ա, թե էլ ինչ թեմա բացի կամ Ֆեյսբուքում էլ ինչ գրի, որ օրինակ քրիստոնյաների վրա կայֆավատ լինի: Իսկ դա կոնկրետ ինձ համար նույնքան տհաճ ա, որքան երբ Եհովայի վկաներն իմ դուռը ծեծում են: Մինչդեռ եթե էդ նույն մարդիկ դադարեն իրենց քարոզը, ես կհարգեմ իրենց տեսակետները, ինչպես հարգում եմ դուռս չծեծող Եհովայի վկաների տեսակետները, բայց չեմ ընդունում:

----------

Baltazar (05.11.2013), Chuk (05.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեպք 1
> 
> Մի հատ աղջիկ կար, ինքը անընդհատ ասում էր, որ աղոթում ա իմ համար, որպեսզի ես գտնեմ աստծուն: Արդյունքում էնքան նադայել արեց, որ հիմա ինձնից նեղացած ա:
> 
> Դեպք 2
> 
> Եհովայի վկայի կոմպի վրա գործ եմ անում, իսկ ինքը սկսում ա գլխիս աստվածաշունչ կարդալ ու իմ հարցերին յանմ շատ խելացի պատասխաններ տալ (դե իրանք ժամաքանակ են լրացնում քարոզ անելուց, որ հետո ներկայացնեն չեմ հիշում որտեղ), «ապացուցում» որ ես սխալ եմ բլա բլա...
> 
> Դեպք 3
> ...


Վիստ, դու հարցին լրիվ ուրիշ կողմից ես նայում կամ բացարձակապես չես հասկացել` ես ինչ եմ ասում: Իհարկե, քո գործն ա, թե ոնց ես պատասխանել էդ մարդկանց: Ես լինեի քո տեղը, ուղղակի թեման կփակեի` առանց կոպտելու կամ վիրավորելու, իհարկե, եթե իմ ունքերից չեն կախվում: Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ այ էդ մարդկանց արածն էն ա, ինչ անում են ակումբի որոշ աթեիստներ: Ես որևէ տեսակի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Նրանք իրենց կրոնն են քարոզում, աթեիստներն էլ իրենց հակակրոնը: Երկուսն էլ տհաճ են:

----------

boooooooom (06.11.2013), Chuk (05.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## Արէա

Եհովայի վկաների մեջ լիքը լավ մարդ կա, լիքը լավ մարդ կա նաև առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդների մեջ, աթեիստների մեջ լիքը բտ կա: Ճիշտ ա նաև հակառակ պնդումը:

Ուրեմն րոպեն մեկ թռնել հավատացյալ մարդու դեմքին թե քո գրքում սենց սենց վատ վատ բաներ են գրած, երբ էդ մարդու մտքով անգամ չի անցնում էդ վատ վատ բաները կիրառել քո կամ որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ, այլ էդ գրքից վերցնում ա մենակ ամենամաքուր բաները, իսկ հավատացյալների մեծ մասը հենց տենց էլ անում ա, դառնում ա ֆանատիկության դրսևորում, իդեա ֆիքս ա դառնում, որը բավականին ծիծաղելի ա ադեկվատ դիտողի համար:

Ուրիշ հարց երբ հավատացյալի հետ քննարկման մեջ ես մտնում էս կամ էն կետի շուրջ, ու նորմալ, էթիկայի սահմաններում քննարկում ես վարում: 

Բայց երբ հավատացյալը իր համար գրառումներ ա անում, քայլում ա, ուրախանում, աղոթում ա, ոչ մի վատ բան չի անում, իսկ դու րոպեն մեկ քաշքշում ես փեշից, թռնում ես դեմքին, թե հլը էս մեկն էլ կարդա, հլը տես ինչ բոց եմ գտել, հլը էս ապուշությունն էլ նայի, բան, ու անում ես գիտենալով որ էդ մարդը նեղվելու ա դրանից, փորձելու ա ինչ-որ արդարացում գտնել, ու դու սկսելու ես կայֆավատ լինել նրա վրա, ապա կներես, բայց բավականին տարօրինակ ու ոչ ադեկվատ մարդու տպավորություն ես թողնում:

----------

Chuk (05.11.2013), erexa (08.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Monk (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013), _Հրաչ_ (05.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի սրանց ինչ որ տրամաբանական բացատրություն չի տրվել, ես սա որպես փաստ չեմ ընդունի: Ես էլ հո հավատացյալ չե՞մ: 
> 
> Հիմի գի՞րքն ա կրոնի մասը, թե՞ դրա միջի տեքստը: Եթե տեքստն ա, ու մարդը սկի տեղյակ չի դրանից, ստացվում ա, կարամ դնեմ տեքստը, ինքն էլ հետս ղժժա, վերջում նոր հղումը դնեմ դեպի qahana.am, ինքն իրանից պտի՞ նեղանա:
> Եթե գիրքն ա, իրան ո՞վ ա բան ասում: Երբեք չեմ վառել, չեմ ճղել, զուգարանում չեմ դրել:
> 
> Մի հատ դու էլ անկեղծ ասա, ո՞նց կվերաբերվես մարդուն, որը «հավատում ա էն տեքստին, որ երբեք չի կարդացել»:


Արտ ջան, նորից խառնում ես սահմանը քննարկելու ու ծաղրի: Կրոնական գրքի մեջի տեքստը կարող ես քննարկել:
Ինչ վերաբերում է չկարդալուն, այո, մարդը կարող է կարդացած չլինի, բայց ծանոթ լինի կամ գոնե իրեն թվա որ ծանոթ է: Եթե իրեն թվում է որ ծանոթ է, բայց ինչ-որ բաներ կան որ չգիտի, դու իրեն կարող ես ներկայացնել, եթե քո նպատակը ոչ թե իրան ջախջախելն ա, այլ քննարկելը: Եթե դու ի սկզբանե չես դիտարկում քննարկելը, դու ի՞նչ գործ ունես «կրոն» բաժնում: Ջախջախելու համար, կներես, բաժինը դրա համար չի նախատեսված: Ջախջախել ասելով էլ նկատի չունեմ փաստարկված ջախջախելը, այլ զուտ քրֆելը, ծաղրելը, կայֆավատը:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է տրամաբանությանը, ապա եթե չես ընկալում, դժվար է բացատրելը: Ամեն դեպքում մի էլի շեղված օրինակ. դու չես կարող հարգել ընկերոջդ, բայց կայֆավատ լինել իրա տոհմածառի վրա, եթե գիտես, որ ինքը իրա տոհմածառին լուրջ ու հարգանքով ա վերաբերվում: Ուրիշ հարց, որ եթե գիտես, որ էդ տոհմածաում կա մարդ, ով հանցագործ ա եղել ու չարագործություններ ա արել, այ էդ դրվագն իրան ներկայացնես, բայց հանգիստ, նորմալ:

----------

Monk (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> համաձայն եմ, որ երբ սառն ես դատում, քո առաջարկած մոտեցումն ա ավելի ճիշտ ու արդյունավետ: Բայց երբ դիմացինը մենակ «ասում ա» և ոչ թե քննարկում, չի կարելի մարդուց միշտ սպասել կշռադատված, ադեկվատ մոտեցում (ես գիտեմ քո մոտեցումը, սա ընդհանուր հանդիսատեսին ա ուղղված):


Միշտ չի, որ հնարավոր ա, անշուշտ: Բայց պետք ա ձգտել: Եթե իհարկե նպատակը քննարկումն ա: Իսկ իմ խորին համոզմամբ «Կրոն» բաժնի մոդերատորի գործը պետք ա լինի էդ դիմացի միայն «ասողին» «սանձելն» էլ:

----------

Sagittarius (05.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քանի սրանց ինչ որ տրամաբանական բացատրություն չի տրվել, ես սա որպես փաստ չեմ ընդունի: Ես էլ հո հավատացյալ չե՞մ: 
> 
> Հիմի գի՞րքն ա կրոնի մասը, թե՞ դրա միջի տեքստը: Եթե տեքստն ա, ու մարդը սկի տեղյակ չի դրանից, ստացվում ա, կարամ դնեմ տեքստը, ինքն էլ հետս ղժժա, վերջում նոր հղումը դնեմ դեպի qahana.am, ինքն իրանից պտի՞ նեղանա:
> Եթե գիրքն ա, իրան ո՞վ ա բան ասում: Երբեք չեմ վառել, չեմ ճղել, զուգարանում չեմ դրել:
> 
> Մի հատ դու էլ անկեղծ ասա, ո՞նց կվերաբերվես մարդուն, որը «հավատում ա էն տեքստին, որ երբեք չի կարդացել»:


Արտ, հիշու՞մ ես գենդերի շուխուռները: Հիշու՞մ ես, թե ինչքան ղժժալու էին էդ գենդեր-մենդեր գոռացողները: Երևի ձեռքերդ քոր էին գալիս, որ ղժժաս, չէ՞: Իմն էլ: Բայց իմ ընկերներից մեկը (ընդ որում` ոչ հավատացյալ) խորհուրդ տվեց ոչ թե վիրավորանքների ու կայֆավատի անցնել, այլ փորձել կրթել էդ մարդկանց: Ու մենք մեծ խմբով երկխոսության մեջ մտանք իրանց հետ, սկսեցինք առանց որևէ մեկի վիրավորելու, շատ քաղաքավարի ձևով բացատրել, հոդվածներ տալ, հասկացնել, որ անհիմն ա իրանց շուխուռը: Բոլորը չէ, բայց մի երկու հասկացան: Իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե կայֆավատ լինեինք: Քեզ թվում ա` իրանց կհասնե՞ր, որ խնդալու ա իրանց վարքը: Հակառակը, լարվածությունն ավելի էր սրվելու, անհանդուրժողականությունն ավելի էր ուժեղանալու:

Հիմա եթե դու գտնում ես ինչ-որ բան, որը քեզ դուր չի գալիս, եթե դու իսկապես անհագստանում ես տվյալ մարդու համար, նստի ու հետը խելամիտ զրույց տար, առանց վիրավորանքների փորձի բացատրել, հեչ որ չէ ուղարկի Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու: Հաստատ հարյուր տոկոսանոց արդյունք չի լինի, բայց գոնե քեզ լսողներն ավելի շատ կլինեն, քան երբ կայֆավատ ես լինում: Դրա արդյունքում մարդը լարվում ա, քո մեջ թշնամու ա տեսնում, իրանց լեզվով ասած` սատանա:

----------

Chuk (05.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Հարցումը շատ վատ ա կազմված: Ակումբում կարող ա կոնկրետ իմ կրոնական զգացմունքները չծաղրվեն, բայց մթնոլորտը կրոնի բաժնում միայն վանում ա:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ։ Մտածում եմ թե ոնց կարելի ա փոխել։ Եթե ունես տարբերակներ գրի, կփոխենք։ 




> ՀԱրդեն բազմիցս արտահայտվել եմ: Ամենավատ մոդերավորվող բաժինն ա:


Սրա հետ ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ։ Բեր փաստեր։

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, ինչո՞վ եմ վիրավորում Եհովայի վկաների կրոնական զգացմունքները: Կարո՞ղ ա սուտ եմ ասում, իրենք տնետուն չեն գնում: Կարո՞ղ ա սուտ եմ ասում, որ դա ինձ համար տհաճ ա: Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ ինչ-որ կրոն կամ ինչ-որ երևույթ ինձ համար տհաճ ա, բայց անցնել սահմանն ու սկսել ծաղրել դրան հետևողներին, պիտակներ կպցնել կամ նույնիսկ սկսել համոզել, որ իրենք սխալ են, բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ: Իսկ էսօր ակումբում մի խումբ մարդիկ օրուգիշեր դրանով են զբաղվում: Մարդ կա, գիշերները չի քնում, մտածում ա, թե էլ ինչ թեմա բացի կամ Ֆեյսբուքում էլ ինչ գրի, որ օրինակ քրիստոնյաների վրա կայֆավատ լինի: Իսկ դա կոնկրետ ինձ համար նույնքան տհաճ ա, որքան երբ Եհովայի վկաներն իմ դուռը ծեծում են: Մինչդեռ եթե էդ նույն մարդիկ դադարեն իրենց քարոզը, ես կհարգեմ իրենց տեսակետները, ինչպես հարգում եմ դուռս չծեծող Եհովայի վկաների տեսակետները, բայց չեմ ընդունում:


Բյուր ջան, շատ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանիդ համար, քանի որ քո պատասխանը շատ գրագետ ձևով ցույց ա տալիս տարբերությունը կարծիք արտահայտելու և վիրավորելու միջև։ Իսկ Ակումբում գրանցված որոշ մարդիկ քո պես կարծիք արտահայտելը ընկալում են որպես վիրավորանք ու մոդեարատորից պահանջում են ջնջել, տուգանել, արգելափակել.....

Ես քո պատասխանի մեջ տեսնում եմ հետևյալ սխեման.
1) Նկարագրում ես այն ինչ տեսնում ես։ Նկարագրում ես պրոցեսը քո տեսանկյունից.



> Կարո՞ղ ա սուտ եմ ասում, իրենք տնետուն չեն գնում:


2) Արտահայտում ես քո տեսակետը այդ երևույթի նկատմամբ.



> Կարո՞ղ ա սուտ եմ ասում, որ դա ինձ համար տհաճ ա:


3) Զերց ես մնում անհատի ինքնասիրությանը կպնելուց և նրա զգացմունքները վիրավորելուց։ Այսինքն այլ կերպ ասած ձգտում ես նրբանկատորեն արտահայտել կարծիքդ.



> Ես կարող եմ ասել, որ ինչ-որ կրոն կամ ինչ-որ երևույթ ինձ համար տհաճ ա, բայց անցնել սահմանն ու սկսել ծաղրել դրան հետևողներին, պիտակներ կպցնել կամ նույնիսկ սկսել համոզել, որ իրենք սխալ են, բարոյական իրավունք չունեմ:


Իմ համար էս սխեման ընդունելի է։ Չուկի գրածն էլ, որ պետք է այնպիսի մտածելակերպ ունենալ, որ կարծես թե դու դիմացինիդ ծնողի մասին ես խոսում։ Սրանք շատ օգտակար կարան լինեն նման զրույցների համար։

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, տնետուն ծառայությունը ես էլ ընկալում եմ որպես իմ սրբազան սահմանադրական իրավունքների ոտնահարում …


Ապեր, հարցն էլ հենց նրանում ա, որ շատ հաճախ էն ինչ որ իմ համար կրոնական զգացմունք ա, սուրբ ծառայություն, քեզ համար քո իրավունքների ոտնահարում ա։ Ու համարյա միշտ տենց ա։ Անտեսանելի բանական էակին էլ չհավատացող մարդը կարծում է, որ իր իրավունքների ոտնահարում է հասարակական վայրերում կրոնական սիմվոլներ տեսնելը։ Երբ դրա մասին խոսում ես հավատացյալը վիրավորվում է։ Թեմայի նպատակը հենց էս երևույթը քննարկելն ա։

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, հիշու՞մ ես գենդերի շուխուռները: Հիշու՞մ ես, թե ինչքան ղժժալու էին էդ գենդեր-մենդեր գոռացողները: Երևի ձեռքերդ քոր էին գալիս, որ ղժժաս, չէ՞: Իմն էլ: Բայց իմ ընկերներից մեկը (ընդ որում` ոչ հավատացյալ) խորհուրդ տվեց ոչ թե վիրավորանքների ու կայֆավատի անցնել, այլ փորձել կրթել էդ մարդկանց: Ու մենք մեծ խմբով երկխոսության մեջ մտանք իրանց հետ, սկսեցինք առանց որևէ մեկի վիրավորելու, շատ քաղաքավարի ձևով բացատրել, հոդվածներ տալ, հասկացնել, որ անհիմն ա իրանց շուխուռը: Բոլորը չէ, բայց մի երկու հասկացան: Իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե կայֆավատ լինեինք: Քեզ թվում ա` իրանց կհասնե՞ր, որ խնդալու ա իրանց վարքը: Հակառակը, լարվածությունն ավելի էր սրվելու, անհանդուրժողականությունն ավելի էր ուժեղանալու:
> 
> Հիմա եթե դու գտնում ես ինչ-որ բան, որը քեզ դուր չի գալիս, եթե դու իսկապես անհագստանում ես տվյալ մարդու համար, նստի ու հետը խելամիտ զրույց տար, առանց վիրավորանքների փորձի բացատրել, հեչ որ չէ ուղարկի Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու: Հաստատ հարյուր տոկոսանոց արդյունք չի լինի, բայց գոնե քեզ լսողներն ավելի շատ կլինեն, քան երբ կայֆավատ ես լինում: Դրա արդյունքում մարդը լարվում ա, քո մեջ թշնամու ա տեսնում, իրանց լեզվով ասած` սատանա:


Բյուր, ախր ես չեմ ասում թողեք ղժանք ու կայֆավատ ըլնենք, բայց դու չես ծիծաղե՞լ «ոչ գենդերին» պլակատը տեսնելիս։ Ծիծաղելի ա, չէ՞։ Այսինքն կծիծաղես, նոր կգնաս բացատրելու։
Նորմալ քննարկումը չի նշանակում հոգնած դեմքերով իրար նույն բանն ասել, կարող ա կատակ էլ լինի, ծիծաղ էլ, կատակ կա, որ սաղ ընդունում են, մեկը վիրավորվում ա, դրանից դա չի դադարում ծիծաղելի լինել։ Կամ սև հումորը քչերն են ընդունում, բայց դրանից դա չի դադարում հումոր լինել։ Կայֆավատն ուրիշ ա, մի թողեք, բայց «ոչ գենդերին»-ի մասին լուրջ կարա՞ք խոսեք դրա հեղինակի հետ։ Հա, ծիծաղի նոպան անցնելուց հետո։ Իսկ վիրտուալում քանի անգամ դեմդ գա, բացելու ա ու որոշի հետագա գրառումներիդ ոճը։

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Sagittarius (05.11.2013), Skeptic (05.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ընդհանրապես ոչ մի աթեիստ դռնեդուռ չի ընկնում ու մարդկանց աթեիզմի կոչ չի անում… դա կրոնականներին ա բնորոշ… նրանք են իրենց առաջ խնդիր դնում մարդկանց ճիշտ հավատի բերել ու սպառնում են նաև կրթական համակարգին ընդհուպ մինչև գիտության ու կենսաբանության դասերի վրա ազդեցություն գործել… Հայաստանում անգամ եկեղեցին իր վրա պատասխանատվություն ա վերցնում մարդկանց դասակարգել ըստ կրոնի… 

էս ֆոնի վրա ծաղրը ոչ փե տեղին ա այն շատ մեղմ ա…

----------

erexa (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> ընդհանրապես ոչ մի աթեիստ դռնեդուռ չի ընկնում ու մարդկանց աթեիզմի կոչ չի անում… դա կրոնականներին ա բնորոշ… նրանք են իրենց առաջ խնդիր դնում մարդկանց ճիշտ հավատի բերել ու սպառնում են նաև կրթական համակարգին ընդհուպ մինչև գիտության ու կենսաբանության դասերի վրա ազդեցություն գործել… Հայաստանում անգամ եկեղեցին իր վրա պատասխանատվություն ա վերցնում մարդկանց դասակարգել ըստ կրոնի… 
> 
> էս ֆոնի վրա ծաղրը ոչ փե տեղին ա այն շատ մեղմ ա…


Մեֆ, համաձայն եմ գրառմանդ էն մասին հետ, որ կրոնը ինքը խախտում է մարդու ազատությունը՝ քիթը խոթելով ամեն տեղ։ Բայց ես քեզ ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ դու կարծում ես, թե այն ամեն խախտումների համար, որ թույլ է տալիս կրոնը հարկավոր է ծաղրել կրոնականներին։ Էս հարցը տալիս եմ, որ խուսափենք թյուրիմացություններից  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սրա հետ ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ։ Բեր փաստեր։


Բնականաբար կետ առա կետ դրվագներ չեմ հավաքել ու դոսյե չեմ կազմել ու երբևէ չեմ էլ պատրաստվում անել, որ հիմա սկսեմ թվարկել: Իմ գլխավոր փաստն այն է, որ Կրոնի բաժնում խրախճում են աթեիստները, որևէ հավատացյալ մարդ այդ միջավայրում իրեն հարմարավետ չի զգում:

----------

Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախր ես չեմ ասում թողեք ղժանք ու կայֆավատ ըլնենք, բայց դու չես ծիծաղե՞լ «ոչ գենդերին» պլակատը տեսնելիս։ Ծիծաղելի ա, չէ՞։ Այսինքն կծիծաղես, նոր կգնաս բացատրելու։
> Նորմալ քննարկումը չի նշանակում հոգնած դեմքերով իրար նույն բանն ասել, կարող ա կատակ էլ լինի, ծիծաղ էլ, կատակ կա, որ սաղ ընդունում են, մեկը վիրավորվում ա, դրանից դա չի դադարում ծիծաղելի լինել։ Կամ սև հումորը քչերն են ընդունում, բայց դրանից դա չի դադարում հումոր լինել։ Կայֆավատն ուրիշ ա, մի թողեք, բայց «ոչ գենդերին»-ի մասին լուրջ կարա՞ք խոսեք դրա հեղինակի հետ։ Հա, ծիծաղի նոպան անցնելուց հետո։ Իսկ վիրտուալում քանի անգամ դեմդ գա, բացելու ա ու որոշի հետագա գրառումներիդ ոճը։


Արտ, ամեն դեպքում ես հոգ եմ տանում, որ բացահայտ չղժժամ գենդերների վրա, եթե ծիծաղում եմ, ծիծաղում եմ իրանց աչքից հեռու, որտև եթե իրանց ներկայությամբ ղժժամ, առնվազն ագրեսիայի ա բերելու: Այսինքն, նենց չի, որ չեն էղել տենց դեպքեր: Նույն էն հայերը որպես մարդկության նախահայր խումբը, որը ժամանակին բաց էր, բոլորը տեսնում էին, ահագին մեծ ալիքի պատճառ դարձավ, ահագին անիմաստ լարվածություն ստեղծվեց: Սա դեռ ասում եմ լարվածության տեսանկյունից: Բացի դրանից, անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք ա դիմացինին հարգել:




> ընդհանրապես ոչ մի աթեիստ դռնեդուռ չի ընկնում ու մարդկանց աթեիզմի կոչ չի անում… դա կրոնականներին ա բնորոշ… նրանք են իրենց առաջ խնդիր դնում մարդկանց ճիշտ հավատի բերել ու սպառնում են նաև կրթական համակարգին ընդհուպ մինչև գիտության ու կենսաբանության դասերի վրա ազդեցություն գործել… Հայաստանում անգամ եկեղեցին իր վրա պատասխանատվություն ա վերցնում մարդկանց դասակարգել ըստ կրոնի… 
> 
> էս ֆոնի վրա ծաղրը ոչ փե տեղին ա այն շատ մեղմ ա…


Մեֆ ջան, շատ կոնկրետ ակումբցի աթեիստ վիրտուալ դռնեդուռ ա ընկել ու արդեն ծընգըլ ա անում, պարտադիր իրա սուրբ պարտքն ա համարում կարծիք հայտնել կրոնին վերաբերող նույնիսկ ամենաանմեղ ստատուսի տակ, անընդհատ թեմաներ ա բացում ու ղժժում ա: Էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Ես որ արդեն դավադիտ եմ էղել:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Արէա (05.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Ուլուանա (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, ամեն դեպքում ես հոգ եմ տանում, որ բացահայտ չղժժամ գենդերների վրա, եթե ծիծաղում եմ, ծիծաղում եմ իրանց աչքից հեռու, որտև եթե իրանց ներկայությամբ ղժժամ, առնվազն ագրեսիայի ա բերելու: Այսինքն, նենց չի, որ չեն էղել տենց դեպքեր: Նույն էն հայերը որպես մարդկության նախահայր խումբը, որը ժամանակին բաց էր, բոլորը տեսնում էին, ահագին մեծ ալիքի պատճառ դարձավ, ահագին անիմաստ լարվածություն ստեղծվեց: Սա դեռ ասում եմ լարվածության տեսանկյունից: Բացի դրանից, անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք ա դիմացինին հարգել:


Ախր ես էլ չեմ ղժժում, ծիծաղն ու ղժժալը (կայֆավատը) լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են։ Եթե մարդը սկսում ա ծիծաղելի բանի վրա ծիծաղել (ոչ թե դիմացինին վիրավորելու համար), բայց դրանից դիմացինը վիրավորվում ա, դա ծիծաղողի պրոբլեմը չպիտի լինի։ Որ փողոցում էդ «ոչ գենդերին»-ը հելներ դեմդ, պտի քեզ զսպեիր, մտնեիր մի անկյուն, որ ծիծաղեի՞ր։

Էսօր օֆիսում երկու հոգու պատմեցի էն 42 երեխեքի մոռթոցու մասին, իրանք էլ սկսեցին հռհռալ, ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկին իրավորելու համար (տենց մարդ օֆիսում չկար, երեքով էինք), այլ որտև էդ փաստն իսկականից հռհռալու ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախր ես էլ չեմ ղժժում, ծիծաղն ու ղժժալը (կայֆավատը) լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են։ Եթե մարդը սկսում ա ծիծաղելի բանի վրա ծիծաղել (ոչ թե դիմացինին վիրավորելու համար), բայց դրանից դիմացինը վիրավորվում ա, դա ծիծաղողի պրոբլեմը չպիտի լինի։ Որ փողոցում էդ «ոչ գենդերին»-ը հելներ դեմդ, պտի քեզ զսպեիր, մտնեիր մի անկյուն, որ ծիծաղեի՞ր։
> 
> Էսօր օֆիսում երկու հոգու պատմեցի էն 42 երեխեքի մոռթոցու մասին, իրանք էլ սկսեցին հռհռալ, ոչ թե ինչ որ մեկին իրավորելու համար (տենց մարդ օֆիսում չկար, երեքով էինք), այլ որտև էդ փաստն իսկականից հռհռալու ա։


Արտ, իմ մասնագիտությունը նենց ա, որ ես վաղուց արդեն սովորել եմ չծիծաղել: Եթե դու տենց ծիծաղում ես ընդամենը անգրագետների վրա, բա ինչքա՞ն կծիծաղես հոգեկան հիվանդների վրա, որոնցից մեկը պնդում ա, որ ինքը գրողների միության նախագահն ա, մյուսը` որ ինքը քաղբանտարկյալ ա, երրորդը` որ աստված իրան էս ու էս բաներն ա ասում, սատանան` էս ու էն:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Արտ, իմ մասնագիտությունը նենց ա, որ ես վաղուց արդեն սովորել եմ չծիծաղել: Եթե դու տենց ծիծաղում ես ընդամենը անգրագետների վրա, բա ինչքա՞ն կծիծաղես հոգեկան հիվանդների վրա, որոնցից մեկը պնդում ա, որ ինքը գրողների միության նախագահն ա, մյուսը` որ ինքը քաղբանտարկյալ ա, երրորդը` որ աստված իրան էս ու էս բաներն ա ասում, սատանան` էս ու էն:


Բյուր համեմատությունդ վերջն ա.....  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, ամեն դեպքում ես հոգ եմ տանում, որ բացահայտ չղժժամ գենդերների վրա, եթե ծիծաղում եմ, ծիծաղում եմ իրանց աչքից հեռու, որտև եթե իրանց ներկայությամբ ղժժամ, առնվազն ագրեսիայի ա բերելու: Այսինքն, նենց չի, որ չեն էղել տենց դեպքեր: Նույն էն հայերը որպես մարդկության նախահայր խումբը, որը ժամանակին բաց էր, բոլորը տեսնում էին, ահագին մեծ ալիքի պատճառ դարձավ, ահագին անիմաստ լարվածություն ստեղծվեց: Սա դեռ ասում եմ լարվածության տեսանկյունից: Բացի դրանից, անկախ ամեն ինչից պետք ա դիմացինին հարգել:
> 
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, շատ կոնկրետ ակումբցի աթեիստ վիրտուալ դռնեդուռ ա ընկել ու արդեն ծընգըլ ա անում, *պարտադիր իրա սուրբ պարտքն ա համարում կարծիք հայտնել կրոնին վերաբերող նույնիսկ ամենաանմեղ ստատուսի տակ, անընդհատ թեմաներ ա բացում ու ղժժում ա:* Էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Ես որ արդեն դավադիտ եմ էղել:


ակումբում կարա անի… ակումբը դրա համար ա, որ թեմա բացես կարծիք հայտնես ստատուս գրես ու քլնգես… բայց ոչ մի աթեիստ դուռդ չի ծեծում ու աթեիզմ չի քարոզում… ոչ մի աթեիստ քեզնից փող չի վերցնում աթեիզմի անունից… աթեիզմ չի պարտադրվում դպրոցներում… ոչ մի աթեիստ ռասիզմ ու դիսկրիմինացիա չի քարոզում… աթեիզմի զենքը փաստն ա ու գիտությունը, իսկ բարոյական նորմերը անտեսանելի գերուժերի հետ չի կապվում… եթե կան ագրեսիվ, վատ աթեիստներ, թաղեմ ես իրանց բոյը…

եթե կան հավատացյալներ որոնք իրանց կրոնն իրենց են պահում ու երեսիդ չեն թռնում ու չեն փորձում ուրիշին պարտադրել կամ հասարակությանը պարտադրել իրենց կրոնը, գլխիս վրա տեղ ունեն… բայց դու շատ լավ գիտես որ դա տենց չի… էդ հսկա եկեղեցիներն ու փողեր հավաքելը նրա համար չի որ ամեն մարդ սուս-ու-փուս տունը նստի իրա կրոնն անձնական ոլորտում պահի… 

աթեիզմի ագրեսիվությունը դրանով ա պայմանավորված…

----------

erexa (05.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Skeptic (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, համաձայն եմ գրառմանդ էն մասին հետ, որ կրոնը ինքը խախտում է մարդու ազատությունը՝ քիթը խոթելով ամեն տեղ։ Բայց ես քեզ ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ դու կարծում ես, թե այն ամեն խախտումների համար, որ թույլ է տալիս կրոնը հարկավոր է ծաղրել կրոնականներին։ Էս հարցը տալիս եմ, որ խուսափենք թյուրիմացություններից


Ժառ ջան, կրոնը հիմնականում կրոն ա նրանով որ պրոպագանդվում ու ամենակարևորը փորձվում ա պարտադրել, մարդուն և հասարակությանը… սա փաստ ա… ու սրա դեմ ես ունեմ փաստ, գիտություն, տրամաբանություն ու հումոր որպես զենք… ես իմ զենքերից ոչ մեկը չեմ զիջի… մանավանդ վերջինը…

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ, իմ մասնագիտությունը նենց ա, որ ես վաղուց արդեն սովորել եմ չծիծաղել: Եթե դու տենց ծիծաղում ես ընդամենը անգրագետների վրա, բա ինչքա՞ն կծիծաղես հոգեկան հիվանդների վրա, որոնցից մեկը պնդում ա, որ ինքը գրողների միության նախագահն ա, մյուսը` որ ինքը քաղբանտարկյալ ա, երրորդը` որ աստված իրան էս ու էս բաներն ա ասում, սատանան` էս ու էն:


Բյուր քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս կրոննակաները հիվանդ են որ պտի չծիծաղե՞նք… իսկ անգրագիտության վրա պետք ա ծիծաղել, բա ինչ անենք ու՞մ մեղքն ա որ անգրագետ ա… 

եթե դու ասես որ կրոնականները հոգեկան հիվանդ են, ուրեմն դեղ նշանակի կամ բոժում նշանակի, ես էլ չեմ ծաղրի…

----------

Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ակումբում կարա անի… ակումբը դրա համար ա, որ թեմա բացես կարծիք հայտնես ստատուս գրես ու քլնգես… բայց ոչ մի աթեիստ դուռդ չի ծեծում ու աթեիզմ չի քարոզում… ոչ մի աթեիստ քեզնից փող չի վերցնում աթեիզմի անունից… աթեիզմ չի պարտադրվում դպրոցներում… ոչ մի աթեիստ ռասիզմ ու դիսկրիմինացիա չի քարոզում… աթեիզմի զենքը փաստն ա ու գիտությունը, իսկ բարոյական նորմերը անտեսանելի գերուժերի հետ չի կապվում… եթե կան ագրեսիվ, վատ աթեիստներ, թաղեմ ես իրանց բոյը…
> 
> եթե կան հավատացյալներ որոնք իրանց կրոնն իրենց են պահում ու երեսիդ չեն թռնում ու չեն փորձում ուրիշին պարտադրել կամ հասարակությանը պարտադրել իրենց կրոնը, գլխիս վրա տեղ ունեն… բայց դու շատ լավ գիտես որ դա տենց չի… էդ հսկա եկեղեցիներն ու փողեր հավաքելը նրա համար չի որ ամեն մարդ սուս-ու-փուս տունը նստի իրա կրոնն անձնական ոլորտում պահի… 
> 
> աթեիզմի ագրեսիվությունը դրանով ա պայմանավորված…


Մեֆ, լավ էլի  :LOL:  Կարո՞ղ ա Հիտլերը նենց թույն հավատացյալ էր: Կամ էլ Մարսի վրա էին համալսարաններում աթեիզմ կոչվող առարկա դասավանդում: Կամ էլ Սովետը դռնեդուռ ընկած աթեիզմ չէր քարոզում: Ուղղակի հիմա հանգամանքների բերումով եկեղեցին ա վերխ վերցրել: Բայց պետք չի եկեղեցու մուռը հավատացյալներից հանել, հատկապես երբ էդ հավատացյալներից շատերն իրենք են ՀԱԵ-ին ոնց որ պետք ա քննադատում: 

Մեֆ, ակումբում ամեն ինչ խելոք-խելոք թեմա բացելով ու քննարկելով չի, այլ ղժժալով ու ծաղրելով ա ու մենակ ակումբով չի սահամանափակվում: Ես օդից չեմ ասում էն, ինչ ասում եմ: Ավելին ասեմ` ես վաղուց կրոն բաժնի թեմաներ չեմ մտնում: Չեմ մտնում դատելով էդ թեմաների վերնագրերից: Բայց կոնկրետ վիճահարույց թեման առանց մտնելու էլ արդեն ծաղրական վերնագիր ուներ, այսինքն` չես ուզում, մի մտի տարբերակը ստեղ չէր գործի:Ստեղ էկել, դուռս ծեծում էին, ականջիս մեջ գոռում էին:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս կրոննակաները հիվանդ են որ պտի չծիծաղե՞նք… իսկ անգրագիտության վրա պետք ա ծիծաղել, բա ինչ անենք ու՞մ մեղքն ա որ անգրագետ ա… 
> 
> եթե դու ասես որ կրոնականները հոգեկան հիվանդ են, ուրեմն դեղ նշանակի կամ բոժում նշանակի, ես էլ չեմ ծաղրի…


մեջներն ահագին շատերը կան, որ հոգեկան հիվանդ են, բայց ոչ թե կրոնն ա իրանց հոգեկան հիվանդ սարքել, այլ կրոնն ընտրել են հոգեկան հիվանդ դառնալուց հետո:

Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ մարդու որևէ պակասության վրա ծիծաղել չի կարելի: Անգրագիտությունն էլ ա պակասություն, իրանք մեղավոր չեն, որ ոչ ոք իրանց չի ասել որտեղից ու ոնց ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա ճարել:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Տրիբուն (05.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր քո ասելով դուրս ա գալիս կրոննակաները հիվանդ են որ պտի չծիծաղե՞նք… իսկ անգրագիտության վրա պետք ա ծիծաղել, բա ինչ անենք ու՞մ մեղքն ա որ անգրագետ ա… 
> 
> եթե դու ասես որ կրոնականները հոգեկան հիվանդ են, ուրեմն դեղ նշանակի կամ բոժում նշանակի, ես էլ չեմ ծաղրի…


Մեֆ, անգրագիտության վրա ծիծաղելը արդեն մեծագույն անգրագիտության դրսևորում ա: Նույնիսկ ոչ միայն անգրագիտության, այլև նաև որոշակի ունեցած քիչ թե շատ գիտելիքների՝ տվյալ մարդու դեպքում ապարդյուն, անիմաստ լինելու: Որովհետև գրագետ մարդ, մարդը, ով ուզում ա ինչ-որ բան փոխել, իր կերպարով նախ և առաջ պետք ա լինի նմանակման առարկա: Ահա, տես, ինքը ինչ հրաշք կերպար ա ու ինքը աթեիստ ա: Ակումբի կրոնի բաժնում քննարկումները հակառակ ազդեցություն են թողնում. եթե էդպիսին ա աթեիստը, ուրեմն չէ էստեղ ինչ-ճոր բան էնպես չի: Չի կարա իրան տենց պահող մարդը ճիշտ լինել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Տրիբուն (05.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ ինչ բան է կրոնական զգացմունք, եթե այդպիսի բան ունի, ապա պիտի որ գոյություն ունենա նաև գիտական զգացմունք, սոցիալական զգացմունք, քաղաքական զգացմունք... Ժառ գուցե հայա՞ցք նկատի ունես... Չնայած երևի հասկանում եմ ինչ նկատի ունես։
> 
> Ես օրինակ թերահավատ եմ, բայց մի հատ զգացմունք ունեմ  Օրինակ «Հայր–մեր»–ն եմ ասում մտքիս մեջ կրիտիկական պահերին։ Ինձ օգնում է...
> 
> Կրոնը թույլ պահերի համար է... որ քեզ անզոր ես զգում։ Մարդկանց մեծ մասը երևի թե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իրենց անզոր են զգում։ Նենց չի որ ամեն ինչ կանխատեսում ես, ամեն ինչ հաշվարկում ես ու ռացիոնալիզմդ միշտ հաղթում է ու կյանքում միշտ հաղթականած կամ հաջողած ես դուրս գալիս... 
> 
> Կարելի է ասենք օրինակ  Բուդդային կանչել, ինձ թվում է նույն բանն է։ Ես չգիտեմ Բուդդային ոնց են կանչում, ժամանակ չի եղել ուսումնասիրելու։ Պարզապես «Հայր– մեր»–ը անգիր գիտեմ, ինձ այն հարմար է ու ոնց որ օգնում է որ ես չգոռոզանամ, խոնարհեցնում, հանդուրժող է դարձնում, հույս է տալիս մի տեսակ, դրա համար ուրիշ բան չեմ որոնում։ Եկեղեցի մտնել մոմ վառելը ինձ էդքան չի հրապուրում։ 
> 
> Ես նենց ձեռի հետ կասկածում եմ որ մենք ենք հնարել մեր Աստծուն, բայց ես օքեյ եմ դրա հետ, քանի դեռ համը չենք հանում։ Բայց ոնց որ հանում ենք... Զզվում եմ էս սև հագած թրաշով առևտրականներից, որ դեմքներին «Գրիգոր Նարեկացի» հայացք են տալիս ու իբր կարողանում են բոլորի հոգու խորքը տեսնել, մի քիչ գրագետները կան, որ բավական վտանգավոր են, տգետների հետ ավելի պարզ է։
> ...


Մեր մեջ ասած, ես էն սաղ ասածներդ անում եմ, գումարած եկեղեցի էլ եմ գնում, չնայած երբեք հավատացյալ չեմ եղել: Բայց ոչ մեկին թույլ չեմ տալիս, որ զահլես տանի ա իրա կրոնա-փիլսոփայական զառանցանքով: 

Ու ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում կնքվելու, Հայր Մերն ասելու ու եկեղեցում մոմ վառելու մեջ: Որ նայում ես, բավականին գեղեցիկ սովորույթներ են, ոչ մեկին չեն խանգարում, պատմության ու մշակույթի մի մասն են կազմում: Բայց էտ ինձ չի խանգարում տեղն եկած տեղը եկեղեցուն իրա բոլոր սպասավորներով ուղարկել գրողի ծոցը: 

Իմ լուսահոգի տատը, օրինակ, շատ առաջադեմ կին էր, բայց իրա համար եկեղեցին կարևոր ինստիտուտ էր: Ես օրինակ հաճույքով եմ հիշում էն օրերը, երբ մենք թոռներով փոքր էինք, ու զատիկին գնում էինք տատուս շնորհավորելու. հերթով մոտենում էինք, ձեռքը համբուրում էինք, ու ինքը մեզ մի-մի հատ ձու էր տալիս: Իմ մանկության լավագույն հիշողություններից մեկն ա, ու դրանից ես կրոնամոլ չեմ դառել, ոչ մեկի վզին իմ սովորութը փաթաթել չեմ ուզել, չեմ ուզում, ոչ մեկին չեմ նեղում, չեմ էլ ուզում, որ ինձ նեղեն:

----------

boooooooom (06.11.2013), Chuk (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (06.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013), Շինարար (05.11.2013), Վիշապ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, անգրագիտության վրա ծիծաղելը արդեն մեծագույն անգրագիտության դրսևորում ա: Նույնիսկ ոչ միայն անգրագիտության, այլև նաև որոշակի ունեցած քիչ թե շատ գիտելիքների՝ տվյալ մարդու դեպքում ապարդյուն, անիմաստ լինելու: Որովհետև գրագետ մարդ, մարդը, ով ուզում ա ինչ-որ բան փոխել, իր կերպարով նախ և առաջ պետք ա լինի նմանակման առարկա: Ահա, տես, ինքը ինչ հրաշք կերպար ա ու ինքը աթեիստ ա: Ակումբի կրոնի բաժնում քննարկումները հակառակ ազդեցություն են թողնում. եթե էդպիսին ա աթեիստը, ուրեմն չէ էստեղ ինչ-ճոր բան էնպես չի: Չի կարա իրան տենց պահող մարդը ճիշտ լինել, հասկանո՞ւմ ես:


Շին, կան մարդիկ որ գիտեն որ չգիտեն և կարիք ունեն իմանալու և սովորելու… և կան մարդիկ որոնք չգիտեն որ չգիտեն ու մարտնչող տգիտություն են, դրանք սովորաբար կիսագրագետներն են, ովքեր ավելի անգրագետ են քան իրական անգրագետները… ի՞նչ ես կարծում ու՞մ ենք ծաղրում մենք… 

եթե մարդը փաստը չի ընմդունում, ակնհայտ փաստը չի ընդունում ու հետդ կռվում ա, ծաղրը քիչ ա…

----------

Skeptic (06.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շին, կան մարդիկ որ գիտեն որ չգիտեն և կարիք ունեն իմանալու և սովորելու… և կան մարդիկ որոնք չգիտեն որ չգիտեն ու մարտնչող տգիտություն են, դրանք սովորաբար կիսագրագետներն են, ովքեր ավելի անգրագետ են քան իրական անգրագետները… ի՞նչ ես կարծում ու՞մ ենք ծաղրում մենք… 
> 
> եթե մարդը փաստը չի ընմդունում, ակնհայտ փաստը չի ընդունում ու հետդ կռվում ա, ծաղրը քիչ ա…


Մեֆ, երբ դու մարդու հետ նստում ու հիմնավորումներով ես խոսում, փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ինքը եթե նույնիսկ չի ընդունում, գնում ա գոնե մի քիչ ավելի շատ ինֆո ստանալու կամ սուսուփուս քաշվում ա մի կողմ: Այ հենց ծաղրի արդյունքում ա սկսում հետդ կռիվ անել: Ինձ մի համոզի էլի, որ ծաղրը լավ ա... Ծաղրը ոչ քեզ ա օգնում, ոչ էդ մարդուն:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ մարդու որևէ պակասության վրա ծիծաղել չի կարելի: Անգրագիտությունն էլ ա պակասություն, իրանք մեղավոր չեն, որ ոչ ոք իրանց չի ասել որտեղից ու ոնց ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա ճարել:


ասողիկին լսողիկ ա պետք, ոչ թե վիրավորվողիկ։
Տակտիչնի ասում ես, բանատեղ չեն դնում, փաստը դեմն ես դնում, վիրավորվում են։

Բյուր, փորձի պատկերացնել, թե իմ ՖԲ-ի պատի վրա ինչքան Հիսուսի ու խաչի նկար ա հայտնվում։ Պատկերացնելու համար մի հատ նայի ընկերներիս քանակը ու համարի որ դրանց առնվազն կեսը աթեիստ չի։ Հիմի պատկերացրա, ինչ ա կատարվում ինչ որ սպեցիֆիկ տոն օրերին։ Նեղվե՞մ որ խաչը աչքս են կոխում։
Էդ էն բանը չի, էլի որից պտի բողոքես։ Հա, ես էս աշխարհայացքն ունեմ, ու քանի դեռ իմ պատի վրա նման սրբեր են ֆռֆռում, ես էլ ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում ցույց տամ իմ վերաբերմունքը դրանց հանդեպ։ Հնարավորւթյան սահմաններում առանց վիրավորելու։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *մեջներն ահագին շատերը կան, որ հոգեկան հիվանդ են, բայց ոչ թե կրոնն ա իրանց հոգեկան հիվանդ սարքել, այլ կրոնն ընտրել են հոգեկան հիվանդ դառնալուց հետո:*
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ մարդու որևէ պակասության վրա ծիծաղել չի կարելի: Անգրագիտությունն էլ ա պակասություն, իրանք մեղավոր չեն, որ ոչ ոք իրանց չի ասել որտեղից ու ոնց ճիշտ ինֆորմացիա ճարել:


Բյուր, հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ ես ասում… դուրս ա գալիս որ եկեղեցին հանցագործ ա որ հոգեկան հիվանդներին ընդունում ա ու շահագործում ա որպես անդամ, փող ա հավաքում իրանցից… ես հոգեկան հիվանդիմ չեմ ծաղրի հաստատ էդ կարաս չկասկածես, բայց երբ որ ասում ես հոգեկան հիվանդության պատճառով կրոնն են ընտրում արդեն հարց ա առաջանում կրոնը կրիմինալ գործունեություն չի՞ ծավալում, քանի որ եկեղեցին նրանց չի վերաբոերվում որպես հոգեկան հիվանդ… 

եթե կրոնը պակասություն ա ուրեմն պետք ա բուժվի ոչ թե օրինականացվի ու իշխանություն տրվի, լեգալության հետ միասին… 

սարքեցիր նենց որ բոլոր կրոնականները հոգեկան հիվանդ են ես էլ վրաները ծիծաղում եմ…

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մեֆ, երբ դու մարդու հետ նստում ու հիմնավորումներով ես խոսում, փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ինքը եթե նույնիսկ չի ընդունում, գնում ա գոնե մի քիչ ավելի շատ ինֆո ստանալու կամ սուսուփուս քաշվում ա մի կողմ: Այ հենց ծաղրի արդյունքում ա սկսում հետդ կռիվ անել: Ինձ մի համոզի էլի, որ ծաղրը լավ ա... Ծաղրը ոչ քեզ ա օգնում, ոչ էդ մարդուն:


Բյուր, էս քո ասածը ես դրսում էլ եմ անում, ու ուզում եմ ներսում էլ անեմ։ Բայց խոսելիս, որ խոսում եմ խնդալու էպիզոդներից, ժտպալով եմ խոսում (հազար անգամ լսածի վրա չես խնդա, էլի)։
Ու ինչ որ վիրավորվող չի եղել։ Հենց մտանք ակումբ, պարզվավ դա խիստ վիրավորական ա եղել, չեմ իմացել։ Լավ ա էդ մարդիկ դեռ ինձ բարևում են։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> եթե մարդը փաստը չի ընմդունում, ակնհայտ փաստը չի ընդունում ու հետդ կռվում ա, ծաղրը քիչ ա…


Մեֆ դու չես պատկերացնում, թե որքան հաճախ ես դու խուսափում ակնհայտ փաստերն ընդունելուց: Բայց քեզ ոչ մեկն առանձնապես ոտատակ չի տվել դրա համար: Դու հիմա ծաղրում ես մեկին, որը կուրորեն հավատում ա Աստծուն, ու իրան անվանում ես տգետ, քանի որ, ասենք, կոսմոգոնիայի պարզագույն սահմանումներից խաբար չի: Բա որ իմանաս, թե որքան հաճախ ես դու կարծիք հայտնում երևույթների ու պրոցեսների մասին, որոնցից 10.000 կիլոմտեր ֆիզիկապես հեռու ես ու ըստ էության ոչ մի առնչություն չունես: Ու դու անում ես հաստատակամ, հարյուր տոկոսով վստահ քո ճշմարտացիության մեջ, առանց բեկանման հնարավորության: Քո կույր հավատն ավելի վտանգավոր ա, քան մի քանի հավատացյալների հաավայի տասովկեքը: 

Հ.Գ. Հիրավի, հարուստ լեզու ա հայերենը: «Հավայի»  բառը թուրքերեն ա, նշանակում ա օդ, դատարկ, փուչ: «Տասովկեն» ռուսերեն ա, նշանակում ա խառնել, խառնշտկել երևի: Բայց «Հավայի տասովկա» բառակապակցությունը զուտ հայերեն ա  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013), Վիշապ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, երբ դու մարդու հետ նստում ու հիմնավորումներով ես խոսում, փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ինքը եթե նույնիսկ չի ընդունում, գնում ա գոնե մի քիչ ավելի շատ ինֆո ստանալու կամ սուսուփուս քաշվում ա մի կողմ: Այ հենց ծաղրի արդյունքում ա սկսում հետդ կռիվ անել: Ինձ մի համոզի էլի, որ ծաղրը լավ ա... Ծաղրը ոչ քեզ ա օգնում, ոչ էդ մարդուն:


Բյուր, մի սկսի… շատ պարզ երևում ա թե ով ա ընդունում ու մտածում և ով ա մարտնչում… կրոնը ծաղրի արդյունք չի, ծաղրն ա կրոնի արդյունք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ասողիկին լսողիկ ա պետք, ոչ թե վիրավորվողիկ։
> Տակտիչնի ասում ես, բանատեղ չեն դնում, փաստը դեմն ես դնում, վիրավորվում են։
> 
> Բյուր, փորձի պատկերացնել, թե իմ ՖԲ-ի պատի վրա ինչքան Հիսուսի ու խաչի նկար ա հայտնվում։ Պատկերացնելու համար մի հատ նայի ընկերներիս քանակը ու համարի որ դրանց առնվազն կեսը աթեիստ չի։ Հիմի պատկերացրա, ինչ ա կատարվում ինչ որ սպեցիֆիկ տոն օրերին։ Նեղվե՞մ որ խաչը աչքս են կոխում։
> Էդ էն բանը չի, էլի որից պտի բողոքես։ Հա, ես էս աշխարհայացքն ունեմ, ու քանի դեռ իմ պատի վրա նման սրբեր են ֆռֆռում, ես էլ ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում ցույց տամ իմ վերաբերմունքը դրանց հանդեպ։ Հնարավորւթյան սահմաններում առանց վիրավորելու։


Արտակ ջան, դու ես ընտրել ֆեյսբուքի քո ընկերներին, ես մեղավո՞ր եմ: Իմ ընկերների մեջ լիքը հավատացյալներ կան, բայց կյանքում պատ չեն մխտռում: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե դա քեզ ներվայնացնում ա, կա հայդ կոճակ: Ես դա հաճախ օգտագործում եմ որոշ մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որոնք րոպեն մեկ քաղաքական լինք են դնում: Հիմա ինձ էլ էդ քաղաքականությունն ա ներվայնացնում: Դնեմ, ղժժա՞մ վրաները: 

Իսկ եթե տեսնում ես, վիրավորվում են, գուցե ուղղակի չարժե՞ բանավեճի մեջ մտնել: Կամ վստա՞հ ես, որ նորմալ ես խոսել հետները: Գիտես, էդ նույն գենդերի թեմայով մենք մի բավական թունդ հավատացյալի հետ էինք վիճում, որը Մարիամի արձանի արցունքներն էր օրինակ բերում որպես աստծո գոյության ապացույց, դեռ էնքան էլ հեռու էր գնում, որ ասում էր` գոմիկներին տեսնելուց ա լացում: Ղժժալու ա թվում, չէ՞: Բայց էդ մարդուն ահագին բան կարողացանք բացատրել ուղղակի լինելով համբերատար, առանց իրան ձեռ առնելու, առանց վիրավորական խոսքերի: Հիմա նենց չի, որ ինքը պակաս հավատացյալ ա, բայց ոնց որ թե հասկացավ, որ գոմիկների անկողին պետք չի քիթը խոթել ու պետք չի իրա կրոնն ուրիշների վզին փաթաթել: Ի դեպ, էդ բանավեճը մենք տարանք բնավ չփորձելով ապացուցել, որ իր կրոնը սխալ ա: Եթե դու դա անում ես, դու արդեն քո կրոնն ես նրա վզին փաթաթում, եթե նույնիսկ դա աթեիզմն ա:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Վիշապ (05.11.2013), Տրիբուն (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, կան մարդիկ որ գիտեն որ չգիտեն և կարիք ունեն իմանալու և սովորելու… և կան մարդիկ որոնք չգիտեն որ չգիտեն ու մարտնչող տգիտություն են, դրանք սովորաբար կիսագրագետներն են, ովքեր ավելի անգրագետ են քան իրական անգրագետները… ի՞նչ ես կարծում ու՞մ ենք ծաղրում մենք… 
> 
> եթե մարդը փաստը չի ընմդունում, ակնհայտ փաստը չի ընդունում ու հետդ կռվում ա, ծաղրը քիչ ա…


Դե Մեֆ ջան ամեն ինչ էնքան հարաբերական ա: Մարդը ունի համոզմունքներ՝ արմատացած: Հիմա նայի, արի հակառակը նայենք, իմ տեսանկյունից, ես ինչ-որ բան ասի, դու ինձ հետ համաձայն չես: Իմ ասածը չես ընդունում: Ես ինձ թույլ տա՞մ, ենթադրել, որ դու չգիտես ու չես ուզում իմանա՞լ: Չէ, չէ՞: Դու ուղղակի պնդում ես քո տեսակետը, բա եղբայր ջան, հավատացյալն էլ իր տեսակետն ունի: Ու ակումբում ես չեմ զգացել, որ հավատացյալները ինչ-որ ակնառու անթույլատրելի ձևով իրենցը պնդեն, ախր թույլարտելի էլ չեն պնդում, լուռ են: 

Նորից եմ ասում, եթե ուզում ես ասածդ համոզիչ լինի, պետք ա կարողանաս ճիշտ կերպով մատուցել: Եթե համոզելու, մարդկանց ավելի լավը դարձնելու, մարդկանց աչքերը բացելու, կրթելու նպատակ չունի այն ողջ աթեիստական քարոզարշավը, որին երբեմն-երբեմն ականատես ենք լինում ակումբում, ուրեմն էդ դեպքում դա արդեն էլ ոչ մի արդարացում չունի: Որովհետև եթե ունեցած գիտելիքով կիսվելը նպատակ չունի շրջապատը, միջավայրը ավելի լավը դարձնել, այլ ուղղակի ինքնահիացման, ինքնազմայլման, զվարճանքի համար է արվում, կներես, նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում բնորոշել էդ երևույթը:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (05.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հասկանում ե՞ս ինչ ես ասում… դուրս ա գալիս որ եկեղեցին հանցագործ ա որ հոգեկան հիվանդներին ընդունում ա ու շահագործում ա որպես անդամ, փող ա հավաքում իրանցից… ես հոգեկան հիվանդիմ չեմ ծաղրի հաստատ էդ կարաս չկասկածես, բայց երբ որ ասում ես հոգեկան հիվանդության պատճառով կրոնն են ընտրում արդեն հարց ա առաջանում կրոնը կրիմինալ գործունեություն չի՞ ծավալում, քանի որ եկեղեցին նրանց չի վերաբոերվում որպես հոգեկան հիվանդ… 
> 
> եթե կրոնը պակասություն ա ուրեմն պետք ա բուժվի ոչ թե օրինականացվի ու իշխանություն տրվի, լեգալության հետ միասին… 
> 
> սարքեցիր նենց որ բոլոր կրոնականները հոգեկան հիվանդ են ես էլ վրաները ծիծաղում եմ…


Մեֆ, իրականում եկեղեցին էդ մարդկանց օգտագործում ա «աղանդների դեմ պայքարում»: Հոգեկան հիվանդը սպանում ա հորն ու մորը, ասում են` Եհովայի վկա էր, դրա համար սպանեց: Ոչ, ինքը Եհովայի վկա էր, որովհետև հոգեկան հիվանդ էր: Ու հորն ու մորը սպանեց, որովհետև հոգեկան հիվանդ էր: Դե ՀԱԵ-ում էլ լիքը հոգեկան հիվանդներ կլինեն, չեմ բացառում: Բայց ՀԱԵ-ն էդքան գիտելիք չունի, որ հավատքն ու կրոնական զառանցանքն իրարից տարբերի:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Վիշապ (05.11.2013), Տրիբուն (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտակ ջան, դու ես ընտրել ֆեյսբուքի քո ընկերներին, ես մեղավո՞ր եմ: Իմ ընկերների մեջ լիքը հավատացյալներ կան, բայց կյանքում պատ չեն մխտռում: Ու ընդհանրապես, եթե դա քեզ ներվայնացնում ա, կա հայդ կոճակ: Ես դա հաճախ օգտագործում եմ որոշ մարդկանց նկատմամբ, որոնք րոպեն մեկ քաղաքական լինք են դնում: Հիմա ինձ էլ էդ քաղաքականությունն ա ներվայնացնում: Դնեմ, ղժժա՞մ վրաները: 
> 
> Իսկ եթե տեսնում ես, վիրավորվում են, գուցե ուղղակի չարժե՞ բանավեճի մեջ մտնել: Կամ վստա՞հ ես, որ նորմալ ես խոսել հետները: Գիտես, էդ նույն գենդերի թեմայով մենք մի բավական թունդ հավատացյալի հետ էինք վիճում, որը Մարիամի արձանի արցունքներն էր օրինակ բերում որպես աստծո գոյության ապացույց, դեռ էնքան էլ հեռու էր գնում, որ ասում էր` գոմիկներին տեսնելուց ա լացում: Ղժժալու ա թվում, չէ՞: Բայց էդ մարդուն ահագին բան կարողացանք բացատրել ուղղակի լինելով համբերատար, առանց իրան ձեռ առնելու, առանց վիրավորական խոսքերի: Հիմա նենց չի, որ ինքը պակաս հավատացյալ ա, բայց ոնց որ թե հասկացավ, որ գոմիկների անկողին պետք չի քիթը խոթել ու պետք չի իրա կրոնն ուրիշների վզին փաթաթել: Ի դեպ, էդ բանավեճը մենք տարանք բնավ չփորձելով ապացուցել, որ իր կրոնը սխալ ա: Եթե դու դա անում ես, դու արդեն քո կրոնն ես նրա վզին փաթաթում, եթե նույնիսկ դա աթեիզմն ա:


Բյուր, եթե ես ասում եմ կոկաինը վնաս ա, դրանից բխում ա՞, որ հերոինն օգուտ ա։
Եթե ասում եմ, էս պնդումդ յուղ ա,  էղավ աթեիզմի քարոզ ու փաթաթա՞ն։ Ես կոնկրետ բան եմ քննադատում։

Ռուսաստանում մարդիկ դիսկոտեկայի պատի վրայի մեզի հետքերի մեջ տեսել էին Հիսուսին, դեմը մոմ էին վառում ու պատը պաչում։ Որ վիդեոյի տակը գրեմ, որ էդ պատ պաչողը դալբավեբ ա, էղավ աթեիզմի քարո՞զ։
Որ լճակում խեղդվող երեխու մերը չի թողնում երեխուն հանեն, «որտև Հիսուսն իրան կփրկի» (սրա վիդեոն կար), երեխեն մեռնում ա, էդ մորն ու իրա «գաղափարին» էլ բան չասե՞մ, որտև մեջը Հիսուս անունը կա։

Էլի պարզաբանեմ, ես կրոնի ու հավատքի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց դե դրանց անվան տակ հազար ու մի բան կա, որ անունը կրոն ա, իսկ ինքը մենակ քննադատելու համար ա (մեկը հենց աստվածաշունչը)։

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (06.11.2013), VisTolog (06.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի պարզաբանեմ, ես կրոնի ու հավատքի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց դե դրանց անվան տակ հազար ու մի բան կա, որ անունը կրոն ա, իսկ ինքը մենակ քննադատելու համար ա (մեկը հենց աստվածաշունչը)։


Ապեր, լիքը դալբավեբ էլ ռոք համերգի ժամանակ ա ընկնում տրանսի մեջ ու հետո դուրս գալիս, ու սկսում ա վառել թափել: Լիքը մարդ էլ ֆիզիկայի օրենքները օգտագործում ա, որ ատոմային ռումբ ստեղծի, քիմիան օգտագործում ա, որ մարդկանց թունավորի, գրականությանն օգտագործում ա, որ ֆաշիզմ պրոպագանդի, ու սենց բաներ: 

Հիմա, ուզենք թե չուզենք, կրոն ասածդ հասկացությունն էլ են մարդիկ ստեղծել: Ու ոնց որ մարդու ստեղծած մնացած բաները, ինքը իրա մեջ լիքը բացասական բաներ ունի: Բայց մի հատ խորացի ու տես, թե ինչ խելոք մարդիկ են կրոնը ստեղծել ու դալբիտ արել մարդկանց գլուխների մեջ, որ մինչև հիմա աշխարհի բնակչության բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը հավատացյալ ա:  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր պետությունն էլ ա այլանդակների ձեռը: Լիքը ուրիշ պետություններ էլ կան, որ այլանդակների ձեռն են: Բայց ոչ մեկս դեռ կասկածի տակ չենք դրել պետության գոյություն ունենալու իրավունքը: Երևի եկեղեցին էլ ա էլի էտ վիճակում: Իմ ձեռը որ լիներ, հենց վաղը կփակեի էտ հաստատությունը, տերտերներին էլ կուղարկեի ուրանի հանքերում համբալություն անելու: Հատկապես մեր էսօրվա եկեղեցին, ու մեր էսօրվա տերտերներին: Բայց ու՞ր ա, որ ամեն ինչ էտքան հեշտ լիներ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դե Մեֆ ջան ամեն ինչ էնքան հարաբերական ա: Մարդը ունի համոզմունքներ՝ արմատացած: Հիմա նայի, արի հակառակը նայենք, իմ տեսանկյունից, ես ինչ-որ բան ասի, դու ինձ հետ համաձայն չես: Իմ ասածը չես ընդունում: Ես ինձ թույլ տա՞մ, ենթադրել, որ դու չգիտես ու չես ուզում իմանա՞լ: Չէ, չէ՞: Դու ուղղակի պնդում ես քո տեսակետը, բա եղբայր ջան, հավատացյալն էլ իր տեսակետն ունի: Ու ակումբում ես չեմ զգացել, որ հավատացյալները ինչ-որ ակնառու անթույլատրելի ձևով իրենցը պնդեն, ախր թույլարտելի էլ չեն պնդում, լուռ են: 
> 
> Նորից եմ ասում, եթե ուզում ես ասածդ համոզիչ լինի, պետք ա կարողանաս ճիշտ կերպով մատուցել: Եթե համոզելու, մարդկանց ավելի լավը դարձնելու, մարդկանց աչքերը բացելու, կրթելու նպատակ չունի այն ողջ աթեիստական քարոզարշավը, որին երբեմն-երբեմն ականատես ենք լինում ակումբում, ուրեմն էդ դեպքում դա արդեն էլ ոչ մի արդարացում չունի: Որովհետև եթե ունեցած գիտելիքով կիսվելը նպատակ չունի շրջապատը, միջավայրը ավելի լավը դարձնել, այլ ուղղակի ինքնահիացման, ինքնազմայլման, զվարճանքի համար է արվում, կներես, նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում բնորոշել էդ երևույթը:


Շին ջան, բայց հավատացյալները հիմնավորված ու խելացի, առանց ծաղրի որևէ նշույլի խոսքն էլ չեն ընդունում չէ՞:
Քանի՞ հավատացյալ գիտես, որ աթեիստի հետ խաղաղ զրույցից հետո, երբ վերջինս առանց կարմրատակած գոռգռալու, հանգիստ իր գիտականն ա առաջ տարել, հանկարծ հասկացել ա, որ իզուր էր ցայժմ հավատում, չկա հավատալու բան:
Չի կարա չէ՞ տենց բան լինի, որտև անկախ նրանից թե ինչ տոնով ա ասվում, աթեիստը հավատացյալին փորձում ա ապացուցի, որ նրա հավատքը դատարկ ա: Ոչ ոք չի կարա դա հանդուրժի լսել, Շին ջան: Որ ինքն իր հավատը հավայի ծախսում ա գոյություն չունեցող բանի վրա: Դա կենսակերպ ա, աշխարհայացք ա: Ոչ ոք դրանից չի հրաժարվում: Համենայն դեպս ոչ՝ առանց որևէ խիստ էական, ցնցումային պատճառի կյանքում:
Ես էս գրածովս ծաղրը չեմ արդարացնում, թեև ինքս էլ հաճախ չեմ դիմանում ու ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս կրոնի հանդեպ ծաղրական արտահայտություններ:

Ու մենք գալիս ենք նրան, որ էս կարգի խոսակցություններն ընդհանրապես, ըստ էության, անիմաստ են:
Իզուր  տեղը  լավ մարդիկ վիրավորվում են:
Ուղղակի երևի չենք կարող էս մասին չխոսել: Աշխարհի պես հին, ծեծված, բայց մեկ ա, դեռ ակտուալ թեմա ա:

----------

boooooooom (06.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), Lílium (05.11.2013), Mephistopheles (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013), Վահե-91 (05.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես էս գրածովս ծաղրը չեմ արդարացնում, թեև ինքս էլ հաճախ չեմ դիմանում ու ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս կրոնի հանդեպ ծաղրական արտահայտություններ:


Նույն բանն էլ ես անում շատ հաճախ: Ամո՛թ, թքեմ ես իմ երեսին:  :Sad: 

Բայց, ես դեռ մի դեպք չգիտեմ, որ հավատացյալին քացու տակ քցելուց հետո, ինքը ճշմարիտ ուղի վերադարձած լինի: Երևի մենք հավատացյալներին ծաղրում ենք, որ ինքներս մեզ համոզենք, թե որքան զարգացած ու առաջադեմ ենք: 

Էս ինչ մի հատ բարի եմ ես էսօր  :LOL:

----------

boooooooom (06.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նույն բանն էլ ես անում շատ հաճախ: Ամո՛թ, թքեմ ես իմ երեսին: 
> 
> Բայց, ես դեռ մի դեպք չգիտեմ, որ հավատացյալին քացու տակ քցելուց հետո, ինքը ճշմարիտ ուղի վերադարձած լինի: Երևի մենք հավատացյալներին ծաղրում ենք, որ ինքներս մեզ համոզենք, թե որքան զարգացած ու առաջադեմ ենք: 
> Էս ինչ մի հատ բարի եմ ես էսօր


Հրաշք ես դու մի
Հերիք ա Ակումբի հավատացյալների աչքը մտնես, զուսպ պահի քեզ մի քիչ:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Տրիբուն (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, բայց հավատացյալները հիմնավորված ու խելացի, առանց ծաղրի որևէ նշույլի խոսքն էլ չեն ընդունում չէ՞:
> Քանի՞ հավատացյալ գիտես, որ աթեիստի հետ խաղաղ զրույցից հետո, երբ վերջինս առանց կարմրատակած գոռգռալու, հանգիստ իր գիտականն ա առաջ տարել, հանկարծ հասկացել ա, որ իզուր էր ցայժմ հավատում, չկա հավատալու բան:
> Չի կարա չէ՞ տենց բան լինի, որտև անկախ նրանից թե ինչ տոնով ա ասվում, աթեիստը հավատացյալին փորձում ա ապացուցի, որ նրա հավատքը դատարկ ա: Ոչ ոք չի կարա դա հանդուրժի լսել, Շին ջան: Որ ինքն իր հավատը հավայի ծախսում ա գոյություն չունեցող բանի վրա: Դա կենսակերպ ա, աշխարհայացք ա: Ոչ ոք դրանից չի հրաժարվում: Համենայն դեպս ոչ՝ առանց որևէ խիստ էական, ցնցումային պատճառի կյանքում:
> Ես էս գրածովս ծաղրը չեմ արդարացնում, թեև ինքս էլ հաճախ չեմ դիմանում ու ինձ թույլ եմ տալիս կրոնի հանդեպ ծաղրական արտահայտություններ:
> 
> Ու մենք գալիս ենք նրան, որ էս կարգի խոսակցություններն ընդհանրապես, ըստ էության, անիմաստ են:
> Իզուր  տեղը  լավ մարդիկ վիրավորվում են:
> Ուղղակի երևի չենք կարող էս մասին չխոսել: Աշխարհի պես հին, ծեծված, բայց մեկ ա, դեռ ակտուալ թեմա ա:


Գալ, ամեն ինչը ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց եթե աթեիստը մի քիչ ավելի շատ իմացողն ա, ավելի խելացին, ավելի հասկացողը, ավելի ճիշտը, իր պահվածքն էլ պետք ա համապատասխանաբար մի քիչ ավելին լինի՝ դրական առումով, չէ՞: Ու հանկարծ տեսնում ենք, որ չէ, էդպես չի. աթեիստները իրանց էնպես չեն պահում, որ ուզենաս դու էլ լինես տենց: Կյանքում շատ բան ա լինում, ես հիմնականում խոսում եմ կոնկրետ էս միջավայրի մասին: Ես չեմ տեսել, որ աթեիստը հանգիստ իր զրույցը տանի, ես տեսնում եմ, որ աթեիստը ծաղրում ա, բացահայտ ղժժում ա, իրան գերագնահատում ա միջավայրից էն դեպքում, որ իրականում ինքը ոչնչով ավելի լավը չի: Ու ես տեսնում եմ, որ հավատացյալներն ի վերջո, անկախ իրանց պահվածքից, լռեցված են, չկան, ո՞ւր են:

Կոնկրետ դու էս աշխարհը էնքան նուրբ, էնքան լայն ու մանրակրկիտ ես զգում, որ որևէ գիտականություն սահմանափակ ա քո զգալու չափը սահմանելու համար, ու էդպես զգալը ավելի մոտ ա կրոնին, քան գիտությանը. ես պնդում եմ: Կյանքում էդպես արտահայտված աթեիստներ չկան իմ շրջապատում, ես ծնվել, մեծացել եմ կրոնի հանդեպ անտարբեր դիրքորոշում ունեցող միջացայրում, ոնց որ երևի մեծ մասս սովետական միությունում, բայց ակումբում տեսնում եմ, որ երբ հարցը հասնում ա հենց կրոնի և աթեիզմի ննարկմանը, աթեիստները իրենց բնավորության լավագույն կողմերը չի որ էդ թեմաներում ցույց են տալիս: Խոսքս կոնկրետ միայն ու միայն էդ թեմաների քննարկման ժամանակ ստացածս տպավորության մասին ա, նույն մարդիկ այլ թեմաներում հրաշալի մարդիկ կարող են լինել ու են:

----------

Monk (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Գալաթեա (05.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ամեն ինչը ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց եթե աթեիստը մի քիչ ավելի շատ իմացողն ա, ավելի խելացին, ավելի հասկացողը, ավելի ճիշտը, իր պահվածքն էլ պետք ա համապատասխանաբար մի քիչ ավելին լինի՝ դրական առումով, չէ՞: Ու հանկարծ տեսնում ենք, որ չէ, էդպես չի. աթեիստները իրանց էնպես չեն պահում, որ ուզենաս դու էլ լինես տենց: Կյանքում շատ բան ա լինում, ես հիմնականում խոսում եմ կոնկրետ էս միջավայրի մասին: Ես չեմ տեսել, որ աթեիստը հանգիստ իր զրույցը տանի, ես տեսնում եմ, որ աթեիստը ծաղրում ա, բացահայտ ղժժում ա, իրան գերագնահատում ա միջավայրից էն դեպքում, որ իրականում ինքը ոչնչով ավելի լավը չի: Ու ես տեսնում եմ, որ հավատացյալներն ի վերջո, անկախ իրանց պահվածքից, լռեցված են, չկան, ո՞ւր են:
> 
> Կոնկրետ դու էս աշխարհը էնքան նուրբ, էնքան լայն ու մանրակրկիտ ես զգում, որ որևէ գիտականություն սահմանափակ ա քո զգալու չափը սահմանելու համար, ու էդպես զգալը ավելի մոտ ա կրոնին, քան գիտությանը. ես պնդում եմ: Կյանքում էդպես արտահայտված աթեիստներ չկան իմ շրջապատում, ես ծնվել, մեծացել եմ կրոնի հանդեպ անտարբեր դիրքորոշում ունեցող միջացայրում, ոնց որ երևի մեծ մասս սովետական միությունում, *բայց ակումբում տեսնում եմ, որ երբ հարցը հասնում ա հենց կրոնի և աթեիզմի ննարկմանը, աթեիստները իրենց բնավորության լավագույն կողմերը չի որ էդ թեմաներում ցույց են տալիս: Խոսքս կոնկրետ միայն ու միայն էդ թեմաների քննարկման ժամանակ ստացածս տպավորության մասին ա, նույն մարդիկ այլ թեմաներում հրաշալի մարդիկ կարող են լինել ու են:*


Հետաքրքիր բան ես ասում գիտե՞ս, Շին...
Ուզում եմ մտածեմ էս ուղղությամբ: 
Կգրեմ հետո էլի:




> Կոնկրետ դու էս աշխարհը էնքան նուրբ, էնքան լայն ու մանրակրկիտ ես զգում, որ որևէ գիտականություն սահմանափակ ա քո զգալու չափը սահմանելու համար, ու էդպես զգալը ավելի մոտ ա կրոնին, քան գիտությանը. ես պնդում եմ:


Իսկ սրա մասին առանձին կխոսենք  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013), Շինարար (06.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Մեֆ, լավ էլի  Կարո՞ղ ա Հիտլերը նենց թույն հավատացյալ էր:


Չնայած տվյալ թեմայի ու քո գրառման հիմնական իմաստը սա չի, բայց պարզապես ուզում եմ նշել, որ այո՛, Հիտլերը եղել է հավատացյալ։ Մինիմում աջակցել է եկեղեցուն։

----------

boooooooom (06.11.2013), Mephistopheles (06.11.2013), Skeptic (06.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իրականում *եկեղեցին էդ մարդկանց օգտագործում ա* «աղանդների դեմ պայքարում»: Հոգեկան հիվանդը սպանում ա հորն ու մորը, ասում են` Եհովայի վկա էր, դրա համար սպանեց: Ոչ, ինքը Եհովայի վկա էր, որովհետև հոգեկան հիվանդ էր: Ու հորն ու մորը սպանեց, որովհետև հոգեկան հիվանդ էր: Դե ՀԱԵ-ում էլ լիքը հոգեկան հիվանդներ կլինեն, չեմ բացառում: Բայց ՀԱԵ-ն էդքան գիտելիք չունի, որ հավատքն ու կրոնական զառանցանքն իրարից տարբերի:


դու հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզմում ինձնից… էն որ ոստիկանությունը անգործության ա մատնված ու չի փակում ՀԱԵ-ն որ տեսնի թե էդ ինչ ա կատարվում էդտեղ քո աչքին չի երևում ու աթեիստի բանավեճն ու ծաղրական վերաբերմունքը վիրավորում ա կրոնականնեմրի նուրբ հոգի՞ն… 

դե տեսնում ե՞ս որ պրոբլեմը կրոնի մեջ ա ոչ թե աթեիստների մեջ… 

միգուցե հոգեբույժներն ու ոստիկանությու՞նը պտի զբաղվի դրանով… իմ ծիծաղն ու ծաղրը էդքան վատ ա՞… 

դու փաստորեն ինձ ասում ես կրոննականներին մի ծաղրի, իտրանք հոգեկան հիվանդ են…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չնայած տվյալ թեմայի ու քո գրառման հիմնական իմաստը սա չի, բայց պարզապես ուզում եմ նշել, որ այո՛, Հիտլերը եղել է հավատացյալ։ Մինիմում աջակցել է եկեղեցուն։


եկեղեցին էլ հիտլերին… Ռացինգերն էլ (Հոռոմի պապը, հրաժարյալ) դրանցից մեկն ա եղել… 

…ու հիտլերն ու Ստալինը դա աթեիզմի անունից չեն արել… Աթեիզմը չի եղել դրա պատճառը…

----------

Skeptic (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, երբ դու մարդու հետ նստում ու հիմնավորումներով ես խոսում, փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ինքը եթե նույնիսկ չի ընդունում, գնում ա գոնե մի քիչ ավելի շատ ինֆո ստանալու կամ սուսուփուս քաշվում ա մի կողմ: Այ հենց ծաղրի արդյունքում ա սկսում հետդ կռիվ անել: Ինձ մի համոզի էլի, որ ծաղրը լավ ա... Ծաղրը ոչ քեզ ա օգնում, ոչ էդ մարդուն:


Բյուր, քանի՞ դեպք գիտես որ մարդն ուզենա ինֆո ստանա ու իրան ծաղրած լինեն… քանի՞ մարդ գիտես որ փաստն ընդունում ա՝ գիտական ու իրան ծաղրում են… արի էդտեղից սկսենք… 

ու ասեմ… Աթեիստի ու կրոնականի միջև երբեք… երբեք… երբեք երբեք բանավեճ չի կարող լինել… էն կողմը որ փաստը, տրամաբանությունն ու գիտությունը չի ընդունում նա ոչ մի բան ժխտել չի կարող, ասել ա թե բանավեճ չկա… եթե չկա բանավեճ ծաղրը առկա ա…

----------


## Chuk

> Բյուր, քանի՞ դեպք գիտես որ մարդն ուզենա ինֆո ստանա ու իրան ծաղրած լինեն… քանի՞ մարդ գիտես որ փաստն ընդունում ա՝ գիտական ու իրան ծաղրում են… արի էդտեղից սկսենք… 
> 
> ու ասեմ… Աթեիստի ու կրոնականի միջև երբեք… երբեք… երբեք երբեք բանավեճ չի կարող լինել… էն կողմը որ փաստը, տրամաբանությունն ու գիտությունը չի ընդունում նա ոչ մի բան ժխտել չի կարող, ասել ա թե բանավեճ չկա… եթե չկա բանավեճ ծաղրը առկա ա…


Ուրեմն քո էս բաժնում ներկայությունը ինչի՞ համար ա: Ծաղրելու՞: Հարցն առաջանում ա, որովհետև դու ի սկզբանե սահմանում ես, որ էստեղ քննարկելու բան չունես:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Շինարար (06.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

Ես ականանետի հրամանատար եմ, ու էջի վերևի ձախ անկյունում տեղադրված սխալ պատկերված թնդանոթի նկարը վիրավորում ա իմ հրետանավորային զգացմունքները:  :Goblin: 



Ժող, բայց լուրջ, եկեք սահմանենք թե "կրոնական զգացմունքը", թե "ծաղրելը": Կրկնվեմ, ինքնախայտառակվում են էն աթեիստները, ովքեր քննարկումների ընթացքում կամ, ավելի վատ, սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, հավատացյալների դոգմաներին պիտակներ (անկապ, հիմար, դեբիլ և այլն) են կպցնում, առաջնորդվում են ինտերնետային միջավայրում տարածված "աթեիստները թեիստներից ավելի խելոք են ու կարդացած" ընդհանուր կարծրատիպը իրենց օրինակով մասնավորեցնելով սեփական գերանցության մեջ խորին համոզմամբ: Իրանցից շատերը, իմ կարծիքով, խիստ հավատացյալ ընտանիքներում մեծացած նորաթուխ աթեիստներն են, ովքեր աշխարհայացքը փոխել են, բայց աշխարհընկալման մեխանիզմները (մասնավորապես' էվանգելիզմը) դեռ նույնն են մնացել:

Իսկ կրոնի էդ բացառիկ անձեռնմխելիությունն անտրամաբանական ա: Եթե, օրինակ, մահամերձ հավատացյալին աթեիստն ասի, թե հանդերձյալ աշխարհ չկա, ու ինքը իրա ամբողջ կյանքը սխալ ապրելով ա վատնել, տվյալ աթեիստի պահվածքը արդարացիորեն նվազագույնը որպես բ.տ.-ություն կգնահատվի, բայց եթե հավատացյալը մահամերձ աթեիստին էշի համառությամբ, բայց պուշիստի ադուվանչիկ դեմքով զզվացնի "ընդունիր Հիսուսին որպես փրկիչ, քանի դեռ ուշ չի, թե չէ հետո շատ կփոշմանես" տիպի բարբաջանքներով, էդ նորմալ ա համարվում: Օղորմածիկի ասած' f*ck that:  :Pardon:

----------

Jarre (06.11.2013), VisTolog (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013), Տրիբուն (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուրեմն քո էս բաժնում ներկայությունը ինչի՞ համար ա: Ծաղրելու՞: Հարցն առաջանում ա, որովհետև դու ի սկզբանե սահմանում ես, որ էստեղ քննարկելու բան չունես:


Չուկ, բայց էդ բաժնում էնպիսի կարկառուն ծաղրողներ ունենք, որ Մեֆը նույնիսկ ստվերում ա մնում: Պիտի ասեմ, որ ինքը էդքան չի ծաղրում, ինչքան ջատագովում ա ծաղրելը:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ դու չես պատկերացնում, թե որքան հաճախ ես դու խուսափում ակնհայտ փաստերն ընդունելուց: Բայց քեզ ոչ մեկն առանձնապես ոտատակ չի տվել դրա համար: Դու հիմա ծաղրում ես մեկին, որը *կուրորեն հավատում ա Աստծուն*, ու իրան անվանում ես տգետ, քանի որ, ասենք, կոսմոգոնիայի պարզագույն սահմանումներից խաբար չի: Բա որ իմանաս, թե որքան հաճախ ես դու կարծիք հայտնում երևույթների ու պրոցեսների մասին, որոնցից 10.000 կիլոմտեր ֆիզիկապես հեռու ես ու ըստ էության ոչ մի առնչություն չունես: Ու դու անում ես հաստատակամ, հարյուր տոկոսով վստահ քո ճշմարտացիության մեջ, առանց բեկանման հնարավորության: Քո կույր հավատն ավելի վտանգավոր ա, քան մի քանի հավատացյալների հաավայի տասովկեքը: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հիրավի, հարուստ լեզու ա հայերենը: «Հավայի»  բառը թուրքերեն ա, նշանակում ա օդ, դատարկ, փուչ: «Տասովկեն» ռուսերեն ա, նշանակում ա խառնել, խառնշտկել երևի: Բայց «Հավայի տասովկա» բառակապակցությունը զուտ հայերեն ա


Տրիբուն ջան, դու ակնարկում ես քաղաքականությունը, բայց դա լրիվ ուրիշ ոլորտ ա որն ունի իր ուրույն տրամաբանությոնն ու ճշմարտությունը, բարոյականությամբ հանդերձ… դու չես կարող դա կիրառել էս դեպքում… էտի մենք քննարկում ենք քաղաքական բաժնում, ես քեզ ընդեղ կասեմ… 

ես 10 000 կմ հեռում եմ, բայց 2 մետր հեռու եղած մարդիկ էլ կան որ իմ պես են մտածում ու գործում էլ են, հիմա ինչ, ի՞նչ ես ուզմում դրանով ասես, որ 100000 կմ հեռավորությունից քո պես կամ մեկ ուրիշի պես պտի մտածե՞ն… գիտե՞ս ինչ եմ նկատել, երբ որ արգումենտները պրծնում են իմ բնակության վայրը գալիս ա առաջին պլան ու դառնում ա քննարկման նյութ… բայց ես հո չե՞մ նեղվում… մբա իմ զգացմունքների մասին չեք մտածու՞մ… 

Տրիբուն ջան, ես երբեք մարդկանց չիմանալու համար չեմ ծաղրել… ես ծաղրել եմ ակնհայտը չուզենալ տեսնելու դեպքում… երբ որ մարդը գլուխը տնգած փաստին ասում ա չկա տենց բան, ես պտի ծաղրեմ, ծիծաղս չեմ կարա պահեմ… երբ որ մարդուն հարցնում ես ադամը պորտ ուներ թե չէ ու ինքը սկսում ա գիտական հիմնավորում տալ դրան, ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, չխնդա՞մ… 

հիշի ում վրա եմ ղժժացել… հովարս, Նետ ու ընդեղ էլի մի քանի մարդ… իրանց անմարդկային կողմնորոշման ու գրառումների համար… չի՞ չէ որ… 

ու դուք իմ գրառումներն ամբողջությամբ չեք կարդում

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Skeptic (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե Մեֆ ջան ամեն ինչ էնքան հարաբերական ա: Մարդը ունի համոզմունքներ՝ արմատացած: Հիմա նայի, արի հակառակը նայենք, իմ տեսանկյունից, ես ինչ-որ բան ասի, դու ինձ հետ համաձայն չես: Իմ ասածը չես ընդունում: Ես ինձ թույլ տա՞մ, ենթադրել, որ դու չգիտես ու չես ուզում իմանա՞լ: Չէ, չէ՞: Դու ուղղակի պնդում ես քո տեսակետը, բա եղբայր ջան, *հավատացյալն էլ իր տեսակետն ունի*: *Ու ակումբում ես չեմ զգացել, որ հավատացյալները ինչ-որ ակնառու անթույլատրելի ձևով իրենցը պնդեն, ախր թույլարտելի էլ չեն պնդում, լուռ են:*


Շին գիտե՞ս ինչ, եթե մենք խոսում ենք կարծիքների մասին ապա ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց աթեիստ/կրոնական բանավեճը կարծիքի մասին չի… դա տրամաբանություն/փաստ/գիտության ու զուտ մերկապարանոց հավատքի միջև ա… քո ասած պրինցիպը չի աշխատում… չի կարա աշխատի, որովհետև եթե աթեիստը փաստ ա ներկացնում ու տրամաբանություն ա ցոիյց տալիս, կրոնականը կարա դա ժխտի միայն փաստի ու տրամաբանության միջոցով, իսկ դրանք կրոնում անընդունելի են… 

տենց չի՞… 

Շին ստեղ մարդիկ կային որ աթեիզմը անբարոյականության հետ էին նույնացնում, նայի էվոլյուցիայի բաժինը… ագրեսիվություն կտեսնես…





> Նորից եմ ասում, եթե ուզում ես ասածդ համոզիչ լինի, պետք ա կարողանաս ճիշտ կերպով մատուցել: Եթե համոզելու, մարդկանց ավելի լավը դարձնելու, մարդկանց աչքերը բացելու, կրթելու նպատակ չունի այն ողջ աթեիստական քարոզարշավը, որին երբեմն-երբեմն ականատես ենք լինում ակումբում, ուրեմն էդ դեպքում դա արդեն էլ ոչ մի արդարացում չունի: Որովհետև եթե ունեցած գիտելիքով կիսվելը նպատակ չունի շրջապատը, միջավայրը ավելի լավը դարձնել, այլ ուղղակի ինքնահիացման, ինքնազմայլման, զվարճանքի համար է արվում, կներես, նույնիսկ չեմ ուզում բնորոշել էդ երևույթը:


Շին, աթեիզմը կա որտև գոյություն ունի կրոն… դու շատ լավ գիտես որ հարվածի տակ են ընկնում միայն նրանք ովքեր "մարտնչում" են…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն քո էս բաժնում ներկայությունը* ինչի՞ համար ա*: Ծաղրելու՞: Հարցն առաջանում ա, որովհետև դու ի սկզբանե սահմանում ես, որ էստեղ քննարկելու բան չունես:


տենց հարց չի առաջանում, որտև ստեղ բանավճը աթեիստների ու կրոնականների միջև չի, այլ ակումբցիների որոնց, ես կասեի մեծ մասը, կրոնական չի էն իմաստով որ ծաղրի ենթարկվի, մեծ ամսը նույնիսկ աթեիստ ա… 

եթե չգիտես, հուշեմ, քննարկումը գնում ա կրոնականին ծաղրելու մասին… 

Չուկ կարդա, էլի… պարզ չեմ գրու՞մ…

----------


## Chuk

> տենց հարց չի առաջանում, որտև ստեղ բանավճը աթեիստների ու կրոնականների միջև չի, այլ ակումբցիների որոնց, ես կասեի մեծ մասը, կրոնական չի էն իմաստով որ ծաղրի ենթարկվի, մեծ ամսը նույնիսկ աթեիստ ա… 
> 
> եթե չգիտես, հուշեմ, քննարկումը գնում ա կրոնականին ծաղրելու մասին… 
> 
> Չուկ կարդա, էլի… պարզ չեմ գրու՞մ…


Մեֆ ջան, շատ պարզ գրել ես: Կապ չունի ու՞մ հետ ես «քննարկում», եթե կանխատրամադրվածությունդ էն ա, որ կրոնի օգտին փաստարկ չի լինելու, ուրեմն դու ստեղ ես ոչ քննարկման համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, շատ պարզ գրել ես: Կապ չունի ու՞մ հետ ես «քննարկում», եթե *կանխատրամադրվածությունդ* էն ա, որ կրոնի օգտին փաստարկ չի լինելու, ուրեմն դու ստեղ ես ոչ քննարկման համար:


կանխատրամադրվածություն չկա Չուկ ջան, կրոնը փաստը չի ընդունում, իրանք են ասում… կրոնական փաստարկ եթե լինի՝ կհամոզվեմ, բաց դա արդեն կրոն չի լինի… այո ես ստեղ եմ քննարկելու համար ծաղրը տեղին ա թե չէ… թեման էս չի՞…

----------


## Chuk

> կանխատրամադրվածություն չկա Չուկ ջան, կրոնը փաստը չի ընդունում, իրանք են ասում… կրոնական փաստարկ եթե լինի՝ կհամոզվեմ, բաց դա արդեն կրոն չի լինի… այո ես ստեղ եմ քննարկելու համար ծաղրը տեղին ա թե չէ… թեման էս չի՞…


Թեման էս ա, ես քո ներկայության շարժառիթն էի հարցնում ոչ թե թեմայում, այլ բաժնում, հաշվի առնելով տեսակետդ, որ բանավեճ չի կարող լինել:

Ես վստահ եմ, որ հավատացյալի ու աթեիստի մեջ բանավեճ հնարավոր ա: Քո ասած դեպքը կիրառելի ա սակավ թվով մարդկանց վրա, որոնք ֆանատիկ են: Իսկ սովորական հավատացյալը, ով հավատում է, ունի զգացմունքներ և այլն, ներկայիս դարում նաև կրթված է լինում հաճախ ու շատ ավելի բաց քննարկումների, բանավեճի համար, կան տարիներ առաջ:

----------

Jarre (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին գիտե՞ս ինչ, եթե մենք խոսում ենք կարծիքների մասին ապա ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց աթեիստ/կրոնական բանավեճը կարծիքի մասին չի… դա տրամաբանություն/փաստ/գիտության ու զուտ մերկապարանոց հավատքի միջև ա… քո ասած պրինցիպը չի աշխատում… չի կարա աշխատի, որովհետև եթե աթեիստը փաստ ա ներկացնում ու տրամաբանություն ա ցոիյց տալիս, կրոնականը կարա դա ժխտի միայն փաստի ու տրամաբանության միջոցով, իսկ դրանք կրոնում անընդունելի են…


Մեֆ, ախր դու ամեն ինչ միայն քո տեսակետից ես նայում, էս քո գրածն էլ դրա հաստատումն ա, ինքդ քեզնից չես փորձում մի փոքր վերացարկվել, քեզ դնել դիմացինի տեղը ու փորձել էդ նույն հարցին ինքը ոնց կնայի: Հավատացյալը էդպես չի մտածում չէ՞ որ իր տեսակետը մերկապարանոց ա... 

Լավ, սաղ մի կողմ, տենց հստակ միանշանակ չափորոշիչներով առաջնորդվելը մարդկային հարաբերություններում, իրերի ընկալման առումով, էս աշխարհը ընկալելու ու էս աշխարհի հետ հաղորդակցվելու առումով հետաքրքի՞ր ա :Jpit: 

Գրառմանդ մյուս մասի հետ կապված՝ քո ասած մարդիկ ո՞ւր են էլ չկան, բայց լիքը աթեիստներ դուրս չեն մնում, գիտե՞ս խի: Որովհետև իրանց վատ պահող հավատացյալներին մյուս հավատացյլաները չեն ոգևորում, խրախուսում էն դեպքերում, երբ հավատացյալի պահվածքը իրանց կարծիքով անթույալտրելիա, բայց աթեիտներով ջան ասում, ջան լսում եք, ձեզ համար ամեն ինչն էլ թույլատրելի ա: Բայց ձեր մեջ էլ ոչ բոլորն են մտքի ու գաղափարի ու գիտելիքի շտեմարաններ: Հենց էս թեմայում գրառումներ կան, որ քննարկումը տանում են պրիմիտիվիզմի, բայց հավատացյալները ուղղակի շրջանցում են, եթե էստեղ կան, դուք էլ լայքում անցնում եք առաջ, թե՝ ձեր ցավը տանեմ, էդ տեմպերով (երևի էլի):

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Monk (06.11.2013), Արէա (06.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր, լիքը դալբավեբ էլ ռոք համերգի ժամանակ ա ընկնում տրանսի մեջ ու հետո դուրս գալիս, ու սկսում ա վառել թափել: Լիքը մարդ էլ ֆիզիկայի օրենքները օգտագործում ա, որ ատոմային ռումբ ստեղծի, քիմիան օգտագործում ա, որ մարդկանց թունավորի, գրականությանն օգտագործում ա, որ ֆաշիզմ պրոպագանդի, ու սենց բաներ: 
> 
> Հիմա, ուզենք թե չուզենք, կրոն ասածդ հասկացությունն էլ են մարդիկ ստեղծել: Ու ոնց որ մարդու ստեղծած մնացած բաները, ինքը իրա մեջ լիքը բացասական բաներ ունի: Բայց մի հատ խորացի ու տես, թե ինչ խելոք մարդիկ են կրոնը ստեղծել ու դալբիտ արել մարդկանց գլուխների մեջ, որ մինչև հիմա աշխարհի բնակչության բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը հավատացյալ ա:



Տրիբուն ջան, որ սկսեմ ռոքի մասին վատ բաներ ասել, քանի՞ հոգի կվիրավորվի։
Ես էմ, շատ վատ վերաբերմունք ունեմ ֆիզիկայի հանդեպ, զզվում եմ էդ չմո առարկայից, գրքի մեջ էլ հիմար ու անհասկանալի օրինակներ են բերում։ Քանի՞ ֆիզիկ վիրավորվեց։

Տարբերությունը երևա՞ց։

Եթե նպատակդ վիրավորվելն ա, հա էլ կարելի ա պատճառ գտնել։ Նույնիսկ եթե դեմինդ անեկդոտ ա պատմում։ Հա էդ եմ բացատրում, որ չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, ուզում եմ ցույց տամ սխալները, որ օրինակ Վահե-91-ի պես մարդիկ, որ աստվածաշնչի մասին մենակ պուպուշ բաներ են լսել, մնացածն էլ իմանան։
Ես երկու հոգու բացատրել եմ, որ իրանք քրիստոնյա չեն, իրանք վերացական հավատացյալ են, ու հիմա եթե տերտերը (Եհովայի վկան, Հայաստան տատիկը) գրքից մեջբերումներ անի ու ստիպի միզած պատը համբուրել, ինքը դրանք լուրջ չի ընդունի, այլ ինքնուրույն կմտածի։ Սա իմ նպատակն ա։

----------


## Jarre

Կարդալով բոլոր գրառումները կարծում եմ, որ գրառումների 98%-ին կարող եմ հանգիստ շնորհակալություն տալ, որովհետև մտքերը համարում եմ արժեքավոր, օգտակար ու պրակտիկ։
Էտ գրառումները կարծես թե իրար հակառակ են, բայց իրականում դրանք լրացնում են իրար։ 

Կա երկու արժեհամակարգ՝ երկու աշխարհ՝ հավատացյալ մարդու Աստծու, սիրո, երազանքների աշխարհը ու աթեիստների՝ գիտության, ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպի, փորձերի և հայտնագործությունների աշխարհը։

Գրառումներ կատարողների մի մասը այս հարցը քննարկելիս թեմային նայում է հավատացյալի արժեհամակարգի աչքերով։
Իսկ մյուս մասն էլ աթեիսի։

Այդ պատճառով էլ գրառումները իրար լրացնում են։ 

Որովհետև անգամ եթե այդ աշխարհները գոյություն չունեն, դրանք մինիմում գոյություն ունեն մարդկանց սրտերում ու մտքերում, որոնց հետ մենք խոսում ենք։

*ԱԹԵԻՍՏ։* պետք է խոսել նրբանկատորեն՝ հարգելով ԱՆՀԱՏԻՆ, ոչ թե իր հավատալիքները։ Ես միշտ աշխատում եմ տենց անեմ։ Մարդուն անջատում եմ իր գաղափարից։
*ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑՅԱԼ։* պետք է հասկանա, որ կրիտիկան դա իր անձի դեմ չի, այլ իր գաղափարի դեմ է։ Ու թող դա ընդունի, որպես հիմք իր հավատն ավելի ամրացնելու։ Կա հարց, ուրեմն պետք է գտնել պատասխանը, կամ էլ գոնե նախապայմաններ պատասխանը վաղ թե ուշ գտնելու համար։

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013), Ուլուանա (06.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ժառ, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարցումը փոխել ա պետք կամ էլ հանել  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես երկու հոգու բացատրել եմ, որ իրանք քրիստոնյա չեն, իրանք վերացական հավատացյալ են, ու հիմա եթե տերտերը (Եհովայի վկան, Հայաստան տատիկը) գրքից մեջբերումներ անի ու ստիպի միզած պատը համբուրել, ինքը դրանք լուրջ չի ընդունի, այլ ինքնուրույն կմտածի։ Սա իմ նպատակն ա։


Ախր նենց բաներ եք ասում, մեկ-մեկ ինձ թվում ա՝ գավառում ապրողը ես չեմ: Ինչ-որ բացառությունների մասին եք խոսում, ովքեր ակումբ երբևէ չեն մտնում, դժվար էլ թե մտնեն, մտնեն էլ, ձեր գրածները կարդալուց հետո էլ երկրորդ անգամ չեն մտնի: Էնպես որ անիմաստությամբ եք զբաղված: Հայաստանում, պնդում եմ, չկա որևէ տենց նվիրական մոլեռանդ հավատցյալություն: Մարդիկ ուղղակի եկեղեցու հետ կապ ունեն ավանդույթի ուժով, ամենքը կրոնի մասին ունի իր սեփական ընկալումը, իր հնարած կրոնը ինքն իր մեջ, համարյա ոչ մեկս Աստվածաշունչը չենք կարդացել մինչև վերջ, չենք էլ պատրաստվում, իսկ կրոնը, իրանք իրանց համար հնարած, մարդկանց օգնում ա ընդամենը ավելի հեշտ ապրել: Ու էդ ձեր ասածները ընդամենը արդարացումն են՝ սեփական զվարճանքի, ու լավ էլ գիտեք, որ տենց ա: 21-րդ դարում լուսավորություն եք տարածում, մարդկանց խավարից հանում եք, լավ էլի, Աթեիստ ջան:

Նույնիսկ էն մարդիկ, ովքեր անդամակցում են տարբեր աղանդավորական կառույցների, համոզված եմ դեպքերի մեծ մասամբ էս կամ էն շահադիտական նպատակն են հետապնդում, որի համար ես իրանց բնավ չեմ մեղադրում՝ հաշվի առնելով էսօրվա սոցիալական պայմանները: Աշխարհը չփլվեց, որ մարդիկ ինչ-որ աղանդ օգտագործեցին ինչ-որ շահի համար: Բնական ա, ոչ ոք չի բարձրաձայնի դա: Էնպես որ էդ խավարում թաղված կրոնամոլությունը Հայաստանի մասին չի, հաստատ:

----------


## Jarre

Շինարար ջան, իսկ դու փորձել ե՞ս վիրավորվելու մեջ տեսնել նաև հավատացյալի պատասխանատվությունը։

Կրկնում եմ, կոնկրետ ու կոպիտ վիրավորանքները անմիջապես ջնջվում են թեմայից։ Բայց էլի հավատացյալ մարդը կարծում է, որ իր զգացմունքներն վիրավորված են։ Դու չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ ստեղ խնդիրը միակողմանի չի, ու որ հավատք ունեցող մարդն էլ պիտի իրա դերը հասկանա վիրավորվել-չվիրավորելու հարցում։

Ես վստահ եմ, որ շատ հավատացյալներ վիրավորվում են զուտ էն պատճառով, որ բերում ես փաստեր ու հետո հարցնում, թե էտ փաստերից հետո ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հավատալ։ Ես որ երբեմն վիրավորվել եմ հենց էտ պատճառով։ Բայց գիտակցել եմ, որ ես վիրավորվում եմ ինձանից, ոչ թե փաստը աչքս կոխողից։ Ես վիրավորվում եմ, որովհետև ամաչում եմ, որ չունեմ փաստ, բայց նաև սիրում եմ իմ Աստծուն, իմ հավատը, իմ կառուցած ապագան՝ առանց հիմքի, առանց փաստի։ Ու ահավոր ա իմ համար գիտակցել, որ փաստ չունեմ։ Ու ես վիրավորվում եմ, որովհետև իմ հոգում կրակ ա վառվում, իմ աշխարհը կարծես թե կործանում ա ինչ որ մեկը։ Ու ես էտ ընկճված վիճակցից վեր եմ կենում ու հայտարարում, որ իմ զգացմունքները չեն հարգում.....

----------

Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, իսկ դու փորձել ե՞ս վիրավորվելու մեջ տեսնել նաև հավատացյալի սխալը։


Չէ, ես փորձել եմ ուղղակի երբևէ չվիրավորել:

----------

Jarre (06.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Չէ, ես փորձել եմ ուղղակի երբևէ չվիրավորել:


Ես դա ողջունում եմ, Շինարար ջան, ու եղել են դեպքեր, երբ նկատել եմ, որ դու իսկապես այդպես էլ վարվում ես։ Դա միայն ընդօրինակելու արժան քայլ է։

Ես ստեղ բանավիճելու համար չեմ, այլ թեման ավելի բացելու։ Խնդրում եմ, եթե քեզ դժվար չի, մեկ անգամ ևս կարդա էս հատվածը.




> Ես վստահ եմ, որ շատ հավատացյալներ վիրավորվում են զուտ էն պատճառով, որ բերում ես փաստեր ու հետո հարցնում, թե էտ փաստերից հետո ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հավատալ։ Ես որ երբեմն վիրավորվել եմ հենց էտ պատճառով։ Բայց գիտակցել եմ, որ ես վիրավորվում եմ ինձանից, ոչ թե փաստը աչքս կոխողից։ Ես վիրավորվում եմ, որովհետև ամաչում եմ, որ չունեմ փաստ, բայց նաև սիրում եմ իմ Աստծուն, իմ հավատը, իմ կառուցած ապագան՝ առանց հիմքի, առանց փաստի։ Ու ահավոր ա իմ համար գիտակցել, որ փաստ չունեմ։ Ու ես վիրավորվում եմ, որովհետև իմ հոգում կրակ ա վառվում, իմ աշխարհը կարծես թե կործանում ա ինչ որ մեկը։ Ու ես էտ ընկճված վիճակցից վեր եմ կենում ու հայտարարում, որ իմ զգացմունքները չեն հարգում.....


Հիմա, խնդրում եմ ասա, էս դեպքում ինձ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԵ՞Լ են, թե՞ ԵՍ ԵՄ վիրավորվել ՀԱՐՑԻՑ։
Ի՞նչ կարծիք դու ունես նման վիրավորանքների մասին։

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, բայց ամեն դեպքում հարցումը փոխել ա պետք կամ էլ հանել


Չուկ ջան, նորմալ տարբերակ չեմ կարողանում մտածել հարցման համար  :Sad: 
Երևի ավելի լավ է ջնջենք։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թեման էս ա, ես քո ներկայության շարժառիթն էի հարցնում ոչ թե թեմայում, այլ բաժնում, հաշվի առնելով տեսակետդ, որ բանավեճ չի կարող լինել:
> 
> Ես վստահ եմ, որ հավատացյալի ու աթեիստի մեջ բանավեճ հնարավոր ա: Քո ասած դեպքը կիրառելի ա սակավ թվով մարդկանց վրա, որոնք ֆանատիկ են: Իսկ սովորական հավատացյալը, ով հավատում է, ունի զգացմունքներ և այլն, ներկայիս դարում նաև կրթված է լինում հաճախ ու շատ ավելի բաց քննարկումների, բանավեճի համար, կան տարիներ առաջ:


Տարբեր առիթներով, երբեմն հետաքրքրությունից, երբեմն ներքաշվում եմ… հետաքրքրության համար… երբեմն էլ զվարճանալու… որի համար դուգանվում ու արգելափակվում եմ… 

Վստահ մի եմղի Չուկ ջան, որովհետև քո ասածը բանավեճը չի… բանավեճ կարա լինի երկու տրամաբանական ստրուկտուրաների միջև որոնք ունեն իրենց փաստարկներն ու հետևությունները ու հիմնականում նույն ոլորտից ու վերջում մեկն ու մեկը ճիշտ ա լինում կամ երկուսն էլ սխալ են լինում բայց դրանք հիմնավորվում են… կրոնը չի կարող իր հավատքը որպես արգումենտ ներկայացնել գիըտությանն ու տրամաբանությանը, սա հնարավոր բան չի, նույն էլ արվեստը չի կարող բանամվիճել գիտության հետ… դու նկակտի ունես բանակցել ազդեցության գոմտինեմրի շուրջ և գալ կոմպրոմիսի… սրանք տարբեր բաներ են… դու չես կարա հավատքը դնես փաստի կողքին ու կռվցնես… խի՞ ես զոռում… 

ինչ վերաբերվում ա քո ասած "իմ ասած դեպքին" եթե դու ուշադիր կարդում ես ինչ եմ գրում, Չուկ ջան, կտեսնես որ իմ ծաղրը հիմնականում մարտնչող տգիտության/կրոնավորի դեմ ա ու կտեսնես որ նույնիսկ անունններ եմ տվել ու եթե հետևել ես իմ բանավեճերին, հիմնականում դրանք եղել են այն հարցի շուրջ որ կրոնը չպարտադրվի, իսկ դա մեր համար խնդիր ա… ես անգամ Վազգեն Ա կաթողիկոմսին հերոս եմ համարում դրա մասին էլ գրել եմ… էստեղ կա խաղաղ գոյակցության ու ազդեցությունների սահման… էսքան բան…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, նորմալ տարբերակ չեմ կարողանում մտածել հարցման համար 
> Երևի ավելի լավ է ջնջենք։


Հա, կարծում եմ, որ էս թեմայում հարցում պետք չի: Համենայն դեպս կոնկրետ սա սպառիչ հարցում չի:
Չնայած իրականում ինձ հետաքրքրեց, որ հարցումը չանտեսած 4-ից երեքը քվեարկել են «Ծաղրում են» տարբերակի օգտին:

----------

Jarre (06.11.2013), Monk (06.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, կարծում եմ, որ էս թեմայում հարցում պետք չի: Համենայն դեպս կոնկրետ սա սպառիչ հարցում չի:
> Չնայած իրականում ինձ հետաքրքրեց, որ հարցումը չանտեսած 4-ից երեքը քվեարկել են «Ծաղրում են» տարբերակի օգտին:


Չնայած իրականում էդ երեքից երկուսի քվեարկությունը հետաքրքրեց: Երրորդը ֆլուդ ա:

----------

Jarre (06.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Ժող մի հարց տամ։ 

Սա վիրավորական ա՞ ձեր համար։




> հեքիաթ գունեղ երազներից


Իսկ սա՞.



> Ամեն անգամ, երբ Դիտարանի հասարակության անդամները խոսում են անթերի ու վստահելի թարգմանությունից, սա է մտքիս գալիս՝
> [COLOR=#222222][FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=2][SIZE=2]


Ուղղակի ինտերնետս շատ դանդաղ է, թե չէ մի քանի այլ գրառումներ էլ կդնեի, որ խնդիրը պրակտիկորեն պարզ լինի։ Կարծում եմ վիրավորական բան չեք տեսնում այստեղ։ Բայց ես էս գրառումները կարդալուց իմ ապրած վիրավորական զգացմունքները մինչև էսօր հիշում եմ  :Sad:  Բայց ինչի՞ վրա եմ նեղացել, վիրավորվել։ 

Իմ կրոնական զգացմունքները այ սենց են եղել։ Ու իմ կարծիքով ինչքան խորանում ես, էնքան ավելի զգայուն ես դառնում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեֆ, ախր դու ամեն ինչ միայն քո տեսակետից ես նայում,* էս քո գրածն էլ դրա հաստատումն ա, ինքդ քեզնից չես փորձում մի փոքր վերացարկվել, քեզ դնել դիմացինի տեղը ու փորձել էդ նույն հարցին ինքը ոնց կնայի: Հավատացյալը էդպես չի մտածում չէ՞ որ իր տեսակետը մերկապարանոց ա... 
> 
> Լավ, սաղ մի կողմ, տենց հստակ միանշանակ չափորոշիչներով առաջնորդվելը մարդկային հարաբերություններում, իրերի ընկալման առումով, էս աշխարհը ընկալելու ու էս աշխարհի հետ հաղորդակցվելու առումով *հետաքրքի՞ր ա*
> 
> Գրառմանդ մյուս մասի հետ կապված՝ քո ասած մարդիկ ո՞ւր են էլ չկան, բայց լիքը աթեիստներ դուրս չեն մնում, գիտե՞ս խի: Որովհետև իրանց վատ պահող հավատացյալներին մյուս հավատացյլաները չեն ոգևորում, խրախուսում էն դեպքերում, երբ հավատացյալի պահվածքը իրանց կարծիքով անթույալտրելիա, բայց աթեիտներով ջան ասում, ջան լսում եք, ձեզ համար ամեն ինչն էլ թույլատրելի ա: Բայց ձեր մեջ էլ ոչ բոլորն են մտքի ու գաղափարի ու գիտելիքի շտեմարաններ: Հենց էս թեմայում գրառումներ կան, որ քննարկումը տանում են պրիմիտիվիզմի, բայց հավատացյալները ուղղակի շրջանցում են, եթե էստեղ կան, դուք էլ լայքում անցնում եք առաջ, թե՝ ձեր ցավը տանեմ, էդ տեմպերով (երևի էլի):


Շին ջան, բայս ես ինչու՞ պտի հարցին նայեմ ուրիշի տեսանկյունից հատկապես կրոնավորի տեսանկյունից… ինչու՞ կրոնավորից չի պահանջվում հարցին նայել գիտական տեսանկյունից որը շատ ավելի խելքին մոտ ա, որովհետև բացատրվում ա… ինչի՞ նա պիտի փաստն ու բասատրությունը չընդունի ու իմ տեսանկյունից չնայի, բայց ես իր տառացիորեն մերկապարանոց հայտարարությունը պիտի փորձեմ հասկանալ էն դեպքում երբ նա պարտադրում ա դա… դպրոցներում և նույնիսկ կյանքում, փաստերը կան…  Շին ջան, մի բան պետք ա լավ հասկանաս որ եթե ես գիտական արգումեն ու փաստ եմ բերում դրանք կոմպրոմիսի՝ փոխզիջման նյութ չի կարող լինել… ես չեմ կարա էվոլյուցիան փոխզիջեմ ու իրա տեսանկյունից փորձեմ նայել հարցին… էտի ուզեմ էլ չի լինի, ղուրբանդ ըլնեմ… 

Շին ջան քանի որ ես գիտության կողմնակից եմ ու աթեիստ եմ իմ համար ամեն ինչ անընդհատ զարգացման ու փոփոխման մեջ ա… ցույց տուր փաստ և ես իմ կարծիքն ու մոտեցումը կփոխեմ… քո հարցը կրոնավորներին պիտի ուղղես, նրանք 2000 տարի ա նույն գրքով ու չափանիշներով են շարժվում, անգամ նույն արարողություններով ու աղոթքներով… իրանց հարցրու, հետաքրքիրա՞ թե չէ… 

մեկին Չուկն ա արգելափակել անօրենության ու ստելու համար՝ Նետին, մյուսն ինքը լքել ա ակումբը երբ որ ասվեց "անբարոյականություն ու ռասիզմ ա մարդուն ստորադասել իր մաշկի գույնի համար" մի մասն էլ չեկավ որովհետև երբ ասում էինք մարդը կենդանական ծագում ունի, ասում էր կապիկը դու ես… 

հա վատ աթեիստներ էլ կան որ մեր արգումենտները քաքմեջ են անում… ասել եմ, թաղեմ ես դրանց…

----------

erexa (06.11.2013), Jarre (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ինչ չմո աստվածներ են լիքը մարդկանց մոտ, որ մարդկանց վիրավորանքների դեմ ուրիշ մարդկանց պաշտպանության կարիքն ունեն:

----------

Վիշապ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ժող մի հարց տամ։ 
> 
> Սա վիրավորական ա՞ ձեր համար։
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ սա՞.
> 
> 
> ...


Ժառ, Ակումբում գրառումը հարամ/վիրավորական է, եթե վիրավորում է կամ մեծամասնություն կազմող խմբի, կամ օդմինության ԽԾԲի: Բայց թող լյուբիմչիկներից մեկը «գոմիգներին մորթելու» ու «աղանդավորների այլասերվածության» մասին բան գրի, տեսնենք, թեման կփակվի, թե ոչ:

Եթե մինչև հիմա դա չես նկատել, թույլ տուր կողքից հուշել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, կներեք, չեմ հասցնի սաղ կարդալ, բայց մի երկու գրառման ուզում եմ պատասխանել:



> Բյուր, եթե ես ասում եմ կոկաինը վնաս ա, դրանից բխում ա՞, որ հերոինն օգուտ ա։
> Եթե ասում եմ, էս պնդումդ յուղ ա,  էղավ աթեիզմի քարոզ ու փաթաթա՞ն։ Ես կոնկրետ բան եմ քննադատում։
> 
> Ռուսաստանում մարդիկ դիսկոտեկայի պատի վրայի մեզի հետքերի մեջ տեսել էին Հիսուսին, դեմը մոմ էին վառում ու պատը պաչում։ Որ վիդեոյի տակը գրեմ, որ էդ պատ պաչողը դալբավեբ ա, էղավ աթեիզմի քարո՞զ։
> Որ լճակում խեղդվող երեխու մերը չի թողնում երեխուն հանեն, «որտև Հիսուսն իրան կփրկի» (սրա վիդեոն կար), երեխեն մեռնում ա, էդ մորն ու իրա «գաղափարին» էլ բան չասե՞մ, որտև մեջը Հիսուս անունը կա։
> 
> Էլի պարզաբանեմ, ես կրոնի ու հավատքի դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց դե դրանց անվան տակ հազար ու մի բան կա, որ անունը կրոն ա, իսկ ինքը մենակ քննադատելու համար ա (մեկը հենց աստվածաշունչը)։


Արտ, բայց ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե էդ վիդեոյի տակ ոչ մի բան էլ չգրես: Թե՞ չես դիմանա, եթե չգրես: Մարդիկ մեզի հետք են պաշտում, թող պաշտեն: Քեզ խանգարու՞մ են:




> դու հիմա ի՞նչ ես ուզմում ինձնից… էն որ ոստիկանությունը անգործության ա մատնված ու չի փակում ՀԱԵ-ն որ տեսնի թե էդ ինչ ա կատարվում էդտեղ քո աչքին չի երևում ու աթեիստի բանավեճն ու ծաղրական վերաբերմունքը վիրավորում ա կրոնականնեմրի նուրբ հոգի՞ն… 
> 
> դե տեսնում ե՞ս որ պրոբլեմը կրոնի մեջ ա ոչ թե աթեիստների մեջ… 
> 
> միգուցե հոգեբույժներն ու ոստիկանությու՞նը պտի զբաղվի դրանով… իմ ծիծաղն ու ծաղրը էդքան վատ ա՞… 
> 
> դու փաստորեն ինձ ասում ես կրոննականներին մի ծաղրի, իտրանք հոգեկան հիվանդ են…


Գուցե ե՞ս էլ քեզ նույնն ասեմ: Ինչու՞ ՀԱԵ-ն թողած հարձակվում ես խեղճուկրակ հավատացյալների վրա:


Ժող, գիտե՞ք ձեր խնդիրը որտեղ ա: Ձեր խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ դուք գիտությունն ու հավատքն իրար հակադրում եք, մտածում եք, որ եթե մարդը մտածել գիտի, գիտությամբ ա զբաղվում, ուրեմն ուղղակի չի կարա հավատացյալ լինի, ձեզ ավելի խելացի եք համարում, ձեր պարտքն եք համարում էդ մարդկանց «ճիշտ ուղու վրա դնելը»: Բայց գիտե՞ք, որ ինձնից ու ձեզնից էլ խելոք մարդիկ կան, որ հավատացյալ են, որոնք ինձնից ու ձեզնից էլ լավ գիտեն Աստվածաշունչ էլ, գիտություն էլ, ամեն ինչ էլ: Ֆեյսբուքյան իմ ընկերներից մեկը շատ լավ ա ձևակերպել, թե ինչու չի կարելի գիտությունն ու հավատքը հակադրել (ինքը գիտնական ա ու կարծեմ աթեիստ ա, թեև վստահ չեմ): Ահա, նայեք: Մի քիչ կոնտեքստից դուրս ա, որովհետև քննարկման ժամանակ ա ասել.




> Մեղադրել մարդուն նրա համար, որ ինքը այդ հավատքի կարիքը ունի, նույնն է թե մեղադրել երեխային, որ ծնողի կարիք ունի: Դա առնվազն հիմարություն կլիներ: Բայց հավատը շատ անձնական բան է, ու ամեն մարդու մոտ մի ձև է դրսևորվում: Չի կարելի հավատի սեփական պատկերացումը անընդհատ թմբկահարել, որովհետև հավատը ինքնին իռացիոնալ է, ու ոչ մի վատ բան չկա նրա մեջ, որ մեկը հավատում է անհնարին, բայց երբ սկսում է դա բերել օբյեկտիվության դաշտ, պնդել, որ դա ճշմարտությունն է, որին պտի բոլորը հավատան, դա արդեն ագրեսիա է, ու իրավունք է տալիս դիմացինին ցուցադրելու այդ հավատի անհիմն լինելը: Եթե պտի հավատաս նրա համար, որ դա հնարավոր է ապացուցել, դա արդեն հավատ չէ: Որովհետև այն, ինչ հնարավոր է ապացուցել, գիտելիք է կոչվում: Իսկ հավատը այդ ոլորտից չէ, ավելին՝ իռացիոնալ է, ու գիտելիքի հետ նույն դաշտում դնելը դիլետանտություն է: Հավատի ու գիտության կապի կամ հակասության մասին խոսելը ամենամեծ սրիկայությունն է թե գիտության ու թե հավատի նկատմամբ, որովհետև ոչնչացնում է գիտությունը՝ այնտեղ իռացիոնալն ու սուբյեկտիվը մտցնելով, ու ոչնչացնում հավատը՝ ռացիոնալիզացիայի անհաջող փորձերով: Իսկ լինքերը, որ դրվում էին, կարելի է գոնե կարդալ, նայել, նոր շարունակել մեկնաբանել:
> Ես վախենում եմ պատկերացնել, թե ինչքան էներգիա ու ժամանակ է ծախսվում ծնողկոմիտեական տգիտություններ կարդալու ու նայելու վրա, երբ աշխարհում կան հրաշք գրքեր, որոնցից լիքը հրաշալի իմաստնություններ կարելի է սովորել, կան գիտական հաղորդումներ, որոնցից անհամար գիտելիքներ կարելի է քաղել: Ինքնակամ հիմարացումը ամենատարօրինակ երևույթն է, որ կատարվում է 21-րդ դարում:

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Տրիբուն (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես դա ողջունում եմ, Շինարար ջան, ու եղել են դեպքեր, երբ նկատել եմ, որ դու իսկապես այդպես էլ վարվում ես։ Դա միայն ընդօրինակելու արժան քայլ է։
> 
> Ես ստեղ բանավիճելու համար չեմ, այլ թեման ավելի բացելու։ Խնդրում եմ, եթե քեզ դժվար չի, մեկ անգամ ևս կարդա էս հատվածը.
> 
> 
> 
> Հիմա, խնդրում եմ ասա, էս դեպքում ինձ ՎԻՐԱՎՈՐԵ՞Լ են, թե՞ ԵՍ ԵՄ վիրավորվել ՀԱՐՑԻՑ։
> Ի՞նչ կարծիք դու ունես նման վիրավորանքների մասին։


Ժառ, ինձ թվում ա՝ ես պարզ եմ արտահայտել կոնկրետ իմ դիրքորոշումը տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ: Ամբողջ քննարկումը տարվում ա, ու կոնկրետ էս քո գրառումը դրա վառ վկայությունն ա՝ էն տեսակետից, թե մեկ ա, մենք ճիշտ ենք, իրանք սխալ, մենք գիտականորեն հիմնավորում ենք իրանց սխալ, անգրագետ, հիմնավորումներ չունենալը, իրանք բռնում, վիրավորվում են: Դրա, իմ կարծիքով, սխալ մոտեցում ա: Նախ, ձեր կողմից համառորեն էս թեմաները շոշափելը չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որովհետև ինքս, նորից կրկնեմ, նման աթեիստական լուսավորության անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ տեսնում: Երկրորդը, դա արվում ա, իմ կարծիքով, բավականին տգեղ տոնայնության մեջ: Օրինակներ չեմ հավաքագրել, բազմաթիվ անգամներ նման գրառումների դեմ բողոքարկել եմ, վերջին անգամ երբ ղեկավարությունը գտավ, որ ես եմ ինձ սխալ պահում, ես բնականաբար էլ չեմ բողոքարկում, ճիշտն ասած՝ առանձնապես էլ չեմ էլ հետևում: Հիմա դու դա կարող ես օգտագործել, որ փաստեր չունենանալ ու մերկապարանոց խոսել, որովհետև ես ասածներս հիմնավորելու համար դեպքեր չեմ վկայակոչում: Ներիր եղբայր բայց ես չունեմ ցուցակագրված, արխիվացրած  գրառումներ, որոնք ըստ անհրաժեշտության օգտագործեմ: Ես խոսում եմ իմ տպավորությունների մասին: Ես զգում եմ, որ դու ակնհայտորեն հակված ես չընդունելու: Էս դեպքում, ճիշտը նույնիսկ էլ չարտահայտվելն է՝ իմ մասով: Եթե ձեզ ֆորումցիների կարծիքն է հետաքրքրում, ես իմ կարծիքն արդեն ասել եմ էս թեմայում մի քանի գրառումներով էն չափով, որ չափով կարող եմ, էն չափով, որով ուզում եմ, նույնիսկ մի քիչ ավել, քան ուզում էի:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, Ակումբում գրառումը հարամ/վիրավորական է, եթե վիրավորում է կամ մեծամասնություն կազմող խմբի, կամ օդմինության ԽԾԲի: Բայց թող լյուբիմչիկներից մեկը «գոմիգներին մորթելու» ու «աղանդավորների այլասերվածության» մասին բան գրի, տեսնենք, թեման կփակվի, թե ոչ:
> 
> Եթե մինչև հիմա դա չես նկատել, թույլ տուր կողքից հուշել:


Բայանդուր ջան, ասածիդ իմաստը հասկանում եմ, բայց գործնականում բոլոր մորթել-վառել-բռնաբարել կոչերը ջնջվում են՝ անկախ գրառում կատարող անձի ով լինելուց։

----------

Sagittarius (06.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Շինարար ջան, կարծում եմ, ես քեզ հասկացա. դու արդեն քո ասելիքը ասել ես։ 
Մի քանի մեկնաբանություն.




> Ամբողջ քննարկումը տարվում ա, ու կոնկրետ էս քո գրառումը դրա վառ վկայությունն ա՝ էն տեսակետից, թե մեկ ա, մենք ճիշտ ենք, իրանք սխալ, մենք գիտականորեն հիմնավորում ենք իրանց սխալ, անգրագետ, հիմնավորումներ չունենալը, իրանք բռնում, վիրավորվում են: Դրա, իմ կարծիքով, սխալ մոտեցում ա:


Շինարար ջան, իմ համար անհայտ ու անհասկանալի է, թե ինչու ես նման կարծիք կազմել, բայց իմ ՄԻԱԿ նպատակը եղել է հասկանալը վիրավորանքի տարբեր ձևերը ու պատճառները։ Իսկ դուք նշում եք, որ վիրավորում են, չեն հարգում զգացմունքները, բայց թեման պարզաբանելուն, ավելի բացելուն կարծես թե ոչ մի ջանք չեք դնում։ Դա իմ տեսակետն է։ Ես ընդամենը մի հարց եմ տվել և ոչ մեկը չի փորձել պատասխանել այդ հարցին, թեև հարցի պատասխանը կարող է օգնել շատ բան հասկանալ։ Փոխարենը քննարկվում են այդ մեկնաբանության իմ մոտիվները։ Միակ մոտիվս եղել է ավելի լավ հասկանալը։ Ու օրինակը բերել եմ իմ վրա։ Հորինված չի։ Նենց որ մեծ խնդրանք, եթե հանկարծ հետո հավես ունենաս, ամեն դեպքում գրիր, ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է քո կարծիքը էտ հարցի վերաբերյալ։




> Նախ, ձեր կողմից համառորեն էս թեմաները շոշափելը չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, որովհետև ինքս, նորից կրկնեմ, նման աթեիստական լուսավորության անհրաժեշտությունը չեմ տեսնում:


Ես ընդամենը ներկայացնում եմ իմ տեսակետը։
Կարևորում եմ էն հիմքով, որ որոշ մարդիկ ովքեր իրենց դարձրել են գաղափարի գերի, կարողացել են դրա միջից դուրս գալ հենց նման քննարկումների մասնակցելով, կարդալով, ծանոթանալով։ Ես հետևում եմ ռուսերեն և անգլերեն կրոնական ֆորումներից մի քանիսին ու այնտեղ տասնյակ նման մարդիկ կան, ովքեր նման քննարկումների մեջ ներգրավվելով մեծ օգուտներ են ստացել (ըստ իրենց խոսքերի)։ Ու մի երկրում, որտեղ կրթության գծով խորհրդական կրոնական ա նշանակվում, կարծում եմ, որ նման քննարկումները միայն ողջունելի պիտի լինեն։




> Երկրորդը, դա արվում ա, իմ կարծիքով, բավականին տգեղ տոնայնության մեջ:


Սա հարկավոր է ուղղել և անդադար պայքարել նման երևույթի դեմ։




> Օրինակներ չեմ հավաքագրել, բազմաթիվ անգամներ նման գրառումների դեմ բողոքարկել եմ, վերջին անգամ երբ ղեկավարությունը գտավ, որ ես եմ ինձ սխալ պահում, ես բնականաբար էլ չեմ բողոքարկում, ճիշտն ասած՝ առանձնապես էլ չեմ էլ հետևում: Հիմա դու դա կարող ես օգտագործել, որ փաստեր չունենանալ ու մերկապարանոց խոսել, որովհետև ես ասածներս հիմնավորելու համար դեպքեր չեմ վկայակոչում: Ներիր եղբայր բայց ես չունեմ ցուցակագրված, արխիվացրած  գրառումներ, որոնք ըստ անհրաժեշտության օգտագործեմ: Ես խոսում եմ իմ տպավորությունների մասին:


Ես քեզ հասկանում եմ ու չեմ կարծում, որ քո գրառումները էս հարցի մասին մերկապարանոց են։ Դա քո տպավորություններն են։ 




> Ես զգում եմ, որ դու ակնհայտորեն հակված ես չընդունելու:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ ա) հասկանալու խնդրի իմաստը և բ) բացահայտելու երկկողմանի պատասխանատվությունը՝ թե՛ աթեիստի և թե՛ հավատացյալի։ Որովհետև իմ խորին համոզմամբ դեպքերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունում մեղավոր են երկու կողմերը և ոչ թե մի կողմը սպիտակ, պուպիշիկ զոհ է, իսկ մյուս կողմը սև, փչացած սատան։ 

Գուցե դու իմ մասին նման տպավորություն ստացել ես այն պատճառով, որ ես տեսնելով նման միակողմանի մոտեցում ձգտում եմ ցույց տալ երկրորդ կողմի պատասխանատվությունը։ Հավանաբար դու դա որակում ես «հակվածություն չընդունելու» ակնհայտը։




> Էս դեպքում, ճիշտը նույնիսկ էլ չարտահայտվելն է՝ իմ մասով: Եթե ձեզ ֆորումցիների կարծիքն է հետաքրքրում, ես իմ կարծիքն արդեն ասել եմ էս թեմայում մի քանի գրառումներով էն չափով, որ չափով կարող եմ, էն չափով, որով ուզում եմ, նույնիսկ մի քիչ ավել, քան ուզում էի:


Անձամբ ինձ համար էս հարցում հետաքրքիր ու կարևոր է քո կարծիքը։

----------

Աթեիստ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար



----------

Jarre (06.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> 


 :LOL:   :Hi: 

Ես քեզ հասկացա, ապեր.....  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (06.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժառ, Ակումբում գրառումը հարամ/վիրավորական է, եթե վիրավորում է կամ մեծամասնություն կազմող խմբի, կամ օդմինության ԽԾԲի: Բայց թող լյուբիմչիկներից մեկը «գոմիգներին մորթելու» ու «աղանդավորների այլասերվածության» մասին բան գրի, տեսնենք, թեման կփակվի, թե ոչ:
> 
> Եթե մինչև հիմա դա չես նկատել, թույլ տուր կողքից հուշել:


Այս սրա հետ համաձայն չեն, Ակումբը փաստացի հայ հասարակության էն փոքրաթիվ տեղերից ա, որտեղ նման զառանցանքները ադեկվատ արձագանք են ստանում: Դրա համար էլ շատ մարդիկ իրանց «վատ են զգում» էս միջավայրում, որովհետև չեն կարողանում աջուձախ ազատ քֆրտել ու պատասխան չստանալ: Ուղղակի պետք ա նայել հաշվի առնել մեր հասարակության նրբությունները ու ընդունել, որ համբերատար քննարկումով ավելի մեծ օգուտ կտաս, քան «քֆրտոցով» (սա իհարկե սարկազմի հակաօրինականացում չի ենթադրում), չնայած որ երբերմն անհագ ցանկություն ա առաջանում տապուռով իգջել զրուցակցիդ քյալին  :Jpit:   Կարող ա զրուցակցիդ ոչ մի բան չկարողանաս տեղ հասցնել, բայց կողից լսողներին հնարավոր ա ձեր քննարկումը օգտակար լինի: 

հ.գ. էքս-հոմոֆոբ հավատացյալ նացիստ

----------

Chuk (06.11.2013), Jarre (06.11.2013), Moonwalker (06.11.2013), Sambitbaba (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013), Տրիբուն (06.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայանդուր ջան, ասածիդ իմաստը հասկանում եմ, բայց գործնականում բոլոր մորթել-վառել-բռնաբարել կոչերը ջնջվում են՝ անկախ գրառում կատարող անձի ով լինելուց։


Նամանավանդ Չամիչի, Դիվի, Լեռնցու վաղ գրառումներն ու ոչ այնքան վաղ անցյալի աղանդների մասին լրիվ տարբեր մարդկանց գրածները: Տիգի գեյերի մասին գրածները:

Առաքելականների մասին ես իրենց կեսի չափ կոպիտ արտահայտվեմ՝ ինձ կարգելափակեն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Այս սրա հետ համաձայն չեն, Ակումբը փաստացի հայ հասարակության էն փոքրաթիվ տեղերից ա, որտեղ նման զառանցանքները ադեկվատ արձագանք են ստանում: Դրա համար էլ շատ մարդիկ իրանց «վատ են զգում» էս միջավայրում, որովհետև չեն կարողանում աջուձախ ազատ քֆրտել ու պատասխան չստանալ: Ուղղակի պետք ա նայել հաշվի առնել մեր հասարակության նրբությունները ու ընդունել, որ համբերատար քննարկումով ավելի մեծ օգուտ կտաս, քան «քֆրտոցով» (սա իհարկե սարկազմի հակաօրինականացում չի ենթադրում), չնայած որ երբերմն անհագ ցանկություն ա առաջանում տապուռով իգջել զրուցակցիդ քյալին   Կարող ա զրուցակցիդ ոչ մի բան չկարողանաս տեղ հասցնել, բայց կողից լսողներին հնարավոր ա ձեր քննարկումը օգտակար լինի: 
> 
> հ.գ. էքս-հոմոֆոբ հավատացյալ նացիստ


Ապ, ես իմ վերջին թեմայում ոչ մեկին առանձնապես չէի կպել, բայց արի ու տես ինչ եղավ :Smile:

----------

Jarre (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ապ, ես իմ վերջին թեմայում ոչ մեկին առանձնապես չէի կպել, բայց արի ու տես ինչ եղավ


Քո գրածի պահով համաձայն եմ։ Իմ կարծիքով ոմանք խնդիր են տեսել «ծիծաղելի» բառի մեջ։ Օրինակ, երբ ես մի քանի տարի առաջ կատարեցի մի քանի գրառումներ որոշ պետությունների ծիծաղելի օրենքների մասին, բոլորը հումորով դա ընդունեցին և մի հոգու մտքով անգամ չանցավ վիրավորվել դրանից։ Էս երևույթի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց դա ավելի շատ հոգեբանական ընկալման հարց ա, քան մոդերավորման։ 

Բայց արդյունքում թեման բաց է քննարկումների համար։

----------

Rhayader (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, դու ակնարկում ես քաղաքականությունը ....


Ես ոչ մի բան չեմ ակնարկում իմ եղբայր: Ես ուղիղ ասում եմ, որ որոշ հարցերում դու նույնքան տապոռ ես, որքան հայտնի պատմաբանը ասենք հիքսոսների կամ միլլիոններով կոտորված պարսիկների հարցում: Ներող էլի ... չդիմացա, ուզեցի եղբայրաբար կիսվել հետդ: 

Իսկ էս հարցը հաստատ ավելի նուրբ հարց ա, քան քաղաքականությունն ու հիքսոսները: Բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում ա այնպիսի «հավատացյալին», որը սևամորթին կարա անիծված համարի, Բախի երաժշտությունն հայկական եկեղեցին ավերող, աղթոքն էլ միակ անտիբիոտիկ, մենակ տապոռով կարաս դեմն առնես: Բայց երբ մարդը անկեղծ հավատացյալ ա, ու էտ իրան իրա կյանքում օգնում ա, կամ նվազագույնը չի խանգարում ոչ իրան ոչ էլ ուրիշներին, ապա կարելի իրան հանգիստ վերաբերվել, ու քննարկումը տանել skeptic ի ասած ձևով, առանց մարդու զգացմունքները վիրավորելու:  

Հ.Գ. վերջին հաշվով լիքը հավատացյալներ կարան ֆռան ու ասեն, այ եթե կրոնը ու եկեղեցին չլինեին, կարող ա չլիներ նաև Սիքստինյան Կապելան, Խորհրդավոր Ընթրիքը, կամ քրիստոնեությունից առաջ Աթենքի Պարթենոնը, կամ Հռոմի Պանթեոնը, կամ որ հեռու չգնանք, Զվարթնոցը ու Թորոս Ռոսլինը: 

Հիմա, թե ինչ կլիներ եթե կրոնը չլիներ, ոչ մեկս չի կարա ասի: Կարող ա ավելի գեղեցիկ ու լուրջ արվեստ ու ճարտարապետություն լիներ: Մենք կարանք ամեն ձև կրոնը ու կրոնական կառույցները քննդատենք, ու լիքը քննադատելու բան կա, բայց չենք կարա մոռանանք, որ էտ մարդկային քաղաքակրթության անբաժանելի մասն ա, ու բավականին հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ մասը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապ, ես իմ վերջին թեմայում ոչ մեկին առանձնապես չէի կպել, բայց արի ու տես ինչ եղավ


Մեր մեջ ասած, էտ վերջին թեմայի փակվելու իմաստը ես էլ չհասկացա: Նորմալ թեմա էր, ոչ մեկին չէր վիարվորում: Ու ոնց որ հետ ա բացվել: Սրա մասին ա չէ՞ խոսքը: 

Բայց քո էս գրառումից նենց տպավորություն էր, որ կրոնական հայացքներդ են վիրավորվել, կամ որպես սեռական փոքրամասնություն խտրական վերաբերմունքի զոհ ես դառել:  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ոչ մի բան չեմ ակնարկում իմ եղբայր: Ես ուղիղ ասում եմ, որ *որոշ* հարցերում դու նույնքան տապոռ ես, որքան հայտնի պատմաբանը ասենք հիքսոսների կամ միլլիոններով կոտորված պարսիկների հարցում: Ներող էլի ... չդիմացա, ուզեցի եղբայրաբար կիսվել հետդ: 
> 
> Իսկ էս հարցը հաստատ ավելի նուրբ հարց ա, քան քաղաքականությունն ու հիքսոսները: Բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե խոսքը վերաբերվում ա այնպիսի «հավատացյալին», որը սևամորթին կարա անիծված համարի, Բախի երաժշտությունն հայկական եկեղեցին ավերող, աղթոքն էլ միակ անտիբիոտիկ, մենակ տապոռով կարաս դեմն առնես: Բայց երբ մարդը անկեղծ հավատացյալ ա, ու էտ իրան իրա կյանքում օգնում ա, կամ նվազագույնը չի խանգարում ոչ իրան ոչ էլ ուրիշներին, ապա կարելի իրան հանգիստ վերաբերվել, ու քննարկումը տանել skeptic ի ասած ձևով, առանց մարդու զգացմունքները վիրավորելու:  
> 
> Հ.Գ. վերջին հաշվով լիքը հավատացյալներ կարան ֆռան ու ասեն, այ եթե կրոնը ու եկեղեցին չլինեին, կարող ա չլիներ նաև Սիքստինյան Կապելան, Խորհրդավոր Ընթրիքը, կամ քրիստոնեությունից առաջ Աթենքի Պարթենոնը, կամ Հռոմի Պանթեոնը, կամ որ հեռու չգնանք, Զվարթնոցը ու Թորոս Ռոսլինը: 
> 
> Հիմա, թե ինչ կլիներ եթե կրոնը չլիներ, ոչ մեկս չի կարա ասի: Կարող ա ավելի գեղեցիկ ու լուրջ արվեստ ու ճարտարապետություն լիներ: Մենք կարանք ամեն ձև կրոնը ու կրոնական կառույցները քննդատենք, ու լիքը քննադատելու բան կա, բայց չենք կարա մոռանանք, որ էտ մարդկային քաղաքակրթության անբաժանելի մասն ա, ու բավականին հետաքրքիր ու գեղեցիկ մասը:


ըհը… ասում ես կոնկրետ ու հետո էլ ասում ես որոշ… եթե կոնկրետ ես ասում ուրեմն կոնկրետ թեմայի անուն պտի տաս Տրիբուն ջան… եթե հիմնավորվի ապեր, կընդունեմ… հիմնավորել եք ասել եմ չէ՞… 

Տրիբուն ջան, դե հիմա ասում ես տապոռ… քանի՞ հարուր անգամ ես ստեղ գրեցի որ ծաղրը լինում ա մարտնչող տգիտության դեմ ու հլա անուններ էլ բերեցի… քանի՞ հրուր անգամ ես էս պտի գրեմ որ տեղ հասնի, քանի՞ հարուր անգամ պտի ես ֆորումում գրեմ որ մեր հավատացյան հայրենակիցների դեմ ես բան չունեմ ու եկեղեցին պտի նրանց հոգևոր կարիքները հոգա ոչ թե քիթը խոթի պետական գործերի մեջ… քանի՞ բարեպաշտ հավատացյալի ես տեսել որ թռնեմ դեմքին… եթե իմ բանավեճերի ժամանակ, որոնք լինում են "կրոնականների" հետ, մի բարեպաշտ հավատացյալ լուռ վիրավորվում ա, ես բան չեմ կարող անել… 

հ.գ. ամեն ինչ էլ կարաս ասես, ասելով չի, հիմնավորելով ա… ճարտարապետական, արվեստի, գիտության ու գրականության նվաճումները դրանք հենց ճարտարապետական, արվեստի, գիտության ու գրականության նվաճումներ են ոչ թե կրոնի… կրոնն ուղղակի օգտագործել ա դրանք… ու սա կարելի ա հիմնավորել… բանավեճն էլ հենց դրա շուրջն ա…

"կարան ասեն"-ով չի… ես էլ շատ բան կարամ ասեմ… 

ու մի հատ էլ հարց երբ որ մեկը կանգնում ա դեմդ ու ափաշքյարա փաստին ասում ա տենց բան չկա, միայն կիրակի օրերը եկեղեցի ա գնում ու կանգնում ա մարդկանց ու քաղաքակրթության նվաճումը հեչ ա անում ու ասում ա որ դա սաղ կոնսպերացիա ա, չի մտածու՞մ որ "իմ" զգացմունքներն էլ են վիրավորվում… թե՞ մենք չպտի վիրավորվենք… 

դուք չեք զգու՞մ որ հավատացյալներին դարձրել եք "երեխա" կամ "մտավոր թերզարգացած" (կներեք ի հարկե եթե վիրավորում եմ) ու մեզ ասում եք խաթրներով գնացեք ու մի վիրավորեք նրանց կրոնական զգացումները… ի՞նչ եք ուզում անենք եղած բանին ասենք չէ՞… թե՞ ուզում եք ասենք էվոլյուցիան մի քիչ ա եղել… շատ չէ, մի մասն էվոլյուցվել ա մի մասն էլ աստված ա ստեղծել…

ինչի՞ կրոնականներին չեք ասում կրոնը դիտել զուտ անձնական հարթության մեջ այլ ոչ թե apply  անել կյանքին ու հասարակությանը ու դարձնել չափորոշիչ (իրանք էդ են անում)… 

եթե հարցին նայում եք լրիվ նայեք համակողմանի որ պատճառներն ու հետևանքները իրա բռնեն… 

Տատս հավատացյալ էր, շատ ուժեղ, բայց հենց կայնքն ուտելու համար ասում էի, "Տատ տերտեր դառնա՞մ," ասում էր "դասըդ սորվե մանչս, գնա գիրքդ բեր քովս կարդա"

----------

Skeptic (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մեր մեջ ասած, էտ վերջին թեմայի փակվելու իմաստը ես էլ չհասկացա: Նորմալ թեմա էր, ոչ մեկին չէր վիարվորում: Ու ոնց որ հետ ա բացվել: Սրա մասին ա չէ՞ խոսքը: 
> 
> Բայց քո էս գրառումից նենց տպավորություն էր, որ կրոնական հայացքներդ են վիրավորվել, կամ որպես սեռական փոքրամասնություն խտրական վերաբերմունքի զոհ ես դառել:


Ազնվությամբ ես էդ թեմայի դեմ չեմ բողոքել, չնայած հեռվից հեռու չէր դզում, բայց տենց աշխատում էի ուղղակի հեռու մնամ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հ.գ. ամեն ինչ էլ կարաս ասես, ասելով չի, հիմնավորելով ա… ճարտարապետական, արվեստի, գիտության ու գրականության նվաճումները դրանք հենց ճարտարապետական, արվեստի, գիտության ու գրականության նվաճումներ են ոչ թե կրոնի… կրոնն ուղղակի օգտագործել ա դրանք… ու սա կարելի ա հիմնավորել… բանավեճն էլ հենց դրա շուրջն ա…


Քիչ բան չի, ապեր ... կարային պապերը Միքելանջելոյին պատվեր չտային: Պարթենոնի պատվերը տվել ա Պերիկլեսը, գործն արել ա Ֆիդիասը: Երկու գիգանտ, մեկը՝ ռազմական-քաղաքական գործիչ, մյուսը՝ քանդակագործ-ճարտարապետ: Ոչ մի կապ չեն ունեցել կրոնի հետ: Բայց անտերը նվիրված ա Աթենասին: Ապեր, տենց միանշնակակ ժխտել կրոնի ներդրումը արվեստների զարգացման գործում չի կարելի: Մյուս կողմից էլ կընդունեմ, եթե ասես որ նույն կղերականները կիլոմետրով գիտնական ու գիրք են այրել խարույկների վրա, կամ քոքից ոչնչացչել են ասենք մայաների մշակույթը: 




> Տատս հավատացյալ էր, շատ ուժեղ, բայց հենց կայնքն ուտելու համար ասում էի, "Տատ տերտեր դառնա՞մ," ասում էր "դասըդ սորվե մանչս, գնա գիրքդ բեր քովս կարդա"


Ապեր, աչքիս քո տատը իմինից հզոր ա եղել  :LOL:  

Հ.Գ. Մարտնչող տգիտության դեմ ես էլ եմ մարտնչում, Մեֆի, բայց դու փիս ես մարտնչում: Նենց որ մարտնչող հավատացյալը քո հետ վիճաբանությունից հետո, մտածելու փախարեն վազում ա եկեղեցի մոմ վառելու, որ Աստված ազատի իրան քեզանից:  :LOL:

----------

Արէա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քիչ բան չի, ապեր ... կարային պապերը Միքելանջելոյին պատվեր չտային: Պարթենոնի պատվերը տվել ա Պերիկլեսը, գործն արել ա Ֆիդիասը: Երկու գիգանտ, մեկը՝ ռազմական-քաղաքական գործիչ, մյուսը՝ քանդակագործ-ճարտարապետ: Ոչ մի կապ չեն ունեցել կրոնի հետ: Բայց անտերը նվիրված ա Աթենասին: Ապեր, տենց միանշնակակ ժխտել կրոնի ներդրումը արվեստների զարգացման գործում չի կարելի: Մյուս կողմից էլ կընդունեմ, եթե ասես որ նույն կղերականները կիլոմետրով գիտնական ու գիրք են այրել խարույկների վրա, կամ քոքից ոչնչացչել են ասենք մայաների մշակույթը:


ես կասեի դերը ոչ թե ներդրումը… բավականին հիմնավոր կարծիք կա, չեմ կարող պնդել, որ "վերևներում" քրմական դասերում աստծուն էնքան էլ չեն հավատացել քանի որ հենց քրմական դասն ա զբաղվել գիտությամբ նաև և հատկապես աչաջադեմ քաղաքակրթություններում… ռենեսանսի ժամանակ էլ մշակույթը հզոր U turn ա արել դեպի մինչքրիստոնեական քաղաքակրթություն… անունն էլ վրեն ա… Պարթենոնը Աթանեսի համար չեն սարքել Տրիբուն ջան, սարքել են ժողովրդի վրա ազդելու համար, և ընդհանրապես շարտարապետությունն ու արվեստը, նաև երաժշտությունը, դրանք միշտ օգտագործվել ա կրոնի կողմից մարդկանց վրա ազդելու համար… եկեղեցին միշտ էլ էդ մարդկանց հետ խնդիրներ ա ունեցել… 





> Ապեր, աչքիս քո տատը իմինից հզոր ա եղել  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մարտնչող տգիտության դեմ ես էլ եմ մարտնչում, Մեֆի, բայց դու փիս ես մարտնչում: Նենց որ մարտնչող հավատացյալը քո հետ վիճաբանությունից հետո, մտածելու փախարեն վազում ա եկեղեցի մոմ վառելու, որ Աստված ազատի իրան քեզանից:


մի օր որ առիթ լինի էլի կպատմեմ, կյանքն ուտում էի, մի բերան չէր բողոքւմ… 

Ապեր, բանավեճը մարտնչող տգիտությանը մտածել երբեք չի տա… բայց մարդիկ կարդում են ու ամբողջ ստավկեն իրանց բանականության ու խղճի վրա ա… ի՞նչ անեմ, ընգեր…

----------


## erexa

> Ժող մի հարց տամ։ 
> 
> Սա վիրավորական ա՞ ձեր համար։
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ սա՞.
> 
> 
> Ուղղակի ինտերնետս շատ դանդաղ է, թե չէ մի քանի այլ գրառումներ էլ կդնեի, որ խնդիրը պրակտիկորեն պարզ լինի։ Կարծում եմ վիրավորական բան չեք տեսնում այստեղ։ Բայց ես էս գրառումները կարդալուց իմ ապրած վիրավորական զգացմունքները մինչև էսօր հիշում եմ  Բայց ինչի՞ վրա եմ նեղացել, վիրավորվել։


Ես կարծում եմ, որ դու վիրավորվել ես, որովհետև այդ պահին մտածել ես, որ Varzorն  *իրավունք չուներ* և *չպետք* է նման բան գրեր: Այսինքն՝ ինքն ինչ-որ գրել էր,(հեքիաթ գունեղ երազներից) դա ըստ քեզ* չէր կարելի*: Էդպես ա՞:  :Think:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ դու վիրավորվել ես, որովհետև այդ պահին մտածել ես, որ Varzorն  *իրավունք չուներ* և *չպետք* է նման բան գրեր: Այսինքն՝ ինքն ինչ-որ գրել էր,(հեքիաթ գունեղ երազներից) դա ըստ քեզ* չէր կարելի*: Էդպես ա՞:


Այո՛, ճիշտ ես։ Դա էլ է եղել։ Բայց ես վիրավորվել եմ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ինձ վիրավորել են (թեև ամեն մեկն ինքը գիտի, թե ինչ մղումով է ինչ որ բան գրում կամ ասում), այլ որովհետև այն ժամանակ դա իմ համար եղել է շատ կարևոր արժեք։ Ու ցանկացած ժպիտ, կատակ իմ մոտ առաջացերլ ա նման ռեակցիա։ 

Հիմա իմ համար հարցն էն ա, թե ի՞նչ պիտի արվի նման դեպքերում։ Հասկանում եմ, որ սա վիրավորանք չի։ Բայց վիրավորվում եմ։ Ու եթե էն ժամանակ հարցմանը մասնակցեի ու փակ հարցում լիներ, այսինքն չերևար, թե ով ինչ ա քվեարկել, ես հաստատ կքվեարկեի, որ իմ զգացմունքները Ակումբում վիրավորվում են։ Դրա համար էս շատ բարդ պահ ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Գիտե՞ք ոնց ա… կրոնական զգացմունքները կարան վիրավորվեն նաև գիտության բաժնում… օրինակ ես եթե ասեմ "մարդը կենդանական աշխարհի  մի մասն է" որ ասել եմ ու եղել ա… մի անգամից սկսել են վիրավորանքներ տեղալ… կամ կա՞ աստված տիպի թեմաներ ու Աթեիզմը, սրանք թեմաներ են որոնք կարան գոյություն ունենան միայն աթեիստի ու հավատացիալի առկայության դեպքում, բայց ցանկացած փաստ, գիտական ուսումնասիրություն անկախ նրանից թե ոնց ա մատուցվելու, պտի վիրավորի հավատացյալի կրոնական զգացմունքները որովհետև ըստ էության ասվում ա "կներես, էն ինչին դու հավատում ես՝ չկա"… սա փոխել հնարավոր չի… կա նաև մեկ այլ ուշագրավ հանգամանք… էդ տեսակի թեմաներում հիմնականում ոչ հավատացյալները բերում են հսկայական ծավալի գիտական աշխատությունների վրա հիմնված տեսություններ ու եզրահանգումներ, բայց ի հավատացյալ պարզապես կանգնում ու ասում "չէ, տենց բան չկա" ու վիրավորվում ա… քիչ չեն եղել տենց դեպքեր… մարդու կենդանական ծագումը և էվոլյուցիան ինքնին արդեն վիրավորական են հավատացյալների համար, ի՞նչ պետք ա արվի… վերը նշված թեմաների շրջանակներում դրանք արգումենտի մեխն են, հո չե՞նք հանելու գցենք… 

…ու երբ որ փաստերը ժխտվում ա միայն պարզ "ոչ"-ով  բանավեճը թեժանում ա …  դա կարա լինի կրոնի բաժնում և գիտության, մասնավորապես կենսաբանության բաժնում…

----------

erexa (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Գիտե՞ք ոնց ա… կրոնական զգացմունքները կարան վիրավորվեն նաև գիտության բաժնում… օրինակ ես եթե ասեմ "մարդը կենդանական աշխարհի  մի մասն է" որ ասել եմ ու եղել ա… մի անգամից սկսել են վիրավորանքներ տեղալ… կամ կա՞ աստված տիպի թեմաներ ու Աթեիզմը, սրանք թեմաներ են որոնք կարան գոյություն ունենան միայն աթեիստի ու հավատացիալի առկայության դեպքում, բայց ցանկացած փաստ, գիտական ուսումնասիրություն անկախ նրանից թե ոնց ա մատուցվելու, պտի վիրավորի հավատացյալի կրոնական զգացմունքները որովհետև ըստ էության ասվում ա "կներես, էն ինչին դու հավատում ես՝ չկա"… սա փոխել հնարավոր չի… կա նաև մեկ այլ ուշագրավ հանգամանք… էդ տեսակի թեմաներում հիմնականում ոչ հավատացյալները բերում են հսկայական ծավալի գիտական աշխատությունների վրա հիմնված տեսություններ ու եզրահանգումներ, բայց ի հավատացյալ պարզապես կանգնում ու ասում "չէ, տենց բան չկա" ու վիրավորվում ա… քիչ չեն եղել տենց դեպքեր… մարդու կենդանական ծագումը և էվոլյուցիան ինքնին արդեն վիրավորական են հավատացյալների համար, ի՞նչ պետք ա արվի… վերը նշված թեմաների շրջանակներում դրանք արգումենտի մեխն են, հո չե՞նք հանելու գցենք… 
> 
> …ու երբ որ փաստերը ժխտվում ա միայն պարզ "ոչ"-ով  բանավեճը թեժանում ա …  դա կարա լինի կրոնի բաժնում և գիտության, մասնավորապես կենսաբանության բաժնում…


Մեֆ, ճիշտ ես։ Համաձայն եմ։
Ես ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ նման թեմաներում կարելի ա հաշվի առնել մարդու ընկալումը, զգացումները ու իրա հետ խոսալ կիրթ՝ առանց վրաերթների, ինքնասիրությանը կպնելու և այլն։ Օրինակ (գիտեմ, որ անկապ ա հնչում).

- էս, էս, էս փորձերը ու էս, էս հայտնագործությունները այսինչ գիտնականի կողմից պարզ ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդը էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է։
- Չէ, մարդուն Աստված ա ստեղծել։
- Շատ լավ։ Բայց ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ էս, էս, էս փորձերը ու էս, էս հայտնագործությունները այսինչ գիտնականի կողմից պարզ ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդը էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է։ Իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես բերել փաստ, որ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն։

Այսինքն ուղղակի գնում է զրույց ու վերջ։ Առանց իրար կպնելու, կծելու։ Ինչքան էլ հակասող մտքեր լինեն կարծում եմ պիտի լինի փոխադարձ հարգանք։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ դա կուժեղացնի ասածի ուժը։ Թեև իմ համար ասելու տոնը արդեն էնքան էլ կարևոր չի։ Կարևորը նյութն ա, միտքը, թե ինչ են ուզում ասել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> - էս, էս, էս փորձերը ու էս, էս հայտնագործությունները այսինչ գիտնականի կողմից պարզ ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդը էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է։
> - Չէ, մարդուն Աստված ա ստեղծել։
> - Շատ լավ։ Բայց ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ էս, էս, էս փորձերը ու էս, էս հայտնագործությունները այսինչ գիտնականի կողմից պարզ ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդը էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է։ Իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես բերել փաստ, որ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն։
> ։


Սենց մի խոսակցության շարունակություն ես հիշում եմ սենց. «Չգիտեմ, դու ո՞նց, բայց ես կապիկից չեմ առաջացել»։ Ոչ փաստարկ, ոչ պատասխան։ Դե բանավիճի ։)))

----------

Mephistopheles (07.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ամեն ինչը ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց եթե աթեիստը մի քիչ ավելի շատ իմացողն ա, ավելի խելացին, ավելի հասկացողը, ավելի ճիշտը, իր պահվածքն էլ պետք ա համապատասխանաբար մի քիչ ավելին լինի՝ դրական առումով, չէ՞: Ու հանկարծ տեսնում ենք, որ չէ, էդպես չի. աթեիստները իրանց էնպես չեն պահում, որ ուզենաս դու էլ լինես տենց: Կյանքում շատ բան ա լինում, ես հիմնականում խոսում եմ կոնկրետ էս միջավայրի մասին: Ես չեմ տեսել, որ աթեիստը հանգիստ իր զրույցը տանի, ես տեսնում եմ, որ աթեիստը ծաղրում ա, բացահայտ ղժժում ա, իրան գերագնահատում ա միջավայրից էն դեպքում, որ իրականում ինքը ոչնչով ավելի լավը չի: Ու ես տեսնում եմ, որ հավատացյալներն ի վերջո, անկախ իրանց պահվածքից, լռեցված են, չկան, ո՞ւր են:
> 
> Կոնկրետ դու էս աշխարհը էնքան նուրբ, էնքան լայն ու մանրակրկիտ ես զգում, որ որևէ գիտականություն սահմանափակ ա քո զգալու չափը սահմանելու համար, ու էդպես զգալը ավելի մոտ ա կրոնին, քան գիտությանը. ես պնդում եմ: *Կյանքում էդպես արտահայտված աթեիստներ չկան իմ շրջապատում, ես ծնվել, մեծացել եմ կրոնի հանդեպ անտարբեր դիրքորոշում ունեցող միջացայրում, ոնց որ երևի մեծ մասս սովետական միությունում, բայց ակումբում տեսնում եմ, որ երբ հարցը հասնում ա հենց կրոնի և աթեիզմի ննարկմանը, աթեիստները իրենց բնավորության լավագույն կողմերը չի որ էդ թեմաներում ցույց են տալիս: Խոսքս կոնկրետ միայն ու միայն էդ թեմաների քննարկման ժամանակ ստացածս տպավորության մասին ա, նույն մարդիկ այլ թեմաներում հրաշալի մարդիկ կարող են լինել ու են*:


Շին, աթեիզմով ենթագիտակցաբար հպարտանալու (մեկ-մեկ էլ՝ լավ էլ գիտակցաբար ու բացահայտ) պատճառը, կարծում եմ էն ա, որ աթեիզմը ինչ-որ առումով վախի բացակայություն ա նշանակում: Ու ազատություն ա տալիս՝ ինքդ քեզ համար որոշելու, թե դու աշխարհի, կյանքի ստեղծումը ոնց ես պատկերացնում: Սկսած էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունից, վերջացրած կանաչ մարդուկների երկար, կպչուն մատների խառը լինելով: Դրանք դուրդ չեն գալիս, դու քո տեսությունը մշակի, ազատ ես:
Ու էդ ազատությունը, վախի բացակայությունը հավատացող մարդու հանդեպ, հատկապես եթե իր մոտ աստվածավախությունը սուր ա արտահայտված, մի տեսակ բարձրից նայելու տենդենց ա ստեղծում: Հաճախ՝ պարզապես թվացյալ: 
Հավատացողն ընտրություն չունի: Իր աշխարհը մենակ մի ծագում ունի: Ու ինքը չի ուզում մնացածի մասին մտածի անգամ: Եթե մտածում էլ ա՝ լուրջ չի վերաբերում: 

էդ ազատությունն ու ընտրության հնարավորությունը մեկ-մեկ հատվում ա գերակայության զգացումի ու չարախնդության հետ, որտև աթեիտը չի կարողանում հասկանա՝ լավ, ախր էս մարդիկ ոնց չեն ջոկում, որ կրոնը սարքած բան ա, արհեստածին, կառավարելու նպատակով ստեղծված մեխանիզմ: Ու էդ չհասկանալը մեկ-մեկ ագրեսիայի ա բերում: Ցանկացած մարդ ագրեսիայի ու չարության չափաբաժին ունի իր ներսում, աթեիստի մոտ դրա կատալիզատորը կրոնն ա: Ու կրոնով տարված մարդիկ: Աթեիստին դժվար ա ուրիշ բանով հունից հանել, որտև ինքը գրեթե ամեն ինչի համար գիտական բացատրություն ունի, փաստարկված:
Իրան ագրեսիայի ա մղում կույր հավատը: Ու կրոնական գրքերի երկակի ստանդարտները: 
Դրա համար ակումբցի աթեիստները մեկ-մեկ չեն կարողանում լեզուներն իրան պահեն, որտև իրենց միջի չար կողմերը՝ կծելը, նեղացնելն ու մնացածը ամենատրամաբանականը կրոնի բաժնում իրականացնելն ա: Էնտեղ իրանք բախվում են իրանց կենսակերպին հակասող իրականության: Մնացած բաժիններում իրանք պատճառ չունեն չար լինելու...եթե իհարկե տեղից վատ մարդ չեն պարզապես:

Հավատացյալի համար իրականում ավելի մեծ դաշտ կա՝ չարություն արտահայտելու: Նույն ակումբում: Ինչքան թեմաներ կան, որ դեմ են գնում կրոնի պրոպագանդածին:
Հիշի ՝ ինչքան թեմաներն են եղել, երբ ակումբի մոլիները սաղիս անբարոյական ու սատանա են հանել՝ ինչ ա թե իրենց պես չենք մտածել:

Չարը բոլորիս մեջ էլ կա:

----------

erexa (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Սենց մի խոսակցության շարունակություն ես հիշում եմ սենց. «Չգիտեմ, դու ո՞նց, բայց ես կապիկից չեմ առաջացել»։ Ոչ փաստարկ, ոչ պատասխան։ Դե բանավիճի ։)))


Արտ ջան, բայց որ խորանում ես ստեղ էլ արդեն մենք՝ աթեիստներս չենք կարա պատճառ ունենանք վիրավորվելու, որովհետև մարդը ուղղակի ասում ա. Չգիտեմ, դու ո՞նց, բայց ես կապիկից չեմ առաջացել։ Ոչ վիրավորում ա, ոչ բան, ուղղակի ասում ա, որ ինքը չի հավատում, որ կապիկից ա առաջացել։

----------

Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, աթեիզմով ենթագիտակցաբար հպարտանալու (մեկ-մեկ էլ՝ լավ էլ գիտակցաբար ու բացահայտ) պատճառը, կարծում եմ էն ա, որ աթեիզմը ինչ-որ առումով վախի բացակայություն ա նշանակում: Ու ազատություն ա տալիս՝ ինքդ քեզ համար որոշելու, թե դու աշխարհի, կյանքի ստեղծումը ոնց ես պատկերացնում: Սկսած էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունից, վերջացրած կանաչ մարդուկների երկար, կպչուն մատների խառը լինելով: Դրանք դուրդ չեն գալիս, դու քո տեսությունը մշակի, ազատ ես:
> Ու էդ ազատությունը, վախի բացակայությունը հավատացող մարդու հանդեպ, հատկապես եթե իր մոտ աստվածավախությունը սուր ա արտահայտված, մի տեսակ բարձրից նայելու տենդենց ա ստեղծում: Հաճախ՝ պարզապես թվացյալ: 
> Հավատացողն ընտրություն չունի: Իր աշխարհը մենակ մի ծագում ունի: Ու ինքը չի ուզում մնացածի մասին մտածի անգամ: Եթե մտածում էլ ա՝ լուրջ չի վերաբերում: 
> 
> էդ ազատությունն ու ընտրության հնարավորությունը մեկ-մեկ հատվում ա գերակայության զգացումի ու չարախնդության հետ, որտև աթեիտը չի կարողանում հասկանա՝ լավ, ախր էս մարդիկ ոնց չեն ջոկում, որ կրոնը սարքած բան ա, արհեստածին, կառավարելու նպատակով ստեղծված մեխանիզմ: Ու էդ չհասկանալը մեկ-մեկ ագրեսիայի ա բերում: Ցանկացած մարդ ագրեսիայի ու չարության չափաբաժին ունի իր ներսում, աթեիստի մոտ դրա կատալիզատորը կրոնն ա: Ու կրոնով տարված մարդիկ: Աթեիստին դժվար ա ուրիշ բանով հունից հանել, որտև ինքը գրեթե ամեն ինչի համար գիտական բացատրություն ունի, փաստարկված:
> Իրան ագրեսիայի ա մղում կույր հավատը: Ու կրոնական գրքերի երկակի ստանդարտները: 
> Դրա համար ակումբցի աթեիստները մեկ-մեկ չեն կարողանում լեզուներն իրան պահեն, որտև իրենց միջի չար կողմերը՝ կծելը, նեղացնելն ու մնացածը ամենատրամաբանականը կրոնի բաժնում իրականացնելն ա: Էնտեղ իրանք բախվում են իրանց կենսակերպին հակասող իրականության: Մնացած բաժիններում իրանք պատճառ չունեն չար լինելու...եթե իհարկե տեղից վատ մարդ չեն պարզապես:
> 
> Հավատացյալի համար իրականում ավելի մեծ դաշտ կա՝ չարություն արտահայտելու: Նույն ակումբում: Ինչքան թեմաներ կան, որ դեմ են գնում կրոնի պրոպագանդածին:
> ...


Գալ ջան, տատս հավատացյալ կին էր` աղոթք ասող, ժամ գնացող, տերտերի վրա ծիծաղող, իսկական հայ հավատցյալ: Իր սեղանի գրքերից էր, քանի դեռ կարդում էր, Տաքսիլի Զվարճալի աստվածաշունչը: Ինքը տեսնում էր, որ ծաղրում ա Տաքսիլը` անխնա կերպով, բայց տեսնում էի, որ հավեսով կարդում ա: Որակը երբեք չի վանում:

----------

Գալաթեա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, տատս հավատացյալ կին էր` աղոթք ասող, ժամ գնացող, տերտերի վրա ծիծաղող, իսկական հայ հավատցյալ: Իր սեղանի գրքերից էր, քանի դեռ կարդում էր, Տաքսիլի Զվարճալի աստվածաշունչը: Ինքը տեսնում էր, որ ծաղրում ա Տաքսիլը` անխնա կերպով, բայց տեսնում էի, որ հավեսով կարդում ա: Որակը երբեք չի վանում:


*Շին*, ինձ վաղուց մի հատ միտք ա տանջում, արի քեզ հետ կիսվեմ, հետաքրքիր ա, դու ինչ ես մտածում:

Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ հավատացող մարդու համար կյանքը միշտ պակաս ցավոտ ու բարդ ա, քան չհավատացողի համար:  Որտև հավատացողի կյանքում եթե ինչ-որ վատ բան ա լինում, ինքը մտածում ա՝ վերուստ կանխորոշված էր, չխառնվեմ լավ, էս անգամ սենց արեց, մյուս անգամ իմ հանդեպ ավելի ուշադիր կլինի, մանավանդ որ ես ինձ ավելի խելոք կպահեմ: 
Չհավատացողի մոտ, որ վատ բան ա լինում, սկսվում են հարցերը: Ինչո՞ւ, ինչի՞ համար, ի՞նչ վատություն էի արել: Ու չկա բացատրություն:

Ու տենց ողջ կյանքում, շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառներով՝ հարցեր, հարցեր, հարցեր, որ պատասխան չունեն:
Իսկ անպատասխան հարցը ծանր բան ա: 

Հիշում ե՞ս "Աշխարհի վերջը" ֆիլմը:
Էն սատանան մեջը մտած մարդը որ ասում ա՝ եթե լավ բանա լինում՝ փառք իրեն, եթե վատն ա լինում՝ անքննելի են իր ճանապարհները:
Ամեն ինչ պատասխան ունի:
Ճիշտ ե՞մ քո կարծիքով:

----------

boooooooom (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Շին*, ինձ վաղուց մի հատ միտք ա տանջում, արի քեզ հետ կիսվեմ, հետաքրքիր ա, դու ինչ ես մտածում:
> 
> Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ հավատացող մարդու համար կյանքը միշտ պակաս ցավոտ ու բարդ ա, քան չհավատացողի համար:  Որտև հավատացողի կյանքում եթե ինչ-որ վատ բան ա լինում, ինքը մտածում ա՝ վերուստ կանխորոշված էր, չխառնվեմ լավ, էս անգամ սենց արեց, մյուս անգամ իմ հանդեպ ավելի ուշադիր կլինի, մանավանդ որ ես ինձ ավելի խելոք կպահեմ: 
> Չհավատացողի մոտ, որ վատ բան ա լինում, սկսվում են հարցերը: Ինչո՞ւ, ինչի՞ համար, ի՞նչ վատություն էի արել: Ու չկա բացատրություն:
> 
> Ու տենց ողջ կյանքում, շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառներով՝ հարցեր, հարցեր, հարցեր, որ պատասխան չունեն:
> Իսկ անպատասխան հարցը ծանր բան ա: 
> 
> Հիշում ե՞ս "Աշխարհի վերջը" ֆիլմը:
> ...


Կամ ավելի շուտ ենթադրվում էր, որ պետք ա տենց մտածի, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ իր հետ վատ բան կատարված մեկը տենց հեշտ հաշտվի Աստծո կամքի հետ, երևի տենց դեպքերում՝ մարդիկ սկսում են մտածել, որ ուրեմն Աստված չկա: Ու տենց դեպքերում ա դա էդ չեղած Աստծո հանդեպ չարության վերածվում: Բայց նաև ախր ինչ-որ կարևոր ուժ կա էդ հավատի, էդ եկեղեցի ասածի մեջ, որ իրոք հեշտացնում ա մեր կյանքը կամ ավելի սիրուն ա դարձնում: Ես էսօր երկար ընդմիջումից հետո Ժամում մոմ եմ վառել, որովհետև մամաս էր խնդրել, բայց մտա Ժամ՝ նենց լավ էր:

Էդ հավատալ-չհավատալու ընտրության հետ կապված Նոյի թվի մի գրառում ունեմ, ինձ թվաց քո ասածի հետ կապ ունի, պեղեցի, ոնց որ էդքան էլ կապ չունի, ու ոնց որ էդքան էլ լավ չեմ բացել էդ ապրելը հեշտացնելու պահը, բայց որ պեղել եմ, կիսվում եմ:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Գալաթեա (07.11.2013)

----------


## erexa

> Այո՛, ճիշտ ես։ Դա էլ է եղել։ Բայց ես վիրավորվել եմ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ինձ վիրավորել են (թեև ամեն մեկն ինքը գիտի, թե ինչ մղումով է ինչ որ բան գրում կամ ասում), այլ որովհետև այն ժամանակ դա իմ համար եղել է շատ կարևոր արժեք։ Ու ցանկացած ժպիտ, կատակ իմ մոտ առաջացերլ ա նման ռեակցիա։ 
> 
> Հիմա իմ համար հարցն էն ա, թե ի՞նչ պիտի արվի նման դեպքերում։ Հասկանում եմ, որ սա վիրավորանք չի։ Բայց վիրավորվում եմ։ Ու եթե էն ժամանակ հարցմանը մասնակցեի ու փակ հարցում լիներ, այսինքն չերևար, թե ով ինչ ա քվեարկել, ես հաստատ կքվեարկեի, որ իմ զգացմունքները Ակումբում վիրավորվում են։ Դրա համար էս շատ բարդ պահ ա։



Վիրավորանքի  գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկն այն է, երբ մարդ մտածում է, որ իր դիմացինն, *իրավունք չունի* էս, էս, էս բանն ասելու: Շատ հավատացյալ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ *չի կարելի* Քրիստոսի մասին վատ բաներ խոսել: Երբ իրենք, Քրիստոսի մասին որևէ բացասական, իրենց համար  ո՛չ ընդունելի կարծիք են լսում, ապա այդ կարծիքներն իրենց համար դառնում են, անընդունելի և վիրավորական: Խնդիրն այստեղ, ո՛չ թե կարծիք հայտնողի մեջ է, այլ այն մարդու, ով մտածում է, որ դիմացինն,  *«իրավունք չունի »*հայտնելու ցանկացած կարծիք: Եթե մարդիկ ուզում են ազատվել նմանատիպ խնդիրներից, ապա ցանկալի է, որ իրենք փորձեն մտածել, որ դիմացինն, *«իրավունք ունի»* արտահայտելու ցանկացած կարծիք, նույնիսկ՝ եթե այդ կարծիքն իրենց դուր չի գալիս: Օրինակ՝ եթե ես հավատացյալ լինեի և մտածեի, որ դիմացինս, Ժառն, ըստ իս *իրավունք ունի*   հայտնի բացասական կարծիք, Քրիստոսի մասին, շատ հավանական է, որ ես ինձ վիրավորված չզգամ:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Mephistopheles (07.11.2013), Rhayader (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կամ ավելի շուտ ենթադրվում էր, որ պետք ա տենց մտածի, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ իր հետ վատ բան կատարված մեկը տենց հեշտ հաշտվի Աստծո կամքի հետ, երևի տենց դեպքերում՝ մարդիկ սկսում են մտածել, որ ուրեմն Աստված չկա: Ու տենց դեպքերում ա դա էդ չեղած Աստծո հանդեպ չարության վերածվում: Բայց նաև ախր ինչ-որ կարևոր ուժ կա էդ հավատի, էդ եկեղեցի ասածի մեջ, որ իրոք հեշտացնում ա մեր կյանքը կամ ավելի սիրուն ա դարձնում: Ես էսօր երկար ընդմիջումից հետո Ժամում մոմ եմ վառել, որովհետև մամաս էր խնդրել, բայց մտա Ժամ՝ նենց լավ էր:
> 
> Էդ հավատալ-չհավատալու ընտրության հետ կապված Նոյի թվի մի գրառում ունեմ, ինձ թվաց քո ասածի հետ կապ ունի, պեղեցի, ոնց որ էդքան էլ կապ չունի, ու ոնց որ էդքան էլ լավ չեմ բացել էդ ապրելը հեշտացնելու պահը, բայց որ պեղել եմ, կիսվում եմ:


Կարդացի, մերսի, Շին ջան, հետաքրքիր մտքեր էին:

Ի դեպ, էդ չեղածի հանդեպ չարանալն էլ ա հետաքրքիր հոգեվիճակ:  
Կամ հավատալը, որ կա բայց չսիրելը, նեղացած լինելը:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## erexa

> Մեֆ, ճիշտ ես։ Համաձայն եմ։
> Ես ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ նույնիսկ նման թեմաներում կարելի ա հաշվի առնել մարդու ընկալումը, զգացումները ու իրա հետ խոսալ կիրթ՝ առանց վրաերթների, ինքնասիրությանը կպնելու և այլն։ Օրինակ (գիտեմ, որ անկապ ա հնչում).
> 
> - էս, էս, էս փորձերը ու էս, էս հայտնագործությունները այսինչ գիտնականի կողմից պարզ ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդը էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է։
> - Չէ, մարդուն Աստված ա ստեղծել։
> - Շատ լավ։ Բայց ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ էս, էս, էս փորձերը ու էս, էս հայտնագործությունները այսինչ գիտնականի կողմից պարզ ցույց են տալիս, որ մարդը էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է։ Իսկ դու կարո՞ղ ես բերել փաստ, որ Աստված է ստեղծել մարդուն։
> 
> Այսինքն ուղղակի գնում է զրույց ու վերջ։ Առանց իրար կպնելու, կծելու։ Ինչքան էլ հակասող մտքեր լինեն կարծում եմ պիտի լինի փոխադարձ հարգանք։ Ու կարծում եմ, որ դա կուժեղացնի ասածի ուժը։ Թեև իմ համար ասելու տոնը արդեն էնքան էլ կարևոր չի։ Կարևորը նյութն ա, միտքը, թե ինչ են ուզում ասել։


Երբ մարդ կարծիք հայտնելու ժամանակ, սկսում ՝է, էսպես ասած «հաշվի նստել» դիմացինի զգացմունքների հետ, կարող է տեղի ունենալ խոսքի ազատության խախտում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ քո ասած տարբերակն, օգուտ չի կարող տալ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր խնդիր ունեն, դիմացինի կարծիքն ընդունելու:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Վիրավորանքի  գլխավոր պատճառներից մեկն այն է, երբ մարդ մտածում է, որ իր դիմացինն, *իրավունք չունի* էս, էս, էս բանն ասելու: Շատ հավատացյալ մարդիկ մտածում են, որ *չի կարելի* Քրիստոսի մասին վատ բաներ խոսել: Երբ իրենք, Քրիստոսի մասին որևէ բացասական, իրենց համար  ո՛չ ընդունելի կարծիք են լսում, ապա այդ կարծիքներն իրենց համար դառնում են, անընդունելի և վիրավորական: Խնդիրն այստեղ, ո՛չ թե կարծիք հայտնողի մեջ է, այլ այն մարդու, ով մտածում է, որ դիմացինն,  *«իրավունք չունի »*հայտնելու ցանկացած կարծիք: Եթե մարդիկ ուզում են ազատվել նմանատիպ խնդիրներից, ապա ցանկալի է, որ իրենք փորձեն մտածել, որ դիմացինն, *«իրավունք ունի»* արտահայտելու ցանկացած կարծիք, նույնիսկ՝ եթե այդ կարծիքն իրենց դուր չի գալիս: Օրինակ՝ եթե ես հավատացյալ լինեի և մտածեի, որ դիմացինս, Ժառն, ըստ իս *իրավունք ունի*   հայտնի բացասական կարծիք, Քրիստոսի մասին, շատ հավանական է, որ ես ինձ վիրավորված չզգամ:


*erexa* ջան, այ էս հենց էն միտքն ա, որը ինձ դրդեց սկսել այս քննարկումը, բայց ոչ մի կերպ չէր ստացվում մոտս։ Իսկ դու հասանելի ձևակերպեցիր այդ միտքը։ Մերսի քեզ շատ  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Երբ մարդ կարծիք հայտնելու ժամանակ, սկսում ՝է, էսպես ասած «հաշվի նստել» դիմացինի զգացմունքների հետ, կարող է տեղի ունենալ խոսքի ազատության խախտում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ քո ասած տարբերակն, օգուտ չի կարող տալ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր խնդիր ունեն, դիմացինի կարծիքն ընդունելու:


Սա իմ հիմնական խնդիրներից մեկն է՝ միշտ հաշվի առնել դիմացինի զգացմունքները։ Երբ դեռ փոքր էի դա շատ չէր երևում, ավելի ճիշտ դրա հետևանքները։ Բայց մեծանալու հետ ու ավելի լուրջ որոշումներ կայացնելու հետ ավելի ակնհայտ դարձավ այս մտածելակերպի բացասական ազդեցությունը իմ կյանքի վրա։ Մինչև հիմա էլ աշխատում եմ այս հարցի վրա։ 

Ու շատ հաճախ երբ կրոնական թեմաներով զրույցներ են լինում, դիմացինի զգացմունքների մասին մտածելը ինձ թույլ չի տալիս ասել այն, ինչ ես մտածում եմ։
Ու այստեղ հարց է առաջանում, թե արդյոք իմաստ կա՞ ասելու այն, ինչ ես մտածում եմ։ Գիտե՞ս ինչու եմ այս հարցը տալիս։
Որովհետև մեծ հաշվով վերցրած ես ընդամենը ք*ք-ի կենդանի գործարան եմ։ Վերցնում եմ բնության բարիքները ու մի քանի ժամ հետո արտադրում էն ինչ ամենալավն ա մոտս ստացվում։ Ու ինչի՞ հիման վրա եմ ես ենթադրում, որ ինչ որ մեկին պիտի հետաքրքիր լինի թե ես ինչպես եմ տեսնում այս կամ այն հարցը։ Եկավ մի ժամանակ, երբ ինձ թվում էր, թե անձնական կարծիքս արտահայտելը հավասարազոր է մտային անբարոյության։ Որովհետև մարդ ինչքան պիտի սիրահարված լինի իրան, որ մտածի, որ անպայման պիտի արտահայտվի։ Էտ պատճառով Ակումբում պասիվացա մի որոշ ժամանակ։

Չեմ ասի, թե հիմա կարծիքս փոխվել է։ Ուղղակի երբ հասկացա մարդու անձնական կյանքում կրոնական մտածելակերպի ազդեցության մաշտաբների մասին ուղղակի ինչ որ բնազդային ցանկություն դրդեց խոսալ այդ մասին։ Խոսալ էն առումով, որ կարող ա օգտակար լինի ինչ որ մեկին։

Ու հետո որ ասում են, թե փաստ ունես մեջդ պահի։ Է ավելի լավ չի լինի ես իմը բերեմ դու քոնը։ Բայց երբ զրույցի ժամանակ դու քո փաստերն ես բերում, որոնց դիմաց իմ բերած փաստերը չեն աշխատում, ես սկսում եմ արդեն պահանջել, որ դու այդ մասին չխոսես։ Ինչո՞ւ։

----------


## Rhayader

> Քո գրածի պահով համաձայն եմ։ Իմ կարծիքով ոմանք խնդիր են տեսել «ծիծաղելի» բառի մեջ։ Օրինակ, երբ ես մի քանի տարի առաջ կատարեցի մի քանի գրառումներ որոշ պետությունների ծիծաղելի օրենքների մասին, բոլորը հումորով դա ընդունեցին և մի հոգու մտքով անգամ չանցավ վիրավորվել դրանից։ Էս երևույթի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց դա ավելի շատ հոգեբանական ընկալման հարց ա, քան մոդերավորման։ 
> 
> Բայց արդյունքում թեման բաց է քննարկումների համար։


Բայց մոդերավորվեց, առանց նույնիսկ զգուշացնելու կամ նման բանի: Աստվածաշունչն իր տեքստում բոլոր կրոնների հետևորդներին է կպնում: Եթե այդքան օբյեկտիվ է մեր օդմինությունը, թող արգելի աստվածաշունչ մեջբերելն Ակումբում ընդհանրապես:

Գիտե՞ս որն է մոդերության ու իմ խնդիրը: Մոդերները խնդիրը չեն տեսնում, մինչև բավարար չափով մարդիկ, ում կարծիքի հետ իրենք հաշվի են նստում, չվիրավորվեն: Ես խնդիրը տեսնում եմ: Աստվածաշունչը չե՞ք ուզում արգելել: Խնդրեմ, ես «Մայն Կամպֆ» կցիտեմ: Մինչև կամ Աստվածաշունչն արգելեն, կամ կանոնները թեթևացնեն, կամ ինձ արգելափակեն: Սովորաբար տեղի է ունենում երրորդը:

----------


## Chuk

Ժառ, էս թեման կրոնական զգացմունքների մասի՞ն էր, թե՞ կինոյի տղեքի  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մեր մեջ ասած, էտ վերջին թեմայի փակվելու իմաստը ես էլ չհասկացա: Նորմալ թեմա էր, ոչ մեկին չէր վիարվորում: Ու ոնց որ հետ ա բացվել: Սրա մասին ա չէ՞ խոսքը: 
> 
> Բայց քո էս գրառումից նենց տպավորություն էր, որ կրոնական հայացքներդ են վիրավորվել, կամ որպես սեռական փոքրամասնություն խտրական վերաբերմունքի զոհ ես դառել:


Չէ, ապ, ինձ լրիվ մեկ ա, թե խտրականությունն ում նկատմամբ ա իրականացվում ու ում կրոնական հայացքներն են վիրավորվում: Եթե պիտի վիրավորվեն, ուրեմն թող բոլորինը վիրավորվեն, եթե ոչ, եկեք բաժինը փակենք ու կրոն չքննարկենք:

Իսկ հիմա նայենք, թե ովքեր են համարում, որ թեման կրոնական զգացմունքներ էր վիրավորում ու պիտի փակվեր.

Chuk (03.11.2013), keyboard (03.11.2013), Kuk (03.11.2013), Rammstein (03.11.2013), Vaio (04.11.2013), Vardik! (03.11.2013), Արամ (03.11.2013), Արէա (03.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.11.2013), Շինարար (03.11.2013)

Կարող եմ վերլուծել բոլորի մոտիվացիան, բացի keyboard-ից (իր անունը որ տեսա ցուցակում, ինձնից անկախ վեր թռա ու գոռացի՝ et tu, Brute)  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Սոֆ, կարող ես չչարչարվել, իմ մոտիվացիան շատ պարզ էր: Աստվածաշնչի ցանկացած դրվագ քննարկելը ես նորմալ եմ համարում: Սակայն դու թեման բացել էիր ակնհայտ ծաղրի ու ղժալու տանող նախաբանով: Ավելին, դու հենց սկզբից սադրել էիր հակառակ տեսակետ ունեցողներին: Դա ես գտնում եմ անթույլատրելի: Միաժամանակ այո, եղավ քննարկում, ղեկավար կազմով ու որոշվեց որ թեման վերաբացվում է, բայց էնպես, որ դրանում բացառվի ղժժոցին ու ծաղրը մարդկանց նկատմամբ:

Ու այո՛, իմ համար կարևոր են հավատացյալների զգացմունքները ու ինձնից հասանելի ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ իրենց զգացմունքների հետ չխաղան:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոֆ, կարող ես չչարչարվել, իմ մոտիվացիան շատ պարզ էր: Աստվածաշնչի ցանկացած դրվագ քննարկելը ես նորմալ եմ համարում: Սակայն դու թեման բացել էիր ակնհայտ ծաղրի ու ղժալու տանող նախաբանով: Ավելին, դու հենց սկզբից սադրել էիր հակառակ տեսակետ ունեցողներին: Դա ես գտնում եմ անթույլատրելի: Միաժամանակ այո, եղավ քննարկում, ղեկավար կազմով ու որոշվեց որ թեման վերաբացվում է, բայց էնպես, որ դրանում բացառվի ղժժոցին ու ծաղրը մարդկանց նկատմամբ:
> 
> Ու այո՛, իմ համար կարևոր են հավատացյալների զգացմունքները ու ինձնից հասանելի ամեն ինչ անելու եմ, որ իրենց զգացմունքների հետ չխաղան:


Խուտուտ տալ է՞լ չի կարելի: Օյ դե էլ մի:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.11.2013), VisTolog (07.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ, եթե խոսում ենք շնորհակալությունների մասին: Քո թեմայի նախաբանին շնորհակալություն էին հայտնել.

Jarre (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013), Վահե-91 (03.11.2013)

Ես կարող եմ բացատրել նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի մոտիվացիան: Բայց դա չի կարևորը: Ես ավելի կարևոր եմ համարում, որ դու մի հատ փորձես մտածել, թե ինչի իսկապես հետաքրքիր թեմադ էդքան քիչ մարդիկ էին հավանության արժանացրել: Գուցե՞ պատճառն իսկապես քո անտակտ նախաբանն էր, ու կարելի էր էնպես սկսել թեման, որ ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցներ փակել, մարդիկ էլ հետաքրքրված քննարկեին: Մտածիր էս մասին, դու կարող ես:

----------


## Rhayader

Ասենք, սա ասում է այն մարդն, ով ժամանակին արգելում էր ֆորումում նույնասեռականությունը քննարկել՝ կոնֆլիկտից խուսափելու համար:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ի դեպ, եթե խոսում ենք շնորհակալությունների մասին: Քո թեմայի նախաբանին շնորհակալություն էին հայտնել.
> 
> Jarre (04.11.2013), Աթեիստ (03.11.2013), Վահե-91 (03.11.2013)
> 
> Ես կարող եմ բացատրել նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի մոտիվացիան: Բայց դա չի կարևորը: Ես ավելի կարևոր եմ համարում, որ դու մի հատ փորձես մտածել, թե ինչի իսկապես հետաքրքիր թեմադ էդքան քիչ մարդիկ էին հավանության արժանացրել: Գուցե՞ պատճառն իսկապես քո անտակտ նախաբանն էր, ու կարելի էր էնպես սկսել թեման, որ ոչ մեկի մտքով չանցներ փակել, մարդիկ էլ հետաքրքրված քննարկեին: Մտածիր էս մասին, դու կարող ես:


Որովհետև ես թեման հավանության արժանանալու համար չեմ բացում, այլ նրա համար, որ ունեմ կոնկրետ ասելիք: Ու դա ասում եմ, ինչպես պատրաստվում էի ասել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ասենք, սա ասում է այն մարդն, ով ժամանակին արգելում էր ֆորումում նույնասեռականությունը քննարկել՝ կոնֆլիկտից խուսափելու համար:


Մի քիչ սխալ ես ներկայացնում, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում, այո, սա ասում է այն մարդը, ով փակել է նույնասեռականների մասին թեմաները, դրանցում լարվածությունը չափից ավելի թեժանալու ու սահմաններն անցնելու պատճառով:
Ու սա ասում էի այն մարդը, ում հանդիպելիս դու միշտ սիրում ես ասել, թե ինչքան ես իրեն հարգում  :Jpit:  Ի դեպ՝ փոխադարձ: Չնայած խասյաթիդ մի եքա հատված չեմ սիրում:

----------


## Chuk

> Որովհետև ես թեման հավանության արժանանալու համար չեմ բացում, այլ նրա համար, որ ունեմ կոնկրետ ասելիք: Ու դա ասում եմ, ինչպես պատրաստվում էի ասել:


Սա ֆորում է, ոչ թե բլոգ, Ռայ: Այստեղ թեման բացում են քննարկելու համար ու դա ցանկալի է, որ անեն էնպես, որ հնարավորինս շատերը մասնակցեն: Տարբերությունը մեծ ա, Ռայ: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, ես ասելիքս ասեցի, տրամադիր չեմ լեզու թրջելու, մնացածը քո մտածելու գործն ա:

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց մոդերավորվեց, առանց նույնիսկ զգուշացնելու կամ նման բանի: Աստվածաշունչն իր տեքստում բոլոր կրոնների հետևորդներին է կպնում: Եթե այդքան օբյեկտիվ է մեր օդմինությունը, թող արգելի աստվածաշունչ մեջբերելն Ակումբում ընդհանրապես:
> 
> Գիտե՞ս որն է մոդերության ու իմ խնդիրը: Մոդերները խնդիրը չեն տեսնում, մինչև բավարար չափով մարդիկ, ում կարծիքի հետ իրենք հաշվի են նստում, չվիրավորվեն: Ես խնդիրը տեսնում եմ: Աստվածաշունչը չե՞ք ուզում արգելել: Խնդրեմ, ես «Մայն Կամպֆ» կցիտեմ: Մինչև կամ Աստվածաշունչն արգելեն, կամ կանոնները թեթևացնեն, կամ ինձ արգելափակեն: Սովորաբար տեղի է ունենում երրորդը:


*Rhayader* ջան, ես կոնկրետ էս իրավիճակը հետևյալ կերպ եմ տեսնում.

1) դու բացել ես թեմա, ու նշել, որ այդ թեմայում «կվայելենք տարբեր հավատացյալների ցանկացած տրամաբանությանը հակասող արդարացումներն այս առիթով»։ Ես համաձայն եմ թեմայի իմաստի հետ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ իմ համար անընդունելի ա ինչ որ մի տեղ գնալ ինչ որ մեկի ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ դատարկ մտքերի ու ծուռ տրամաբանության վրա ծիծաղելու՝ վայելելու համար։ Ու դա դեմ է նաև Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Նման մարդկանց հետ զրուցելիս ես միշտ հույս ունեմ, որ կարող եմ ինչ որ բանով օգնել, ինչպես ժամանակին ինձ են օգնել։ Դրա համար իմ զրուցակիցը միշտ մարդ ա ինձ համար, որը գուցե էս հարցում իմ համար ծիծաղալու մտքեր ա ասում, բայց առնվազն մի ուրիշ հարցում նենց դրական հատկություն ունի, ես կասեի ունիկալ հատկություն, որ ես պիտի շատ հաց ու պանիր ուտեմ իրան հասնելու համար։ 

2) Ակումբի տարածքում ցանկացած մարդ կարա հանգիստ քննարկի ցանկացած կրոնական գիրք, ուսմունք, ծես և այլ թեմա։ Ու կարա գրի ցանկացած տեղեկություն առանց վիրավորական բառերի, մարդու արժանապատվությունը ոտնակոխելու ու ծաղրելու։ Օրինակ. ես գիտեմ, որ Տուկուլիտու կրոնական կազմակերպության անդամները լայնորեն կիրառում են կղկղանքաբուժությունը, ես տենց կգրեմ, բայց չեմ գրի ծաղրելով կամ ք*ք բառը գործածելով։ Այսինքն հնարավոր ա ուղղակի փոխանցել տեղեկություն, հնարավոր ա էտ տեղեկության մասին քո հստակ կարծիքը ներկայացնել ու կարելի ա էտ ամենը անել հարգանք դրսևորելով մարդու նկատմամբ։ Եթե իմ համար դա հիմարություն է, անհեթեթություն է, վտանգ է, ապա պարզ կգրեմ այդ մասին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կդրսևորեմ հարգանք զրուցակցիս հանդեպ։

Հետևաբար պետք չի ստեղծել տպավորություն, որ Ակումբում դա արգելված ա։ Փորձի նման կերպ գրել ու կտեսնես, որ ցանկացած տեղեկություն կարող ես գրել։ Ես օրինակ ինչ ուզում եմ այն էլ գրում եմ։ Անգամ եթե դա դեմ է մեծամասնության կարծիքին։ Էն ժամանակ երբ կրոնական հայացքներս ահավոր տարբեր էր էլի ազատ գրում էի։ Ճիշտ ա ստանում էի հակահարված ակումբցիների կողմից, բայց ազատ արտահայտվելու խնդիր չկար։ Չկա ցենզուրա տեղեկություն հայտնելու մասին։ Իմ նկատելով դա ընդհակառակը ողջունվում է։

Խնդրի լուծումը ես հենց այստեղ եմ տեսնում։

Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ արդեն ընդհանուր թեմայի վերաբերյալ։ Եթե քննարկումների ժամանակ մենք ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ հարգենք դիմացինին, հավատա, որ նույնիսկ կատակի, մի քիչ չափն անցած կատակի դեպքում զրուցակիցը լրիվ ուրիշ արձագանք կտա։ Հարգանք անհատի արժանապատվությանը։ Այ սա այս խնդրի լուծման բանալիներից մեկն ա։

----------

Chuk (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Շինարար (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արտ ջան, բայց որ խորանում ես ստեղ էլ արդեն մենք՝ աթեիստներս չենք կարա պատճառ ունենանք վիրավորվելու, որովհետև մարդը ուղղակի ասում ա. Չգիտեմ, դու ո՞նց, բայց ես կապիկից չեմ առաջացել։ Ոչ վիրավորում ա, ոչ բան, ուղղակի ասում ա, որ ինքը չի հավատում, որ կապիկից ա առաջացել։


Դե մենք էլ ասում ենք, եթե չես հավատում էվոլյուցիային որեմն ազնիվ եղիր ու բժշկական ծառայություններից մի օգտվի… ու սկսում ա…

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շին, աթեիզմով ենթագիտակցաբար հպարտանալու (մեկ-մեկ էլ՝ լավ էլ գիտակցաբար ու բացահայտ) պատճառը, կարծում եմ էն ա, որ աթեիզմը ինչ-որ առումով վախի բացակայություն ա նշանակում: Ու ազատություն ա տալիս՝ ինքդ քեզ համար որոշելու, թե դու աշխարհի, կյանքի ստեղծումը ոնց ես պատկերացնում: Սկսած էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունից, վերջացրած կանաչ մարդուկների երկար, կպչուն մատների խառը լինելով: Դրանք դուրդ չեն գալիս, դու քո տեսությունը մշակի, ազատ ես:
> Ու էդ ազատությունը, վախի բացակայությունը հավատացող մարդու հանդեպ, հատկապես եթե իր մոտ աստվածավախությունը սուր ա արտահայտված, մի տեսակ բարձրից նայելու տենդենց ա ստեղծում: Հաճախ՝ պարզապես թվացյալ: 
> Հավատացողն ընտրություն չունի: Իր աշխարհը մենակ մի ծագում ունի: Ու ինքը չի ուզում մնացածի մասին մտածի անգամ: Եթե մտածում էլ ա՝ լուրջ չի վերաբերում: 
> 
> էդ ազատությունն ու ընտրության հնարավորությունը մեկ-մեկ հատվում ա գերակայության զգացումի ու չարախնդության հետ, որտև աթեիտը չի կարողանում հասկանա՝ լավ, ախր էս մարդիկ ոնց չեն ջոկում, որ կրոնը սարքած բան ա, արհեստածին, կառավարելու նպատակով ստեղծված մեխանիզմ: Ու էդ չհասկանալը մեկ-մեկ ագրեսիայի ա բերում: Ցանկացած մարդ ագրեսիայի ու չարության չափաբաժին ունի իր ներսում, աթեիստի մոտ դրա կատալիզատորը կրոնն ա: Ու կրոնով տարված մարդիկ: Աթեիստին դժվար ա ուրիշ բանով հունից հանել, որտև ինքը գրեթե ամեն ինչի համար գիտական բացատրություն ունի, փաստարկված:
> Իրան ագրեսիայի ա մղում կույր հավատը: Ու կրոնական գրքերի երկակի ստանդարտները: 
> Դրա համար ակումբցի աթեիստները մեկ-մեկ չեն կարողանում լեզուներն իրան պահեն, որտև իրենց միջի չար կողմերը՝ կծելը, նեղացնելն ու մնացածը ամենատրամաբանականը կրոնի բաժնում իրականացնելն ա: Էնտեղ իրանք բախվում են իրանց կենսակերպին հակասող իրականության: Մնացած բաժիններում իրանք պատճառ չունեն չար լինելու...եթե իհարկե տեղից վատ մարդ չեն պարզապես:
> 
> Հավատացյալի համար իրականում ավելի մեծ դաշտ կա՝ չարություն արտահայտելու: Նույն ակումբում: Ինչքան թեմաներ կան, որ դեմ են գնում կրոնի պրոպագանդածին:
> ...


Գալ ջան, այ տեսնու՞մ ես, դուք` աթեիստներդ, արդեն ձեզ համար որոշել եք, որ «դուք ավելի լավն եք» ու էդ ձեր «լավը լինելը» ամեն տեղ ցույց եք տալիս: Ո՞վ ասեց, որ հավատացյալը չի կարա ընդունի էվոլյուցիան: Ես ընդունում եմ: Ավելին ասեմ` դա չի հակասում Աստվածաշնչին: Էնքան խորը հարցեր կան ստեղ, էնքան տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ: Ու ասեմ քեզ, հավատացյալների մեջ հեչ էլ շատ չի ագրեսիան ու չարությունը: Ժամանակին, երբ ես ընտրեցի քրիստոնեությունը, հենց իրանց կերպարից ելնելով ընտրեցի: Իհարկե, մենք էստեղ ուրիշ բան էլ ենք տեսնում: Տեսնում ենք ՀԱԵ-ի հետևորդ հիստերիկներին, բայց այ իրանք իրանց հետևած կրոնից գաղափար չունեն: Գիտես ինձ համար խնդալու՞ չի, որ իրանք Աստվածաշունչ են պաչում: Բայց ժամանակին ես կարայի իրանց հետ ժամերով նստեի (եթե, իհարկե, խոսակցություն բացվում էր կամ իրենք ուզում էին) ու բացատրել, որ քրիստոնյա լինելը պասպորտում գրված բան չի, որ պետք ա մի քիչ գաղափար ունենալ, թե դա ինչ ա:



> *Շին*, ինձ վաղուց մի հատ միտք ա տանջում, արի քեզ հետ կիսվեմ, հետաքրքիր ա, դու ինչ ես մտածում:
> 
> Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ հավատացող մարդու համար կյանքը միշտ պակաս ցավոտ ու բարդ ա, քան չհավատացողի համար:  Որտև հավատացողի կյանքում եթե ինչ-որ վատ բան ա լինում, ինքը մտածում ա՝ վերուստ կանխորոշված էր, չխառնվեմ լավ, էս անգամ սենց արեց, մյուս անգամ իմ հանդեպ ավելի ուշադիր կլինի, մանավանդ որ ես ինձ ավելի խելոք կպահեմ: 
> Չհավատացողի մոտ, որ վատ բան ա լինում, սկսվում են հարցերը: Ինչո՞ւ, ինչի՞ համար, ի՞նչ վատություն էի արել: Ու չկա բացատրություն:
> 
> Ու տենց ողջ կյանքում, շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառներով՝ հարցեր, հարցեր, հարցեր, որ պատասխան չունեն:
> Իսկ անպատասխան հարցը ծանր բան ա: 
> 
> Հիշում ե՞ս "Աշխարհի վերջը" ֆիլմը:
> ...


Գալ, նույն կերպ էլ էստեղ... Հավատացյալի համար շատ հարցեր ավելի բարդ են, քան աթեիստի, որովհետև երբ մի վատ բան ա լինում, շուռ են գալիս ու ասում` ինչու՞, այ Աստված, որ դու բարի ու սիրող էիր, ինչու՞ սենց բան թույլ տվեցիր: Բացի դրանից, էդպիսի բան չկա, որ ամեն ինչ կանխորոշված ա: Ժամանակին մենք ընկերներներով Աստվածաշունչը լիքը փորփրեցինք ու աստվածաբանների հետ խոսեցինք էդ թեմայով: Չէ, ըստ քրիստոնեության, ամեն ինչ մարդու ընտրությունն ա, ու էդ ընտրություններից ա կախված, թե մարդը հետագայում ինչ ճամփով կգնա: Իհարկե, կան բաներ, որոնք «ի վերուստ» տրված են, բայց դրանց կարծեմ աթեիստներն էլ դեմ չեն. կարո՞ղ ա ի վերուստ չի որոշված յուրաքանչյուրիս սեռը, ծնողները, ազգությունը և այլն: Իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչը մեր բոլորի էշ խելքի արդյունքն ա, անգամ էն անձը, որի հետ կընտրես ամուսնանալ: 

Ու հա, անպատասխան հարցեր հավատացյալներն էլ ունեն, աթեիստներն էլ: Նայի, վերցնենք հենց կյանքի իմաստը: Հավատացյալներից շատերը կարծում են, թե իրանց կյանքն իմաստ ունի, բայց երբ մի քանի հարց ես տալիս, կախում ա: Ինձ համար բավարար չի աստվածաշնչյան պնդումը, որ մենք էստեղ հայտնվել ենք Աստծո ծրագրի համաձայն: Էդ ի՞նչ ծրագիր ա, ինչի՞ համար: Ասում են` որպեսզի Աստված մենակ չմնար: Է չէր ուզում մենակ մնար, թող մի երկու հատ մարդ ստեղծեր, պրծներ, ինչի՞ համար էս սաղ յոթ միլիարդը: Ու սենց շարունակ...

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մի քիչ սխալ ես ներկայացնում, բայց դե ամեն դեպքում, այո, սա ասում է այն մարդը, ով փակել է նույնասեռականների մասին թեմաները, դրանցում լարվածությունը չափից ավելի թեժանալու ու սահմաններն անցնելու պատճառով:
> Ու սա ասում էի այն մարդը, ում հանդիպելիս դու միշտ սիրում ես ասել, թե ինչքան ես իրեն հարգում  Ի դեպ՝ փոխադարձ: Չնայած խասյաթիդ մի եքա հատված չեմ սիրում:


Եթե ես չանեի այն, ինչ ճիշտ եմ համարել, ինքս ինձ չէի հարգի: Եթե չհամարեի, որ դու անում ես այն, ինչ ճիշտ ես համարում, քեզ չէի հարգի: Բնավ պարտադիր չի, որ ես ու դու նույն բանը ճիշտ համարենք: Իմ հարգանքը քեզ քննադատելու քանակից կախված չի:

----------


## Rhayader

> *Rhayader* ջան, ես կոնկրետ էս իրավիճակը հետևյալ կերպ եմ տեսնում.
> 
> 1) դու բացել ես թեմա, ու նշել, որ այդ թեմայում «կվայելենք տարբեր հավատացյալների ցանկացած տրամաբանությանը հակասող արդարացումներն այս առիթով»։ Ես համաձայն եմ թեմայի իմաստի հետ, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ իմ համար անընդունելի ա ինչ որ մի տեղ գնալ ինչ որ մեկի ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ դատարկ մտքերի ու ծուռ տրամաբանության վրա ծիծաղելու՝ վայելելու համար։ Ու դա դեմ է նաև Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։ Նման մարդկանց հետ զրուցելիս ես միշտ հույս ունեմ, որ կարող եմ ինչ որ բանով օգնել, ինչպես ժամանակին ինձ են օգնել։ Դրա համար իմ զրուցակիցը միշտ մարդ ա ինձ համար, որը գուցե էս հարցում իմ համար ծիծաղալու մտքեր ա ասում, բայց առնվազն մի ուրիշ հարցում նենց դրական հատկություն ունի, ես կասեի ունիկալ հատկություն, որ ես պիտի շատ հաց ու պանիր ուտեմ իրան հասնելու համար։


Ես հակված եմ կարծել, որ ամեն մեկն ինքն իրեն պիտի օգնի: Ես միայն կարող եմ տեսանկյուն հայտնել:




> 2) Ակումբի տարածքում ցանկացած մարդ կարա հանգիստ քննարկի ցանկացած կրոնական գիրք, ուսմունք, ծես և այլ թեմա։ Ու կարա գրի ցանկացած տեղեկություն առանց վիրավորական բառերի, մարդու արժանապատվությունը ոտնակոխելու ու ծաղրելու։ Օրինակ. ես գիտեմ, որ Տուկուլիտու կրոնական կազմակերպության անդամները լայնորեն կիրառում են կղկղանքաբուժությունը, ես տենց կգրեմ, բայց չեմ գրի ծաղրելով կամ ք*ք բառը գործածելով։ Այսինքն հնարավոր ա ուղղակի փոխանցել տեղեկություն, հնարավոր ա էտ տեղեկության մասին քո հստակ կարծիքը ներկայացնել ու կարելի ա էտ ամենը անել հարգանք դրսևորելով մարդու նկատմամբ։ Եթե իմ համար դա հիմարություն է, անհեթեթություն է, վտանգ է, ապա պարզ կգրեմ այդ մասին, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կդրսևորեմ հարգանք զրուցակցիս հանդեպ։


Փորձիր քննարկել, կտեսնես, թե ինչ դուրս կգա: Ու եթե ծաղրն օպոզիցիա չհանդիպի, ոչ մեկը չբողոքի, այն հավանաբար կմնա անպատիժ:




> Հետևաբար պետք չի ստեղծել տպավորություն, որ Ակումբում դա արգելված ա։ Փորձի նման կերպ գրել ու կտեսնես, որ ցանկացած տեղեկություն կարող ես գրել։ Ես օրինակ ինչ ուզում եմ այն էլ գրում եմ։ Անգամ եթե դա դեմ է մեծամասնության կարծիքին։ Էն ժամանակ երբ կրոնական հայացքներս ահավոր տարբեր էր էլի ազատ գրում էի։ Ճիշտ ա ստանում էի հակահարված ակումբցիների կողմից, բայց ազատ արտահայտվելու խնդիր չկար։ Չկա ցենզուրա տեղեկություն հայտնելու մասին։ Իմ նկատելով դա ընդհակառակը ողջունվում է։
> 
> Խնդրի լուծումը ես հենց այստեղ եմ տեսնում։
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ ասեմ արդեն ընդհանուր թեմայի վերաբերյալ։ Եթե քննարկումների ժամանակ մենք ԻՍԿԱՊԵՍ հարգենք դիմացինին, հավատա, որ նույնիսկ կատակի, մի քիչ չափն անցած կատակի դեպքում զրուցակիցը լրիվ ուրիշ արձագանք կտա։ Հարգանք անհատի արժանապատվությանը։ Այ սա այս խնդրի լուծման բանալիներից մեկն ա։


Դա տպավորություն չի, դա կենսափորձ է: Մահմեդականի մոտ իր կրոնը չես քննադատի առանց կռվի: Նույնը՝ հուդայականի մոտ: Ավելի քիչ չափով՝ քրիստոնյաների որոշ մասի մոտ:

Առանց նույնասեռականության թեման քննարկելու, թեկուզ կոնֆլիկտի հասցնելու, հանդուրժողականության չես հասնի: Ադմինությունն ընդամենը նախընտրեց, որ քննարկումն ու կոնֆլիկտները՝ փոթորիկը, այլ կերպ ասած, ֆորումի վրայով անցնեն, ու երբ հանդուրժողականությունը կլինի, թող թեման քննարկվի:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

Վերնագրի ընտրությունը լավ հասկանում եմ. հենց պիտի «զգացմունք» բառը լինի մեջը, որովհետև էստեղ առաջին հերթին դրա մասին են խոսում՝ արդյո՞ք խոցվում են մարդկանց զգացմունքները էս բաժնի քննարկումների արդյունքում, ու ոնց որ թե, հա, խոցվում են: Անգերեն ասած՝ "It hurts my feelings". շեշտը հենց զգացմունք բառի վրա:

Ուղղակի պիտի հասկանալ, որ սա ֆորում է, որտեղ ամեն բաժնում էլ գաղափարական բախումներ են լինելու. որտեղ կարծիք լինի, էնտեղ հակակարծիք է լինելու: Ուզում է կրոն լինի, ուզում է՝ քաղաքականություն, ուզում է՝ այլ բաժին: Անգամ առաջին հայացքից էդքան անմեղ թվացող «Ստեղծագործական անկյունը» լրիվ նույն վիճակում է, ու կարծում եք էնտեղ մարդկանց զգացմունքները չեն խոցվո՞ւմ: 
Հարցն էն է, որ եթե մարդ մտել է էս դաշտը ու կարծիք է տալիս-առնում, պիտի ընդունի նաև հետևանքները: Պիտի ընդունի, որ մարդիկ իր հետ ոչ միշտ են համակարծիք լինելու, անգամ արմատապես ուրիշ հայացքներ են ունենալու, ու դա, հա, հնարավոր է, որ կարող է անգամ ցավացնել: 
Մարդիկ իրենց համոզմունքների համար պատրաստ են կյանք տալ, ու էդպես եղել է ողջ պատմության ընթացքում, դուք ասում եք՝ վայ, հանկարծ զգացմունքները չխոցվեն:

Հիմա կոնկրետ կրոնի վերաբերյալ: 
Էնպես չի էլի, որ էստեղ երկու ծայրահեղ խումբ կա՝ աթեիստներ ու հավատացյալներ, և իրենք իրար են գզում: Ամեն ինչ էդքան սև ու սպիտակ չի: Էդ աթեիստի ու հավատացյալի արանքում էլ շատ ուրիշ երանգներ կան ու նաև մարդիկ, որոնք ավելի շատ երանգների մեջ են, քան էդ հստակ սև ու սպիտակի: 
Օրինակ՝ ես ինձ ագնոստիկ եմ համարում. ոչ կարող եմ ժխտել Աստծո գոյության հարցը, ոչ ընդունել, ու ոչ էլ առանձնապես հետաքրքրված եմ՝ ի վերջո ինքը կա, թե չկա: Բայց խիստ վատ եմ տրամադրված «կրոնի» հանդեպ: Էնպես չի, որ ինձ մեջտեղից պատռելու եմ, որ մարդկանց աչքերը բացեմ ու ցույց տամ, թե ինչ չարիք է կրոնը. դրա համար կա համաշխարհային պատմություն, ընդամենը մի քիչ ուսումնասիրել է պետք: Բայց մյուս կողմից, շատ լավ կարող եմ հասկանալ նրանց, ովքեր ջանք չեն խնայում հակակրոնային պայքարի համար: Եթե դա ինչ-որ մեկին ցավեցնում է, կարելի է ուղղակի հեռու մնալ էդ կաթսայից: Իսկ ավելի լավ կլինի, առաջ գալ սեփական հակադիր փաստարկներով ու համոզմունքներով. ի վերջո դա է ֆորումի նպատակը:

Անցնենք ծաղրի հարցին: 
Էն, որ Ակումբում անհիշելի ժամանակներից միշտ էլ թույլատրելի է եղել ծաղրել երևույթը (չշփոթել մարդկանց հետ), դա էդպես է: Սկսած Լեոնի փղերից, վերջացրած՝ տականք երգերով, բլթոտ հայտարարություններով ու քաղաքական հոդվածներով: Ինչո՞ւ պիտի կրոնը բացառություն լինի: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ոմն մի գիրք զավեշտ է համարում, իր իրավունքն է դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել:
Ուրիշ բան, որ թույլատրելի չի ծաղրել մարդկանց, ովքեր այլ տեսակետի կողմնակից են: Դա էլ, այսպես ասած, «օֆիցիալ կերպով» թույլատրելի չի: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ղեկավարությունից սկսած շարքային անդամով վերջացրած, մեկս մյուսի հանդեպ ծաղրական նոպաներ երբեմն ունենում ենք: Բայց հենց համը դուրս է գալիս, զգուշացումներով, տուգանքներով ու արգելափակումներով հարցը լուծվում է: Էդ հարցը նորմավորված է  :Smile: 

Մի խոսքով, հարգելի ֆորումակիցներ, ինչպես ասում են՝ թրջվելուց վախեցողը ջուրը չի մտնի: Եթե մտել եք քննարկումների դաշտ, ընդունեք նաև խաղի կանոնները: 
Կամ խնայեք ձեր զգացմունքներն ու ամբողջ կյանքում հեռու մնացեք ամեն տեսակի գաղափարկան քննարկումներից. դրանք կարող են ցավեցնել:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Rhayader (07.11.2013), VisTolog (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ ջան, այ տեսնու՞մ ես, դուք` աթեիստներդ, արդեն ձեզ համար որոշել եք, որ «դուք ավելի լավն եք» ու էդ ձեր «լավը լինելը» ամեն տեղ ցույց եք տալիս: Ո՞վ ասեց, որ հավատացյալը չի կարա ընդունի էվոլյուցիան: Ես ընդունում եմ: Ավելին ասեմ` դա չի հակասում Աստվածաշնչին: Էնքան խորը հարցեր կան ստեղ, էնքան տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ: Ու ասեմ քեզ, հավատացյալների մեջ հեչ էլ շատ չի ագրեսիան ու չարությունը: Ժամանակին, երբ ես ընտրեցի քրիստոնեությունը, հենց իրանց կերպարից ելնելով ընտրեցի: Իհարկե, մենք էստեղ ուրիշ բան էլ ենք տեսնում: Տեսնում ենք ՀԱԵ-ի հետևորդ հիստերիկներին, բայց այ իրանք իրանց հետևած կրոնից գաղափար չունեն: Գիտես ինձ համար խնդալու՞ չի, որ իրանք Աստվածաշունչ են պաչում: Բայց ժամանակին ես կարայի իրանց հետ ժամերով նստեի (եթե, իհարկե, խոսակցություն բացվում էր կամ իրենք ուզում էին) ու բացատրել, որ քրիստոնյա լինելը պասպորտում գրված բան չի, որ պետք ա մի քիչ գաղափար ունենալ, թե դա ինչ ա:


Բյուր, դու շատ իրար հակասող բաներ ես ասում… իրականում հավատացյալ հասկացությունը ռեզինի նման ձգում ես ու դա մենակ դու չես անում… աշխարհում ավետարանը 100 ձևի մեկնաբանող կա ու ամեն մեկը իր մեկնաբանությունը հակադրում ա մյուսին էն աստիճանի որ իրար սպանում են… 

քոնը դրանցից մեկն ա որ ասում ա որ ընդունում ա էվոլյուցիան… մի խոսքով գիտությունը ընդունվում ա գերակա ավետարանից… էն որ ասում ես չի հակասում, դա ավետարանի քո մեկնաբանությունն ա… ըստ էության դու շարժվում ես դեպի աթեիզմը… էս վիճակով ոնց որ ես եմ հասկանում քո համար աստծո գոյությունը կամ չգոյությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի փոխում քո աշխարհընկալումը… 

մեր բանավեճը երբեք ծաղրի չի հասնի քո մոտեցման դեպքում որովհետև դու փաստն ընդունում ես… գիտությունը քո համար հիմք ա ու առաջնային ա բանավեճում ու կարծիք կազմելու մեջ… ես արդեն չեմ հասկանում թե դու ինչ տեսակի հավատացյալ/քրիստոնյա ես… դուք՝ հավատացյալներդ չափից ավելի շատ տեսակներ ունեք ու բոլորդ էլ իրար հակասող, բայց միասնական եք միայն աթեիզմի դեմ ելնելուց… Աթեիստները շատ տեսակներ չունեն… աթեիզմը կրոնի պատճառով ա որ գոյություն ունի… 

էնպես որ երբ խոսքը գնում ա կրոնական զգացմունքների վիրավորելուն միայն աթեիստներին հիշելը ՇԱՏ անարդար ա… կրոններն ու դրա ուղղությունները իրար ոչ միայն զգացմունքներն են վիրավորում, այլև հասցնում մարմնական վնասվածքներ ու սպանությունների… 

Բյուր ջան ավելի շուտ կրոնականներն են մեզ նկարագրում իբր մենք մեզ բարձր ենք դասում, մենք մեզ կենդանական աշխարհի մաս ենք համարում ու կապիկներին էլ մեր ոչ շատ հեռավոր նախնիները… unlike կրոնականները ովքեր իրենց աստծո ընտրյալն են համարում և վեր դասում իրենց կենդանական աշխարհից… և ի վերջո, Բյուր ջան աթեիստներից եք պահանջում "ըմբռնումով մոտենալ" ու չվիրավորել կրոնականների զգացմունքները, դրանով զիջում պահանջելով աթեիստներից… զիջում ա ուժեղը… 





> Գալ, նույն կերպ էլ էստեղ... Հավատացյալի համար շատ հարցեր ավելի բարդ են, քան աթեիստի, որովհետև երբ մի վատ բան ա լինում, շուռ են գալիս ու ասում` ինչու՞, այ Աստված, որ դու բարի ու սիրող էիր, ինչու՞ սենց բան թույլ տվեցիր: Բացի դրանից, էդպիսի բան չկա, որ ամեն ինչ կանխորոշված ա: Ժամանակին մենք ընկերներներով Աստվածաշունչը լիքը փորփրեցինք ու աստվածաբանների հետ խոսեցինք էդ թեմայով: Չէ, ըստ քրիստոնեության, ամեն ինչ մարդու ընտրությունն ա, ու էդ ընտրություններից ա կախված, թե մարդը հետագայում ինչ ճամփով կգնա: Իհարկե, կան բաներ, որոնք «ի վերուստ» տրված են, բայց դրանց կարծեմ աթեիստներն էլ դեմ չեն. կարո՞ղ ա ի վերուստ չի որոշված յուրաքանչյուրիս սեռը, ծնողները, ազգությունը և այլն: Իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչը մեր բոլորի էշ խելքի արդյունքն ա, անգամ էն անձը, որի հետ կընտրես ամուսնանալ:


Բյուր, կրոնականն ու աթեիստը տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում հարցի պատասխանները… կրոնականի համար հարցի պատասխանը կապվում ա գործած մեղքերի հետ, իսկ աթեիստի համար հարցի պատասխանը պատճառահետևանքային ա… սրա մեջ շատ չեմ խորանա, բարդ թեմա ա ես էլ էդքան կոմպոտենտ չեմ… բայց բախումները լինում են նաև էս հողի վրա… 





> Ու հա, անպատասխան հարցեր հավատացյալներն էլ ունեն, աթեիստներն էլ: Նայի, վերցնենք հենց կյանքի իմաստը: Հավատացյալներից շատերը կարծում են, թե իրանց կյանքն իմաստ ունի, բայց երբ մի քանի հարց ես տալիս, կախում ա: Ինձ համար բավարար չի աստվածաշնչյան պնդումը, որ մենք էստեղ հայտնվել ենք Աստծո ծրագրի համաձայն: Էդ ի՞նչ ծրագիր ա, ինչի՞ համար: Ասում են` որպեսզի Աստված մենակ չմնար: Է չէր ուզում մենակ մնար, թող մի երկու հատ մարդ ստեղծեր, պրծներ, ինչի՞ համար էս սաղ յոթ միլիարդը: Ու սենց շարունակ...


Բյուր կարա՞ս ասես թե դու ի՞նչ տեսակի քրիստոնյա ես ու ոնց ես հավատում աստծուն… հետաքրքիր ա ուղակի…

----------


## Սերխիո

> Անցնենք ծաղրի հարցին: 
> Էն, որ Ակումբում անհիշելի ժամանակներից միշտ էլ թույլատրելի է եղել ծաղրել երևույթը (չշփոթել մարդկանց հետ), դա էդպես է: *Սկսած Լեոնի փղերից, վերջացրած՝ տականք երգերով, բլթոտ հայտարարություններով ու քաղաքական հոդվածներով: Ինչո՞ւ պիտի կրոնը բացառություն լինի: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ոմն մի գիրք զավեշտ է համարում, իր իրավունքն է դրա մասին բարձրաձայնել:*
> Ուրիշ բան, որ թույլատրելի չի ծաղրել մարդկանց, ովքեր այլ տեսակետի կողմնակից են: Դա էլ, այսպես ասած, «օֆիցիալ կերպով» թույլատրելի չի: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ ղեկավարությունից սկսած շարքային անդամով վերջացրած, մեկս մյուսի հանդեպ ծաղրական նոպաներ երբեմն ունենում ենք: Բայց հենց համը դուրս է գալիս, զգուշացումներով, տուգանքներով ու արգելափակումներով հարցը լուծվում է: Էդ հարցը նորմավորված է


Այվի  ջան ,  էս մտքի  հետ համաձայն չեմ, կրոնը չես համեմատի  գրքի, բլթոտ հայտարարութայն և այլի  հետ, քանի որ  ,եթե  քո , իմ  կամ նրա  համար  դա ուղղակի կրոն ա,  են մյուսի համար  դա սրբություն ա,ասենք  ինչպես  ծնողը, ու  դրանով դու վիրավորում ես իրեն , իր սրբությանը, միթե կարելի է դա  ծաղրի ենթարկել ? միթե   դիմացինիդ  ,որին հարգում ես ,ու պատկառանք զգում դու չես ուզւոմ նեղացնես, բայց  քեզ իրավունք  ես վերապահում ծաղրել իր կրոնը, որը իր համար Տիեզերք է, ես ունեմ նման  ընկեր, եթե ես  համոզված աթեիստ լինեի, միևնույն է  մի բառ անգամ չէի ասի  իր ներկայությամ, չէի բարձրաձայնի.....

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, այ տեսնու՞մ ես, դուք` աթեիստներդ, արդեն ձեզ համար որոշել եք, որ «դուք ավելի լավն եք» ու էդ ձեր «լավը լինելը» ամեն տեղ ցույց եք տալիս: *Ո՞վ ասեց, որ հավատացյալը չի կարա ընդունի էվոլյուցիան: Ես ընդունում եմ: Ավելին ասեմ` դա չի հակասում Աստվածաշնչին:* Էնքան խորը հարցեր կան ստեղ, էնքան տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ: Ու ասեմ քեզ, հավատացյալների մեջ հեչ էլ շատ չի ագրեսիան ու չարությունը: Ժամանակին, երբ ես ընտրեցի քրիստոնեությունը, հենց իրանց կերպարից ելնելով ընտրեցի: Իհարկե, մենք էստեղ ուրիշ բան էլ ենք տեսնում: Տեսնում ենք ՀԱԵ-ի հետևորդ հիստերիկներին, բայց այ իրանք իրանց հետևած կրոնից գաղափար չունեն: Գիտես ինձ համար խնդալու՞ չի, որ իրանք Աստվածաշունչ են պաչում: Բայց ժամանակին ես կարայի իրանց հետ ժամերով նստեի (եթե, իհարկե, խոսակցություն բացվում էր կամ իրենք ուզում էին) ու բացատրել, որ քրիստոնյա լինելը պասպորտում գրված բան չի, որ պետք ա մի քիչ գաղափար ունենալ, թե դա ինչ ա:


Բյուր ջան, ո՞նց չի հակասում: Ո՞ւր ա էնտեղ էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն: Էվոլյուցիան վեց օր չի տևում, ջան:
Հավատացյալ լինելն ու էվոլյուցիային հավատալը նույնն ա, ինչ բոլորին հայտարարել, որ բուսակեր ես ու սաղից  թաքուն մսով բորշ խեղդել գիշերները:  
Եթե դու ընդունում ես էվոլյուցիան, ուրեմն վերևինի գոյությունը պետք ա բացառես: Իրանք համատեղելի չեն: Հակառակ դեպքում պետք ա աստվածաշնչում ինձ ցույց տաս էն հատվածը, թե ոնց ա ամեոբան դինոզավր դառնում:





> Ու հա, անպատասխան հարցեր հավատացյալներն էլ ունեն, աթեիստներն էլ: Նայի, վերցնենք հենց կյանքի իմաստը: Հավատացյալներից շատերը կարծում են, թե իրանց կյանքն իմաստ ունի, բայց երբ մի քանի հարց ես տալիս, կախում ա: Ինձ համար բավարար չի աստվածաշնչյան պնդումը, որ մենք էստեղ հայտնվել ենք Աստծո ծրագրի համաձայն: Էդ ի՞նչ ծրագիր ա, ինչի՞ համար: Ասում են` որպեսզի Աստված մենակ չմնար: Է չէր ուզում մենակ մնար, թող մի երկու հատ մարդ ստեղծեր, պրծներ, ինչի՞ համար էս սաղ յոթ միլիարդը: Ու սենց շարունակ...


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ շատ հավատացողներ իրենց էս նույն հարցերը տան, Բյուր ջան: Քո մեջ պարզապես գիտական մարդն ու հավատացողն ա պայքարում: 
Իմ հասկանալով եթե հավատում ես, տենց հարցեր չպետք ա տաս: Հարցն արդեն կասկած ա: Կասկածն էլ ճանապարհ ա դեպի աթեիզմ:

----------


## Rhayader

Ուրիշի կրոնական զգացմունքների վիրավորվելուն ու դրա առաջացրած լացուկոծին, ընդհանուր դեպքում, վերաբերվում եմ այսպես.

----------

VisTolog (07.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վերնագրի ընտրությունը լավ հասկանում եմ. հենց պիտի «զգացմունք» բառը լինի մեջը, որովհետև էստեղ առաջին հերթին դրա մասին են խոսում՝ արդյո՞ք խոցվում են մարդկանց զգացմունքները էս բաժնի քննարկումների արդյունքում, ու ոնց որ թե, հա, խոցվում են: Անգերեն ասած՝ "It hurts my feelings". շեշտը հենց զգացմունք բառի վրա:
> 
> Ուղղակի պիտի հասկանալ, որ սա ֆորում է, որտեղ ամեն բաժնում էլ գաղափարական բախումներ են լինելու. որտեղ կարծիք լինի, էնտեղ հակակարծիք է լինելու: Ուզում է կրոն լինի, ուզում է՝ քաղաքականություն, ուզում է՝ այլ բաժին: Անգամ առաջին հայացքից էդքան անմեղ թվացող «Ստեղծագործական անկյունը» լրիվ նույն վիճակում է, ու կարծում եք էնտեղ մարդկանց զգացմունքները չեն խոցվո՞ւմ: 
> Հարցն էն է, որ եթե մարդ մտել է էս դաշտը ու կարծիք է տալիս-առնում, պիտի ընդունի նաև հետևանքները: Պիտի ընդունի, որ մարդիկ իր հետ ոչ միշտ են համակարծիք լինելու, անգամ արմատապես ուրիշ հայացքներ են ունենալու, ու դա, հա, հնարավոր է, որ կարող է անգամ ցավացնել: 
> Մարդիկ իրենց համոզմունքների համար պատրաստ են կյանք տալ, ու էդպես եղել է ողջ պատմության ընթացքում, դուք ասում եք՝ վայ, հանկարծ զգացմունքները չխոցվեն:
> 
> Հիմա կոնկրետ կրոնի վերաբերյալ: 
> Էնպես չի էլի, որ էստեղ երկու ծայրահեղ խումբ կա՝ աթեիստներ ու հավատացյալներ, և իրենք իրար են գզում: Ամեն ինչ էդքան սև ու սպիտակ չի: Էդ աթեիստի ու հավատացյալի արանքում էլ շատ ուրիշ երանգներ կան ու նաև մարդիկ, որոնք ավելի շատ երանգների մեջ են, քան էդ հստակ սև ու սպիտակի: 
> Օրինակ՝ ես ինձ ագնոստիկ եմ համարում. ոչ կարող եմ ժխտել Աստծո գոյության հարցը, ոչ ընդունել, ու ոչ էլ առանձնապես հետաքրքրված եմ՝ ի վերջո ինքը կա, թե չկա: Բայց խիստ վատ եմ տրամադրված «կրոնի» հանդեպ: Էնպես չի, որ ինձ մեջտեղից պատռելու եմ, որ մարդկանց աչքերը բացեմ ու ցույց տամ, թե ինչ չարիք է կրոնը. դրա համար կա համաշխարհային պատմություն, ընդամենը մի քիչ ուսումնասիրել է պետք: Բայց մյուս կողմից, շատ լավ կարող եմ հասկանալ նրանց, ովքեր ջանք չեն խնայում հակակրոնային պայքարի համար: Եթե դա ինչ-որ մեկին ցավեցնում է, կարելի է ուղղակի հեռու մնալ էդ կաթսայից: Իսկ ավելի լավ կլինի, առաջ գալ սեփական հակադիր փաստարկներով ու համոզմունքներով. ի վերջո դա է ֆորումի նպատակը:
> ...



Ու՜խ (վարկանիշ չթողեց տամ)։

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այվի  ջան ,  էս մտքի  հետ համաձայն չեմ, կրոնը չես համեմատի  գրքի, բլթոտ հայտարարութայն և այլի  հետ, քանի որ  ,եթե  քո , իմ  կամ նրա  համար  դա ուղղակի կրոն ա,  են մյուսի համար  դա սրբություն ա,ասենք  ինչպես  ծնողը, ու  դրանով դու վիրավորում ես իրեն , իր սրբությանը, միթե կարելի է դա  ծաղրի ենթարկել ? միթե   դիմացինիդ  ,որին հարգում ես ,ու պատկառանք զգում դու չես ուզւոմ նեղացնես, բայց  քեզ իրավունք  ես վերապահում ծաղրել իր կրոնը, որը իր համար Տիեզերք է, ես ունեմ նման  ընկեր, եթե ես  համոզված աթեիստ լինեի, միևնույն է  մի բառ անգամ չէի ասի  իր ներկայությամ, չէի բարձրաձայնի.....


Սերխիոյի ասածին էլ ավելացնեմ, որ ժամանակին, երբ որոշ քաղաքական գործիչների հասցեին վիրավորանքներ էին հնչում, լիքը մարդկանց քաղաքական զգացմունքներ վիրավորվում էին: Նույն կերպ, հավատացյալի համար բավական վիրավորական ա, երբ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, Մուհամեդին, Բուդային կամ այլ կրոնական առաջնորդին են ծաղրում:   




> Բյուր ջան, ո՞նց չի հակասում: Ո՞ւր ա էնտեղ էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն: Էվոլյուցիան վեց օր չի տևում, ջան:
> Հավատացյալ լինելն ու էվոլյուցիային հավատալը նույնն ա, ինչ բոլորին հայտարարել, որ բուսակեր ես ու սաղից  թաքուն մսով բորշ խեղդել գիշերները:  
> Եթե դու ընդունում ես էվոլյուցիան, ուրեմն վերևինի գոյությունը պետք ա բացառես: Իրանք համատեղելի չեն: Հակառակ դեպքում պետք ա աստվածաշնչում ինձ ցույց տաս էն հատվածը, թե ոնց ա ամեոբան դինոզավր դառնում:
> Գալ ջան, դու գիտե՞ս, որ հին եբրայերեն տեքստերում մենակ բաղաձայններ են, ձայնավորներ չկան: Այսինքն, բաղաձայնները գրվել են, իսկ կարդալիս ձայնավորները վերականգնել են: Էն բառը, որը բոլոր լեզուներում թարգմանում են որպես օր, էնպիսի բաղաձայնների կույտ ա, որի իմաստը փոխվել ա կախված նրանից, թե ինչ ձայնավոր կավելացնես: Ու բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ եղել են ժամանակի միավորներ` տարի, դար, հազարամյակ կարծեմ: Այսինքն, նախ վստահ չենք, որ էնտեղ վեց օր ա, ոչ թե ուրիշ ժամանակային միավոր, երկրորդ էդ միավորն ավելի շուտ սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն կարա ունենա: Ի վերջո, արարումն ահավոր նման ա էվոլյուցիային: Եթե օր առ օր անցնես վրայով, կտեսնես, որ ամեն մի օրը էվոլյուցիայի մի փուլ ա` սկսած մեծ պայթյունից, վերջացրած մարդու առաջացումով: Բացի դրանից, Աստվածաշնչում ոչ մի տեղ չի ասվում` դինոզավրեր չկան, չի ասվում` ինչ ստեղ գրած չի, ուրեմն չկա: Ոչ մի քրիստոնյա չի էլ ժխտում դինոզավրերի գոյությունը (ու հիմարություն կլինի ժխտելը, էդ կմախքներն ու՞մն են ի վերջո), բայց կան քրիստոնյաներ, որ ժխտում են էվոլյուցիան: Կան նաև էնպիսի քրիստոնյաներ, որ էս բոլոր մանրամասնությունները գիտեն, բայց էլի ժխտում են էվոլյուցիան: Ինչևէ, դա իրանց գործն ա, իրանց իրավունքն ա, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որևէ բան պարտադրելու:
> 
> 
> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ շատ հավատացողներ իրենց էս նույն հարցերը տան, Բյուր ջան: Քո մեջ պարզապես գիտական մարդն ու հավատացողն ա պայքարում: 
> Իմ հասկանալով եթե հավատում ես, տենց հարցեր չպետք ա տաս: Հարցն արդեն կասկած ա: Կասկածն էլ ճանապարհ ա դեպի աթեիզմ:


Գալ ջան, նորից եմ ասում` գիտական ու հավատացող լինելն իրար հակառակ չեն: Ապացույց բազմաթիվ խոշոր գիտնականների հավատացյալ լինելը: Դրանք իրար հետ կապ չունեցող ոլորտներ են, որոնք շատ աթեիստներ սիրում են իրար հակադրել: Էն մեջբերումը, որ դրել էի ֆեյսբուքից, իզուր չէի դրել: Դրանք էլ էին գիտնականի խոսքեր: Ու բառերով նույնը կրկնում եմ. հավատը իռացիոնալն ա, անտրամաբանականը, որի համար փաստեր պետք չեն հաստատելու կամ ժխտելու համար, իսկ գիտությունը տրամաբանությունն ա, հիմնավորվածը: Դրանք իրար չեն հակասում, իրար կողք կողքի գնում են ու միշտ էլ գնալու են:

----------

Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրիշի կրոնական զգացմունքների վիրավորվելուն ու դրա առաջացրած* լացուկոծին*, ընդհանուր դեպքում, վերաբերվում եմ այսպես.


ոտի վրա, խնդրեմ, բոլդացվածը, նկարի տեքստն էլ հետը: մենք էսքան էջ քննարկում ենք, մարդը անունը դնում ա լացուկոծ: ժամանակին, երբ ակումբցիներից մեկը գրեց, որ Արթուր Մեսչյանը չի երգում, ոռնում ա, նկատողություն ստացավ:

----------


## ivy

> Այվի  ջան ,  էս մտքի  հետ համաձայն չեմ, կրոնը չես համեմատի  գրքի, բլթոտ հայտարարութայն և այլի  հետ, քանի որ  ,եթե  քո , իմ  կամ նրա  համար  դա ուղղակի կրոն ա,  են մյուսի համար  դա սրբություն ա,ասենք  ինչպես  ծնողը, ու  դրանով դու վիրավորում ես իրեն , իր սրբությանը, միթե կարելի է դա  ծաղրի ենթարկել ? միթե   դիմացինիդ  ,որին հարգում ես ,ու պատկառանք զգում դու չես ուզւոմ նեղացնես, բայց  քեզ իրավունք  ես վերապահում ծաղրել իր կրոնը, որը իր համար Տիեզերք է, ես ունեմ նման  ընկեր, եթե ես  համոզված աթեիստ լինեի, միևնույն է  մի բառ անգամ չէի ասի  իր ներկայությամ, չէի բարձրաձայնի.....


Սերխիո ջան, սա ֆորում է, որտեղ քննարկման բոլոր նյութերն ինձ համար նույն նժարի վրա են: Ինչը որ կարելի է մի թեմայում, պիտի նաև թույլատրելի լինի մյուսում:
Գիրքը գիրք է: Էն, որ Աստվածաշունչը «վերին արտի ցորեն է» ու իրեն չի կարելի կպնել, իսկ այ Անինայի «Ֆիան» կարելի է դնել սաղ ֆորումով գրդոնել ուզածիդ չափ, համարում եմ անընդունելի: Եթե մեկը կարելի է, ուրեմն մյուսն էլ պիտի թույլատրելի լինի:

Ում համար ինչն է սրբություն, էդ իր անձնական խնդիրն է: Կարող է ինձ համար էլ Սևակն է սրբություն, բայց ոչ մեկ իմ սրբությունը հաշվի չի առել համապատասխան թեմայում իր ստեղծագործոթյունները ծաղրելիս: Էդ ուղղակի օրինակ էր. ես սրբություններ չունեմ (եթե նկատած կլինեք)  :Jpit: 

Բայց դե որ անցանք սրբություններին, էս էլ ասեմ: Մեր սիրելի ազգի երևի իննսուն տոկոսի համար քրիստոնեությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ադաթավոր, քյառթ սրՓՈՒԹՈՒՆ: Մաշնի մեջ մի հատ խաչ կախեն, խմելուց՝ «փառքդ շատ, տեր Աստված» ասեն ու պրըծ: Թե ինչ է էդ իրենց պաշտելի կրոնը, ինչի մասին է ընդհանրապես, մեծ մասը սկի խաբար էլ չի: Էլ չասեմ, որ լիքը մարդ Հայաստանում լրիվ մուսուլմանական ադաթներով ու օրենքներով է ապրում, բայց որ հարցնես՝ ինքը երդվյալ քրիստոնյա է, հրեն Աստվածաշունչն էլ շուշի հետևը դրված է, ամեն ամիս փոշին վրայից խնամքով մաքրում են:

Կներես, Սերխիո ջան, բայց ես (ու ոչ միայն ես) ամենաբարձր աշտարակից թքած ունեմ էդ սրՓՈՒԹՈՒՆի վրա:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), VisTolog (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գալ ջան, նորից եմ ասում` գիտական ու հավատացող լինելն իրար հակառակ չեն: Ապացույց բազմաթիվ խոշոր գիտնականների հավատացյալ լինելը: Դրանք իրար հետ կապ չունեցող ոլորտներ են, որոնք շատ աթեիստներ սիրում են իրար հակադրել: Էն մեջբերումը, որ դրել էի ֆեյսբուքից, իզուր չէի դրել: Դրանք էլ էին գիտնականի խոսքեր: Ու բառերով նույնը կրկնում եմ. հավատը իռացիոնալն ա, անտրամաբանականը, որի համար փաստեր պետք չեն հաստատելու կամ ժխտելու համար, իսկ գիտությունը տրամաբանությունն ա, հիմնավորվածը: Դրանք իրար չեն հակասում, իրար կողք կողքի գնում են ու միշտ էլ գնալու են:


Ես էլ եմ ընդունում, որ հավատը չի հակասում գիտությանը։ Գիտոությանը կարան հակասեն գրքում նկարագրված «դեպքերը», «փաստերը», բայց եթե մարդը դրանցից կտրված ա հավատում, ոչ մի կոնֆլիկտ էլ չի լինում։
Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե նման մարդիկ խի են իրանց հավատացյալի փոխարեն անվանում «քրիստոնյա»։ Իմ պատկերացրած քրիստոնյան անվերապահորեն ընդունում ա «սուրբ գրքի» գրածները։ Եթե գրի հետ համաձայն չես, ուրեմն դու քրիստոնյա չես, որտև Քրոստոսն էդ գրքի հերոս ա. կամ ընդունում ես գիրքն իրա հերոսներով, կամ հավատում ես քո աստծուն։

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու շատ իրար հակասող բաներ ես ասում… իրականում հավատացյալ հասկացությունը ռեզինի նման ձգում ես ու դա մենակ դու չես անում… աշխարհում ավետարանը 100 ձևի մեկնաբանող կա ու ամեն մեկը իր մեկնաբանությունը հակադրում ա մյուսին էն աստիճանի որ իրար սպանում են… 
> 
> քոնը դրանցից մեկն ա որ ասում ա որ ընդունում ա էվոլյուցիան… մի խոսքով գիտությունը ընդունվում ա գերակա ավետարանից… էն որ ասում ես չի հակասում, դա ավետարանի քո մեկնաբանությունն ա… ըստ էության դու շարժվում ես դեպի աթեիզմը… էս վիճակով ոնց որ ես եմ հասկանում քո համար աստծո գոյությունը կամ չգոյությունը ոչ մի կերպ չի փոխում քո աշխարհընկալումը…


Մեֆ, նախ ես դեպի աթեիզմ չեմ շարժվում, որպես քրիստոնյա ես միշտ էլ սենց եմ էղել, մենակ էն տարբերությամբ, որ սկզբնական շրջանում բանավեճերի մեջ մտնում էի (այդ թվում` այլ կրոնների հետևորդների հետ), իսկ հետո զահլաս գնաց, ու համոզվեցի, որ սխալ ա: Երկրորդ, գիտությունն ավետարանից գերակա չեմ ընդունում, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, իրարից անկախ, իրանց տեղն ունեցող: Էդ նույնն ա, որ դնես ու գեղարվեստական գիրքը գիտությունից ավելին կամ պակաս համարես:




> մեր բանավեճը երբեք ծաղրի չի հասնի քո մոտեցման դեպքում որովհետև դու փաստն ընդունում ես… գիտությունը քո համար հիմք ա ու առաջնային ա բանավեճում ու կարծիք կազմելու մեջ… ես արդեն չեմ հասկանում թե դու ինչ տեսակի հավատացյալ/քրիստոնյա ես… դուք՝ հավատացյալներդ չափից ավելի շատ տեսակներ ունեք ու բոլորդ էլ իրար հակասող, բայց միասնական եք միայն աթեիզմի դեմ ելնելուց… Աթեիստները շատ տեսակներ չունեն… աթեիզմը կրոնի պատճառով ա որ գոյություն ունի…


Մեֆ, աթեիստներն էլ են լիքը տեսակներով: Կան մարդիկ, որ ուղղակի աթեիստ են և իրենց համար ապրում են: Կան աթեիստներ, որոնք նախկին հավատացյալներ են ու լիքը ինֆո ունեն: Կան նաև աթեիստներ, որ իրանց կյանքի նպատակն անընդհատ կրոնից խոսելը ու դրա վրա ղժժալն ա, որի ֆեյսբուքյան էջը լցված ա կրոնը ծաղրող նույնքան նյութով, որքան ֆանատիկ հավատացյալի էջը` խաչերով ու Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներով: Ու որ խորանաս, էս բոլորի մեջ էլ տարբեր տեսակներ կգտնես:




> էնպես որ երբ խոսքը գնում ա կրոնական զգացմունքների վիրավորելուն միայն աթեիստներին հիշելը ՇԱՏ անարդար ա… կրոններն ու դրա ուղղությունները իրար ոչ միայն զգացմունքներն են վիրավորում, այլև հասցնում մարմնական վնասվածքներ ու սպանությունների…


Դեմ չեմ, ժամանակին այլ կրոնների հետևորդներ ահագին վիրավորել են իմ կրոնական զգացմունքները: Ոչ միայն այլ կրոնների, հենց ՀԱԵ-ի հետևորդներն էլ: Ժամանակի ընթացքում ուղղակի սովորեցի խուսափել էդ ամեն ինչից. ի վերջո, այն, ինչին ես հավատում եմ, եկեղեցի հաճախում եմ, թե չէ, անձնական գործն ա, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քիթ խոթելու:




> Բյուր ջան ավելի շուտ կրոնականներն են մեզ նկարագրում իբր մենք մեզ բարձր ենք դասում, մենք մեզ կենդանական աշխարհի մաս ենք համարում ու կապիկներին էլ մեր ոչ շատ հեռավոր նախնիները… unlike կրոնականները ովքեր իրենց աստծո ընտրյալն են համարում և վեր դասում իրենց կենդանական աշխարհից… և ի վերջո, Բյուր ջան աթեիստներից եք պահանջում "ըմբռնումով մոտենալ" ու չվիրավորել կրոնականների զգացմունքները, դրանով զիջում պահանջելով աթեիստներից… զիջում ա ուժեղը…


Մեֆ, ես զիջում չեմ պահանջում, ես ընդամենը պահանջում եմ դիմացինի հետ չմտնել կոնկրետ թեմայով քննարկման մեջ, երբ էդ անձը չի ուզում: Ու ես դա պահանջում եմ թե աթեիստներից, թե տերտերներից, թե դռնեդուռ ընկած Եհովայի վկաներից, թե յոգայի դասի ժամանակ բուդիզմի քարոզ անողներից: Իսկ ակումբում ի՞նչ ա կատարվում: Մի թեման կա հերիք չի, մյուսն ա զոռով բացվում ավելի պրովոկացիոն վերնագրով: Իմա՞ստը, դուք մի թեմա ունեք, գնացեք, ինչքան ուզում եք, ղժժացեք, մենք չենք մտնում էդ թեմաները:




> Բյուր, կրոնականն ու աթեիստը տարբեր կերպ են ընկալում հարցի պատասխանները… կրոնականի համար հարցի պատասխանը կապվում ա գործած մեղքերի հետ, իսկ աթեիստի համար հարցի պատասխանը պատճառահետևանքային ա… սրա մեջ շատ չեմ խորանա, բարդ թեմա ա ես էլ էդքան կոմպոտենտ չեմ… բայց բախումները լինում են նաև էս հողի վրա…


Մեֆ, էլի ես սխալվում: Նույն Աստվածաշնչում մի հատ կույրի բերում են Հիսուսի մոտ, ասում են` ի՞նքն ա մեղք գործել, թե՞ ծնողները, որ սա կույր ա ստացվել, Հիսուսն էլ ասում ա` ոչ էն, ոչ էն: Էդ անտեր հրեաներն են էն գլխեն տենց կարծել կամ կարող ա տենց ա էղել հինկտակարանային շրջանում, չեմ խորացել: Ամեն դեպքում, քրիստոնեության մեջ տենց չի: Ավելին ասեմ` էդ մեղք կոչեցյալները որ դնես ու վերլուծես, սաղ ըստ էության գործողություններ են, որոնք կարան հետևանք ունենան: Նայի, վերցնենք սպանությունը: Մեկին սպանեցիր, հայտնվեցիր բանտում: Հիմա աթեիստը կասի` սպանության հետևանքով ա բանտում, հավատացյալն էլ կասի` մեղքի հետևանքով: Նույն բանը չեղա՞վ, նույն սպանությունը չի՞




> Բյուր կարա՞ս ասես թե դու ի՞նչ տեսակի քրիստոնյա ես ու ոնց ես հավատում աստծուն… հետաքրքիր ա ուղակի…


Չէ Մեֆ, չեմ ասի, որովհետև դա ձեր գործը չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ եմ ընդունում, որ հավատը չի հակասում գիտությանը։ Գիտոությանը կարան հակասեն գրքում նկարագրված «դեպքերը», «փաստերը», բայց եթե մարդը դրանցից կտրված ա հավատում, ոչ մի կոնֆլիկտ էլ չի լինում։
> Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե նման մարդիկ խի են իրանց հավատացյալի փոխարեն անվանում «քրիստոնյա»։ Իմ պատկերացրած քրիստոնյան անվերապահորեն ընդունում ա «սուրբ գրքի» գրածները։ Եթե գրի հետ համաձայն չես, ուրեմն դու քրիստոնյա չես, որտև Քրոստոսն էդ գրքի հերոս ա. կամ ընդունում ես գիրքն իրա հերոսներով, կամ հավատում ես քո աստծուն։


Արտ, նենց չի, որ ես չեմ ընդունում սուրբ գիրքը, ես ընդունում եմ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ չեմ քննադատում: Էդ քննադատության շնորհիվ ա, որ լիքը բաներ ավելի խորն եմ հասկացել, քան կյանքում գիրքը չբացած քրիստոնյան: Հակառակը` քրիսոտոնյաների մի շատ մեծ խումբ ՀԱԵ-ի հետևորդների նմաններին, որոնք երբեք չեն բացել էդ գիրքը, անվանում են նոմինալ քրիստոնյաներ ու գտնում են, որ իրանց պետք ա «դարձի բերել»:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, քո գրածին էլ պատասխանեմ: Կրոն բաժնի ու ստեղծագործողի անկյան տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն ա: Երբ որևէ մեկն անցնում ա չափուսահման, ինքը պատժվում ա, գրառումները ջնջվում են, անցնում, գնում ա: Իսկ երբ էս բաժնում ա նման բան տեղի ունենում, չափուսահման անցնողը չի ընդունում, որ ինքն անցնել ա, շուխուռ ա բարձրացնում:

----------

Սերխիո (07.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, քո գրածին էլ պատասխանեմ: Կրոն բաժնի ու ստեղծագործողի անկյան տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն ա: Երբ որևէ մեկն անցնում ա չափուսահման, ինքը պատժվում ա, գրառումները ջնջվում են, անցնում, գնում ա: Իսկ երբ էս բաժնում ա նման բան տեղի ունենում, չափուսահման անցնողը չի ընդունում, որ ինքն անցնել ա, շուխուռ ա բարձրացնում:


Բյուր ջան, ինձ համար քննարկման ժամանկ բացարձակապես տարբերություն չկա, որ բաժինն ա: Եթե մարդը ինքը աջ ու ձախ ծաղրում ա մի բաժնում, հաստատ մյուս բաժնում դրա դեմ բողոքելու տեղ չունի:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, նորից եմ ասում` գիտական ու հավատացող լինելն իրար հակառակ չեն: Ապացույց բազմաթիվ խոշոր գիտնականների հավատացյալ լինելը: Դրանք իրար հետ կապ չունեցող ոլորտներ են, որոնք շատ աթեիստներ սիրում են իրար հակադրել: Էն մեջբերումը, որ դրել էի ֆեյսբուքից, իզուր չէի դրել: Դրանք էլ էին գիտնականի խոսքեր: Ու բառերով նույնը կրկնում եմ. հավատը իռացիոնալն ա, անտրամաբանականը, որի համար փաստեր պետք չեն հաստատելու կամ ժխտելու համար, իսկ գիտությունը տրամաբանությունն ա, հիմնավորվածը: Դրանք իրար չեն հակասում, իրար կողք կողքի գնում են ու միշտ էլ գնալու են:


Բյուր, չեն կարա չհակասեն: Էդ հո ասելով չի: Դու լրիվ հակառակ բևեռներում գտնվող հասկացություններ ես վերցնում, ու ասում ես՝ զուգահեռ են: Գիտնականի հավատացյալ լինելը շատ-շատ էն կարա լինի, որ մարդը հավատում ա, որ ինչ-որ ուժ կա՝պատասխանատու էս ամենի համար: Դա ագնոստիցիզմի մոտ բան ա արդեն: Տենց մարդու համար կրոնն ու աստվածաշունչը ոչ մի բան են, իրան ուղղակի պետք ա մի բանի հավատալ: Ինչ-որ կոմպրիմիսի պես մի բան ա: 

Հաուզի սերիաներից մեկում հիվանդը մի 15 տարեկան մի տղա էր, էն ամերիկյան տիպիկ պրոպագանդիստներից, որ տրնգի տալով բարձրյալի խոսքն են տարածում եկեղեցում ու իրանց հավատի ուժով ինվալիդներին մարաթոն են վազացնում:
էդ տղեն վատանում ա, ընկնում ա Հաուզի ձեռքը ու հրաժարվում ա բուժվել, ասելով որ վերևից իրան կփրկեն, իրանք են ասել: Հետո էդ իրա divine healer-ական կայֆերով տարված՝ ձեռքը դնում ա մի կնոջ դեմքին, որը քաղցկեղից ա տառապում, որ բուժի: Ու օ՛ հրաշք, էդ կնոջ ուռուցքը սկսում ա փոքրանալ դրանից հետո: Ի՞նչ կմտածես, ինչ անուն կդնես, եթե ոչ հրաշք, կույրին տեսացնելու պես: 
Ու ինչ ա պարզվո՞ւմ: Էդ տղեն STD ուներ, չեմ հիշում արդեն կոնկրետ ինչ, ու վրեն դուրս վրած մասը քորել էր, հետո էդ ձեռքով քաղցկեղով կնոջ դեմքին ու շուրթերին էր կպել՝ վարակելով նրան: Ու էդ վարակն առաջին հերքին քաղցկեղային բջիջների վրա  էր հասել՝ ստիպելով դրանք փոքրանալ, իհարկե ժամանակավորապես: 

Ասածս ինչ ա: Մի երևույթ, որն ուներ երկու բացատրություն՝ երկնքից ուղարկած հրաշք ու դառը, չոր փաստերով գիտական բացատրություն: Ու դրանք իրար հակասում են, Բյուր, կամ մեկն ա, կամ մյուսը: Չեն կարա զուգահեռ լինեն:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> ես սրբություններ չունեմ


Այվի ջան, ո՞նց կարա սրբություն չունենա մարդը. դու ուղղակի երևի էդ բառը ճիշտ չես հասկանում, սրբությունը ամենանվիրականն ա, որ ամեն մարդ ունի, ուորևէ տեսակ սրբության վրա թքել ո՞նց կարելի ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, ինձ համար քննարկման ժամանկ բացարձակապես տարբերություն չկա, որ բաժինն ա: Եթե մարդը ինքը աջ ու ձախ ծաղրում ա մի բաժնում, հաստատ մյուս բաժնում դրա դեմ բողոքելու տեղ չունի:


Ռիփ, ստեղծագործողի անկյան ու էս բաժնի միջև մեծ տարբերություն կա: Ստեղծագործողի անկյունում մարդիկ գործեր են դնում, հետևաբար կարծիք են ակնկալում: Դե ակնկալում են, թող պատրաստ լինեն, որ իրանց զգացմունքները վիրավորվելու ա: Անձամբ ինձ էլ են մի քանի անգամ վիրավորել (հատկապես Մեֆը), բայց ես մենակ Մեֆին եմ ասել` վիրավորում ես, կյանքում ռիփորթ չեմ արել: Իսկ էս բաժնում լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ չեն ուզում քննարկումների մեջ մտնել, բայց իրանց զոռով մտցնում են: Էն ա, ասում եմ` ես չեմ մտնում, որտև գիտեմ` ինչ ա կատարվում: Բայց էդ նույն մարդիկ չեն բավարարվում դրանով, ֆեյսբուքում էլ են անընդհատ խոսում, ստեղ էլ թեմա են բացում, նենց վերնագրեր դնում, որ էլ չկարողանաս չնկատել:

----------

Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, չեն կարա չհակասեն: Էդ հո ասելով չի: Դու լրիվ հակառակ բևեռներում գտնվող հասկացություններ ես վերցնում, ու ասում ես՝ զուգահեռ են: Գիտնականի հավատացյալ լինելը շատ-շատ էն կարա լինի, որ մարդը հավատում ա, որ ինչ-որ ուժ կա՝պատասխանատու էս ամենի համար: Դա ագնոստիցիզմի մոտ բան ա արդեն: Տենց մարդու համար կրոնն ու աստվածաշունչը ոչ մի բան են, իրան ուղղակի պետք ա մի բանի հավատալ: Ինչ-որ կոմպրիմիսի պես մի բան ա:



Գալ ջան, չէ, կան, որ հենց կոնկրետ քրիստոնյա են, Աստվածաշունչը ձեռներին ման են գալիս, դեռ աթեիստի հետ բանավեճի մեջ մտնելուց էլ տասով զրո են անում: Ուղղակի ես հիմա որ անուններ տամ, դրանք քեզ բան չեն ասելու, որտև դժվար թե հիմիկվա հայտնի գիտնականներին ծանոթ լինես:  




> Հաուզի սերիաներից մեկում հիվանդը մի 15 տարեկան մի տղա էր, էն ամերիկյան տիպիկ պրոպագանդիստներից, որ տրնգի տալով բարձրյալի խոսքն են տարածում եկեղեցում ու իրանց հավատի ուժով ինվալիդներին մարաթոն են վազացնում:
> էդ տղեն վատանում ա, ընկնում ա Հաուզի ձեռքը ու հրաժարվում ա բուժվել, ասելով որ վերևից իրան կփրկեն, իրանք են ասել: Հետո էդ իրա divine healer-ական կայֆերով տարված՝ ձեռքը դնում ա մի կնոջ դեմքին, որը քաղցկեղից ա տառապում, որ բուժի: Ու օ՛ հրաշք, էդ կնոջ ուռուցքը սկսում ա փոքրանալ դրանից հետո: Ի՞նչ կմտածես, ինչ անուն կդնես, եթե ոչ հրաշք, կույրին տեսացնելու պես: 
> Ու ինչ ա պարզվո՞ւմ: Էդ տղեն STD ուներ, չեմ հիշում արդեն կոնկրետ ինչ, ու վրեն դուրս վրած մասը քորել էր, հետո էդ ձեռքով քաղցկեղով կնոջ դեմքին ու շուրթերին էր կպել՝ վարակելով նրան: Ու էդ վարակն առաջին հերքին քաղցկեղային բջիջների վրա  էր հասել՝ ստիպելով դրանք փոքրանալ, իհարկե ժամանակավորապես:


Գալ ջան, արի Հաուզ մի ցիտի էլի, էնտեղ լիքը բլթ կա: Եթե քաղցկեղի բջիջների վրա այլ հարուցիչներով էդքան հեշտ լիներ ազդելը, վաղուց դեմն առած կլինեին: Իրականում քաղցկեղի բջիջներն ուրիշ ԴՆԹ ունեն, ուրիշ կանոնների են ենթարկում, ու էն բակտերիան, որը մարդու մոտ հիվանդություն ա առաջացնում, քաղցկեղի բջիջների վրա կարա չազդի:

Բայց էդ տղեն անկապ բան ա ասել, էդ էն անեկդոտի նման ա, որ խեղդվողն աստված ա կանչում, հետևից նավեր են գալիս, նավերը ռադ ա անում:Ու էսքանով հանդերձ, գիտականորեն ապացուցված փաստ ա, որ չարորակ ուռուցքի չորրորդ փուլում գտնվող ձևերը 1% դեպքերում լրիվ հանկարծակի, «հրաշքով» (կարծեմ անգամ տերմինն ա տենց) բուժվում են: Թե ով ինչով ա բացատրում դա, արդեն ամեն մարդու գործն ա, չենք խորանում:




> Ասածս ինչ ա: Մի երևույթ, որն ուներ երկու բացատրություն՝ երկնքից ուղարկած հրաշք ու դառը, չոր փաստերով գիտական բացատրություն: Ու դրանք իրար հակասում են, Բյուր, կամ մեկն ա, կամ մյուսը: Չեն կարա զուգահեռ լինեն:


Գալ, շատ սխալ ա, երբ մարդիկ հավատքն օգտագործում են անբացատրելին բացատրելու համար: Դա դրա համար չի: Էսքանն ասում եմ, որ վերջացնենք խոսակցությունը, լա՞վ: Չեմ ուզում կրոնական բանավեճի մեջ մտնել, որովհետև նորից եմ կրկնում` էդ ամենը շատ անձնական ա ինձ համար, չեմ ուզում բարձրաձայնել:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ստեղծագործողի անկյան ու էս բաժնի միջև մեծ տարբերություն կա: Ստեղծագործողի անկյունում մարդիկ գործեր են դնում, հետևաբար կարծիք են ակնկալում: Դե ակնկալում են, թող պատրաստ լինեն, որ իրանց զգացմունքները վիրավորվելու ա: Անձամբ ինձ էլ են մի քանի անգամ վիրավորել (հատկապես Մեֆը), բայց ես մենակ Մեֆին եմ ասել` վիրավորում ես, կյանքում ռիփորթ չեմ արել: Իսկ էս բաժնում լիքը մարդիկ կան, որ չեն ուզում քննարկումների մեջ մտնել, բայց իրանց զոռով մտցնում են: Էն ա, ասում եմ` ես չեմ մտնում, որտև գիտեմ` ինչ ա կատարվում: Բայց էդ նույն մարդիկ չեն բավարարվում դրանով, ֆեյսբուքում էլ են անընդհատ խոսում, ստեղ էլ թեմա են բացում, նենց վերնագրեր դնում, որ էլ չկարողանաս չնկատել:


Էն օղորմածիկ Սևակն էլ էր երևի իր մասին թեմա բացել ու մեր կարծիքին սպասում  :Think:

----------


## ivy

Հա, լավ, ես ոնց որ թե հասկացա, եթե էդ Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումների թեման ոչ թե Կրոնի (Սրբության) բաժնում բացված լիներ, այլ Գրականության, բոլորն էլ կողքից կմիանային քեֆ ուրախությանը, սխալը էդ էր  :Jpit: 

ծաղրական գրառում

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Հա, լավ, ես ոնց որ թե հասկացա, եթե էդ Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումների թեման ոչ թե Կրոնի (Սրբության) բաժնում բացված լիներ, այլ Գրականության, բոլորն էլ կողքից կմիանային քեֆ ուրախությանը, սխալը էդ էր 
> 
> ծաղրական գրառում


Չէ Այվ, աստվածաշունչը չի գրվել, որ կարծիքներ գրեն դրա մասին:

----------


## Սերխիո

1000 ափսոս, որ կճոյանատիպերի ու գարգինների  պատճառով եկեղեցն նման վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում, ախր իմ  մոտեցմամբ գոնե եկեղեցին պետք է  հարգել, գոնե  ետ կառույցը, ախր  սաղդ հայրենասեր եք  ձեզ համարում, ետ հիմա է, որ եկեղեցին դարձել ա  մաֆիա ու օլգարխիա,  քանի դարեր  մեր մշակույթն, պատմությունը , հայկակնությունը ,ամեն ինչ եկեղեցու  ու հավատի հաշվին ա  մեզ հասել, հենց  թեկուզ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը ետ հավատի համար պայքարեց, որ էսօր մենք  իրանցի  չենք ,ունենք  այբուբեն, ունենք  մատենադարան, հին ձեռագրեր, պատմագիրներ.... ախր ետ ամեն ինչ հարգել ա պետք...

----------


## ivy

> Չէ Այվ, աստվածաշունչը չի գրվել, որ կարծիքներ գրեն դրա մասին:


Բա ինչ ա եղել, Արամ ջան, իսկականից շնչից ա հայտնվե՞լ  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1000 ափսոս, որ կճոյանատիպերի ու գարգինների  պատճառով եկեղեցն նման վերաբերմունքի է արժանանում, ախր իմ  մոտեցմամբ գոնե եկեղեցին պետք է  հարգել, գոնե  ետ կառույցը, ախր  սաղդ հայրենասեր եք  ձեզ համարում, ետ հիմա է, որ եկեղեցին դարձել ա  մաֆիա ու օլգարխիա,  քանի դարեր  մեր մշակույթն, պատմությունը , հայկակնությունը ,ամեն ինչ եկեղեցու  ու հավատի հաշվին ա  մեզ հասել, հենց  թեկուզ Վարդան Մամիկոնյանը ետ հավատի համար պայքարեց, որ էսօր մենք  իրանցի  չենք ,ունենք  այբուբեն, ունենք  մատենադարան, հին ձեռագրեր, պատմագիրներ.... ախր ետ ամեն ինչ հարգել ա պետք...


դու սուս  :Angry2: 
թե չէ հիմա էլ քեզ հետ եմ վիճելու: 

ուֆ է, էս ինչ երկու քարի արանքում եմ ես  :Angry2:   :Cray:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, Հաուզը կարա բլթ լինի, ինքն ընդամենը գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ ա, հորիվածք: Իմ բերած օրինակը նրա համար չէր, որ բժշկական ճշգրիտ ու երկաթե ապացույց տայի, հակասության պահն էի ցույց տալիս ընդամենը՝ մտքումս եկած առաջին, թարմ օրինակով: Նույն երևույթի երկու մոտեցումներն էի մատնանշում, որոնցից մենակ մեկը կարա ճիշտ լինի: 
Ու մեկ ա` նայելու եմ, գժվում եմ էդ տակաք կերպարի համար  :Smile: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա աստվածաշունչը ձեռքներին ֆռֆռացող գիտնականներին՝ էդ նույն իմ ասած քյաբաբ ուտող բուսակերն են, դա իմ համոզմունքն ա: 
Էս են քիչ տեղերից մեկն ա որ հաստատ պետք ա կողմնորոշվել, ոչ թե մտնել վիրահատարան, սրտի տրանսպլանցացիա անել, հետո գնալ տուն ու աղոթել, որ մերսի, որ մկրատը չթողեցի մեջը:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Հաուզը կարա բլթ լինի, ինքն ընդամենը գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ ա, հորիվածք: Իմ բերած օրինակը նրա համար չէր, որ բժշկական ճշգրիտ ու երկաթե ապացույց տայի, հակասության պահն էի ցույց տալիս ընդամենը՝ մտքումս եկած առաջին, թարմ օրինակով: Նույն երևույթի երկու մոտեցումներն էի մատնանշում, որոնցից մենակ մեկը կարա ճիշտ լինի: 
> Ու մեկ ա` նայելու եմ, գժվում եմ էդ տակաք կերպարի համար 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա աստվածաշունչը ձեռքներին ֆռֆռացող գիտնականներին՝ էդ նույն իմ ասած քյաբաբ ուտող բուսակերն են, դա իմ համոզմունքն ա: 
> Էս են քիչ տեղերից մեկն ա որ հաստատ պետք ա կողմնորոշվել, ոչ թե մտնել վիրահատարան, սրտի տրանսպլանցացիա անել, հետո գնալ տուն ու աղոթել, որ մերսի, որ մկրատը չթողեցի մեջը:


Գալ, դե ի՞նչ ասեմ, հետդ համաձայն չեմ, էդքան բան: Ես գտնում եմ, որ տենց չի, որ դրանք իրար չեն հակասում, ասում եմ դա որպես և գիտության, և հավատքի մեջ եղող մարդ: Գալ, հավատքն ապրելակերպ ա, ոչ թե անբացատրելի բացատրելու միջոց, ինչպես հենց բուսակերությունն ա ապրելակերպ ու լիքը ուրիշ երևույթներ:

----------


## Արամ

> Բա ինչ ա եղել, Արամ ջան, իսկականից շնչից ա հայտնվե՞լ


Այվ, ոնց ա Աստվածաշունչը առաջացել, մեկը նստել գրել ա, գրելու համար: Ո՛չ: Հազարամյակների ընթացքում, շատ տարբեր գործոններից, օրինակ` երբ դեռ ո՛չ աստված կար ո՛չ օրենք, որոշումները վաժակն էր կայացնում, այ ըտեղից սկսած, ստեղծվել են բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք էլ, մի քիչ չափազանցնելով, մի քիչ հարմարացնելով գրվել են Աստվածաշնչում, հիմա դա գրականաություն չի, դա ընդամենը մարդկանց ապրած հազարամյակների փորձնա` մի քիչ ձևափոխած ու հարմարեցրած:

----------

Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Այվ, ոնց ա Աստվածաշունչը առաջացել, մեկը նստել գրել ա, գրելու համար: Ո՛չ: Հազարամյակների ընթացքում, շատ տարբեր գործոններից, օրինակ` երբ դեռ ո՛չ աստված կար ո՛չ օրենք, որոշումները վաժակն էր կայացնում, այ ըտեղից սկսած, ստեղծվել են բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք էլ, մի քիչ չափազանցնելով, մի քիչ հարմարացնելով գրվել են Աստվածաշնչում, հիմա դա գրականաություն չի, դա ընդամենը մարդկանց ապրած հազարամյակների փորձնա` մի քիչ ձևափոխած ու հարմարեցրած:


Ա դե արի ու մի ասա, որ դեմք ա Արամը  :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Ա դե արի ու մի ասա, որ դեմք ա Արամը


տուֆտե՞լ եմ

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> տուֆտե՞լ եմ


Բնավ:

----------

Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Սերխիո

> դու սուս 
> թե չէ հիմա էլ քեզ հետ եմ վիճելու: 
> 
> ուֆ է, էս ինչ երկու քարի արանքում եմ ես


է  , արի  վիճենք, առանց  ետ  էլ վաղուց ակումբում  ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ վիճել

 :Goblin:

----------


## ivy

> Այվ, ոնց ա Աստվածաշունչը առաջացել, մեկը նստել գրել ա, գրելու համար: Ո՛չ: Հազարամյակների ընթացքում, շատ տարբեր գործոններից, օրինակ` երբ դեռ ո՛չ աստված կար ո՛չ օրենք, որոշումները վաժակն էր կայացնում, այ ըտեղից սկսած, ստեղծվել են բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք էլ, մի քիչ չափազանցնելով, մի քիչ հարմարացնելով գրվել են Աստվածաշնչում, հիմա դա գրականաություն չի, դա ընդամենը մարդկանց ապրած հազարամյակների փորձնա` մի քիչ ձևափոխած ու հարմարեցրած:


Ե՞վ  :Smile: 
Դա նշանակում է իրեն քննարկել չի կարելի՞:
Ուզում է հենց իսկականից շնչից դուրս թռած լինի, ուզում է գրականություն չլինի, «բարոյականություն» լինի: Ես էդ ամեն ինչը կասկածի տակ դնելու ու ուզածիս պես քննարկելու իրավունք ունեմ:

----------

erexa (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ե՞վ 
> Դա նշանակում է իրեն քննարկել չի կարելի՞:
> Ուզում է հենց իսկականից շնչից դուրս թռած լինի, ուզում է գրականություն չլինի, «բարոյականություն» լինի: Ես էդ ամեն ինչը կասկածի տակ դնելու ու ուզածիս պես քննարկելու իրավունք ունեմ:


Հետաքրքիր ա, որ դու երբեք էս տոնայնությամբ ուրիշ թեմաներում քննարկում չես անում: Ինչ-որ անբացատրելի բան ա կատարվում աթեիստների հետ էս կրոնական թեմաներում, որի շուրջ պետք ա մտածել՝ հասկանալու համար :Xeloq:

----------

VisTolog (07.11.2013), Սերխիո (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Ե՞վ 
> Դա նշանակում է իրեն քննարկել չի կարելի՞:
> Ուզում է հենց իսկականից շնչից դուրս թռած լինի, ուզում է գրականություն չլինի, «բարոյականություն» լինի: Ես էդ ամեն ինչը կասկածի տակ դնելու ու ուզածիս պես քննարկելու իրավունք ունեմ:


Դա նշանակում ա, որ սա չի գրվել քննարկելու համար, ի տարբերություն ստեղծագործությունների: Իսկ դու ասում ես, որ տարբերություն չկա, կարաինք էս թեման ստեղծագործողի անկյունում դնեինք ու բոլորով ղժաինք, նույնիս հաշվի չառնելով, որ ցանկացած դեպքում, ուզում ա են ամենաանտաղանդը ինչ որ բան գրած լինի, ղժալը գեղեցիկ չէ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այվ, ոնց ա Աստվածաշունչը առաջացել, մեկը նստել գրել ա, գրելու համար: Ո՛չ: Հազարամյակների ընթացքում, շատ տարբեր գործոններից, օրինակ` երբ դեռ ո՛չ աստված կար ո՛չ օրենք, որոշումները վաժակն էր կայացնում, այ ըտեղից սկսած, ստեղծվել են բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք էլ, մի քիչ չափազանցնելով, մի քիչ հարմարացնելով գրվել են Աստվածաշնչում, հիմա դա գրականաություն չի, դա ընդամենը մարդկանց ապրած հազարամյակների փորձնա` մի քիչ ձևափոխած ու հարմարեցրած:


այ ապրես, մարդու կողմից հաստատված նորմեր են, բայց որոնք կարող են նաև սխալ լինել, չէ՞

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> այ ապրես, մարդու կողմից հաստատված նորմեր են, բայց որոնք կարող են նաև սխալ լինել, չէ՞


Կարող են:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> է  , արի  վիճենք, առանց  ետ  էլ վաղուց ակումբում  ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ վիճել


ՀԱԵ-ն աշխարհի ամենավատ բանն ա, որ կարար հայ ժողովրդին պատահեր ու ընդհանրապես Հայաստան մտել ա բավական ոչ քրիստոնեական ճանապարհով: դե գնա: բայց մենք արդեն օֆթոփ ենք անում: էս գրառումը կտեղափոխվի էս բաժնի ուրիշ թեմա, որտեղ ես այլևս չեմ մտնի  :Jpit:  մի խոսքով, հավես չկա վիճելու

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կարող են:


Էտ դեպքում մենք իրավունք չունե՞նք քննարկել էտ սխալերը, դրանք մատնանշե՞լ քրիստոնյաններին (իսկ եթե մենք ենք քրիստոնյա՝ ինքներս մեզ), որ դրանք ուղղվեն, կամ գոնե չտարածվեն այլ մարդկանց վրա:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էտ դեպքում մենք իրավունք չունե՞նք քննարկել էտ սխալերը, դրանք մատնանշե՞լ քրիստոնյաններին (իսկ եթե մենք ենք քրիստոնյա՝ ինքներս մեզ), որ դրանք ուղղվեն, կամ գոնե չտարածվեն այլ մարդկանց վրա:


Sagittarius, կարծեմ խոսքը ծաղրելու մասին էր մինչև հիմա, ոչ ոք չի ասել, թե իրավունք չունեն քննարկելու, քննադատելու, մատնանշելու:

----------

Chuk (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Այվ, ոնց ա Աստվածաշունչը առաջացել, մեկը նստել գրել ա, գրելու համար: Ո՛չ: Հազարամյակների ընթացքում, շատ տարբեր գործոններից, օրինակ` երբ դեռ ո՛չ աստված կար ո՛չ օրենք, որոշումները վաժակն էր կայացնում, այ ըտեղից սկսած, ստեղծվել են բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք էլ, մի քիչ չափազանցնելով, մի քիչ հարմարացնելով գրվել են Աստվածաշնչում, հիմա դա գրականաություն չի, դա ընդամենը մարդկանց ապրած հազարամյակների փորձնա` մի քիչ ձևափոխած ու հարմարեցրած:


Փորձի ահագին մասերը update անել ա պետք, հնացել ա  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ որ մեկն էս թեմայում կամ այլուր ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք կրոնը, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք Սուրբ Գիրքը, Աստվածաշունչը, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք կրոնական պատմության դրվագներ, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք եկեղեցին, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք Աստվածաշնչի կոնկրետ դրվագներ, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք կրոնական կազմակերպությունները կամ նման մի բան: 

Անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ կարելի ա քննարկել, ընդ որում և՛ քննադատելով, և՛ գովերգելով, և՛ չեզոք արտահայտվելով:

Խոսքը գնում ա ծաղրի մասին:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ դու երբեք էս տոնայնությամբ ուրիշ թեմաներում քննարկում չես անում: Ինչ-որ անբացատրելի բան ա կատարվում աթեիստների հետ էս կրոնական թեմաներում, որի շուրջ պետք ա մտածել՝ հասկանալու համար


Շին, բայց չե՞ս կարծում, որ էս աշխարհում ցանկացած բանի մասին էլ իրավունք ունենք կարծիք հայտնելու ու քննարկելու։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա Աստվածաշունչը չպիտի իրավունք ունենանք քննարկել, չեմ հասկանում։ 

Ես աթեիստ չեմ, ինձ հավատացյալ եմ համարում, թեև որևէ կոնկրետ կրոնի դավանորդ չեմ։ Բայց թեկուզ իմ հայացքները, որ, բնականաբար, ճիշտ եմ համարում ու առնվազն ինձ համար համարյա անառարկելի են, նորմալ եմ համարում քննարկելն ու քննադատելը, եթե մարդը չի ընդունում, սխալ ա համարում դրանք։ Ինչպես որ իմ իրավունքն ա էդ գաղափարներին հավատալն ու ճիշտ համարելը, էնպես էլ ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն ա չհավատալն ու քննադատելը։ Ես չեմ վիրավորվի, քանի դեռ իմ անձը չեն վիրավորել քննարկման ու քննադատության մեջ։ Իմ կարծիքով, առանց ծաղրի քննադատությունը շատ օգտակար ու ուսանելի բան ա՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից։ Ուղղակի էստեղ հիմնական խնդիրը հենց էն ա, որ շատ քչերին ա հաջողվում քննադատել առանց ծաղրելու։ Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ առողջ քննադատության դեպքում են մարդիկ վիրավորվում, ի՞նչ ասեմ, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, դա արդեն միմիայն էդ մարդկանց խնդիրն ա։

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ժող, չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ որ մեկն էս թեմայում կամ այլուր ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք կրոնը, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք Սուրբ Գիրքը, Աստվածաշունչը, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք կրոնական պատմության դրվագներ, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք եկեղեցին, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք Աստվածաշնչի կոնկրետ դրվագներ, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք կրոնական կազմակերպությունները կամ նման մի բան:


Չի ասել, բայց փաստացի «կրոնական հումոր» թեմա չունենք բաժնում, ոնց որ ասենք քաղաքականության բաժնում ա

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, բայց չե՞ս կարծում, որ էս աշխարհում ցանկացած բանի մասին էլ իրավունք ունենք կարծիք հայտնելու ու քննարկելու։ Ինչի՞ հիման վրա Աստվածաշունչը չպիտի իրավունք ունենանք քննարկել, չեմ հասկանում։ 
> 
> Ես աթեիստ չեմ, ինձ հավատացյալ եմ համարում, թեև որևէ կոնկրետ կրոնի դավանորդ չեմ։ Բայց թեկուզ իմ հայացքները, որ, բնականաբար, ճիշտ եմ համարում ու առնվազն ինձ համար համարյա անառարկելի են, նորմալ եմ համարում քննարկելն ու քննադատելը, եթե մարդը չի ընդունում, սխալ ա համարում դրանք։ Ինչպես որ իմ իրավունքն ա էդ գաղափարներին հավատալն ու ճիշտ համարելը, էնպես էլ ցանկացած մարդու իրավունքն ա չհավատալն ու քննադատելը։ Ես չեմ վիրավորվի, քանի դեռ իմ անձը չեն վիրավորել քննարկման ու քննադատության մեջ։ Իմ կարծիքով, առանց ծաղրի քննադատությունը շատ օգտակար ու ուսանելի բան ա՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից։ Ուղղակի էստեղ հիմնական խնդիրը հենց էն ա, որ շատ քչերին ա հաջողվում քննադատել առանց ծաղրելու։ Իսկ եթե նույնիսկ առողջ քննադատության դեպքում են մարդիկ վիրավորվում, ի՞նչ ասեմ, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, դա արդեն միմիայն էդ մարդկանց խնդիրն ա։


Մեղա, ո՞վ հակառակն ասաց, Անահիտ ջան: Կարծում եմ:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչ որ մեկն էս թեմայում կամ այլուր ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք կրոնը, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք Սուրբ Գիրքը, Աստվածաշունչը, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք կրոնական պատմության դրվագներ, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք եկեղեցին, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկեք Աստվածաշնչի կոնկրետ դրվագներ, ասե՞լ ա մի քննարկենք կրոնական կազմակերպությունները կամ նման մի բան: 
> 
> Անձամբ ես համարում եմ, որ կարելի ա քննարկել, ընդ որում և՛ քննադատելով, և՛ գովերգելով, և՛ չեզոք արտահայտվելով:
> 
> Խոսքը գնում ա ծաղրի մասին:


Չուկ ջան, կխնդրեի մի քանի գրառում հետ գնալ և կարդալ գրածներս ծաղրի մասին:
Մի ձև արեք, թե Ակումբում ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ ծաղրական թեմաներ չկան, ու ոչ մեկդ էդ մասսայական ծաղրերին չեք մասնակցել: 
Հիմա եկել հասել ա Աստվածաշնչին, նոր ե՞ք հիշել:
Զայրացա արդեն իսկականից:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեղա, ո՞վ հակառակն ասաց, Անահիտ ջան: Կարծում եմ:


Ո՞նց։ Արամը։ Էս ա.



> Չէ Այվ, աստվածաշունչը չի գրվել, որ կարծիքներ գրեն դրա մասին:


Էս գրառումն այլ կերպ հնարավո՞ր ա մեկնաբանել։ Եթե չի գրվել նրա համար, որ կարծիքներ գրեն դրա մասին, նշանակում ա՝ չպիտի կարծիքներ գրվեն, սխալ ա կարծիքներ գրվելը։ Դու ուրիշ կե՞րպ ես հասկացել։
Ուրիշ բան, որ հետո Արամն իր խոսքը փոխեց։ Բայց կոնկրետ մեջբերածս գրառման մեջ ինքը հենց դա ա ասել։

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Փորձի ահագին մասերը update անել ա պետք, հնացել ա


Էհ Վահե ջան քո համար հնացել ա, ես էլ նոր եմ բացահայտում: Ի՞նչ անեմ:




> Չի ասել, բայց փաստացի «կրոնական հումոր» թեմա չունենք բաժնում, ոնց որ ասենք քաղաքականության բաժնում ա


Վահե, մարդու հավատքը համեմատում ես, քաղաքականության հետ, ինչքան էլ դու 21-րդ դարի մոլի աթեիստներից լինես, չի կարելի, եթե թեկուզ լուցկու չոփը մարդու համար շատ թանկ ա, ինքը դրան հավատում ա, չի կարելի դրան վիրավորել կամ ծաղրել: Իհարկե, կարելի ա ասել, գիտես ինչ կա լուցկու չոփը են բանը չի, որ քո համար թանկ լինի, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ծաղրել:

----------


## Արամ

> Ո՞նց։ Արամը։ Էս ա.
> 
> Էս գրառումն այլ կերպ հնարավո՞ր ա մեկնաբանել։ Եթե չի գրվել նրա համար, որ կարծիքներ գրեն դրա մասին, նշանակում ա՝ չպիտի կարծիքներ գրվեն, սխալ ա կարծիքներ գրվելը։ Դու ուրիշ կե՞րպ ես հասկացել։
> Ուրիշ բան, որ հետո Արամն իր խոսքը փոխեց։ Բայց կոնկրետ մեջբերածս գրառման մեջ ինքը հենց դա ա ասել։


Չէ Ան ջան, ամենևին դա չի նշանակում: Կարծիքը բոլորը իրավունք ունեն արտահայտելու, ուղղակի զրույցի ժամանակ գրականությունը համեմատեցինք աստվածաշնչի հետ, ես էլ ընդամենը նշեցի տարբերությունը:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ Ան ջան, ամենևին դա չի նշանակում: Կարծիքը բոլորը իրավունք ունեն արտահայտելու, ուղղակի զրույցի ժամանակ գրականությունը համեմատեցինք աստվածաշնչի հետ, ես էլ ընդամենը նշեցի տարբերությունը:


Լավ։ Բայց էդ դեպքում ուղղակի իմաստ չունի դա նշելը, քանի որ տվյալ դեպքում նշանակություն չունի, որ դրանք տարբեր նպատակներով են գրվել։ Մենք քննարկելուց ենք խոսում, չէ՞, իսկ եթե քննարկել կարելի ա, ապա ի՞նչ տարբերություն՝ հատուկ քննարկվելու համար ա գրվել, թե ուղղակի ընթացքում ա քննարկելու անհրաժեշտություն առաջացել։ Կարևորն էն ա, թե քննարկելիս ոնց ենք քննարկում։ Իսկ ես համարում եմ, որ ոչ գրականությունն ա պետք ծաղրել, ինչքան էլ վատը լինի, ոչ էլ Աստվածաշունչը կամ մեկ այլ բան, ինչքան էլ որ դրանում տեղ գտած գաղափարները ընդունելի չհամարես։

----------

Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ո՞նց։ Արամը։ Էս ա.
> 
> Էս գրառումն այլ կերպ հնարավո՞ր ա մեկնաբանել։ Եթե չի գրվել նրա համար, որ կարծիքներ գրեն դրա մասին, նշանակում ա՝ չպիտի կարծիքներ գրվեն, սխալ ա կարծիքներ գրվելը։ Դու ուրիշ կե՞րպ ես հասկացել։
> Ուրիշ բան, որ հետո Արամն իր խոսքը փոխեց։ Բայց կոնկրետ մեջբերածս գրառման մեջ ինքը հենց դա ա ասել։


Արամն ասաց՝ Աստվածաշունչը չի գրվել, որ կարծիքներ գրվեն դրա մասին, բայց դա չի նշանակվում, որ կարծիքներ չեն կարող գրվել: Օրինակ, ստեղծագործողի անկյունում մարդիկ դնում են իրենց գործը հենց էն նպատակով որ կարծիքներ դրվեն դրանց մասին, ինչը իր հերթին չի նշանակում, թե պարտադիր կարծիքներ կգրվեն դրանց մասին:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էհ Վահե ջան քո համար հնացել ա, ես էլ նոր եմ բացահայտում: Ի՞նչ անեմ:


Բարոյական նորմերից ո՞րն ես նոր բացահայտել

----------


## Արամ

> Լավ։ Բայց էդ դեպքում ուղղակի իմաստ չունի դա նշելը, քանի որ տվյալ դեպքում նշանակություն չունի, որ դրանք տարբեր նպատակներով են գրվել։ Մենք քննարկելուց ենք խոսում, չէ՞, իսկ եթե քննարկել կարելի ա, ապա ի՞նչ տարբերություն՝ հատուկ քննարկվելու համար ա գրվել, թե ուղղակի ընթացքում ա քննարկելու անհրաժեշտություն առաջացել։ Կարևորն էն ա, թե քննարկելիս ոնց ենք քննարկում։ Իսկ ես համարում եմ, որ ոչ գրականությունն ա պետք ծաղրել, ինչքան էլ վատը լինի, ոչ էլ Աստվածաշունչը կամ մեկ այլ բան, ինչքան էլ որ դրանում տեղ գտած գաղափարները ընդունելի չհամարես։


Ճիշտ ես Ան միգուցե իմաստ չկա դա նշելու, բայց դե կրոնը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա, որոշ մարդիկ, մենակ դրա օգնությամբ են ապրում, դրանով են սնվում, դա ա նրանց ուժ տալիս ու ինձ թվումա իրանց հետ պետք է զգուշ լինել կարծիք արտահայտելուց, որովհետև վերջիվերջո, կարող ա ինչքան թանկ իմ մայրն ա իմ համար, եդքան թանկ Հիսուսնա նրանց համար:

----------


## Արամ

> Բարոյական նորմերից ո՞րն ես նոր բացահայտել


Վահե ջան, կներես, քեզ չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչը պետք ա update անեի, բարոյական նորմերս, թե՞ պատկերացումս:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Sagittarius, կարծեմ խոսքը ծաղրելու մասին էր մինչև հիմա, ոչ ոք չի ասել, թե իրավունք չունեն քննարկելու, քննադատելու, մատնանշելու:


իմ կարծիքով երկու կողմն էլ արդեն վախուց ա անցել սահմանը՝

ա. օրինակ Ռայի բացած թեման, հա բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ բաներ ինձ համար էլ են ծիծաղելի, զավեշտալի, բայց էտ նույնն ա ոնց որ Աֆրիկյան ցեղերի մասին թեմա բացես նման նախաբանով «Եկեք ստեղ տեղադրենք այս ցեղերի ծիծաղելի, զվարճալի սովորույթները ու քննարկենք, թե ինչքան խնդալու է իրենց հավատքը»... ԻՀԿ, ամեն մարդ ազատ ա դա ծիծաղելի համարել ու դրա մասին բարձրաձայն արտահայտվել, բայց հատուկ էտ նպատակով ու էտ շեշտադրումով թեմա բացելը պրովոկացիա ա: 

բ. իսկ մյուս կողմը էն գլխից ա համը հանել, արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի, ու Հայաստանի նման երկրներում դա շարունակվում ա նույն ագրեսիայով ու ջանասիրությամբ՝ կրոնը ընդունելով որպես բարոյական արժեքների հիմք ու անխնա քարկոծելով դրանից շեղվողներին: Ակումբում էլ դա կա, «սուրբ» նորմերի/ արժեքների / և այլնի ցանկացած քննադատություն դիտվում ա որպես վիրավորանք: 

Ես տեսնում եմ աթեիստների ծայրահեղականությունը, բայց տեսնում եմ նաև Հայաստանում էլ ավելի ակտիվ ու աճող կրոնական ծայրահեղականությունը: Դե հիմա ինձ պատասխանի Շինարար ջան, խի՞ պետք է ես ազնվություն ցուցաբերեմ ու երկուսն էլ քննադատեմ, բայց օրուգիշեր բարոյականության մասին խոսող «հավատացյալը» ազնվություն չունենա իրա կրոնում առկա ծայրհեղականության մասին ուղիղ խոսելու:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> իմ կարծիքով երկու կողմն էլ արդեն վախուց ա անցել սահմանը՝
> 
> ա. օրինակ Ռայի բացած թեման, հա բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ բաներ ինձ համար էլ են ծիծաղելի, զավեշտալի, բայց էտ նույնն ա ոնց որ Աֆրիկյան ցեղերի մասին թեմա բացես նման նախաբանով «Եկեք ստեղ տեղադրենք այս ցեղերի ծիծաղելի, զվարճալի սովորույթները ու քննարկենք, թե ինչքան խնդալու է իրենց հավատքը»... ԻՀԿ, ամեն մարդ ազատ ա դա ծիծաղելի համարել ու դրա մասին բարձրաձայն արտահայտվել, բայց հատուկ էտ նպատակով ու էտ շեշտադրումով թեմա բացելը պրովոկացիա ա: 
> 
> բ. իսկ մյուս կողմը էն գլխից ա համը հանել, արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի, ու Հայաստանի նման երկրներում դա շարունակվում ա նույն ագրեսիայով ու ջանասիրությամբ՝ կրոնը ընդունելով որպես բարոյական արժեքների հիմք ու անխնա քարկոծելով դրանից շեղվողներին: Ակումբում էլ դա կա, «սուրբ» նորմերի/ արժեքների / և այլնի ցանկացած քննադատություն դիտվում ա որպես վիրավորանք: 
> 
> Ես տեսնում եմ աթեիստների ծայրահեղականությունը, բայց *տեսնում եմ նաև Հայաստանում էլ ավելի ակտիվ ու աճող կրոնական ծայրահեղականությունը*: Դե հիմա ինձ պատասխանի Շինարար ջան, խի՞ պետք է ես ազնվություն ցուցաբերեմ ու երկուսն էլ քննադատեմ, բայց օրուգիշեր բարոյականության մասին խոսող «հավատացյալը» ազնվություն չունենա իրա կրոնում առկա ծայրհեղականության մասին ուղիղ խոսելու:


Հա, Sagittarius ջան, ես ցավոք Կիրովականում եմ ապրում, մեզ մոտ ես դա չեմ տենսում, Հայաստանում թե ոնց ա չգիտեմ: Դրա համար ինչը չեմ տեսել, իրավունք չունեմ ասելու: վստահում եմ քեզ… Որ ասում ես էդպես ա, ուրեմն էդպես ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չուկ ջան, կխնդրեի մի քանի գրառում հետ գնալ և կարդալ գրածներս ծաղրի մասին:
> Մի ձև արեք, թե Ակումբում ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ ծաղրական թեմաներ չկան, ու ոչ մեկդ էդ մասսայական ծաղրերին չեք մասնակցել: 
> Հիմա եկել հասել ա Աստվածաշնչին, նոր ե՞ք հիշել:
> Զայրացա արդեն իսկականից:


Ռիփ, ես քեզ վերևում ասեցի տարբերությունը, բայց դու դեմքիս իջար: Նորից եմ ասում. ի տարբերություն մնացած բաժինների ծաղրական գրառումների, կրոն բաժնում մարդիկ էդ հարցը բարձրացնում են (երբեմն ծաղրողները, երբեմն էլ ավելի զուսպ քննադատողները), իսկ մնացած բաժիններում «մեղավորը» պատժվում ա, տուգանային ստանում կամ արգելափակվում, անցնում, գնում ա:




> Ճիշտ ես Ան միգուցե իմաստ չկա դա նշելու, բայց դե կրոնը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա, որոշ մարդիկ, մենակ դրա օգնությամբ են ապրում, դրանով են սնվում, դա ա նրանց ուժ տալիս ու ինձ թվումա իրանց հետ պետք է զգուշ լինել կարծիք արտահայտելուց, որովհետև վերջիվերջո, կարող ա ինչքան թանկ իմ մայրն ա իմ համար, եդքան թանկ Հիսուսնա նրանց համար:


Ահա, շատ ճիշտ ես նկատում: Ի դեպ, մենակ կրոնը չի: Նույն բանը կարելի ա նկատել նաև քաղաքականության, գրականության, գիտության մեջ ու մնացած բոլոր ոլորտներում: Նույն «ախտանիշները» ժամանակին դրսևորվել են քաղաքականության բաժնում, երբ այս կամ այն քաղաքական գործիչը ծաղրվել ա:




> իմ կարծիքով երկու կողմն էլ արդեն վախուց ա անցել սահմանը՝
> 
> ա. օրինակ Ռայի բացած թեման, հա բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ բաներ ինձ համար էլ են ծիծաղելի, զավեշտալի, բայց էտ նույնն ա ոնց որ Աֆրիկյան ցեղերի մասին թեմա բացես նման նախաբանով «Եկեք ստեղ տեղադրենք այս ցեղերի ծիծաղելի, զվարճալի սովորույթները ու քննարկենք, թե ինչքան խնդալու է իրենց հավատքը»... ԻՀԿ, ամեն մարդ ազատ ա դա ծիծաղելի համարել ու դրա մասին բարձրաձայն արտահայտվել, բայց հատուկ էտ նպատակով ու էտ շեշտադրումով թեմա բացելը պրովոկացիա ա: 
> 
> բ. իսկ մյուս կողմը էն գլխից ա համը հանել, արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի, ու Հայաստանի նման երկրներում դա շարունակվում ա նույն ագրեսիայով ու ջանասիրությամբ՝ կրոնը ընդունելով որպես բարոյական արժեքների հիմք ու անխնա քարկոծելով դրանից շեղվողներին: Ակումբում էլ դա կա, «սուրբ» նորմերի/ արժեքների / և այլնի ցանկացած քննադատություն դիտվում ա որպես վիրավորանք: 
> 
> Ես տեսնում եմ աթեիստների ծայրահեղականությունը, բայց տեսնում եմ նաև Հայաստանում էլ ավելի ակտիվ ու աճող կրոնական ծայրահեղականությունը: Դե հիմա ինձ պատասխանի Շինարար ջան, խի՞ պետք է ես ազնվություն ցուցաբերեմ ու երկուսն էլ քննադատեմ, բայց օրուգիշեր բարոյականության մասին խոսող «հավատացյալը» ազնվություն չունենա իրա կրոնում առկա ծայրհեղականության մասին ուղիղ խոսելու:


Ըստ էության դու ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց արի էդ ամեն ինչը բերենք ակումբ: Ակումբում հավատացալները մի կողմ քաշված ապրում են, իսկ աթեիստներն իրանց մուռն ակումբից են հանում: Արդյունքում` կրոն բաժնում մենակ ղժժ ա, էն էլ մենակ աթեիստների միջև: Է իմա՞ստը: Դրանից առաքելականները չխելոքացան:

----------

Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, Sagittarius ջան, ես ցավոք Կիրովականում եմ ապրում, մեզ մոտ ես դա չեմ տենսում, Հայաստանում թե ոնց ա չգիտեմ: Դրա համար ինչը չեմ տեսել, իրավունք չունեմ ասելու: վստահում եմ քեզ… Որ ասում ես էդպես ա, ուրեմն էդպես ա:


Շին, իրոք կա տենց բան  :Sad:  էս իշխանությունների օրոք եկեղեցին լրիվ վերխ ա վերցրել, ինչ ուզում, անում ա, իրա մարդկանց էլ քսի ա տալիս մյուսների վրա:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, իրոք կա տենց բան  էս իշխանությունների օրոք եկեղեցին լրիվ վերխ ա վերցրել, ինչ ուզում, անում ա, իրա մարդկանց էլ քսի ա տալիս մյուսների վրա:


Հա, Բյուր ջան: Որ ասում եք, ընդունում եմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կխնդրեի մի քանի գրառում հետ գնալ և կարդալ գրածներս ծաղրի մասին:
> Մի ձև արեք, թե Ակումբում ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ ծաղրական թեմաներ չկան, ու ոչ մեկդ էդ մասսայական ծաղրերին չեք մասնակցել: 
> Հիմա եկել հասել ա Աստվածաշնչին, նոր ե՞ք հիշել:
> Զայրացա արդեն իսկականից:


Այվ ջան, հետո հանգամանալից կանդրադառնամ գրառմանդ, ինչը չէի ուզում անել:
Իսկ դու մի զայրացի, զայրանալ բոլորս էլ կարող ենք, հենց էս թեմայում ինձ զայրացնող լիքը բաներ են եղել, բայց ինչի՞ զայրանանք, եթե կարող ենք քննարկել հանգիստ:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե ջան, կներես, քեզ չեմ հասկանում, ի՞նչը պետք ա update անեի, բարոյական նորմերս, թե՞ պատկերացումս:


Դու ինքդ չասեցիր՝




> Հազարամյակների ընթացքում, շատ տարբեր գործոններից, օրինակ` երբ դեռ ո՛չ աստված կար ո՛չ օրենք, որոշումները վաժակն էր կայացնում, այ ըտեղից սկսած, ստեղծվել են բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք էլ, մի քիչ չափազանցնելով, մի քիչ հարմարացնելով գրվել են Աստվածաշնչում, հիմա դա գրականաություն չի, դա ընդամենը մարդկանց ապրած հազարամյակների փորձնա` մի քիչ ձևափոխած ու հարմարեցրած:


Այժմյան այսպես կոչված «բարոյական նորմերի հավաքածուն» բավականին հին ժամանակներում ա գրվել ու հիմա նրա որոշ բարոյական նորմեր, խրատներ իմ կողմից ուղղակի անընդունելի կամ դաժը ղժժալու են: Խոսքը սրա մասին էր:
Ես չեմ հասկանում դու հավատու՞մ ես Աստծուն, Աստվածաշունչը ամբողջությամբ քո սրտո՞վ ա թե չէ...տեսակետդ պարզ չի էս հարցում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չի ասել, բայց փաստացի «կրոնական հումոր» թեմա չունենք բաժնում, ոնց որ ասենք քաղաքականության բաժնում ա


Դե եթե անկեղծ, քաղաքական հումոր թեմայի էնտեղ լինելն ա աբսուրդ, պետք ա լիներ զվարճալի բաժնում  :Jpit: 

Իսկ օրինակ «անեկդոտներ» բաժնում ունենք «Կրոնական անեկդոտներ» թեմա, որը որևէ մեկի մտքով չի անցել փակել կամ արգելել:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> իմ կարծիքով երկու կողմն էլ արդեն վախուց ա անցել սահմանը՝
> 
> ա. օրինակ Ռայի բացած թեման, հա բան չունեմ ասելու, շատ բաներ ինձ համար էլ են ծիծաղելի, զավեշտալի, բայց էտ նույնն ա ոնց որ Աֆրիկյան ցեղերի մասին թեմա բացես նման նախաբանով «Եկեք ստեղ տեղադրենք այս ցեղերի ծիծաղելի, զվարճալի սովորույթները ու քննարկենք, թե ինչքան խնդալու է իրենց հավատքը»... ԻՀԿ, ամեն մարդ ազատ ա դա ծիծաղելի համարել ու դրա մասին բարձրաձայն արտահայտվել, բայց հատուկ էտ նպատակով ու էտ շեշտադրումով թեմա բացելը պրովոկացիա ա: 
> 
> բ. իսկ մյուս կողմը էն գլխից ա համը հանել, արդեն մի քանի հազար տարի, ու Հայաստանի նման երկրներում դա շարունակվում ա նույն ագրեսիայով ու ջանասիրությամբ՝ կրոնը ընդունելով որպես բարոյական արժեքների հիմք ու անխնա քարկոծելով դրանից շեղվողներին: Ակումբում էլ դա կա, «սուրբ» նորմերի/ արժեքների / և այլնի ցանկացած քննադատություն դիտվում ա որպես վիրավորանք: 
> 
> Ես տեսնում եմ աթեիստների ծայրահեղականությունը, բայց տեսնում եմ նաև Հայաստանում էլ ավելի ակտիվ ու աճող կրոնական ծայրահեղականությունը: Դե հիմա ինձ պատասխանի Շինարար ջան, խի՞ պետք է ես ազնվություն ցուցաբերեմ ու երկուսն էլ քննադատեմ, բայց օրուգիշեր բարոյականության մասին խոսող «հավատացյալը» ազնվություն չունենա իրա կրոնում առկա ծայրհեղականության մասին ուղիղ խոսելու:


ա. ո՞վ ա դնում էդ սահմանները: Սահմաններ չկան, չնայած դրան կան ուրիշ նորմեր, որոնք պարտադիր են, եթե դու մարդ ես:
Սկսենք նրանից, որ դու մուտք չունես դեպի էդ ավանդույթները: Դու դրա մասը չես և պատկերացում չունես, թե դա ինչ ա,ինչի համար: Նույնն էլ վերաբերվում ա կրոններին, հավատին: 
Հավատը ներսում ա և դա պատկանում ա միմիայն տվյալ մարդուն: Դու ոչ մի իրավունք չունես մտնելու մյուսի ներսը կամ առանց մտնելու խոսես դրանից:
բ. դա ունի իր պատմական հիմքերը:

Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ հավատացյալը պիտի նստի խոսա իր կրոնի ծայրահեղականությունների մասին: Շատ դեպքերում մարդը իր սեփական հավատի մասին պատկերացում չունի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտ ես Ան միգուցե իմաստ չկա դա նշելու, բայց դե կրոնը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա, որոշ մարդիկ, մենակ դրա օգնությամբ են ապրում, դրանով են սնվում, դա ա նրանց ուժ տալիս ու ինձ թվումա իրանց հետ պետք է զգուշ լինել կարծիք արտահայտելուց, որովհետև վերջիվերջո, կարող ա ինչքան թանկ իմ մայրն ա իմ համար, եդքան թանկ Հիսուսնա նրանց համար:


Հասկանում եմ, որ տենց կարող ա լինել։ Մի կողմից համաձայն եմ, որ ուրիշի սրբությունը պետք ա հարգել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ էդ նույն ձևով, ոնց որ Այվին էր նշել, կարող ա մեկի համար էլ Սևակը սրբություն լինել, ուրեմն պիտի պահանջի կամ ակնկալի, որ ոչ ոք Սևակին չքննադատի՞, եթե չի հավանում։ Իսկ քննադատելիս երբեմն իսկապես բարդ ա էդ սահմանը տեսնելը։ Էս դեռ էն դեպքում, երբ իսկապես ուզում ես տեսնել, բայց մեծ մասամբ մարդկանց առանձնապես չի էլ հուզում՝ անցնում են էդ սահմանը, թե չէ։ Ես ինքս հաճախ ուղղակի խուսափում եմ որոշ երևույթների մասին կարծիք հայտնելուց, որովհետև զգում եմ, որ ի վիճակի չեմ էնպես արտահայտվել, որ համ լրիվ անկեղծ, սրտիցս ասեմ, համ էլ չվիրավորեմ որևէ մեկին։ Սա էլ երևի կոչվում ա կրոնական հանդուրժողականություն, որը, իմ կարծիքով, այլ կերպ գոյություն չունի ուղղակի։ Չկա հանդուրժողականություն, եթե էդ բառի տակ չենք հասկանում պարզապես լռելը։ Ես չեմ կարող երկու իրար հակասող բաներ միաժամանակ ճիշտ համարել (խոսքը կրոնի ու գիտության մասին չի), իսկ եթե մյուսը խայտառակ սխալ, անհեթեթություն ու ապուշություն եմ համարում, ես կարող եմ ընդամենը դա չբարձրաձայնել, բայց մտքումս էլ հո ասու՞մ եմ։ 

Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ ա շատ  :LOL: ։ Ես որ վերջնական, սպառիչ լուծում չեմ տեսնում էս հարցին։ Միակ բանը, որ կարող ենք անել իրավիճակը գոնե ինչ–որ չափով բարելավելու համար, ընդհանրապես որևէ ծաղրից ամեն գնով զերծ մնալն ա, որը, կարծում եմ, մարդկանց չնչին մասը միայն կուզենա անել, ցավոք։

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Ես չեմ հասկանում դու հավատու՞մ ես Աստծուն, Աստվածաշունչը ամբողջությամբ քո սրտո՞վ ա թե չէ...տեսակետդ պարզ չի էս հարցում:


Խի՞, որ ասեմ հավատում եմ, սկսես քարկոծել, որ ասեմ չեմ հավատում իմ կողմից խոսա՞ս: 
Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա, համենայն դեպս ես իմը դնում եմ մի կողմ ու փորձում եմ, ինչքանով որ հնարավոր ա օբյեկտիվ լինել էս հարցում:

Հ.Գ. Չուկ են բառը, ո՞նց էր:

----------

Շինարար (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> կրոնական հանդուրժողականություն, որը, իմ կարծիքով, այլ կերպ գոյություն չունի ուղղակի։ Չկա հանդուրժողականություն, եթե էդ բառի տակ չենք հասկանում պարզապես լռելը։ Ես չեմ կարող երկու իրար հակասող բաներ միաժամանակ ճիշտ համարել (խոսքը կրոնի ու գիտության մասին չի), իսկ եթե մյուսը խայտառակ սխալ, անհեթեթություն ու ապուշություն եմ համարում, ես կարող եմ ընդամենը դա չբարձրաձայնել, բայց մտքումս էլ հո ասու՞մ եմ։


Ան գրեթե համաձայն եմ հետդ: Բայց դեռևս ինչքան գրառում արել եմ ակումբում` կրոնին վերաբերվող, չափը հաստատ չեմ անցել, համենայն դեպս, ոչ մեկի համոզմունքը չեմ վիրավորել: Թե՛ աթեիստների, թե՛ հավատացյալների:

----------


## Chuk

> Հ.Գ. Չուկ են բառը, ո՞նց էր:


*Ագնոստիկ*, Արամ ջան  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան գրեթե համաձայն եմ հետդ: Բայց դեռևս ինչքան գրառում արել եմ ակումբում` կրոնին վերաբերվող, չափը հաստատ չեմ անցել, համենայն դեպս, ոչ մեկի համոզմունքը չեմ վիրավորել: Թե՛ աթեիստների, թե՛ հավատացյալների:


Բայց ես քեզ երբևէ չեմ էլ մեղադրել դրանում, Արամ ջան  :Jpit: ։ Ես ընդհանուր էի ասում։ Հա, դու էդ առումով նույնիսկ օրինակելի ես  :Smile: ։

----------


## Արամ

> Բայց ես քեզ երբևէ չեմ էլ մեղադրել դրանում, Արամ ջան ։ Ես ընդհանուր էի ասում։ Հա, դու էդ առումով նույնիսկ օրինակելի ես ։


Ան չէ, չեմ ասում, որ ինձ մեղադրել ես, դու ասում ես չկա հանդուրժողականություն, եթե դա լռել չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ ա շատ ։ Ես որ վերջնական, սպառիչ լուծում չեմ տեսնում էս հարցին։ Միակ բանը, որ կարող ենք անել իրավիճակը գոնե ինչ–որ չափով բարելավելու համար, ընդհանրապես որևէ ծաղրից ամեն գնով զերծ մնալն ա, որը, կարծում եմ, մարդկանց չնչին մասը միայն կուզենա անել, ցավոք։


Ան ջան, իսկ էն ոչ չնչին մասի համար կա մոդերատոր, որը կարող է ջնջել բացահայտ վիրավորանքները։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Բյուր, Շին և Էնա Ադոլի, մի հարց տամ։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում դուք ձեր գրառումներում նշել եք, որ չի կարելի մարդուն ներքաշել էտ զրույցի մեջ ու խոսել էտ ինտիմ թեմայով՝ հավատքի մասին։
Կարո՞ղ եք Ակումբու ցույց տալ մի հոգու, որին ինչ որ մեկը ստիպել ա նման քննարկման մասնակցել։ 
Գուցե ե՞ս ճիշտ չեմ ընկալել ձեր միտքը։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ճիշտ ես Ան միգուցե իմաստ չկա դա նշելու, բայց դե կրոնը մի քիչ ուրիշ ա, որոշ մարդիկ, մենակ դրա օգնությամբ են ապրում, դրանով են սնվում, դա ա նրանց ուժ տալիս ու ինձ թվումա իրանց հետ պետք է զգուշ լինել կարծիք արտահայտելուց, որովհետև վերջիվերջո, կարող ա ինչքան թանկ իմ մայրն ա իմ համար, եդքան թանկ Հիսուսնա նրանց համար:


Արամ, էդպիսի մարդիկ իմ կարծիքով շեղված են ու ոչ մի խոսքով իրենց դրանից ավելի չես շեղի: 
Օրինակ բերեմ. իմ ընկերուհու հորաքրոջ ընտանիքը աղանդավորներ են: Սկզբում հայրն ա ընդունել, հետո ստիպել ա մյուս անդամներին: Տղան բանակ չգնալու համար/ իրենց մոտ արգելված ա զենք կրելը/  բանտ ա նստել: Էդ տղու կյանքը փչացավ. աշխատանք գտնելու հույս չունի,կենսագրականը արդեն փչացած ա:  Դրանից բացի իրենց փոքր աղջիկը մահացավ ինչ-որ հիվանդությունից, որը կարելի էր բուժել/իրենք հիվանդանոց չեն գնում/: Իրենք տոներ չեն նշում, տանը հավերժ ձգվող սուգ ա: Հիմա ի՞նչ թողնել, որ էտպիսի մարդիկ շեղված մնան, թե ինչ ա իրենց կրոնը իրենց համար շատ թանկ ա: 
Չնայած նույն կրոնը կարա շատ էլ շահութաբեր լինի: Խելքը գլխին մարդը առանց շեղվելու կարա օգտագործի կրոնը ու   փող <<կպցնի>>: Մեր դասատուներից մեկը մի որոշ ժամանակ ինչ-որ աղանդավորական շարժման անդամ ա դառնում: Սաղ իրեն մեղմ ասած ծուռ էին նայում: Մի տարի հետո իրեն երկու սենյականոց բնակարան տվեց տվյալ շարժման կազմակերպությունը : Մարդիկ հասկանում են ինչն ինչոց ա ու էլ ծուռ չեն նայում: Դրանից բացի էդ կինը ամեն ամիս էդ կազմակերպությունից կլորիկ գումար ա ստանում: Էս էլ օգուտը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, Շին և Էնա Ադոլի, մի հարց տամ։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում դուք ձեր գրառումներում նշել եք, որ չի կարելի մարդուն ներքաշել էտ զրույցի մեջ ու խոսել էտ ինտիմ թեմայով՝ հավատքի մասին։
> *Կարո՞ղ եք Ակումբու ցույց տալ մի հոգու, որին ինչ որ մեկը ստիպել ա նման քննարկման մասնակցել։* 
> Գուցե ե՞ս ճիշտ չեմ ընկալել ձեր միտքը։


Ժառ ջան, էս հարցդ լո՞ւրջ ես գրել, թե՞ մթնոլորտը ցրելու համար կատակ ես անում, հուսամ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Շին և Էնա Ադոլի, մի հարց տամ։ Եթե չեմ սխալվում դուք ձեր գրառումներում նշել եք, որ չի կարելի մարդուն ներքաշել էտ զրույցի մեջ ու խոսել էտ ինտիմ թեմայով՝ հավատքի մասին։
> Կարո՞ղ եք Ակումբու ցույց տալ մի հոգու, որին ինչ որ մեկը ստիպել ա նման քննարկման մասնակցել։ 
> Գուցե ե՞ս ճիշտ չեմ ընկալել ձեր միտքը։


Հա, հենց էդ վերջին թեման ծիծաղելի հատվածների մասին:
Ժառ ջան, նայի ինչ վիճակ ա: Շատ լավ հասկանալով, թե ինչ վիճակ ա էդ թեմաներում` շատ հավատացյալ իրանց համար մի կողմ քաշված ապրում են առանց համապատասխան բաժին մտնելու: Բայց դե աթեիստների կյանքն անհետաքրքրում ա, մի բան պետք ա ձեռնարկել, չէ՞: Դրա համար բացվում ա պրովոկացիոն վերնագրով թեմա, չնայած որ նմանատիպ բովանդակությամբ թեմա արդեն գոյություն ուներ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մի խոսքով՝ բարդ ա շատ ։ Ես որ վերջնական, սպառիչ լուծում չեմ տեսնում էս հարցին։ Միակ բանը, որ կարող ենք անել իրավիճակը գոնե ինչ–որ չափով բարելավելու համար, ը*նդհանրապես որևէ ծաղրից ամեն գնով զերծ մնալն ա*, որը, կարծում եմ, մարդկանց չնչին մասը միայն կուզենա անել, ցավոք։


վոբշմ ես գնացի Սաութ Պարկ նայելու, անհամներ




հ.գ. jack off, people

----------

Անվերնագիր (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ, էդպիսի մարդիկ իմ կարծիքով շեղված են ու ոչ մի խոսքով իրենց դրանից ավելի չես շեղի:


Մի փորձի իրանց վիրավորել, դա սխալ ա, ու դեռ հարաբերական ա մենք ենք շեղված, թե իրանք:




> Օրինակ բերեմ. իմ ընկերուհու հորաքրոջ ընտանիքը աղանդավորներ են: Սկզբում հայրն ա ընդունել, հետո ստիպել ա մյուս անդամներին: Տղան բանակ չգնալու համար/ իրենց մոտ արգելված ա զենք կրելը/  բանտ ա նստել: Էդ տղու կյանքը փչացավ. աշխատանք գտնելու հույս չունի,կենսագրականը արդեն փչացած ա:  Դրանից բացի իրենց փոքր աղջիկը մահացավ ինչ-որ հիվանդությունից, որը կարելի էր բուժել/իրենք հիվանդանոց չեն գնում/: Իրենք տոներ չեն նշում, տանը հավերժ ձգվող սուգ ա:


Էննա, մի խառնվի իրանց կյանքին, իրանք են որոշում իրանք ինչ անեն, դու ընդամենը կարաս  տրամաբանորեն վերլուծես ու ասես, որ դա սխալ ա, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում վիրավորես կամ ծաղրես նրանց: Դու, ի՞նչ գործ ունես իրանց կյանքի հետ:




> Հիմա ի՞նչ թողնել, որ էտպիսի մարդիկ շեղված մնան, թե ինչ ա իրենց կրոնը իրենց համար շատ թանկ ա: 
> Չնայած նույն կրոնը կարա շատ էլ շահութաբեր լինի: Խելքը գլխին մարդը առանց շեղվելու կարա օգտագործի կրոնը ու   փող <<կպցնի>>:


Յա, փաստորեն ուզում էս էդպիսի մարդկանց, փոխե՞ս: Լավ էլի...: Կամ ծաղրելով պիտի փոխե՞ս:




> Մեր դասատուներից մեկը մի որոշ ժամանակ ինչ-որ աղանդավորական շարժման անդամ ա դառնում: Սաղ իրեն մեղմ ասած ծուռ էին նայում: Մի տարի հետո իրեն երկու սենյականոց բնակարան տվեց տվյալ շարժման կազմակերպությունը : Մարդիկ հասկանում են ինչն ինչոց ա ու էլ ծուռ չեն նայում: Դրանից բացի էդ կինը ամեն ամիս էդ կազմակերպությունից կլորիկ գումար ա ստանում: Էս էլ օգուտը:


Կներես, Էննա, չեմ ուզում ինչ որ ձև որակավորում տալ գրածներիդ, բայց դե երևի խորը չես մտածել, դրա համար էս սենց մակերեսորեն մտածում:
Կրոնը` հավատք ա, ինչպես ցանկացած հավատք, զգացմունք ուժ ա տալիս: Հիմա եթե ինձ Զևսն ա ուժ տալիս, իրան Հիսուսը, ինչ որ մեկն էլ ուժի կարիք չունի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մեկը մյուսի տեսակետները պետք է ծաղրեն:

----------


## ivy

Լավ, հարցը էս կողմից նայենք:

Ակումբում կա «Տականք երգեր» թեմա, որը լրիվ ծաղրական թեմա է, որն ինչ-որ պատճառներով կարողացել է շրջանցել անթույլատրելիի սահմանը և հանգիստ բացվել ու բարգավաճել: Հիմա մարդ կա, դա արվեստ ու սրբություն է համարում, բայց մենք դրել ձեռ ենք առնում ոնց պատահի:

Ըստ դրա, ես կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ իրավունք ունեմ բացելու «Տականք գրքեր» թեմա ու մեջը դնել հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչի հատվածներ՝ ուզածիս պես «կպնելով» իմ նկատած ամեն ինչին, ասենք որովհետև էդ գիրքը իմ կարծիքով համապատասխանում է թեմային:
Սխալ ե՞մ:

----------

Enna Adoly (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լավ, հարցը էս կողմից նայենք:
> 
> Ակումբում կա «Տականք երգեր» թեմա, որը լրիվ ծաղրական թեմա է, որն ինչ-որ պատճառներով կարողացել է շրջանցել անթույլատրելիի սահմանը և հանգիստ բացվել ու բարգավաճել: Հիմա մարդ կա, դա արվեստ ու սրբություն է համարում, բայց մենք դրել ձեռ ենք առնում ոնց պատահի:
> 
> Ըստ դրա, ես կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ իրավունք ունեմ բացելու «Տականք գրքեր» թեմա ու մեջը դնել հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչի հատվածներ՝ ուզածիս պես «կպնելով» իմ նկատած ամեն ինչին, ասենք որովհետև էդ գիրքը իմ կարծիքով համապատասխանում է թեմային:
> Սխալ ե՞մ:


Էտի ուրիշ ա, դա կրոն ա, սրբություն ա, բլա բլա բլա  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Խի՞, որ ասեմ հավատում եմ, սկսես քարկոծել, որ ասեմ չեմ հավատում իմ կողմից խոսա՞ս:


Ուրեմն քո կարծիքով, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հավատացյալ ա, պիտի քարկոծե՞մ: Թե՞ քեզ թվում ա իմ ընկերների կամ ընտանիքի անդամների թվում չկան Աստծու գոյությանը հավատացողներ:
Կամ եթե դու ասես, թե աթեիստ ես, ո՞նց պետք ա քո կողմից խոսամ, եթե քո գրառումները կասկածի տակ են դնում քո աթեիստ լինելը  :Mda: 




> Ի՞նչ կարևոր ա, համենայն դեպս ես իմը դնում եմ մի կողմ ու փորձում եմ, ինչքանով որ հնարավոր ա օբյեկտիվ լինել էս հարցում:


 :Mda:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան չէ, չեմ ասում, որ ինձ մեղադրել ես, դու ասում ես չկա հանդուրժողականություն, եթե դա լռել չէ


Հա՜, էդ։
Արամ ջան, էդ առումով ես սենց եմ մտածում. ինձ թվում ա (գուցե սխալվում եմ)՝ դու ուղղակի դեռ չունես հստակ ձևավորված հայացքներ նմանատիպ հարցերում, դրա համար էլ, այսպես ասած, երկու կողմին էլ հավասարապես «հասկանում ես»։ Իսկ հստակ կողմնորոշված լինելու դեպքում դժվար թե տենց լիներ։

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Հա, հենց էդ վերջին թեման ծիծաղելի հատվածների մասին:
> Ժառ ջան, նայի ինչ վիճակ ա: Շատ լավ հասկանալով, թե ինչ վիճակ ա էդ թեմաներում` շատ հավատացյալ իրանց համար մի կողմ քաշված ապրում են առանց համապատասխան բաժին մտնելու: Բայց դե աթեիստների կյանքն անհետաքրքրում ա, մի բան պետք ա ձեռնարկել, չէ՞: Դրա համար բացվում ա պրովոկացիոն վերնագրով թեմա, չնայած որ նմանատիպ բովանդակությամբ թեմա արդեն գոյություն ուներ:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: 

Ես, եթե ոչ նպատակ, ապա ցանկություն ունեմ, որ գոնե ակումբում, ցանկացած կրոնի հետևորդ կարողանա ազատ շփվել ու չվախենա, որ իրեն ուղղակի կտրորեն կանցնեն, համենայն դեպս ես պատրաստ եմ ցանկացածի հետ իր կրոնի, իր համոզմունքների մասին խոսալու, ընդունելու կամ չընդունելու, բայց ոչ վիրավորելու կամ ծաղրելու:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Էտի ուրիշ ա, դա կրոն ա, սրբություն ա, բլա բլա բլա


Դե բա հենց էդ ա՝ մի բանը կարելի ա ծաղրել Ակումբում, մի ուրիշ բան՝ չէ: Ինչի՞, ո՞վ ա որոշում:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, իսկ էն ոչ չնչին մասի համար կա մոդերատոր, որը կարող է ջնջել բացահայտ վիրավորանքները։


Արթ, ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ էն ա, որ հաճախ մոդերատորներն էլ չեն տեսնում էդ սահմանը, որովհետև երբեմն իրոք շատ բարդ ա։ Եթե միշտ տեսնեին, էսքան շուխուրն էլ ինչի՞ համար էր։

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Ուրեմն քո կարծիքով, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը հավատացյալ ա, պիտի քարկոծե՞մ: Թե՞ քեզ թվում ա իմ ընկերների կամ ընտանիքի անդամների թվում չկան Աստծու գոյությանը հավատացողներ:
> Կամ եթե դու ասես, թե աթեիստ ես, ո՞նց պետք ա քո կողմից խոսամ, եթե քո գրառումները կասկածի տակ են դնում քո աթեիստ լինելը


Լավ, կներես, երևի սխալ գիտեմ, կամ սխալ եմ հիշում, որ շատ ծաղրական գրառումներ ես արել կրոնին, հավատքին վերաբերվող:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> 1.Մի փորձի իրանց վիրավորել, դա սխալ ա, ու դեռ* հարաբերական ա* մենք ենք շեղված, թե իրանք:
> 
> 
> Էննա, մի խառնվի իրանց կյանքին, իրանք են որոշում իրանք ինչ անեն, դու ընդամենը կարաս  տրամաբանորեն վերլուծես ու ասես, որ դա սխալ ա, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում *վիրավորես կամ ծաղրես* նրանց: Դու, ի՞նչ գործ ունես իրանց կյանքի հետ:
> 
> 
> Յա, փաստորեն ուզում էս էդպիսի մարդկանց, փոխե՞ս: Լավ էլի...: Կամ ծաղրելով պիտի փոխե՞ս:
> 
> 
> ...


1. Եթե դու քո կյանք ես ներմուծում մի բան ու ստիպում ես քո շրջապատն էլ ընդունի, արդեն ապացույց ա ,որ դու շեղված ես: Ուրիշի կյանքը խորտակելը հարաբերականորեն լավ կարա՞ լինի:
2.Իմ գրառման մեջ բացի վերլուծությունից ծաղրանք որտե՞ղ տեսար: Ես որ ոչ մի ծաղրական բան չեմ տեսնում և չեմ գրել: 
3.Նորից եմ կրկնում իմ գրառման մեջ ոչ մի ծաղրանք չկա: Նույն ընտանիքում կարայի ես լինեի: 
Մարդկանց չես կարա փոխես, միայն կարող ես խոսել:
Դու չես կարող փոխես մեկին, ոով փոխվելու միտք չունի Նա կհասկանա էն ինչ ինքն ա ուզում:
4.Արամ, ծաղրել որտե՞ղ տեսար:
Վերջին մեջբերածդ գրառումս հաստատ լա՞վ ես հասկացել: Իմ ուսուցչի արածը կապ չունի հավատքի ուժի հետ, դա գոյ. ստեղծելու միջոց հանդիսացավ տվյալ դեպքում:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Լավ, հարցը էս կողմից նայենք:
> 
> Ակումբում կա «Տականք երգեր» թեմա, որը լրիվ ծաղրական թեմա է, որն ինչ-որ պատճառներով կարողացել է շրջանցել անթույլատրելիի սահմանը և հանգիստ բացվել ու բարգավաճել: Հիմա մարդ կա, դա արվեստ ու սրբություն է համարում, բայց մենք դրել ձեռ ենք առնում ոնց պատահի:
> 
> Ըստ դրա, ես կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ իրավունք ունեմ բացելու «Տականք գրքեր» թեմա ու մեջը դնել հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչի հատվածներ՝ ուզածիս պես «կպնելով» իմ նկատած ամեն ինչին, ասենք որովհետև էդ գիրքը իմ կարծիքով համապատասխանում է թեմային:
> Սխալ ե՞մ:


աաա,քանի թեմա բացվեց ասեմ. էդ թեման ակումբի չսիրածս թեմաներից ա: ՉԵմ հասկանում ո՞նց եք իրավունքներ վերապահում ծաղրելու մյուսին:

----------


## ivy

> Լավ, հարցը էս կողմից նայենք:
> 
> Ակումբում կա «Տականք երգեր» թեմա, որը լրիվ ծաղրական թեմա է, որն ինչ-որ պատճառներով կարողացել է շրջանցել անթույլատրելիի սահմանը և հանգիստ բացվել ու բարգավաճել: Հիմա մարդ կա, դա արվեստ ու սրբություն է համարում, բայց մենք դրել ձեռ ենք առնում ոնց պատահի:
> 
> Ըստ դրա, ես կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ իրավունք ունեմ բացելու «Տականք գրքեր» թեմա ու մեջը դնել հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչի հատվածներ՝ ուզածիս պես «կպնելով» իմ նկատած ամեն ինչին, ասենք որովհետև էդ գիրքը իմ կարծիքով համապատասխանում է թեմային:
> Սխալ ե՞մ:


Քանի որ էդ բաժնի ղեկավարը Ուլուանան է, երևի ինքն էլ կարողանա պատասխանել հարցին: Եթե էս մի ծաղրական-վիրավորական թեման թույլատերելի է, կարո՞ղ եմ նաև «Տականք գրքեր» թեման բացել նույն բաժնում:

----------


## Արամ

Բլին, Նանե ջան, գոնե գիտես ինչի մասին ենք բանավիճում: Խոսքը ծաղրելու մասին է: Ավելի կոնկրետ, նայի էն թեմայի վերնագրին, որտեղ գրառում ես արել :Smile: 



> Եթե դու քո կյանք ես ներմուծում մի բան ու ստիպում ես քո շրջապատն էլ ընդունի, արդեն ապացույց ա ,որ դու շեղված ես:


Հա՞, բա նոր դու դրանով էի զբաղված ուզում էիր էն մարդկանց նույն ձև չթողես, առաջարկում էիր ճիշտ ուղին:



> Վերջին մեջբերածդ գրառումս հաստատ լա՞վ ես հասկացել: Իմ ուսուցչի արածը կապ չունի հավատքի ուժի հետ, դա գոյ. ստեղծելու միջոց հանդիսացավ տվյալ դեպքում:


Սխալ ա տենց Նանե, սխալ ա վերցնել ծայրահեղ կետ, ապացուցել որ էդի հիմարություն ա ու էդի տարածել բոլորի վրա: Վերջիվերջո պարտադիր չի, որ բազմության սուպռեմումը` բազմության տար լինի :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, հարցը էս կողմից նայենք:
> 
> Ակումբում կա «Տականք երգեր» թեմա, որը լրիվ ծաղրական թեմա է, որն ինչ-որ պատճառներով կարողացել է շրջանցել անթույլատրելիի սահմանը և հանգիստ բացվել ու բարգավաճել: Հիմա մարդ կա, դա արվեստ ու սրբություն է համարում, բայց մենք դրել ձեռ ենք առնում ոնց պատահի:
> 
> Ըստ դրա, ես կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ իրավունք ունեմ բացելու «Տականք գրքեր» թեմա ու մեջը դնել հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչի հատվածներ՝ ուզածիս պես «կպնելով» իմ նկատած ամեն ինչին, ասենք որովհետև էդ գիրքը իմ կարծիքով համապատասխանում է թեմային:
> Սխալ ե՞մ:


Ռիփ, շատ հեշտ ա իրականում: Տականք երգերի թեմայի գոյությունից դեռ ոչ ոք չի բողոքել, չէ՞: Այ երբ բողոքներ լինեն, էն ժամանակ կարելի ա մտածել:

Հ.Գ. Չեմ էլ հիշում վերջին անգամ երբ եմ էդ թեմայում էղել: Մարդ պիտի հավես ունենա պրոպագանդելու էն, ինչ չի սիրում  :Think:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Բլին, Նանե ջան, գոնե գիտես ինչի մասին ենք բանավիճում: Խոսքը ծաղրելու մասին է: Ավելի կոնկրետ, նայի էն թեմայի վերնագրին, որտեղ գրառում ես արել
> 
> Հա՞, բա նոր դու դրանով էի զբաղված ուզում էիր էն մարդկանց նույն ձև չթողես, առաջարկում էիր ճիշտ ուղին:
> 
> Սխալ ա տենց Նանե, սխալ ա վերցնել ծայրահեղ կետ, ապացուցել որ էդի հիմարություն ա ու էդի տարածել բոլորի վրա:


Իսկ ո՞րն ա ճիշտը ընդհանրապես:
Արամ,ես թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացել եմ, գրառումս էն ա ասում, որ մինչը դու էդ ամբղջականության/ կրոն,հավատք,աղանդ/ մասնիկը մի որոշ ժամանկ չլինես չես կարա դրա մասնակիցների մասին կարծիք հայտնես: 
Դրանից բացի ամեն մեկը իր պատճառն ունի տվյալ աղանդը ընդունելու համար: Մեկինը փողն ա,մյուսինը նորաձևությունը,մեկ ուրիշինը լրիվ այլ բան ա:
Ինչի՞ ա ծայրահեղ: Հայաստանում շատ եկեղեցականներ հենց դրանով էլ զբաղվում են:

----------


## Այբ

Բայց էս ինչ թեժ քննարկում է գնում... մարդ վախենում է մեջ ընկնի...

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Հա՜, էդ։
> Արամ ջան, էդ առումով ես սենց եմ մտածում. ինձ թվում ա (գուցե սխալվում եմ)՝ դու ուղղակի դեռ չունես հստակ ձևավորված հայացքներ նմանատիպ հարցերում, դրա համար էլ, այսպես ասած, երկու կողմին էլ հավասարապես «հասկանում ես»։ Իսկ հստակ կողմնորոշված լինելու դեպքում դժվար թե տենց լիներ։


Բլին ենքան խառն ա, մոռացա էս գրածիդ պատասխանեմ: 
Հստակ կողմնորոշված եմ Ան, մոռացա էլի դրա անունը: Ես են մարդն եմ, որ ինձ էդքան խելացի չեմ համարում, որ կարողանամ հերքեմ կամ ընդունեմ աստծո գոյությունը:
Չուկը նախորդ էջում դրա անունը տվել ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Քանի որ էդ բաժնի ղեկավարը Ուլուանան է, երևի ինքն էլ կարողանա պատասխանել հարցին: Եթե էս մի ծաղրական-վիրավորական թեման թույլատերելի է, կարո՞ղ եմ նաև «Տականք գրքեր» թեման բացել նույն բաժնում:


Ինձ թվում ա դա մինչև ֆորումի կանոնադրությանը դիմելը նախ և առաջ քո բարոյական ընտրության հարցն ա: Եթե դու, ինչպես ասացիր՝ թքած ունես մարդկանց սրՓությունների վրա, եթե թքած ունես, որ դա կվիրավորի քո ֆորումակիցներին, նոր գալիս ա ժամանակը քննարկելու կանոնադրության հարցը: Տականք երգերից եթե որևէ մեկը վիրավորվեր, ինձ թվում ա՝ գուցե լինեին մարդիկ, ովքեր ավելի նրբանկատ լինեին կոնկրետ էդ մարդու ճաշակի հանդեպ: Դեռ ոչ մի տականք երգ էդքան դարերի խորքից եկող խոր համընդհանուր ազդեցություն չի ունեցել մարդկության պատմության ու մարդկանց աշխարհայացքի ձևավորման վրա, որքան Աստվածաշաունչը, ուստի նման իրավիճակի բախվելու վտան չկա: Ծաղրելու մասին ենք քննարկում, նույնիսկ կոնկրետ բառերով չարտահայտված քո էս թեմայում ամենաառաջին գրառումից մինչև վերջինը ապշելիորեն ծաղրական են, որը քո կողմից երբեք չէի նկատել: Որևէ այլ թեմայում նման բան քեզնից չեմ տեսել: Իրոք ապշած եմ, Այվի ջան:  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Սերխիո (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Եթե դու քո կյանք ես ներմուծում մի բան ու ստիպում ես քո շրջապատն էլ ընդունի, արդեն ապացույց ա ,որ դու շեղված ես: Ուրիշի կյանքը խորտակելը հարաբերականորեն լավ կարա՞ լինի:
> 2.Իմ գրառման մեջ բացի վերլուծությունից ծաղրանք որտե՞ղ տեսար: Ես որ ոչ մի ծաղրական բան չեմ տեսնում և չեմ գրել: 
> 3.Նորից եմ կրկնում իմ գրառման մեջ ոչ մի ծաղրանք չկա: Նույն ընտանիքում կարայի ես լինեի: 
> Մարդկանց չես կարա փոխես, միայն կարող ես խոսել:
> Դու չես կարող փոխես մեկին, ոով փոխվելու միտք չունի Նա կհասկանա էն ինչ ինքն ա ուզում:
> 4.Արամ, ծաղրել որտե՞ղ տեսար:
> Վերջին մեջբերածդ գրառումս հաստատ լա՞վ ես հասկացել: Իմ ուսուցչի արածը կապ չունի հավատքի ուժի հետ, դա գոյ. ստեղծելու միջոց հանդիսացավ տվյալ դեպքում:


Էննա, ախր ի՞նչ իրավունքով ես մարդուն շեղված անվանում: Լավ, ասենք, դա քո գործն ա, բայց ինչու՞ ես քիթդ խոթում ուրիշների կյանքի մեջ: Իրենք քեզ անձամբ որևէ բան պարտադրե՞լ են: Ի՞նչ են պարտադրել: Դրա դեմ իրավական քայլեր ձեռնարկե՞լ ես: Բա եթե չես փոխի էդ մարդուն, էլ ինչու՞ ես պիտակներ կպցնում: Քեզ դու՞ր ա գալիս դա:




> Քանի որ էդ բաժնի ղեկավարը Ուլուանան է, երևի ինքն էլ կարողանա պատասխանել հարցին: Եթե էս մի ծաղրական-վիրավորական թեման թույլատերելի է, կարո՞ղ եմ նաև «Տականք գրքեր» թեման բացել նույն բաժնում:


Ռիփ, ուշադրություն, հիմա շատ վիրավորական գրառում եմ անելու, չխփես  :Jpit: 
Բաց էդ թեման, ես էլ քո ստեղծագործությունները կտեղադրեմ: Դուրդ կգա՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

> Իսկ ո՞րն ա ճիշտը ընդհանրապես:
> Արամ,ես թեմայի վերնագիրը կարդացել եմ, գրառումս էն ա ասում, որ մինչը դու էդ ամբղջականության/ կրոն,հավատք,աղանդ/ մասնիկը մի որոշ ժամանկ չլինես չես կարա դրա մասնակիցների մասին կարծիք հայտնես:


Ստորագրում եմ էս գրածներիդ տակ, ուղղակի դու կողմնորոշվի, մի գրառում վերև լրիվ սրան հակասող բաներ էիր ասում:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Լավ, կներես, երևի սխալ գիտեմ, կամ սխալ եմ հիշում, որ շատ ծաղրական գրառումներ ես արել կրոնին, հավատքին վերաբերվող:


Կարող ա և արած էլ լինեմ, չեմ հիշում, բայց իմ մտերիմներից ոչ ոքին չի վիրավորի էտ իմ ասածը, որովհետև իմ մտերիմները թունդ հավատացյալներ չեն ու Հիսուսին ծնողի պես չեն հարգում: Որ ուզեմ կարամ շատերին համոզեմ, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի, սարքեմ աթեիստ: Բայց ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի տենց բան անել, եթե կրոնական թեման ոչ մեր տանն ա երբևիցե ակտուալ եղել (ինձ դաժը չեն կնքել), ոչ էլ ակումբից դուրս ընկերական միջավայրում:

----------


## ivy

Տանել չեմ կարողանում երկակի ստանդարտներ, երևի դրանից ա, Շին ջան  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա, ախր ի՞նչ իրավունքով ես մարդուն շեղված անվանում: Լավ, ասենք, դա քո գործն ա, բայց ինչու՞ ես քիթդ խոթում ուրիշների կյանքի մեջ: Իրենք քեզ անձամբ որևէ բան պարտադրե՞լ են: Ի՞նչ են պարտադրել: Դրա դեմ իրավական քայլեր ձեռնարկե՞լ ես: Բա եթե չես փոխի էդ մարդուն, էլ ինչու՞ ես պիտակներ կպցնում: Քեզ դու՞ր ա գալիս դա:


Բյու՛ր, եթե քո կողքին մի վեց հոգի իրար սպանեն դու ի՞նչ կանես: Եկեք նստենք ու դիտենք դա, որհվետև իրենք տարված են <<խաղով>>:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյու՛ր, եթե քո կողքին մի վեց հոգի իրար սպանեն դու ի՞նչ կանես: Եկեք նստենք ու դիտենք դա, որհվետև իրենք տարված են <<խաղով>>:


ոստիկանություն կկանչեմ  :Smile:  բայց ոնց որ թե դու սպանությունից չխոսեցիր

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ոստիկանություն կկանչեմ  բայց ոնց որ թե դու սպանությունից չխոսեցիր


Սպանություն չի՞ էն, որ հիվանդությունը շատ հանգիստ կարար բուժվեր, աղջիկը կարար ապրեր, բայց չապրեց, որովհետև իր հայրը աղանդ էր ընդունել, իսկ դրա կանոնները արգելում են հիվանդանոց գնալ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սպանություն չի՞ էն, որ հիվանդությունը շատ հանգիստ կարար բուժվեր, աղջիկը կարար ապրեր, բայց չապրեց, որովհետև իր հայրը աղանդ էր ընդունել, իսկ դրա կանոնները արգելում են հիվանդանոց գնալ:


դատի տուր

----------


## Enna Adoly

> դատի տուր


Նոր դու ասում էիր, որ ես իրավունք չունեմ խառնվելու: Ասածդ ընդունում եմ, դրա համար ոչինչ չեմ անում:

----------


## Արամ

Սպասենք, հաջորդ կրոնական ժայթքմանը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նոր դու ասում էիր, որ ես իրավունք չունեմ խառնվելու: Ասածդ ընդունում եմ, դրա համար ոչինչ չեմ անում:


դե եթե դու դա սպանություն ես համարում, դատի տուր, թող դատարանը որոշի դա սպանություն ա, թե չէ: բա գիտե՞ս ինչքան վատ բան ա հանցանքի մասին իմանալ, չհայտնելը:

----------

Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> դե եթե դու դա սպանություն ես համարում, դատի տուր, թող դատարանը որոշի դա սպանություն ա, թե չէ: բա գիտե՞ս ինչքան վատ բան ա հանցանքի մասին իմանալ, չհայտնելը:


Վատ լինելը հարաբերական ա: Իմ հաշվարկման համակարգում սպանությունը վատ բան ա, գուցե իրենցում լավ ա՞:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քանի որ էդ բաժնի ղեկավարը Ուլուանան է, երևի ինքն էլ կարողանա պատասխանել հարցին: Եթե էս մի ծաղրական-վիրավորական թեման թույլատերելի է, կարո՞ղ եմ նաև «Տականք գրքեր» թեման բացել նույն բաժնում:


Լավ հարց ա։ Ես քանի որ մարդկանց մեծամասնության համար չափից դուրս խիստ մոտեցում ունեմ ծաղրանքի նկատմամբ, երբեմն փորձում եմ ավելի «հանդուրժող» լինել ու որոշ բաներ, որ ինձ համար էնքան էլ նորմալ չեն, բայց ուրիշների համար նորմալ են, թույլատրել։ Քանի որ էդ թեմայից մինչև հիմա ոչ ոք չէր բողոքել, ոչ ոք չէր վիրավորվել, թեման գոյատևում էր։ Եթե բողոքող կա, կարող ենք քննարկման դնել, գուցե փակենք։ Ուղղակի էդպես որ շատ խորանանք, գուցե ընդհանրապես «Զվարճալի» բաժինը փակելու հարց առաջանա։ Ասենք, ՈՒՀԱ–ն, ընդհանրապես պարոդիաները և ուրիշներին ծաղրելու վրա հիմնված բոլոր տեսակի հումորները (իսկ դրանք համարյա բոլորն էլ ինչ–որ մեկին ծաղրելու վրա են հիմնված, եթե նկատել եք) պիտի արգելվեն։ Ու գուցե իսկապես ճիշտ կլինի դա, էս հարցն ինձ միշտ էլ հետաքրքրել ա։ Հումորը շատ հաճախ ա ինչ–որ մարդկանց համար վիրավորական լինում։ Ես բոլորի համար ընդունելի լուծում չեմ տեսնում էդ հարցում։ Եթե ինչ–որ մեկը տեսնում ա, ուրախ կլինեմ լսել ու քննարկել։

Օրինակ, Ակումբում ունեինք «Բլթագիրք» թեմա, որը շատերի խինդ–ուրախությունն էր։ Բայց քանի որ հիմնված էր ակումբցիների գրառումները ծաղրելու վրա, ես փակեցի՝ չնայած բազմաթիվ դժգոհություններին։ Ընդհանուր առմամբ Ակումբում կարծես թե ընդունված է վիրավորական համարել էն ամենը, ինչ անմիջականորեն առնչվում է ակումբցիներին, մնացած դեպքերում համարվում ա պարզապես հումոր։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ հակառակ դեպքում հումոր երևույթն ընդհանրապես պիտի արգելվեր։

----------


## Արամ

> Վատ լինելը հարաբերական ա: Իմ հաշվարկման համակարգում սպանությունը վատ բան ա, գուցե իրենցում լավ ա՞:


Օրենքի հաշվարկման համակարգում` վատ ա: Իսկ հիմա մենք բոլորս, ուզած-չուզած օրենքի հաշվարման համակարգում ենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վատ լինելը հարաբերական ա: Իմ հաշվարկման համակարգում սպանությունը վատ բան ա, գուցե իրենցում լավ ա՞:


Արամն արդեն ասեց (մեկդ Արամին իմ կողմից վարկանիշ տվեք էլի, ես արդեն չեմ ջոկում իմ տված-չտվածներն էս թեմայում  :LOL: ): Բայց ստեղ ուրիշ հարց կա. դա իսկապե՞ս սպանություն ա: Եթե համարում ես սպանություն, դատի տուր: Թող ավելի բանիմաց մարդիկ որոշեն էդտեղ ինչն ինչոց էր:

----------

Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Օրենքի հաշվարկման համակարգում` վատ ա: Իսկ հիմա մենք բոլորս, ուզած-չուզած օրենքի հաշվարման համակարգում ենք:


Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի ու դավանանքի ազատության իրավունք. այս 
իրավունքը ներառնում է իր դավանանքը կամ համոզմունքները փոխելու ազատություն և իր 
դավանանքին կամ* համոզմունքներին հետևելու ազատություն*, միայնակ կամ ուրիշների հետ 
համատեղ, հրապարակայնորեն կամ գաղտնի՝ քարոզի, ժամերգության, կրոնական ու 
ծիսական արարողությունների ձևով

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի ու դավանանքի ազատության իրավունք. այս 
> իրավունքը ներառնում է իր դավանանքը կամ համոզմունքները փոխելու ազատություն և իր 
> դավանանքին կամ* համոզմունքներին հետևելու ազատություն*, միայնակ կամ ուրիշների հետ 
> համատեղ, հրապարակայնորեն կամ գաղտնի՝ քարոզի, ժամերգության, կրոնական ու 
> ծիսական արարողությունների ձևով


Ըստ օրենքի ես իրավունք չունեմ դատի տալու, որովհետև մարդը հետևել է իր համոզմունքներին:

----------


## Արամ

> Ըստ օրենքի ես իրավունք չունեմ դատի տալու, որովհետև մարդը հետևել է իր համոզմունքներին:


Օրենքը գործում ա օրենքների ամբողջությունում: Այսինքն, էդ գրածդ օրենքը գործում ա քանի դեռ դա ուրիշ օրենք չի խախտում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի ու դավանանքի ազատության իրավունք. այս 
> իրավունքը ներառնում է իր դավանանքը կամ համոզմունքները փոխելու ազատություն և իր 
> դավանանքին կամ* համոզմունքներին հետևելու ազատություն*, միայնակ կամ ուրիշների հետ 
> համատեղ, հրապարակայնորեն կամ գաղտնի՝ քարոզի, ժամերգության, կրոնական ու 
> ծիսական արարողությունների ձևով


Էննա, ըստ էդ օրենքի, դու իրավունք չունես էդ մարդկանց հալածելու իրենց համոզմունքների համար (ինչը որոշ չափով անում ես էս թեմայում), բայց ինչպես տեսնում ես, ըստ էդ օրենքի գրված չի, որ կարելի ա սպանություն կատարել:

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, էս հարցդ լո՞ւրջ ես գրել, թե՞ մթնոլորտը ցրելու համար կատակ ես անում, հուսամ:


Շինարար ջան, լրիվ լուրջ եմ հարցը տալիս։
Տուր գոնե մի ակումբցու անուն, ում ստիպել են անկախ իր կամքից ներքաշվել քննարկման մեջ։
Պետք չի սեփական որոշման պատասխանատվությունը գցել ուրիշի վրա։ Եթե ես ինչ որ տեղ որոշում եմ գրառում անել, դա իմ որոշումն ա, ինձ ոչ մեկը չի ստիպում դա անել։ Ես եմ որոշում։

----------


## Jarre

> Հա, հենց էդ վերջին թեման ծիծաղելի հատվածների մասին:
> Ժառ ջան, նայի ինչ վիճակ ա: Շատ լավ հասկանալով, թե ինչ վիճակ ա էդ թեմաներում` շատ հավատացյալ իրանց համար մի կողմ քաշված ապրում են առանց համապատասխան բաժին մտնելու: Բայց դե աթեիստների կյանքն անհետաքրքրում ա, մի բան պետք ա ձեռնարկել, չէ՞: Դրա համար բացվում ա պրովոկացիոն վերնագրով թեմա, չնայած որ նմանատիպ բովանդակությամբ թեմա արդեն գոյություն ուներ:


Բյուր ջան, հասկանում եմ ասածդ։ Բայց ախր դա մարդու ՈՐՈՇՈՒՄՆ Է, ոչ ոք ստիպում։ Ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում որտեղ գրառում անի, որտեղ ոչ։ Ինչպես դու նշեցիր, ինքդ հաճախ չես մտնում և հետևաբար գրառումներ չես կատարում կրոնական թեմաներում։ Բայց եթե այստեղ մտել ես, դա քո որոշումն է եղել չէ՞, քեզ ոչ մեկը չի ստիպել։ Պարզապես ունեցել ես պահանջ, կամ հարմար ես գտել քո մտքերը արտահայտել և ներքաշվել բանավեճի մեջ։ Ես ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում։

----------


## Sagittarius

Հը՞, որոշեցի՞ք՝ ումն եք խարույկի հանում: Եկեք Ռային վառենք, ինքը սատանիստ ա  :Diablo:   :Viannen 13:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, հասկանում եմ ասածդ։ Բայց ախր դա մարդու ՈՐՈՇՈՒՄՆ Է, ոչ ոք ստիպում։ Ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում որտեղ գրառում անի, որտեղ ոչ։ Ինչպես դու նշեցիր, ինքդ հաճախ չես մտնում և հետևաբար գրառումներ չես կատարում կրոնական թեմաներում։ Բայց եթե այստեղ մտել ես, դա քո որոշումն է եղել չէ՞, քեզ ոչ մեկը չի ստիպել։ Պարզապես ունեցել ես պահանջ, կամ հարմար ես գտել քո մտքերը արտահայտել և ներքաշվել բանավեճի մեջ։ Ես ճիշտ ե՞մ հասկանում։


Իհարկե ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց մարդ կա ծնգլահան ա անում էդ թեմաները շոշափելով, զոռով ուզում ա քեզ ներքաշի կռիվ-ղալմաղալի մեջ: Էդ նույն մարդը ֆեյսբուքում էլ ա նույնն անում, ակումբի կրոն բաժնից դուրս թեմաներում էլ: Իհարկե իմ որոշումն ա թեման չմտնել, բայց նաև իմ որոշումն ա սեղմել նոր գրառումների կոճակը, որտեղ հայտնվում ա մի վերնագիր, որն ինձ ջղայնացնում ա առանց էդ թեման մտնելու:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), keyboard (08.11.2013), Արամ (07.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2013), Ուլուանա (07.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հը՞, որոշեցի՞ք՝ ումն եք խարույկի հանում: Եկեք Ռային վառենք, ինքը սատանիստ ա


դու վառում ես, վառի, ես հանդուրժող եմ, Ռայը լավն ա  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagittarius

> դու վառում ես, վառի, ես հանդուրժող եմ, Ռայը լավն ա


էլ մի, հավատացյալ ֆանատիկ, գրական ճաշակդ ծաղրեմ  :Beee:

----------


## Jarre

> Այվի  ջան ,  էս մտքի  հետ համաձայն չեմ, կրոնը չես համեմատի  գրքի, բլթոտ հայտարարութայն և այլի  հետ, քանի որ  ,եթե  քո , իմ  կամ նրա  համար  դա ուղղակի կրոն ա,  են մյուսի համար  դա սրբություն ա,ասենք  ինչպես  ծնողը, ու  դրանով դու վիրավորում ես իրեն , իր սրբությանը, միթե կարելի է դա  ծաղրի ենթարկել ? միթե   դիմացինիդ  ,որին հարգում ես ,ու պատկառանք զգում դու չես ուզւոմ նեղացնես, բայց  քեզ իրավունք  ես վերապահում ծաղրել իր կրոնը, որը իր համար Տիեզերք է, ես ունեմ նման  ընկեր, եթե ես  համոզված աթեիստ լինեի, միևնույն է  մի բառ անգամ չէի ասի  իր ներկայությամ, չէի բարձրաձայնի.....


Սերխիո ջան, այո՛ ճիշտ ես, ծաղրը անընդունելի է։ Բայց փաստարկներ բերելն ու տեղեկություններ հաղորդելը պետք է լինի ողջունելի։ Օրինակ էվոլյուցիա թեմայում ինչ որ մեկը գրում է տեղեկություն կրեացոնիզմի մասին։ Ոչ աթեիստը պետք է վիրավորվի այդ տեղեկություններից, ոչ էլ հավատացյալը։ Կրկնում եմ ծաղրին դեմ եմ միանշանակ, բայց հաճախ կրոնի վերաբերյալ թեմաներում մարդ ծաղր է համարում փաստեր ներկայացնելը ու համարում, որ դա վիրավորանք է ուղղված իր կրոնական զգացմունքների դեմ։

----------


## Արամ

> Սերխիո ջան, այո՛ ճիշտ ես, ծաղրը անընդունելի է։ Բայց փաստարկներ բերելն ու տեղեկություններ հաղորդելը պետք է լինի ողջունելի։ Օրինակ էվոլյուցիա թեմայում ինչ որ մեկը գրում է տեղեկություն կրեացոնիզմի մասին։ Ոչ աթեիստը պետք է վիրավորվի այդ տեղեկություններից, ոչ էլ հավատացյալը։ Կրկնում եմ ծաղրին դեմ եմ միանշանակ, բայց հաճախ կրոնի վերաբերյալ թեմաներում մարդ ծաղր է համարում փաստեր ներկայացնելը ու համարում, որ դա վիրավորանք է ուղղված իր կրոնական զգացմունքների դեմ։


Էդ հաճախը նրա պատճառով չի, որ մարդը *համարում* ա, որ դա վիրավորանք ա, այլ հենց վիրավորանք է` փաստարկի հովի տակ:

----------


## Jarre

> Արթ, ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ էն ա, որ հաճախ մոդերատորներն էլ չեն տեսնում էդ սահմանը, որովհետև երբեմն իրոք շատ բարդ ա։ Եթե միշտ տեսնեին, էսքան շուխուրն էլ ինչի՞ համար էր։


Ան, ես դրա համար եմ գրել «բացահայտ վիրավորանք», իսկ էն դեպքերը երբ պիտի մտածես վիրավորանք ա թե չէ, արդեն սուբյեկտիվ ընկալման հարց ա, ու ինչպես միշտ բուռն արձագանքի ա արժանանում։ Կոնկրետ իմ մոդերավորած համարյա բոլոր գրառումները տենց արձագանք են գտել։ Ոմանք դժգոհել են, որ ոչ մի վիրավորանք չկա, իսկ ես տուգանել եմ, ոմանք էլ գրել են, որ էտ դեռ ինչ ա, բա հըլը էս գրառումները նայի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սերխիո ջան, այո՛ ճիշտ ես, ծաղրը անընդունելի է։ Բայց փաստարկներ բերելն ու տեղեկություններ հաղորդելը պետք է լինի ողջունելի։ Օրինակ էվոլյուցիա թեմայում ինչ որ մեկը գրում է տեղեկություն կրեացոնիզմի մասին։ Ոչ աթեիստը պետք է վիրավորվի այդ տեղեկություններից, ոչ էլ հավատացյալը։ Կրկնում եմ ծաղրին դեմ եմ միանշանակ, բայց հաճախ կրոնի վերաբերյալ թեմաներում մարդ ծաղր է համարում փաստեր ներկայացնելը ու համարում, որ դա վիրավորանք է ուղղված իր կրոնական զգացմունքների դեմ։


ո՞վ ա տենց բան ասել  :Huh:

----------


## Sagittarius

Օքեյ, քննարկենք օրինակով՝ 



հավատացյալներ, ծաղրու՞մ եմ

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Mephistopheles (07.11.2013), Ruby Rue (07.11.2013), Skeptic (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013), Վահե-91 (07.11.2013), Տրիբուն (08.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Էդ հաճախը նրա պատճառով չի, որ մարդը *համարում* ա, որ դա վիրավորանք ա, այլ հենց վիրավորանք է` փաստարկի հովի տակ:


Հա, Արամ ջան, ցավոք այդպիսի բան կա։

----------

Արամ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> ո՞վ ա տենց բան ասել


Բյուր ջան, բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց սա է, որ իմ նկատելով կրոն բաժնում ու ընդհանրապես կյանքում մարդիկ հաճախ վիրավորվում են հենց էտ փաստերից։ Այսինքն դու բերում ես տեղեկություն, որ ինչ որ գիտնական նման բանա ա բացահայտել ու դա հավատացյալի կողմից ընկալվում է որպես վիրավորանք իր կրոնական զգացմունքների դեմ, քանի որ փաստացի հերքում է իր կրոնի սկզբունքները։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, բա իմ ասածն էլ հենց սա է, որ իմ նկատելով կրոն բաժնում ու ընդհանրապես կյանքում մարդիկ հաճախ վիրավորվում են հենց էտ փաստերից։ Այսինքն դու բերում ես տեղեկություն, որ ինչ որ գիտնական նման բանա ա բացահայտել ու դա հավատացյալի կողմից ընկալվում է որպես վիրավորանք իր կրոնական զգացմունքների դեմ, քանի որ փաստացի հերքում է իր կրոնի սկզբունքները։


Կարո՞ղ ես նման փաստարկի օրինակ բերել: Օրինակ, էրեկ մեկն ինձ համոզում էր, որ ես քրիստոնյա չեմ, որովհետև Նիցշեին չեմ սիրում, իսկ Քրիստոսն ասել ա` սիրիր թշնամուդ: Այ տենց բաներից թունդ վիրավորվում եմ, որովհետև մարդիկ մուտք են գործում իմ անձնական տիրույթ, իմ փոխարեն որոշում ինչ պիտի անեմ, ինչ` չէ: Բայց մարդիկ արի ու տես սա փաստարկ են համարում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Օքեյ, քննարկենք օրինակով՝ 
> ...
> հավատացյալներ, ծաղրու՞մ եմ


Ժող., մի ամաչեք, արտահայտվեք, եկեք դիալոգ սկսենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող., մի ամաչեք, արտահայտվեք, եկեք դիալոգ սկսենք:


չէ  :Jpit: 

ծաղրելուն էր վերաբերում չէն

----------


## Sagittarius

Շինարար, բացասական վարկանիշ տալու փոխարեն բացատրիր՝ ինչն եմ ծաղրում, ինչպես եմ ծաղրում, ու ինչու՞ ա իմ արածը սխալ:

----------


## Արամ

> Շինարար, բացասական վարկանիշ տալու փոխարեն բացատրիր՝ ինչն եմ ծաղրում, ինչպես եմ ծաղրում, ու ինչու՞ ա իմ արածը սխալ:


Նետավոր ջան, խի՞ փոխարեն: 
Եթե իհարկե դու չես հասկանում, փորձեմ պարզաբանել: Հարցդ ուղղում ես հավատացյալններին, ու իրենց «ապրելակերպը» համեմատում spider-man-ի հետ: Եթե  դա ծաղրել չի, ապա ի՞նչ ա:

Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ, եթե սկսելու ես ինձ ապացուցել, որ spider-man-ն էլ քո ապրելակերպն ա, միանգամից ասա, չմասնակցեմ էս զրույցին:

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.11.2013), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սենց մի խոսակցության շարունակություն ես հիշում եմ սենց. «Չգիտեմ, դու ո՞նց, բայց ես կապիկից չեմ առաջացել»։ Ոչ փաստարկ, ոչ պատասխան։ Դե բանավիճի ։)))


Օստապ Բենդերի ականջը կնաչի. «Կորեյկո՛, դուք առաջացել եք ոչ թե կապիկից, ինչպես բոլոր նորմալ քաղաքացիները, այլ կովից...»  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (08.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարթենոնը Աթանեսի համար չեն սարքել Տրիբուն ջան, սարքել են ժողովրդի վրա ազդելու համար, և ընդհանրապես շարտարապետությունն ու արվեստը, նաև երաժշտությունը, դրանք միշտ օգտագործվել ա կրոնի կողմից մարդկանց վրա ազդելու համար… եկեղեցին միշտ էլ էդ մարդկանց հետ խնդիրներ ա ունեցել…


Հիմա ինչ ես առաջարկում, քանդե՞նք Պարթենոնը,քանի որ շատ հակամարդկային նպատակներով ա կառուցվել: Հիմա, եկեղեցին խելոք ա եղել, ու արվեստներն օգտագործել ա իրա նեղ շահադիտական նպատակներով: Թաղեմ ես դրանց բոյը, ու լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց կարա՞նք ընդունենք, որ դրանք լուրջ արվեստի գործեր են, ու եկեղեցին ու կրոնը, կամա թե ակամա, բարի կամ չար նպատակներով (որը հարյուր տոկոսով վստահ ոչ ես կարամ ասեմ, ոչ էլ դու) խթանել ա արվեստների զարգացումը: Այսինքն, ամեն դեպքում ինչ-որ լուրջ ներդրում մարդկային քաղաքակրթության զարգացման գործում ունեցել ա: 

Սենց մի հատ նկատառում էլ. Օրինակ Վատիկանի ու Կապիտոլիումի թանգարանները, որոնք աշխարհի ամենահարուստ թանգարաններից են, բացել են ու հովանավորել են պապերը: Ու ընդեղ մենակ կրոնական հավաքածուներ չեն, լիքը աշխարհիկ հավաքածուներ կան, ու հեթանոսականն ավելի շատ ա քան քրիստոնեականը: Բայց որ պապերը չլինեին, էտ ամեն ինչը մարդկության համար վաղուց կորած կլիներ: 

Հիմա կասես, բայց մինչև էտ հավաքածուն քրիստոնյաները ինչ կար չկար կրակի մատնեցին ու իրանց եկեղեցիները կառուցեն: Լրիվ հետդ համաձայն եմ: Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, մարդ արարածի ամեն ստեղծած նոր բանը միշտ էլ եղել ա հինը ոտից գլուխ ավերելուց հետո ու հնի ավերակների վրա: Հեթանոս հռոմեցաիներն էլ Երուսաղեմի տաճարը հողին նենց հավասարեցրին, որ հրեաները մինչը հիմա պատերի տակ լացում են:

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ձեր խիղճը չմեռնի, անհավատնե՛ր .... մի օրվա մեջ 15 էջ գրել եք: Հիմա ո՞վ ա էսքան կարդալու, որ գլուխ հանի, թե ով ում կողմից ա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նետավոր ջան, խի՞ փոխարեն: 
> Եթե իհարկե դու չես հասկանում, փորձեմ պարզաբանել: Հարցդ ուղղում ես հավատացյալններին, ու իրենց *«ապրելակերպը»* համեմատում spider-man-ի հետ: Եթե  դա ծաղրել չի, ապա ի՞նչ ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ, եթե սկսելու ես ինձ ապացուցել, որ spider-man-ն էլ քո ապրելակերպն ա, միանգամից ասա, չմասնակցեմ էս զրույցին:


Դե տեսնում ես, որ վիրավորանքների մեծ մասը իրականում իրար չհասկանալուց ա: 
Էտ դրածս նկարը նշանակում ա, որ Աստվածաշնչում *մարդու* կողմից գրվածները, որպես Աստծու գոյության ու Հիսուսի Աստծու որդի լինելու *ապացույց* էնքան արժանահավատություն ունեն ինձ մոտ, որքան Սպայդերմեն կոմիքսը (հեքիաթը): 

Ուշադրություն, ես նույնիսկ աթեիստ չեմ (շատ հանգիստ կարող էի նաև աթեիստ լինել, էս ուղղակի փաստ եմ արձանագրում՝ ագնոստիկ եմ), ես չեմ ժխտում Աստծու գոյությունը, ես պարզապես չեմ հավատում մադրկանց մեկնաբանություններին, դրանք համարում եմ ոչ թե ապացույց, այլ հեքիաթ: Իսկ տաս պատվիրաններից ու իմ անձնական բարոյական նորմերից մեկը ասում ա՝ ասա ճշմարտությունը... դե ես էլ ասում եմ, որ չէմ հավատում:

Հիմա եթե հավատացյալը ասի ես դրանց *հավատում* եմ (քանի որ կրոնը ըստ էության հենց հավատք ա), այլ ոչ թե պնդի որ դրանք ապացույց են, ես շատ-շատ ասեմ՝ «Մի՛ հավատա», ինքն էլ արդարացիորեն կարա հակադարձի՝ «Դու ո՞վ ես, որ ինձ ասես ինչին հավատամ, ինչին ոչ»: Բայց նույն ձև էլ ինքը չի կարող ինձ ստիպել, որ իմ կասկածները չբարձրաձայնեմ:  

հ.գ. սպայդերմենը ապրելակե՞րպ  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Դե տեսնում ես, որ վիրավորանքների մեծ մասը իրականում իրար չհասկանալուց ա: 
> Էտ դրածս նկարը նշանակում ա, որ Աստվածաշնչում *մարդու* կողմից գրվածները, որպես Աստծու գոյության ու Հիսուսի Աստծու որդի լինելու *ապացույց* էնքան արժանահավատություն ունեն ինձ մոտ, որքան Սպայդերմեն կոմիքսը (հեքիաթը):


Ճիշտ ես, բայց մարդկանց համար դա Աստվածաշունչ ա, մարդիկ դա սրբություն են ընդունում, իսկ դու բռնում սպայդերի հետ ես համեմատում, բա վիրավորանք չի՞: 




> Ուշադրություն, ես նույնիսկ աթեիստ չեմ (շատ հանգիստ կարող էի նաև աթեիստ լինել, էս ուղղակի փաստ եմ արձանագրում՝ ագնոստիկ եմ), ես չեմ ժխտում Աստծու գոյությունը, ես պարզապես չեմ հավատում մադրկանց մեկնաբանություններին, դրանք համարում եմ ոչ թե ապացույց, այլ հեքիաթ: Իսկ տաս պատվիրաններից ու իմ անձնական բարոյական նորմերից մեկը ասում ա՝ ասա ճշմարտությունը... դե ես էլ ասում եմ, որ չէմ հավատում:


Հա մի հավատա, Նետավոր ջան, քեզ ո՞վ ա խնդրում, միակ բանը, որ խնդրում ենք, հարգալից լինելն ա, և վերջ:




> Հիմա եթե հավատացյալը ասի ես դրանց *հավատում* եմ (քանի որ կրոնը ըստ էության հենց հավատք ա), այլ ոչ թե պնդի որ դրանք ապացույց են, ես շատ-շատ ասեմ՝ «Մի՛ հավատա», ինքն էլ արդարացիորեն կարա հակադարձի՝ «Դու ո՞վ ես, որ ինձ ասես ինչին հավատամ, ինչին ոչ»: Բայց նույն ձև էլ ինքը չի կարող ինձ ստիպել, որ իմ կասկածները չբարձրաձայնեմ:


Կասկածները բացահայտելը ու սպայդերիկի հետ համեմատելը նույնը չի: Եթե գրես, որ դրանք անտրամաբանական են, դա վիրավորանք չի: 
Հա, փաստորեն, դու էն հավատացյալներին էիր ասում, ովքեր պնդում են, որ աստվածաշունչը ապացույց ա: Բա խի էտ գրառումից ես չհասկացա, որ էդ հավատացյալներին էիր ասում: Կամ խի գրառմանդ մեջ դա չի երևում, էդ երկու տարբեր հավատացյալներ համար էլ էդ գիրքը մեծ արժեք ունի, մեկի համար ապացույց ա, մեկի համար հավատքի առարկա, երկու «տեսակ»-ին էլ վիրավորում էս, կապ չունի ինչքանով ա դա արդարացված: Ծաղրանքը արդարանք չունի:


Հա, ու որ ասում եմ սրբություն, չեմ ասում. « ապէ Էդիգ իմ սրբություննա, սրբությանս կպնողից արուն կբերեմ» կոնտեքստում, այլ որ սրբությունը ինքը ինչ-որ վեհ արժեքային միավոր ա: Որ հավատացյալ մարդիկ դրանով բնութագրում են անթերիությունը, գերբնականը, լավը, բարին...:

Հ.Գ.



> հ.գ. սպայդերմենը ապրելակե՞րպ


հա, ընդունում եմ, գրավիչ իդեա ա... :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

որ քցում-բռնում եմ սկի ագնոստիկ էլ չեմ: Այ մարդ, ինչ պարտադիր ա ինչ-որ բան լինել, չեմ կարա՞ ուղղակի մարդ լինեմ  :Think:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Տրիբուն (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ճիշտ ես, բայց մարդկանց համար դա Աստվածաշունչ ա, մարդիկ դա սրբություն են ընդունում, իսկ դու բռնում սպայդերի հետ ես համեմատում, բա վիրավորանք չի՞: 
> 
> 
> Հա մի հավատա, Նետավոր ջան, քեզ ո՞վ ա խնդրում, միակ բանը, որ խնդրում ենք, հարգալից լինելն ա, և վերջ:
> 
> 
> Կասկածները բացահայտելը ու սպայդերիկի հետ համեմատելը նույնը չի: Եթե գրես, որ դրանք անտրամաբանական են, դա վիրավորանք չի: 
> Հա, փաստորեն, դու էն հավատացյալներին էիր ասում, ովքեր պնդում են, որ աստվածաշունչը ապացույց ա: Բա խի էտ գրառումից ես չհասկացա, որ էդ հավատացյալներին էիր ասում: Կամ խի գրառմանդ մեջ դա չի երևում, էդ երկու տարբեր հավատացյալներ համար էլ էդ գիրքը մեծ արժեք ունի, մեկի համար ապացույց ա, մեկի համար հավատքի առարկա, երկու «տեսակ»-ին էլ վիրավորում էս, կապ չունի ինչքանով ա դա արդարացված: Ծաղրանքը արդարանք չունի:
> 
> ...


Արամ ջան, եթե մի բանի շատ մարդ ա հավատաում ու ահավոր *ուժեղ* ա հավատում, չի նշանակում որ ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ դա ոչ միայն անտրամաբանական, այլև հեքիաթ եմ համարում: 

500 տարի առաջ կար մարդ, որ ասում էր երկիրը պտտվում ա Արևի շուրջ, եկեղեցին էլ ասում էր «ոնց, Աստվածաշնչում հակառակն ա գրված, փաստորեն ուզում էս ասել մեր սրբությունը սուտ ա ասում, դա վիրավորանք ա», ուզում էին վառեին խեղճ մարդուն: Մի քանի տասնյակ տարի անց մեկ ուրիշին վառեցին, նրա համար, որ էլի ասում էր, թե Աստվածաշունչը սուտ ա ասում, ու Արևը ընդամենը հերթական աստղ ա: 

հ.գ. ապացույցի մասին նշված ա նկարում, Աստվածաշունչը ներկացայնելով որպես Աստծու գոյության proof (ապացույց)

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Աչքիս էս թեմայում մարդիկ փորձում են գտնել եղանակներ մեկ ուրիշ ՝ հավատացյալ մարդու կրոնական զգացմունքները վիրավորելու համար, մինչդեռ պետք էր երևի գնտել ինչ-որ սահմաններ, որով հնարավոր կլիներ՝ չկիսելով հավատացյալի համոզմունքները ՝ չվիրավորել իրեն ու ունենալ առողջ քննարկում:

----------

Արամ (08.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.11.2013), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, եթե մի բանի շատ մարդ ա հավատաում ու ահավոր *ուժեղ* ա հավատում, չի նշանակում որ ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ դա ոչ միայն անտրամաբանական, այլև հեքիաթ եմ համարում:


Իսկ, ի՞նչն էր քեզ խանգառում, ուղղակի գրես, որ աստվածաշունչը հեքիաթ ա: Դա ծաղր չէր դիտարկվի: Բայց կոնկրետ քո գրառումը, ծաղրական ա, թե համեմատությունով, թե վերջին ծաղրու՞մ եմ արտահայտությունով:
Խնդրեմ, ինձ բացատրի, բացատրի ինչու չես գրել, որ Աստվածաշունչը հեքիաթ ա, այլ «նկար» (ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել ծաղրանկար) ես տեղադրել, հետո էլ հարցրել, ծաղրու՞մ եմ:
Բացատրի և ես կընդունեմ, որ գրածդ սխալ եմ ընկալել, մի բան էլ ավել` ներեղություն կխնդրեմ քեզ անհիմն մեղադրելու մեջ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արամ ջան, եթե մի բանի շատ մարդ ա հավատաում ու ահավոր *ուժեղ* ա հավատում, չի նշանակում որ ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ դա ոչ միայն անտրամաբանական, այլև հեքիաթ եմ համարում: 
> 
> 500 տարի առաջ կար մարդ, որ ասում էր երկիրը պտտվում ա Արևի շուրջ, եկեղեցին էլ ասում էր «ոնց, Աստվածաշնչում հակառակն ա գրված, փաստորեն ուզում էս ասել մեր սրբությունը սուտ ա ասում, դա վիրավորանք ա», ուզում էին վառեին խեղճ մարդուն: Մի քանի տասնյակ տարի անց մեկ ուրիշին վառեցին, նրա համար, որ էլի ասում էր, թե Աստվածաշունչը սուտ ա ասում, ու Արևը ընդամենը հերթական աստղ ա: 
> 
> հ.գ. ապացույցի մասին նշված ա նկարում, Աստվածաշունչը ներկացայնելով որպես Աստծու գոյության proof (ապացույց)


Ի՞նչ վատ կլիներկ որ սենց լիներ 



Կարող ա ջրերը կողքերից թափվեր, բայց Տարոնին կտանեինք պարագծով բազալտից բորդյուր կքաշեր:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Sagittarius (08.11.2013), Գալաթեա (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իսկ, ի՞նչն էր քեզ խանգառում, ուղղակի գրես, որ աստվածաշունչը հեքիաթ ա: Դա ծաղր չէր դիտարկվի: Բայց կոնկրետ քո գրառումը, ծաղրական ա, թե համեմատությունով, թե վերջին ծաղրու՞մ եմ արտահայտությունով:
> Խնդրեմ, ինձ բացատրի, բացատրի ինչու չես գրել, որ Աստվածաշունչը հեքիաթ ա, այլ «նկար» (ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել ծաղրանկար) ես տեղադրել, հետո էլ հարցրել, ծաղրու՞մ եմ:
> Բացատրի և ես կընդունեմ, որ գրածդ սխալ եմ ընկալել, մի բան էլ ավել` ներեղություն կխնդրեմ քեզ անհիմն մեղադրելու մեջ:


Ես քեզ ո՞նց բացատրեմ, եթե ինքս հեքիաթ անվանելու ու սպայդերմենի հետ համեմատելու միջև սկզբունքային տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Չէ, դու ինձ բացատրի, ոնց ա մեկը «ծաղրական», մյուսը՝ չէ. ո՞նց ա մեկը ընդունելի, մյուսը՝ անընդունելի: 

«Բացատրի և ես կընդունեմ, որ գրածդ սխալ եմ ընկալել, մի բան էլ ավել` ներեղություն կխնդրեմ քեզ անհիմն մեղադրելու մեջ» - նույնը խոստանում եմ ես

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արամ ջան, եթե մի բանի շատ մարդ ա հավատաում ու ահավոր *ուժեղ* ա հավատում, չի նշանակում որ ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ դա ոչ միայն անտրամաբանական, այլև հեքիաթ եմ համարում:


Սգո, ես չեմ հավատում, որ էս թվին դեռ մարդ կա, դաժե շատ ուժեղ հավատացյալ, փիս հավատացյալ, որ իրոք հավատում ա, որ Աստված մի օր բարլուսով արթանացավ ու վեց օրում սաղ ստեղծեց: Հիմիկվա հավատացյալն ուրիշ հավատացյալ ա: Հիմա դաժե Հռոմի պապն ա իրա կոնդակով հայտարարում, որ ինտերնետ լավ պյանի ա, երկիրը կլորի, աստեղեր շատ ին ու հեռու ին, ու սենց պյանիր: Ասածս ինչ ա, Աստվածաշնչյան պարզունակ դոգմատները մարդու աչքը կոխելով մոլի հավատացյալին գիտնական չես սարքի: Խելքը գլխին ու նույնիսկ շատ մոլի հավատացյալն էլ քեզ էսօր կասի, որ աշխարհարարումը փոխաբերական իմաստով ա ներկայացված Աստվածաշնչում, ու ոչ մի քիչ թե շատ նորմալ մարդ դա բառացի չի հասկանում:

----------

Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարող ա ջրերը կողքերից թափվեր, բայց Տարոնին կտանեինք պարագծով բազալտից բորդյուր կքաշեր:


Դեղին ծաղիկներով ու ստայանկի կարմիր գծերով:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սգո, ես չեմ հավատում, որ էս թվին դեռ մարդ կա, դաժե շատ ուժեղ հավատացյալ, փիս հավատացյալ, որ իրոք հավատում ա, որ Աստված մի օր բարլուսով արթանացավ ու վեց օրում սաղ ստեղծեց: Հիմիկվա հավատացյալն ուրիշ հավատացյալ ա: Հիմա դաժե Հռոմի պապն ա իրա կոնդակով հայտարարում, որ ինտերնետ լավ պյանի ա, երկիրը կլորի, աստեղեր շատ ին ու հեռու ին, ու սենց պյանիր: Ասածս ինչ ա, Աստվածաշնչյան պարզունակ դոգմատները մարդու աչքը կոխելով մոլի հավատացյալին գիտնական չես սարքի: Խելքը գլխին ու նույնիսկ շատ մոլի հավատացյալն էլ քեզ էսօր կասի, որ աշխարհարարումը փոխաբերական իմաստով ա ներկայացված Աստվածաշնչում, ու ոչ մի քիչ թե շատ նորմալ մարդ դա բառացի չի հասկանում:


է հա, բայց եթե ինչ-որ մեկը իրանց սաղի մտածածը բարձրաձայն ա ասում, դառնում ա վատամարդ  :Dntknw: 

հ.գ. մի խոսքով էս թեմայով չեմ ուզում խորանալ, ահավոր չեմ սիրում հավատացյալին չհավատալ «սովարացնել». ոնց որ փոքր էրեխուն ասես որ ձմեռ պապի չկա: Բայց դե չի նշանակում, որ մարդ պետք ա կաշկանդվի ու իրա չհավատալու մասին արտահայտվի (երբեմն նաև հումորային ձևով)

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա ինչ ես առաջարկում, քանդե՞նք Պարթենոնը,քանի որ շատ հակամարդկային նպատակներով ա կառուցվել: Հիմա, եկեղեցին խելոք ա եղել, ու արվեստներն օգտագործել ա իրա նեղ շահադիտական նպատակներով: Թաղեմ ես դրանց բոյը, ու լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց կարա՞նք ընդունենք, որ դրանք լուրջ արվեստի գործեր են, ու եկեղեցին ու կրոնը, կամա թե ակամա, բարի կամ չար նպատակներով (որը հարյուր տոկոսով վստահ ոչ ես կարամ ասեմ, ոչ էլ դու) խթանել ա արվեստների զարգացումը: Այսինքն, ամեն դեպքում ինչ-որ լուրջ ներդրում մարդկային քաղաքակրթության զարգացման գործում ունեցել ա:


Չեմ առաջարկում ու ոչ էլ ասում եմ որ չպիտի լինի մարդու վրա ազդելու համար, բայց նայած ին ձևի… փառք աստծո որ նկարիչները ճարտարապետներն ու մանացած արվեստագոտները մարդուն դրել են առաջին պլան, որոը կրոնին դուր չի եկել, բայց քանի որ դրանց ժողովրդականությունը մեծ ա եղել, կրոնը գնացել ա զիջման… թե չէ գեյ Միքելանջելոն Սիքստինյամ կապելլան չէր նկարելու… նրանք դրսևորվել են որովհետև կրոնը նահանջել ա…

ուշադիր որ նայես պատմության մեջ երբ որ կրոնը ակտիվացել ա մշակույթը նահանջել ա… կրոնը ոչ թե խթանել ա մշակույթի զարգացմանը այլ չի խանգարել, ընդունել ա մշակույթի գերակայությունն ու օգտագործել ա… սա արել ա նաև որ լինի ընդունելի ժողովրդի կողմից… օրինակ երբ սկսեցին նկարիչները սրբապատկերներում նկարել սովորական ոչ աստվածային մարդուն, եկեղեցին ընդդիմացավ, բայց երբ տեսավ որ սովորական մարդը սկսում ա իրան նույնացնել ու ընդունել դա իրեն ավելի մոտ, եկեղեցին սկսեց էդ "անհավատներին" պատվերներ տալ… Միքելանջելո, կարավաջիո… մշակույթը զարգացել ա երբ դուրս ա եկել եկեղեցու ազդեցությունիս ու հակառակվել ա դրա դոգմաներին… բայց հետո եկեղեցին տեսնելով մշակույթի ազդեցությունը զիջել ու ընմդունել ա… 





> Սենց մի հատ նկատառում էլ. Օրինակ Վատիկանի ու Կապիտոլիումի թանգարանները, որոնք աշխարհի ամենահարուստ թանգարաններից են, բացել են ու հովանավորել են պապերը: Ու ընդեղ մենակ կրոնական հավաքածուներ չեն, լիքը աշխարհիկ հավաքածուներ կան, ու հեթանոսականն ավելի շատ ա քան քրիստոնեականը: Բայց որ պապերը չլինեին, էտ ամեն ինչը մարդկության համար վաղուց կորած կլիներ:


ինչ ես ուզում ասել… էսի խթանել չի… "եթե թշնամուդ չես կարողանում հաղթել, պիտի միանաս" կամ "ձեռը չես կարում կտրել՝ համբուրի"




> Հիմա կասես, բայց մինչև էտ հավաքածուն քրիստոնյաները ինչ կար չկար կրակի մատնեցին ու իրանց եկեղեցիները կառուցեն: Լրիվ հետդ համաձայն եմ: Բայց, ցավոք սրտի, մարդ արարածի ամեն ստեղծած նոր բանը միշտ էլ եղել ա հինը ոտից գլուխ ավերելուց հետո ու հնի ավերակների վրա: Հեթանոս հռոմեցաիներն էլ Երուսաղեմի տաճարը հողին նենց հավասարեցրին, որ հրեաները մինչը հիմա պատերի տակ լացում են:


սրա շուրջ կարելի ա վիճել… ոչ թե ավերելուց այլ ժխտելուց… սրանք տարբեր հասկացություններ են… երբ ավերում ես քեզ հետո ժամանակ ա պետք լինում ավերվածը "վերականգնել" ու հետո էդ կեկտից շարունակել… իսկ երբ ժխտվում ա նույն կեյտից էլ շարունակվում ա չնայած ժխտվում ա… 

ավերել նշանակում ա նաև ջնջել հիշողությունից ու չհամարել կետ որից շարւնակվում ա… ժխտլ նշանակում ա նորով ապացուցել հնի ժամանակավրեպությունը, էդ իմաստով դու հնի կարիքն ունես… 

Պատմությունը, Տրիբուն ջան, պատմությունն ա դա ցույս տալիս… ինձնից չեմ հորինում…

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Բայց ճիշտն ասած Սպայդերմեն ես էլ չեմ սիրում, Բեթմենը ավելի լավ ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), Skeptic (08.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Աչքիս էս թեմայում մարդիկ փորձում են գտնել եղանակներ մեկ ուրիշ ՝ հավատացյալ մարդու կրոնական զգացմունքները վիրավորելու համար, մինչդեռ պետք էր երևի գնտել ինչ-որ սահմաններ, որով հնարավոր կլիներ՝ չկիսելով հավատացյալի համոզմունքները ՝ չվիրավորել իրեն ու ունենալ առողջ քննարկում:


Ես հա ուզում էի գրեմ, որ քանի էս թեման երկարում ա, էս թեմայի կողքին Ռայադերի թեման փակելն ու դրա պատճառով իբր էս քննարկումը սկսելն ավելի ու ավելի աբսուրդ ա դառնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> է հա, բայց եթե ինչ-որ մեկը իրանց սաղի մտածածը բարձրաձայն ա ասում, դառնում ա վատամարդ 
> 
> հ.գ. մի խոսքով էս թեմայով չեմ ուզում խորանալ, ահավոր չեմ սիրում հավատացյալին չհավատալ «սովարացնել». ոնց որ փոքր էրեխուն ասես որ ձմեռ պապի չկա: Բայց դե չի նշանակում, որ մարդ պետք ա կաշկանդվի ու իրա չհավատալու մասին արտահայտվի (երբեմն նաև հումորային ձևով)


Չէ, կաշկանդվել պետք չի: Ես էլ չեմ կաշկանդվում ասել, որ հավատացյալ չեմ, այնպես ինչպես չեմ կաշկանդվում ասել, որ կնքված եմ, երեխեքիս կնքել եմ, ու մեկ ու մեջ եկեղեցի եմ տանում, մոմ են վառում, Հայր Մեր են ասում: Ի միջի այլոց, հայկական եկեղեցի էլ կարանք մտնենք, կաթոլիկ էլ, ուղափառ էլ, բողոքական էլ, տո մզկիթ էլ, բուդդիստական պագոդա էլ, ու վաբշե ուր ուզում ես, քանի որ սիրուն ա, լավն ա, մշակույթ ա, պատմություն ա, բլա բլա բլա: 

Իմ համար կրոնը ու եկեղեցին դառնում են անընդունելի էն պահին, երբ իրանց երկար ու տգետ քիթը սկսում են խոթել ընդեղ, որտեղ իրանց ոչ մեկը չի սպասում, ու երբ դառնում են անհանդուրժողականության ու ծայրահեղականության պատճառ: Լավագույն դեպքը, էն Ասողիկի դեպքն ա, երբ իրա դատարկ գլխով իրանից մեծ եզրահանգումներ էր անում: 

Մի ուրիշ պատճառ էլ էն ա, որ եկեղեցին ու կրոնը 21-րդ դարում հասարակության համար ավելորդ սոցիալական բեռն են, ու շատ ծանր: Հենց նույն մեր եկեղեցին, մեր նման աղքատ ու եթիմ երկրում թալանում ա, կթում ա, երկնաքեր եկեղեցիներ ա կառուցում, մուտիլովկեք ա անում, բիզնես ա անում, հարկեր չի վճարում, մի բան էլ առավոտից իրիկուն հավայի տոֆտում ա: Ու էս ամեն ինչը էն դեպքում, որ հենց իրա հավատացյալ հոտից լիքը սոված ու անտեր մարդիկ կան, լիքը անտուն, անհերումեր երեխեք կան:  

Թե չէ, Աստվածաշնչում Աբրահամը Իսակահին ծնեց, թե Ժոռիկին, ու ծնեց հարթ թե կլոր երկրագնդի վրա, ոչ մեկի բողկին չի վաղուց: Հիմա գիրք ա, գրել են, մի երկու հզար տարի առաջ ոնց կարացել են, ինչքան խելքները հասել ա, էտքան էլ գրել են: Որ առանձին նայես, վատ ընթերցանություն էլ չի: Մի անգամ, հանուն համամարդկային սոլիդարության կարելի ա կարդալ:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Sagittarius (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սգո, ես չեմ հավատում, որ էս թվին դեռ մարդ կա, դաժե շատ ուժեղ հավատացյալ, փիս հավատացյալ, որ իրոք հավատում ա, որ *Աստված մի օր բարլուսով արթանացավ ու վեց օրում սաղ ստեղծեց*: Հիմիկվա հավատացյալն ուրիշ հավատացյալ ա: Հիմա դաժե Հռոմի պապն ա իրա կոնդակով հայտարարում, որ ինտերնետ լավ պյանի ա, երկիրը կլորի, աստեղեր շատ ին ու հեռու ին, ու սենց պյանիր: Ասածս ինչ ա, Աստվածաշնչյան պարզունակ դոգմատները մարդու աչքը կոխելով մոլի հավատացյալին գիտնական չես սարքի: Խելքը գլխին ու նույնիսկ շատ մոլի հավատացյալն էլ քեզ էսօր կասի, որ աշխարհարարումը փոխաբերական իմաստով ա ներկայացված Աստվածաշնչում, ու ոչ մի քիչ թե շատ նորմալ մարդ դա բառացի չի հասկանում:


ո՞վա քեզ ասում… ես քեզ կարա ցույց տամ ոչ թե մարդ այլ մի ամբողջ խավ… 

օքեյ… համոզմում ես արդեն… հիմա որ ասում են 6 օրում ա ստեղծվել, փոխաբերական իմաստով ա… հասկացա… է՞լ ինչն ա փոխաբերական իմաստով… 

ապեր… քանի գիտությունը զարգանում ա ավետարանի մեկնաբանությունը դրան զուգահեռ փոխվում ա… ուղիղ համեմատական ա գիտության ու մշակույթի զարգացումը ավետարանի ընկալման փոփոխությանը… անգամ բարոյական կոդեքսները… 

would you just leave the Bible fuck alone… դրանք հնուց եկած տեքստեր ու պատմություններ են շատերն էլ իրական, պետք չի դրանց ոչ պաշտել, ոչ մեկնաբանել ու զոռովից սարքել "ճշմարտություն" … 

էսի գիտե՞ս ինչ նման ա… երբ կնիկդ քեզ բռնցնում ա ուրիշ կնկա հետ տեղաշորում ու դու ասում ես  "honey!!! this is not what you think... I can explain"

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, հարցը էս կողմից նայենք:
> 
> Ակումբում կա «Տականք երգեր» թեմա, որը լրիվ ծաղրական թեմա է, որն ինչ-որ պատճառներով կարողացել է շրջանցել անթույլատրելիի սահմանը և հանգիստ բացվել ու բարգավաճել: Հիմա մարդ կա, դա արվեստ ու սրբություն է համարում, բայց մենք դրել ձեռ ենք առնում ոնց պատահի:
> 
> Ըստ դրա, ես կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ իրավունք ունեմ բացելու «Տականք գրքեր» թեմա ու մեջը դնել հենց նույն Աստվածաշնչի հատվածներ՝ ուզածիս պես «կպնելով» իմ նկատած ամեն ինչին, ասենք որովհետև էդ գիրքը իմ կարծիքով համապատասխանում է թեմային:
> Սխալ ե՞մ:


Այո, սխալ ես  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այո, սխալ ես


սխալ չի…

----------


## Chuk

> սխալ չի…


Մեֆ, դու սուս էլի:
Քո համար քո ցանկացած տեսակետ քննարկման ենթակա չի, եթե ունես կարծիք, դա էլ անքննելի ա:

Իսկ Այվին սխալ ա, որտև համեմատում ա անհամեմատելին: Իրա ասածից բխում ա, որ եթե ծաղրում ես մի երևույթը, ապա իրավունք ունես ծաղրել նաև մյուսը: Բայց էդ տենց չի:
Չես կարող ակումբում բացել «Ապուշ ծնողներ» թեմա ու դրանում դնես ակումբցիների ծնողների նկարները:

Այ էսքանը որ հասկանաք, հետո էլ հասկանաք, որ մարդիկ կան, ում համար կրոնը ոչ թե ձեր նման ջուր ծեծելու թեմա ա, այլ նվիրական բան, շատ ավելի, քան կարող ա լինել որևէ արվեստի գործ, որևէ առարկա, իր, որևէ այլ տեսակի գաղափար, կարող ա մոտենաք ու հասկանաք, թե ինչի չես կարող «Տականք երգեր» թեման համեմատես մարդու հավատքը ծաղրելու հետ:

Քանի չեք հասկացել, դուք ստեղ ջուր եք ծեծում:
Երբ որ կհասկանաք, կարող ենք իրար հետ քննարկել սահմանը, թե ինչն ա թույլատրելի, ինչը չէ, իսկ մինչ այդ թեման անիմաստ ա դառնում:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013), Տրիբուն (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու սուս էլի:
> *Քո համար քո ցանկացած տեսակետ քննարկման ենթակա չի, եթե ունես կարծիք, դա էլ անքննելի ա:*
> 
> Իսկ Այվին սխալ ա, որտև համեմատում ա *անհամեմատելին*: Իրա ասածից բխում ա, որ եթե ծաղրում ես մի երևույթը, ապա իրավունք ունես ծաղրել նաև մյուսը: Բայց էդ տենց չի:
> Չես կարող ակումբում բացել «Ապուշ ծնողներ» թեմա ու դրանում դնես ակումբցիների ծնողների նկարները:
> 
> Այ էսքանը որ հասկանաք, հետո էլ հասկանաք, որ մարդիկ կան, ում համար կրոնը ոչ թե ձեր նման ջուր ծեծելու թեմա ա, այլ նվիրական բան, շատ ավելի, քան կարող ա լինել որևէ արվեստի գործ, որևէ առարկա, իր, որևէ այլ տեսակի գաղափար, կարող ա մոտենաք ու հասկանաք, թե ինչի չես կարող «Տականք երգեր» թեման համեմատես մարդու հավատքը ծաղրելու հետ:
> 
> Քանի չեք հասկացել, դուք ստեղ ջուր եք ծեծում:
> Երբ որ կհասկանաք, կարող ենք իրար հետ քննարկել սահմանը, թե ինչն ա թույլատրելի, ինչը չէ, իսկ մինչ այդ թեման անիմաստ ա դառնում:


Չուկ ջան, չեմ ասում սուտ ես ասում, բայց անճշտության մի հատ ընենց կոնցենտրացիա կա որ համարյա տանում ա դեպի ստի… բայց սուտ չի… հլա… ուղղակի անհիմն ա… փաստեր չկան… 

իսկ եթե Թաթուլը գրանցվի Ակումբում, կամ էդքան երգիչներ կան ջահել-ջուհուլ… եթե նրանք գրանցվեն, ապա իրենց երաժշտական զգացմունքները կվիրավորվի… թե՞ չի վիրավորվի… կարող ա՞ Թաթուլն ասի "հա էլի տականք ա" ու մի երկու հատ էլ պոստ ինքն անի…  թե՞ մենք իրան պտի ասենք "դու իրավունք չունես վիրավորվելու որտև քո երգը տականք ա"… կույսը որ երեխա ա բերում,դա լրիվ հասկանալի ա, ընդմունելի ա ու ծիծաղելի չի ու հլա եթե ծիծաղելի ա ապա մեկնաբանությունը կփոխենք, կասենք "փոխաբերական իմաստով էր"… արհեստական բեղմնավորում ինակատի ունեին… 

նամանավանդ որ Թաթուլը կարա "ճաշակին ընկեր չկա… խաղաքարտը հանի որը քո սիրած խաղաքարտն ա…

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մեֆ, դու սուս էլի:
> Քո համար քո ցանկացած տեսակետ քննարկման ենթակա չի, եթե ունես կարծիք, դա էլ անքննելի ա:
> 
> Իսկ Այվին սխալ ա, որտև համեմատում ա անհամեմատելին: Իրա ասածից բխում ա, որ եթե ծաղրում ես մի երևույթը, ապա իրավունք ունես ծաղրել նաև մյուսը: Բայց էդ տենց չի:
> Չես կարող ակումբում բացել «Ապուշ ծնողներ» թեմա ու դրանում դնես ակումբցիների ծնողների նկարները:
> 
> Այ էսքանը որ հասկանաք, հետո էլ հասկանաք, որ մարդիկ կան, ում համար կրոնը ոչ թե ձեր նման ջուր ծեծելու թեմա ա, այլ նվիրական բան, շատ ավելի, քան կարող ա լինել որևէ արվեստի գործ, որևէ առարկա, իր, որևէ այլ տեսակի գաղափար, կարող ա մոտենաք ու հասկանաք, թե ինչի չես կարող «Տականք երգեր» թեման համեմատես մարդու հավատքը ծաղրելու հետ:
> 
> Քանի չեք հասկացել, դուք ստեղ ջուր եք ծեծում:
> Երբ որ կհասկանաք, կարող ենք իրար հետ քննարկել սահմանը, թե ինչն ա թույլատրելի, ինչը չէ, իսկ մինչ այդ թեման անիմաստ ա դառնում:


Սխալ էս ասում: Քո ասածի հետ համաձայն կլինեի, եթե կրոնը լիներ անձնական, լիներ անհատինը, իրա ներքինը: Բայց կրոնը հասարակական ա, ինքը դուրս ա գալիս հավատացյալ անհատի սահմաններից ու միշտ զոռով փորձում տարածվել նրանց վրա, ում համար ինքը նվիրական չէ: Քո բերած անալոգիայով դա նման ա մի Մոր, ով դրպոցի երեխեքին հերթով սաղին բզմզում ա, ու մերթընդմերթ կգտնվեն երեխեք, որ իրան դրա համար «ապուշ» կանվանեն, ու դրանով, ցավոք, նաև էտ ծնողի էրեխեն կվիրարավորվի:

----------

erexa (08.11.2013), Jarre (08.11.2013), Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քանի չեք հասկացել, դուք ստեղ ջուր եք ծեծում:
> *Երբ որ կհասկանաք*, կարող ենք իրար հետ քննարկել սահմանը, թե ինչն ա թույլատրելի, ինչը չէ, իսկ մինչ այդ թեման անիմաստ ա դառնում:


 Որ բացատրես, ոնց կարելի ա դա հասկանալ, ահագին օգնած կլնես։ Ես չեմ կարա *հասկանամ* ասենք BDSM-ն, գրքի ֆետիշացումը, տերտերին մենակ տերտեր կոչվելու համար հարգելը ...
Ո՞նց կարելի ա սա հասկանալ. կամ պտի ընդունեմ, կամ չէ։ Ու չընդունելն իմ իրավունքն ա։

Ես որ վիրավորանքի սահմանները պարզ տեսնում եմ. պետք չի անցնել անձնական վիրավորանքների, ընդ որում անձանց մեջ չեն կարա մտնեն մտացածին էակները (Հիսուս, Սպայդերմեն, Ջոկեր), գրքերը (նույնիսկ եթե դրա անունը «սուպեր-պուպեր անթերի, անսխալական ու անքննելի գիրք» ա), շինությունները և այլն։
Էսքանով հանդերձ ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում փսլինք անվանել ասողիկի, թամազյանի նմաններին, որտև սա արդեն վիրավորանք չի, սա մեղմ պատասխան ա։

----------


## Chuk

> Սխալ էս ասում: Քո ասածի հետ համաձայն կլինեի, եթե կրոնը լիներ անձնական, լիներ անհատինը, իրա ներքինը: Բայց կրոնը հասարակական ա, ինքը դուրս ա գալիս հավատացյալ անհատի սահմաններից ու միշտ զոռով փորձում տարածվել նրանց վրա, ում համար ինքը նվիրական չէ: Քո բերած անալոգիայով դա նման ա մի Մոր, ով դրպոցի երեխեքին հերթով սաղին բզմզում ա, ու մերթընդմերթ կգտնվեն երեխեք, որ իրան դրա համար «ապուշ» կանվանեն, ու դրանով, ցավոք, նաև էտ ծնողի էրեխեն կվիրարավորվի:


Ինքը հասարակական լինելով յուրաքանչյուր անհատինն ա, սա կոնցեպտուալ տարբերվում է քո պատկերացրածից:

Ու կրկնում եմ, քանի չեք հասկանում, անիմաստ ա: Անձամբ ես էս բաժնի Շինի նման հուսահատված դուրս գալու ցանկություն ունեմ  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, չեմ ասում սուտ ես ասում, բայց անճշտության մի հատ ընենց կոնցենտրացիա կա որ համարյա տանում ա դեպի ստի… բայց սուտ չի… հլա… ուղղակի անհիմն ա… փաստեր չկան… 
> 
> իսկ եթե Թաթուլը գրանցվի Ակումբում, կամ էդքան երգիչներ կան ջահել-ջուհուլ… եթե նրանք գրանցվեն, ապա իրենց երաժշտական զգացմունքները կվիրավորվի… թե՞ չի վիրավորվի… կարող ա՞ Թաթուլն ասի "հա էլի տականք ա" ու մի երկու հատ էլ պոստ ինքն անի…  թե՞ մենք իրան պտի ասենք "դու իրավունք չունես վիրավորվելու որտև քո երգը տականք ա"… կույսը որ երեխա ա բերում,դա լրիվ հասկանալի ա, ընդմունելի ա ու ծիծաղելի չի ու հլա եթե ծիծաղելի ա ապա մեկնաբանությունը կփոխենք, կասենք "փոխաբերական իմաստով էր"… արհեստական բեղմնավորում ինակատի ունեին… 
> 
> նամանավանդ որ Թաթուլը կարա "ճաշակին ընկեր չկա… խաղաքարտը հանի որը քո սիրած խաղաքարտն ա…


Թաթուլն առանց ակումբում գրանցվելու էլ իրավունք ունի պահանջել, որ իրա մասին ծաղրական գրառումներ ստեղ չլինեն: Ու եթե Թաթուլի մասին ծաղրական գրառումներ կան, էդ իրականում ճիշտ չի: 
Ու մեկ ա, կոնցեպտուալ տարբերվում են արվեստի որևէ գործ, արվեստը, որևէ այլ երևույթ, գաղափար ու կրոնը:

Քանի սա չես հասկանա, անիմաստ ա:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Որ բացատրես, ոնց կարելի ա դա հասկանալ, ահագին օգնած կլնես։ Ես չեմ կարա *հասկանամ* ասենք BDSM-ն, գրքի ֆետիշացումը, տերտերին մենակ տերտեր կոչվելու համար հարգելը ...
> Ո՞նց կարելի ա սա հասկանալ. կամ պտի ընդունեմ, կամ չէ։ Ու չընդունելն իմ իրավունքն ա։
> 
> Ես որ վիրավորանքի սահմանները պարզ տեսնում եմ. պետք չի անցնել անձնական վիրավորանքների, ընդ որում անձանց մեջ չեն կարա մտնեն մտացածին էակները (Հիսուս, Սպայդերմեն, Ջոկեր), գրքերը (նույնիսկ եթե դրա անունը «սուպեր-պուպեր անթերի, անսխալական ու անքննելի գիրք» ա), շինությունները և այլն։
> Էսքանով հանդերձ ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում փսլինք անվանել ասողիկի, թամազյանի նմաններին, որտև սա արդեն վիրավորանք չի, սա մեղմ պատասխան ա։


Արդեն բացում ա: Ով ինչ հարմարացնում, էդ պահին ինչ ձևակերպում, էդ էլ ասում ա. նախնական թեմայի հետ կապ ունի՞, չունի՞, ինչ կարևոր ա, զատո եթե սա լիներ թեման, ինչքան համոզիչ ձևակերպվեց :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Որ բացատրես, ոնց կարելի ա դա հասկանալ, ահագին օգնած կլնես։ Ես չեմ կարա *հասկանամ* ասենք BDSM-ն, գրքի ֆետիշացումը, տերտերին մենակ տերտեր կոչվելու համար հարգելը ...


Արտ ջան, դրա համար էլ ագրեսիվ ենք ասում աթեիստներից:
Որտև ստեղ ոչ մեկը չի խոսել գրքի ֆետիշացման, տերտերին միայն տերտեր լինելու պատճառով հարգելու մասին, ավելին, հստակ ասվել ա, որ էդ երևույթներն ու անձանց կարելի և քննարկել ու քննադատել, բայց դու նորից նման տիպի գրառում ես անում՝ ներկայացնելով, որ ըհը, ստեղ չի թույլատրվում կրոնի մասին վատ բան ասել: Չկա՛ տենց բան: Կարելի՛ ա կրոնի մասին վատ բան ասել, կարելի՛ ա քննարկել, կարելի՛ ա քննադատել, ֆետիշացումը սխա՛լ ա: Բայց նաև չի կարելի չափն անցնել: Չի կարելի չափն անցնել նաև մյուս ոլորտներով, բայց աթեիստների մի խումբ կա, որը հատկապես էս ոլորտում սիրում ա չափն անցնել:

----------

Sagittarius (08.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Ագրեսիվ տոնիս համար կներեք ժող, ալկոհոլն ա մեջս խոսում: Կփորձեմ էլ թեմա չմտնել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, դրա համար էլ ագրեսիվ ենք ասում աթեիստներից:
> Որտև ստեղ ոչ մեկը չի խոսել գրքի ֆետիշացման, տերտերին միայն տերտեր լինելու պատճառով հարգելու մասին, ավելին, հստակ ասվել ա, որ էդ երևույթներն ու անձանց կարելի և քննարկել ու քննադատել, բայց դու նորից նման տիպի գրառում ես անում՝ ներկայացնելով, որ ըհը, ստեղ չի թույլատրվում կրոնի մասին վատ բան ասել: Չկա՛ տենց բան: Կարելի՛ ա կրոնի մասին վատ բան ասել, կարելի՛ ա քննարկել, կարելի՛ ա քննադատել, ֆետիշացումը սխա՛լ ա: Բայց նաև չի կարելի չափն անցնել: Չի կարելի չափն անցնել նաև մյուս ոլորտներով, բայց աթեիստների մի խումբ կա, որը հատկապես էս ոլորտում սիրում ա չափն անցնել:


Արտ ջան, էդ չափը կարծես թե դեռ չի որոշվում, ես էլ սահմանում եմ իմ պատկերացրած չափը՝ անձին կպնել չի կարելի։ 
Երբ Այվին առաջարկեց *գիրքը* քննարկել «տականք գրքեր» բաժնում, ասեցիր, որ դա սխալ ա։ Գրքին վիրավորելն արգելելը ֆետիշ չի՞։ Նույնիսկ ոչ թե գիրքն էր առաջարկում, այլ դրանից հատվածներ։ Ոչ հեղինակին էր պատրաստվում բան ասել, ոչ կարդացողին։ Պտի դներ ասեր. «Հըլը նայեք ինչ .... տեքստ ա», օրինակ։

----------

erexa (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նախ ես դեպի աթեիզմ չեմ շարժվում, որպես քրիստոնյա ես միշտ էլ սենց եմ էղել, մենակ էն տարբերությամբ, որ սկզբնական շրջանում բանավեճերի մեջ մտնում էի (այդ թվում` այլ կրոնների հետևորդների հետ), իսկ հետո զահլաս գնաց, ու համոզվեցի, որ սխալ ա: Երկրորդ, գիտությունն ավետարանից գերակա չեմ ընդունում, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, իրարից անկախ, իրանց տեղն ունեցող: Էդ նույնն ա, որ դնես ու գեղարվեստական գիրքը գիտությունից ավելին կամ պակաս համարես:


դու կարող ես ասել որ չես շարժվում ու ես համաձայն եմ դրա հետ քանի որ դու գիտակցաբար չես շարժվում… երբ կրոնդ դառնում ա զուտ անձնական այլ ոչ թե հասարակական ընկալման գործիք, այսինքն դա միայն նեղանձնական ա և հասարակության մեջ դա որպես դատողության գործիք չես օգտագործում ապա դա արդեն դիտվում ա որ դու քո հավատացածը որպես օբյեկտիվ իրականություն չես դիտում… սրա հետ ես խնդիր չունեմ, չեմ քննադատում կամ համաձայնվում, բայց կարող եմ տեսնել որ նման վերաբերմունքը տանում ա դեպի աթեիզմ… ես կասեի կրոնի էվոլյուցիա… 

այո, կրոնն ու գիտությունն իրարից անկախ են, բայց նրանց շահերի ոլորտն ու ազդեցության գոտիները համընկնում են… և ինչքան էլ փորձես դրանք իրարից անջատ պահել, չի լինելու… քո անձի մեջ կարող ես, բայց դա կիրառելի չի հասարակության մեջ… միշտ էլ էդ բախումները լինելու են… 




> Մեֆ, աթեիստներն էլ են լիքը տեսակներով: Կան մարդիկ, որ ուղղակի աթեիստ են և իրենց համար ապրում են: Կան աթեիստներ, որոնք նախկին հավատացյալներ են ու լիքը ինֆո ունեն: Կան նաև աթեիստներ, որ իրանց կյանքի նպատակն անընդհատ կրոնից խոսելը ու դրա վրա ղժժալն ա, որի ֆեյսբուքյան էջը լցված ա կրոնը ծաղրող նույնքան նյութով, որքան ֆանատիկ հավատացյալի էջը` խաչերով ու Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներով: Ու որ խորանաս, էս բոլորի մեջ էլ տարբեր տեսակներ կգտնես:


կրոնականները լինում են կաթոլիկ առաքելական, մորմոն, ավետարանչական, անգլիկան, փողոքական, 7-րդ օրվա ադվենտիս, ու հլա էլի կան մենակ քրիստոնեության մեջ… աթեիստը լինում ա աթեիստ, կարող ա ճյուղեր կան մի քանի հատ, բայց նախ իրանք իրար դեմ չեն և երկրորդ նրանք գիտական նյութերը, որոնք իրենց արգումենտի հիմքն են կազմում, երբեք կամովի չեն մեկնաբանում ու փոխաբերական իմաստով չեն հասկանում… էնպես որ ինչ որ աթեիստի մարդկային գծերը չի ենթադրում աթեիզմի տեսակ կամ ճյուղ… տենց լինի կրոնն ավելի շատ ունի… 

կրոնականների կյանքի նպատակը և կրոնի պաշտոնական տեսակետն ու նպատակը դա կրոնը տարածելն ա ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա շատ մարդ ներգրավելն ա, սրա դեմ որևէ աթեիստի մոլիությունը պարզապես ոչինչ ա… կրոնի մոտ մարդորսությունն ու հոգչորսությունը ինստիտուցիոնալ ու պաշտոնական բնույթ ա կրում… իսկ եթե կա մի աթեիստ որ քեզ զոռովից ուզում ա աթեիստ դարձնի, բրոշյուր ա բաժանում, դոիռդ ա ծեծում ամոռանք ա տալիս ու սառնում ա՝ շուն դառնա ինքը… 





> Դեմ չեմ, ժամանակին այլ կրոնների հետևորդներ ահագին վիրավորել են իմ կրոնական զգացմունքները: Ոչ միայն այլ կրոնների, հենց ՀԱԵ-ի հետևորդներն էլ: Ժամանակի ընթացքում ուղղակի սովորեցի խուսափել էդ ամեն ինչից. ի վերջո, այն, ինչին ես հավատում եմ, եկեղեցի հաճախում եմ, թե չէ, անձնական գործն ա, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի քիթ խոթելու:


դուք կրոնականներդ իրար ավելի շատ ու անխնա եք վիրավորում քան որևէ աթեիստ… ձերը նույնիսկ ֆիզիկականի ա հասնում… ընդ որում եթե մի կրոնական քեզ սխալ ա հանում, ապա փոխարենն իր դոգմաներն ա քեզ հրամցնում… աթեիստը քոնե քեզ տրամաբանական բացատրություն ա տալիս ու գիտություն ա առաջարկում փոխարենը… 





> Մեֆ, ես զիջում չեմ պահանջում, *ես ընդամենը պահանջում եմ դիմացինի հետ չմտնել կոնկրետ թեմայով քննարկման մեջ*, երբ էդ անձը չի ուզում: Ու ես դա պահանջում եմ թե աթեիստներից, թե տերտերներից, թե դռնեդուռ ընկած Եհովայի վկաներից, թե յոգայի դասի ժամանակ բուդիզմի քարոզ անողներից: Իսկ ակումբում ի՞նչ ա կատարվում: Մի թեման կա հերիք չի, մյուսն ա զոռով բացվում ավելի պրովոկացիոն վերնագրով: Իմա՞ստը, դուք մի թեմա ունեք, գնացեք, ինչքան ուզում եք, ղժժացեք, մենք չենք մտնում էդ թեմաները:


կա՞ տենց անձ որ չի ուզել ու ես մտել եմ ու վիրավորել… մարդը եթե չի ուզում մտնի բանավեճի մեջ չի մտնի, պարզապես չի պատասխանի գրառմանը… եթե մտնում են ուրեմն ուզում են… 






> Մեֆ, էլի ես սխալվում: Նույն Աստվածաշնչում մի հատ կույրի բերում են Հիսուսի մոտ, ասում են` ի՞նքն ա մեղք գործել, թե՞ ծնողները, որ սա կույր ա ստացվել, Հիսուսն էլ ասում ա` ոչ էն, ոչ էն: Էդ անտեր հրեաներն են էն գլխեն տենց կարծել կամ կարող ա տենց ա էղել հինկտակարանային շրջանում, չեմ խորացել: Ամեն դեպքում, քրիստոնեության մեջ տենց չի: Ավելին ասեմ` էդ մեղք կոչեցյալները որ դնես ու վերլուծես, սաղ ըստ էության գործողություններ են, որոնք կարան հետևանք ունենան: Նայի, վերցնենք սպանությունը: Մեկին սպանեցիր, հայտնվեցիր բանտում: Հիմա աթեիստը կասի` սպանության հետևանքով ա բանտում, հավատացյալն էլ կասի` մեղքի հետևանքով: *Նույն բանը չեղա՞վ, նույն սպանությունը չի՞*


շատ եմ խնդրում Բյուր Աստվածաշունչը ըմեկնաբանես, որտև վաղը հենց էդ նույն մեկնաբանությունը պտի փոխվի… ոնց որ դարեր շարունակ ա փոխվել, ոնց որ քրիստոնեության մյուս ճյուղերն են անում… քո մեկնաբանությունն էլ նույնն ա որովհետև չկա օբյեկտիվ մեկնաբանություն… ինչի՞ ա քոնը ճիշտ բայց ՀԱԵ-ինը սխալ… կարա՞ս հիմնավորես… 

…եթե նույն բանն ա ուրեմն ինչի՞ ես մի հատ ավելորդ գիրք բերում ու յուրովի մեկնաբանում որ մետեցնես աթեստի ու կրոնականի ընկալումները… դու քրքով ես տենց ընկալում, ես առանց գրքի… 




> Չէ Մեֆ, չեմ ասի, որովհետև դա ձեր գործը չի:


Thank you, you just proved my point that you are in fact moving towards Atheism...

----------

erexa (08.11.2013), Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, էդ չափը կարծես թե դեռ չի որոշվում, ես էլ սահմանում եմ իմ պատկերացրած չափը՝ անձին կպնել չի կարելի։ 
> Երբ Այվին առաջարկեց *գիրքը* քննարկել «տականք գրքեր» բաժնում, ասեցիր, որ դա սխալ ա։ Գրքին վիրավորելն արգելելը ֆետիշ չի՞։ Նույնիսկ ոչ թե գիրքն էր առաջարկում, այլ դրանից հատվածներ։ Ոչ հեղինակին էր պատրաստվում բան ասել, ոչ կարդացողին։ Պտի դներ ասեր. «Հըլը նայեք ինչ .... տեքստ ա», օրինակ։


Արտ, չեմ ուզում գրեմ, ինձ ուղղված գրառում ես անում  :Sad: 
Արտ ջան, ոչ: Նայի, եթե ենթադրենք կա «Մեր չսիրած գրքերը» թեմա, ու մեկը կամ հարյուր հոգի էդ թեմայում գրում են «Աստվածաշունչը» որպես չսիրած գիրք, նորմալ ա:  Բայց բացել թեմա հենց Աստվածաշունչը քլնգելու ու ծաղրելու համար (ձևացնելով թե ընդհանուր թեմա ա) արդեն նորմալ չի: Ունենալ Աստվածաշնչի մասին թեմա, էնտեղ գրել թե՛ դրականը, թե՛ բացասկանը, էլի նորմալ ա:

Ունենալ թեմա «Աստվածաշնչի տարօրինակ ու դաժան դրվագներ», էլի նորմալ ա, եթե էնտեղ ընդամենը ներկայացնում ես ու փորձում հիմնավորել դրվագների դաժանությունն ու տարօրինակությունը:
Բայց եթե էդ թեման բացոմւ ես ծաղրելու համար, հաշվի չառնելով հավատացյալների ընկալումը, նորմալ չի:

Այսինքն չափը ընդամենը զուսպ լինելու ու չղժալու մեջ ա:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ցանկացած թեմայով ծաղրն ա սխալ: Ու եթե ուրիշ տեղեր անում ենք, վատ ենք անում, դա արդարացում չի ստեղ էլ անելու համար, մանավանդ որ հավելում ես, որ կրոնական հարցերը իրականում ավելի խոցելի են շատերի համար:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), keyboard (08.11.2013), Sagittarius (08.11.2013), Ուլուանա (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թաթուլն առանց ակումբում գրանցվելու էլ իրավունք ունի պահանջել, որ իրա մասին ծաղրական գրառումներ ստեղ չլինեն: Ու եթե Թաթուլի մասին ծաղրական գրառումներ կան, էդ իրականում ճիշտ չի: 
> Ու մեկ ա, *կոնցեպտուալ* տարբերվում են արվեստի որևէ գործ, արվեստը, որևէ այլ երևույթ, գաղափար ու կրոնը:
> 
> Քանի սա չես հասկանա, անիմաստ ա:


Միգուցե դու՞ ես որ չես հասկանում… արվեստի գործը դա մարդու էմոցիոնալ ու ինտելեկտուալ ներուժի մանիֆեստացիան ա ու դրան ձեռ առնել նշանակում ա ծաղրել նրա զգացմունքները… 

մարդու կրոնական հավատքն էլ նույնը… կրոնը մարմնավորում ա էդ մարդու ինտելլեկտուալ ու էմոցիանալ ներուժը… 

դուրս ա գալիս Թափուլը որ ստեղ չի կարանք վրեն ղժժա՞նք… 

դրանք բոլորն էլ մարդու մեջ են մարմնավորվում, մարդու զգացմունքների հարց են, մեկը կրոնական, մեկը քաղաքական, մեկը գեղարվեստական ոլորտներում… 

դե մի հատ հիմա ինձ էդ կոնցեպտուալ տարբերությունը ցույց տուր որ հասկանանք… ոնց որ տեսնում եմ դա շատ պարզ ա, բայց չեմ հասկանում…

----------


## Chuk

> Միգուցե դու՞ ես որ չես հասկանում… արվեստի գործը դա մարդու էմոցիոնալ ու ինտելեկտուալ ներուժի մանիֆեստացիան ա ու դրան ձեռ առնել նշանակում ա ծաղրել նրա զգացմունքները… 
> 
> մարդու կրոնական հավատքն էլ նույնը… կրոնը մարմնավորում ա էդ մարդու ինտելլեկտուալ ու էմոցիանալ ներուժը… 
> 
> դուրս ա գալիս Թափուլը որ ստեղ չի կարանք վրեն ղժժա՞նք… 
> 
> դրանք բոլորն էլ մարդու մեջ են մարմնավորվում, մարդու զգացմունքների հարց են, մեկը կրոնական, մեկը քաղաքական, մեկը գեղարվեստական ոլորտներում… 
> 
> դե մի հատ հիմա ինձ էդ կոնցեպտուալ տարբերությունը ցույց տուր որ հասկանանք… ոնց որ տեսնում եմ դա շատ պարզ ա, բայց չեմ հասկանում…


Մեֆ, կա՞ տարբերություն ես ամբողջ հայ ազգին եմ տականք ասում, թե՞ Սերժիկ Սարգսյանին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կա՞ տարբերություն ես ամբողջ հայ ազգին եմ տականք ասում, թե՞ Սերժիկ Սարգսյանին:


սխալ համեմատություն ա… տականք երգերում մի ամբողջ երգի ոլորտ, որը հասարակության խավ ա ներկայացնում, բացեիբաց ծաղրվում (շատ եմ սիրում էդ թեման), նույնն էլ աստվածաշնչի թեման ա դրանով հասարակության մի ամբողջ խավ կարա վիրավորվի…

Թաթուլի օրինակ բերեցի որ դեմք կպցնեմ երևույթին, նույնը կարելի ա աստվածաշնչի համար անել ու տալ ասենք մի հավատացյալի անուն… 

թաթուլի դեպքում երգը ինքն ա գրել, ինքն ա երգում… հավատացյալի դեպքում ավետարանը ինքը չի գրել ուղղակի հավատում ա…

----------

VisTolog (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> սխալ համեմատություն ա… տականք երգերում մի ամբողջ երգի ոլորտ, որը հասարակության խավ ա ներկայացնում, բացեիբաց ծաղրվում (շատ եմ սիրում էդ թեման), նույնն էլ աստվածաշնչի թեման ա դրանով հասարակության մի ամբողջ խավ կարա վիրավորվի…
> 
> Թաթուլի օրինակ բերեցի որ դեմք կպցնեմ երևույթին, նույնը կարելի ա աստվածաշնչի համար անել ու տալ ասենք մի հավատացյալի անուն… 
> 
> թաթուլի դեպքում երգը ինքն ա գրել, ինքն ա երգում… հավատացյալի դեպքում ավետարանը ինքը չի գրել ուղղակի հավատում ա…


Չես կարող, որովհետև Թաթուլի երգի տակ կարող ա միլիոն հոգի տժան, բայց իրանով ապրում են քչերը: Իսկ հավատացյալների մի խմբի համար կրոնը իրա անձի մի մասն ա դառնում:
Արվեստը շատերիս համար ա մեծ բան նշանակում: Ես ինքս ունեմ ստեղծագործությունների ու ստեղծագործողների (երգարվեստում, գրականությունում, նկարչությունում, կինոյում) ցանկ, որոնք իմ համար շատ մեծ արժեք են: Բայց ես չեմ վիրավորվի դրանցից որևէ մեկի մասին հնչած վատ կարծիքից կամ ծաղրից: Այո, լինում են դեպքեր, երբ կարծիքին բացարձակ չհամաձայնվելով ներվայնանում եմ: Բայց ոչ ավելին:

Իսկ երբ կար ժամանակ, որ ես թունդ հավատացյալ էի, իմ համար հարված էր կրոնիս կպնող ծաղրը: Ես դրանից դուրս եմ եկել, շատ շուտ: Բայց ես չեմ կարող հաշվի չառնել, որ շատերը դրա մեջ են:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող համը հանում եք արդեն մի այլ ձևի: 
Հասկացանք, հա, աթեիստներս կրոնի գաղափարից ցխկվում ենք, ամեն հնարավոր առիթ եղած ժամանակ ղժժում ենք, քայլում ենք կրոնի վրով, որ սաղին ցույց տանք, որ ցխկվում ենք:
Բայց էս քննարկումը քանի երկարում ա, ինքը սկսում ա Ակումբի հավատացող մարդկանց վրով քայլել: Մարդկանց, որ ձեզ ոչ կապել են ստոլբից, ստիպել աղոթք կարդալ, ոչ էլ իրանց հավատը փաթաթել են ձեզ վզով: Գոնե տենց բացահայտ կայֆ մի ստացեք մարդկանց վիրավերերուց:
Հիշացնեմ, ձեր ակումբի ընկերներն են, խալխ չի, թշնամի չի: Հիմա ձեր ասած ցանկացած հակակրոն խոսքը իրանց դեմ ա, ոչ թե կրոնի, էդ իրավիճակն ա արդեն:

Շատ եք տարվել, շունչ քաշեք մի հատ:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չ*ես կարող, որովհետև Թաթուլի երգի տակ կարող ա միլիոն հոգի տժան, բայց իրանով ապրում են քչերը: Իսկ հավատացյալների մի խմբի համար կրոնը իրա անձի մի մասն ա դառնում:*
> Արվեստը շատերիս համար ա մեծ բան նշանակում: Ես ինքս ունեմ ստեղծագործությունների ու ստեղծագործողների (երգարվեստում, գրականությունում, նկարչությունում, կինոյում) ցանկ, որոնք իմ համար շատ մեծ արժեք են: Բայց ես չեմ վիրավորվի դրանցից որևէ մեկի մասին հնչած վատ կարծիքից կամ ծաղրից: Այո, լինում են դեպքեր, երբ կարծիքին բացարձակ չհամաձայնվելով ներվայնանում եմ: Բայց ոչ ավելին:
> 
> Իսկ երբ կար ժամանակ, որ ես թունդ հավատացյալ էի, իմ համար հարված էր կրոնիս կպնող ծաղրը: Ես դրանից դուրս եմ եկել, շատ շուտ: Բայց ես չեմ կարող հաշվի չառնել, որ շատերը դրա մեջ են:


Չես կարա տենց պնդում անես ու գտնես որ դրա վրա խնդալը օքեյ ա… որտև, եթե ոչ թաթուլը, ապա Արմենչիկներն ու Թաթաները ընենց համերգային դահլիճներ են լցնում որ աչքերդ բաց կմանա… իրանց եկրպագությունը նրանով ա արտահայտվում որ նրանք փող են տալիս որ լսեն էդ մարդու երգը, CD-ն են առնում… ու դա թիվ ա կազմում որ դրանք ունեցվածք են կուտակում… լավ էլ ապրում են դրանով ու շատ են, քո իմացածից շատ… հաստատ…

----------


## Chuk

> Չես կարա տենց պնդում անես ու գտնես որ դրա վրա խնդալը օքեյ ա… որտև, եթե ոչ թաթուլը, ապա Արմենչիկներն ու Թաթաները ընենց համերգային դահլիճներ են լցնում որ աչքերդ բաց կմանա… իրանց եկրպագությունը նրանով ա արտահայտվում որ նրանք փող են տալիս որ լսեն էդ մարդու երգը, CD-ն են առնում… ու դա թիվ ա կազմում որ դրանք ունեցվածք են կուտակում… լավ էլ ապրում են դրանով ու շատ են, քո իմացածից շատ… հաստատ…


Մեֆ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, եղել ա, որ ինչ-որ երգչի ակումբում ծաղրել են ու մարդիկ են վիրավորվել ու էդ ծաղրի դեմն առնվել ա, համապատասխան գրառումները հեռացվել են, ու հակառակ կողմը չի կանգնել գոռգոռացել, թե «ինչի՞ չեք թողնում ղժժանք», որտև հասկացել են, որ կոնկրետ մարդկանց կպնում են:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, եղել ա, որ ինչ-որ երգչի ակումբում ծաղրել են ու մարդիկ են վիրավորվել ու էդ ծաղրի դեմն առնվել ա, համապատասխան գրառումները հեռացվել են, ու հակառակ կողմը չի կանգնել գոռգոռացել, թե «ինչի՞ չեք թողնում ղժժանք», որտև հասկացել են, որ կոնկրետ մարդկանց կպնում են:


peace…

----------


## erexa

> Սա իմ հիմնական խնդիրներից մեկն է՝ միշտ հաշվի առնել դիմացինի զգացմունքները։ Երբ դեռ փոքր էի դա շատ չէր երևում, ավելի ճիշտ դրա հետևանքները։ Բայց մեծանալու հետ ու ավելի լուրջ որոշումներ կայացնելու հետ ավելի ակնհայտ դարձավ այս մտածելակերպի բացասական ազդեցությունը իմ կյանքի վրա։ Մինչև հիմա էլ աշխատում եմ այս հարցի վրա։ 
> 
> Ու շատ հաճախ երբ կրոնական թեմաներով զրույցներ են լինում, *դիմացինի զգացմունքների մասին մտածելը* ինձ թույլ չի տալիս ասել այն, ինչ ես մտածում եմ։
> Ու այստեղ հարց է առաջանում, թե արդյոք իմաստ կա՞ ասելու այն, ինչ ես մտածում եմ։


Եթե քեզ համար կարևոր են դիմացինիդ զգացմունքները և եթե դու խնդիր ես տեսնում իր մեջ, (որ ինքը չի կարող ընդունել քո կարծիքը, որ ինքը կվիրավորվի քո կարծիքից) ցանկալի է, որ այդ մարդուն հանգիստ բացատրես, որ դու, Պողոսն ու Պետրոսն, իրավունք ունեք, հայտնել ցանկացած կարծիք: Որ նմանատիպ մտածելակերպը՝ կօգնի իրեն, շատ վիրավորված չզգալ: Որ խոսքի ազատությունը կարևոր է քեզ համար, իր համար, մյուսների և ի վերջո պետության համար: Իսկ եթե դու մտածես, որ իմաստ չկա  կարծիք հայտնես ու լռես, մյուսները մտածեն իմաստ չկա կարծիք հայտնեն ու լռեն, մենք հետ կգնանք 18-րդ դար: Մարդկությունը կգնա էնտեղ, որտեղից, որ եկել է: Մինչդեռ, ես կարծում եմ, որ կապ չունի աթեիստ ես թե՞ հավատացյալ, մարդ պետք է ձգտի խոսքի ազատության և պետք է պահպանի այդ բալանսը: Պետությունը կարող է խաղաղ և ազատ կառավարվել, եթե բոլորը մտածեն, որ ես դու և մյուսներն ունենք ազատ խոսքի իրավունք: 




> Գիտե՞ս ինչու եմ այս հարցը տալիս։
> 
> 
> Որովհետև մեծ հաշվով վերցրած ես ընդամենը ք*ք-ի կենդանի գործարան եմ։ Վերցնում եմ բնության բարիքները ու մի քանի ժամ հետո արտադրում էն ինչ ամենալավն ա մոտս ստացվում։ Ու ինչի՞ հիման վրա եմ ես ենթադրում, որ ինչ որ մեկին պիտի հետաքրքիր լինի թե ես ինչպես եմ տեսնում այս կամ այն հարցը։ Եկավ մի ժամանակ, երբ ինձ թվում էր, թե անձնական կարծիքս արտահայտելը հավասարազոր է մտային անբարոյության։ Որովհետև մարդ ինչքան պիտի սիրահարված լինի իրան, որ մտածի, որ անպայման պիտի արտահայտվի։ Էտ պատճառով Ակումբում պասիվացա մի որոշ ժամանակ։


Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես, ի՞նչ կլինի մարդկանց վիճակը, եթե բոլորը քեզ պես մտածեն և համարեն, որ կարծիք հայտնելը հավասարազոր է մտային անբարոյության և կարծիք չհայտնեն: Մարդը մտածող էակ է, կարծիք հայտնելը և կարծիք լսելն օգնում են մարդուն, որպեսզի մարդն ավելի զարգանա, փորձի ավելի երջանիկ ապրի, ավելի իմաստուն դառնա: 





> Ու հետո որ ասում են, թե* փաստ ունես մեջդ պահի*։ Է ավելի լավ չի լինի ես իմը բերեմ դու քոնը։ Բայց երբ զրույցի ժամանակ դու քո փաստերն ես բերում, որոնց դիմաց իմ բերած փաստերը չեն աշխատում, ես սկսում եմ արդեն պահանջել, որ դու այդ մասին չխոսես։ Ինչո՞ւ։


Դա նշանակում է, որ նրանք քեզ արգելում են շարունակել խոսել: Այստեղ հարց է առաջանում, թե՞ այդ բերված փաստերը որքանո՞վ են ճիշտ: Եվ արդյո՞ք կա բացարձակ ճշմարտություն:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Լավ, մի ահտ անիկդոտ պատմեմ, բայց խփել չկա՝ 

Հիսուսը մտածում ա, ասում՝ գնամ աբարանցու մոտ, տենամ ինձ կճանաչի: 
-Հը՞, ճանաչեցի՞ր,- հարցնում ա Հիսուսը,
-Վարդանի հերն ե՞ս,-աբարանցին,
-Չէ,
-Վարդանի հոպա՞րն ես
-Չէ
-Վարդանի պա՞պն ես
-Չէ
-Վարդանի բարեկամների՞ց ես
-Դե չէ էլի, բայց խի՞ հենց Վարդանի
-Բա նկարդ Վարդանենց տունը ի՞նչ գործ ունի

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), VisTolog (08.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժող համը հանում եք արդեն մի այլ ձևի: 
> Հասկացանք, հա, աթեիստներս կրոնի գաղափարից ցխկվում ենք, ամեն հնարավոր առիթ եղած ժամանակ ղժժում ենք, քայլում ենք կրոնի վրով, որ սաղին ցույց տանք, որ ցխկվում ենք:
> Բայց էս քննարկումը քանի երկարում ա, ինքը սկսում ա Ակումբի հավատացող մարդկանց վրով քայլել: Մարդկանց, որ ձեզ ոչ կապել են ստոլբից, ստիպել աղոթք կարդալ, ոչ էլ իրանց հավատը փաթաթել են ձեզ վզով: Գոնե տենց բացահայտ կայֆ մի ստացեք մարդկանց վիրավերերուց:
> Հիշացնեմ, ձեր ակումբի ընկերներն են, խալխ չի, թշնամի չի: Հիմա ձեր ասած ցանկացած հակակրոն խոսքը իրանց դեմ ա, ոչ թե կրոնի, էդ իրավիճակն ա արդեն:
> 
> Շատ եք տարվել, շունչ քաշեք մի հատ:


Հետագա թյուրիմացություններց խուսափելու համար  կոնկրետանամ:
Մեֆ, Աթեիստ, Սաջի, ձեր մասին էր խոսքը հիմնականում:

----------

Chuk (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հետագա թյուրիմացություններց խուսափելու համար  կոնկրետանամ:
> Մեֆ, Աթեիստ, Սաջի, ձեր մասին էր խոսքը հիմնականում:


ես ի՞նչ եմ արել… ու՞մ եմ ծաղրել…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հետագա թյուրիմացություններց խուսափելու համար  կոնկրետանամ:
> Մեֆ, Աթեիստ, Սաջի, ձեր մասին էր խոսքը հիմնականում:


Այ եմ սուս: Ես ու Աթեիստը թազա թեմաներ ենք գտել  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> ես ի՞նչ եմ արել… ու՞մ եմ ծաղրել…


Մինչև պատասխանելը բարի եղիր գրառումը կարդալ: 
Կրկնում եմ, թեման էն կարգի աբսուրդի ա հասել, որ դուք/մենք ակամա ոչ թե արդեն կրոնն ենք ծաղրում, այլ էս թեման կարդացող հավատացողներին: Ու շարունակում ենք դա անել, թեև ամեն ինչ արդեն ասված ա:
Just give it a break.

----------

Chuk (08.11.2013), keyboard (08.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հետագա թյուրիմացություններց խուսափելու համար  կոնկրետանամ:
> Մեֆ, Աթեիստ, Սաջի, ձեր մասին էր խոսքը հիմնականում:


Լիլ ջան, խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ էն գրառումները, որոնք մարդկանց վիրավորում են, ես դեռ չեմ տեսնում։
Էս սարկազմ չի, ստացվում ա, որ սահմանն անցել եմ, ուզում եմ տեսնել էդ սահմանը, աշխատեմ չանցնել։ Տեղեկացում էլ չի ստացվել։

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիլ ջան, խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ էն գրառումները, որոնք մարդկանց վիրավորում են, ես դեռ չեմ տեսնում։
> Էս սարկազմ չի, ստացվում ա, որ սահմանն անցել եմ, ուզում եմ տեսնել էդ սահմանը, աշխատեմ չանցնել։ Տեղեկացում էլ չի ստացվել։


հես ա… 




> Մինչև պատասխանելը բարի եղիր գրառումը կարդալ: 
> Կրկնում եմ, թեման էն կարգի աբսուրդի ա հասել, որ դուք/մենք ակամա ոչ թե արդեն կրոնն ենք ծաղրում, այլ էս թեման կարդացող հավատացողներին: Ու շարունակում ենք դա անել, թեև ամեն ինչ արդեն ասված ա:
> Just give it a break.



կատակ ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ ջան, խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ էն գրառումները, որոնք մարդկանց վիրավորում են, ես դեռ չեմ տեսնում։
> Էս սարկազմ չի, ստացվում ա, որ սահմանն անցել եմ, ուզում եմ տեսնել էդ սահմանը, աշխատեմ չանցնել։ Տեղեկացում էլ չի ստացվել։


Չես ուզում հասկանաս Արտ: Վիրավորանքի ցուցիչը ռեփորթը չի: 
Ես ստիպված կլինեմ ձեր վերջին էջերի բոլոր գրառումները մեկ-մեկ մեջբերել, որտև անկախ նրանից, որ անուններ չեք տվել անձնապես վիրավորելով մարդկանց, շարունակել եք նույն ոգով կրոնը աղբի հետ խառնող գրառոմներ անել, որոնք ձեր ակումբցի ընկերների համար վիրավորական են: Եթե դու գիտես, որ գրածդ վիրավորելու ա մարդուն ու մի չռթ անգամ քեզ նեղություն չես տալիս իրանց խոցելը գոնե մեղմացնելու համար, ես չգիտեմ դրան ինչ անուն տամ: 
էդ ճիշտդ, որ մեկ ա քո համար չի փոխվելու՝ ինչ ուզում ա լինի, էնքան արժի, որ մարդիկ ուղղակի էլ չուզե՞ն էս բաժինը մտնել: Էդ ա՞ էդ ճշտի գինը:

----------

Chuk (08.11.2013), keyboard (08.11.2013), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աթեիստ ապեր, բայց դու իսկականից շատ դաժան ես… ո՞նց չես մաչում… ես հլա ոչինչ, բա դու՞… դու էլ հո կարգին մարդ ես… Բա Սագին՝… ո՞նց չեք ամաչում… 

զարմանում եմ ձեր վրա… էս ի՞նչ մարդ եք դուք…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Աթեիստ ապեր, բայց դու իսկականից շատ դաժան ես… ո՞նց չես մաչում… ես հլա ոչինչ, բա դու՞… դու էլ հո կարգին մարդ ես… Բա Սագին՝… ո՞նց չեք ամաչում… 
> 
> զարմանում եմ ձեր վրա… էս ի՞նչ մարդ եք դուք…


Don't push it, Մեֆ:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

I'm not… am I not right?

----------


## erexa

> Չես ուզում հասկանաս Արտ: Վիրավորանքի ցուցիչը ռեփորթը չի: 
> Ես ստիպված կլինեմ ձեր վերջին էջերի բոլոր գրառումները մեկ-մեկ մեջբերել, որտև անկախ նրանից, որ անուններ չեք տվել անձնապես վիրավորելով մարդկանց, շարունակել եք նույն ոգով կրոնը աղբի հետ խառնող գրառոմներ անել, որոնք ձեր ակումբցի ընկերների համար վիրավորական են: Եթե դու գիտես, որ գրածդ վիրավորելու ա մարդուն ու մի չռթ անգամ քեզ նեղություն չես տալիս իրանց խոցելը գոնե մեղմացնելու համար, ես չգիտեմ դրան ինչ անուն տամ: 
> էդ ճիշտդ, որ մեկ ա քո համար չի փոխվելու՝ ինչ ուզում ա լինի, էնքան արժի, որ մարդիկ ուղղակի էլ չուզե՞ն էս բաժինը մտնել: Էդ ա՞ էդ ճշտի գինը:


Գալաթեա, ես աթեիստ եմ ու եթե հիմա, ինչ-որ մեկը գրառում անի, որ բոլոր աթեիստները պետք է վառվեն ու մեռնեն, ինչքա՜ն էլ այդ գրառումն ինձ դուր չգա, ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդ *իրավունք*  ունի հայտնի նման կարծիք: Եթե ես մտածեմ, որ նա իրավունք չունի ա. ես բռնանում եմ նրա խոսքի ազատությանը բ. ես դառնում եմ ավելի խոցելի և ագրեսիվ: Եվ մինչև էսօրս, որ աշխարհում խաղաղություն չկա (և չի էլ եղել), պատճառներից մեկը՝ խոսքի ազատության խախտման և չի կարելիների մեջ ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Գալաթեա, ես աթեիստ եմ ու եթե հիմա, ինչ-որ մեկը գրառում անի, որ բոլոր աթեիստները պետք է վառվեն ու մեռնեն, ինչքա՜ն էլ այդ գրառումն ինձ դուր չգա, ես կարծում եմ, որ *մարդ իրավունք  ունի հայտնի նման կարծիք*: Եթե ես մտածեմ, որ նա իրավունք չունի ա. ես բռնանում եմ նրա խոսքի ազատությանը բ. ես դառնում եմ ավելի խոցելի և ագրեսիվ: Եվ մինչև էսօրս, որ աշխարհում խաղաղություն չկա (և չի էլ եղել), պատճառներից մեկը՝ խոսքի ազատության խախտման և չի կարելիների մեջ ա:


արի հետդ չհամաձայնվեմ ու արի որոշ ժամանակով հանգիստ թողենք էս թեման (ամեն դեպքում եթե աթեիստ ենք/եք  կրոնը մեզ/ձեզ ավելի քիչ պետք է հետաքրքրի ավելի անշառ ու ադրյունավետ է տիեզերքը/գիտությունը քննարկել)  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (08.11.2013), Արամ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> արի հետդ չհամաձայնվեմ ու արի որոշ ժամանակով հանգիստ թողենք էս թեման (ամեն դեպքում եթե աթեիստ ենք/եք  կրոնը մեզ/ձեզ ավելի քիչ պետք է հետաքրքրի ավելի անշառ ու ադրյունավետ է տիեզերքը/գիտությունը քննարկել)


օքեյ… Սագին ճիշտ ա ասում, հիմա սենց սաղովս իրար հետ գնում ենք գիտության բաժին…

…իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, ինչ թվում ա որ կրոնի ցանկացած քննադատություն կօնում ա ոչ միայն մոլի կրոնականին ով սովորաբար վոկալ ա ավելի ու մարտնչող, այլ նաև moderate կրոնականին՝ մեղմին ով լուռ վիրավորվում ա ու չի կարողանում բանավեճի մեջ մտնել… չորի հետ թացն էլ ա վառվում… 

ես չգիտեմ ոնց կարելի ա դրանից խուսափել…

----------

Chuk (08.11.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Ես քեզ ո՞նց բացատրեմ, եթե ինքս հեքիաթ անվանելու ու սպայդերմենի հետ համեմատելու միջև սկզբունքային տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում: Չէ, դու ինձ բացատրի, ոնց ա մեկը «ծաղրական», մյուսը՝ չէ. ո՞նց ա մեկը ընդունելի, մյուսը՝ անընդունելի: 
> 
> «Բացատրի և ես կընդունեմ, որ գրածդ սխալ եմ ընկալել, մի բան էլ ավել` ներեղություն կխնդրեմ քեզ անհիմն մեղադրելու մեջ» - նույնը խոստանում եմ ես


Նետավոր ջան, սկզբունքային տարբերությունը ու տարբերությունը, երբ խոսքը գնում է ծաղրելու, վիրավորելու մասին, շատ մեծ դեր ունի: Եթե սպայդերմենը հեքիաթ ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա համարժեք ա նույն հեքիաթին բառին: Սա ընդամենը մասնավոր դեպք ա: Իսկ երբ դու բառերով գրում էս հեքիաթ, կարդացողը դրան չի առարկայացնում, դրան գույներ չի տալիս, չի որոշում դա կոնկրետ որ հեքիաթից ա, այսինքն իրա պատկեարցումում մնում ա միայն այն, որ Նետավորը համաձայն չի աստվածաշնչում գրված մտքերի հետ, նա համարում ա, որ դա ընդամենը հեքիաթ ա:
Ընդունելի ա, երբ գրում ես հեքիաթ, քանի որ արդեն դիմացինին ես թույլ տալիս ընկալի քո գրածը, որ իր համար վիրավորական չլինի, որ ծաղրական ալիքներ էդ հեքիաթ բառի մեջ չմտնեն: Իսկ դու բռնում քռթ, դե կերեք: Նման դեպքերում կարդացողը պետք է ինքը որոշի ինչ հասկանա դրա տակ: Խորը վիրավորվի, թե ընդամենը հասկանա, որ դու անտրամաբանական էս դա համարում: Ու եթե քո գրած հեքիաթ բառից խորը վիրավորվում ա, էդ դեպքում արդեն, դու մեղք չես ունենա, քանի որ կարդացողի ընկալումն ա սխալ եղել:
Ու էս ամեն ինչը մի կողմ դրած, դու գրառման վերջում հարցնում ես, հավատացյալներ, ծաղրական ա?: Խի ես հարցնում եղբայր, իմաստը, եթե դու դրա մեջ ծաղրանք չես դրել, խի ես հարցնում, ծաղրական ա թե չէ, թե ուղղակի սադրում ես, որ մեկը ասի ծաղրական ա, կարողանաս բանավիճես, ասես, որ դա ծաղրական չի, հետո էլ մտքում մտածես, բայց սրանց լավ թրոլլեցի, չէ, եքա ղժացի, վերջում էլ ապացուցեի, որ ըտե ղժալու բան չկա:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նետավոր ջան, սկզբունքային տարբերությունը ու տարբերությունը, երբ խոսքը գնում է ծաղրելու, վիրավորելու մասին, շատ մեծ դեր ունի: Եթե սպայդերմենը հեքիաթ ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա համարժեք ա նույն հեքիաթին բառին: Սա ընդամենը մասնավոր դեպք ա: Իսկ երբ դու բառերով գրում էս հեքիաթ, կարդացողը դրան չի առարկայացնում, դրան գույներ չի տալիս, չի որոշում դա կոնկրետ որ հեքիաթից ա, այսինքն իրա պատկեարցումում մնում ա միայն այն, որ Նետավորը համաձայն չի աստվածաշնչում գրված մտքերի հետ, նա համարում ա, որ դա ընդամենը հեքիաթ ա:
> Ընդունելի ա, երբ գրում ես հեքիաթ, քանի որ արդեն դիմացինին ես թույլ տալիս ընկալի քո գրածը, որ իր համար վիրավորական չլինի, որ ծաղրական ալիքներ էդ հեքիաթ բառի մեջ չմտնեն: Իսկ դու բռնում քռթ, դե կերեք: Նման դեպքերում կարդացողը պետք է ինքը որոշի ինչ հասկանա դրա տակ: Խորը վիրավորվի, թե ընդամենը հասկանա, որ դու անտրամաբանական էս դա համարում: Ու եթե քո գրած հեքիաթ բառից խորը վիրավորվում ա, էդ դեպքում արդեն, դու մեղք չես ունենա, քանի որ կարդացողի ընկալումն ա սխալ եղել:
> Ու էս ամեն ինչը մի կողմ դրած, դու գրառման վերջում հարցնում ես, հավատացյալներ, ծաղրական ա?: Խի ես հարցնում եղբայր, իմաստը, եթե դու դրա մեջ ծաղրանք չես դրել, խի ես հարցնում, ծաղրական ա թե չէ, թե ուղղակի սադրում ես, որ մեկը ասի ծաղրական ա, կարողանաս բանավիճես, ասես, որ դա ծաղրական չի, հետո էլ մտքում մտածես, բայց սրանց լավ թրոլլեցի, չէ, եքա ղժացի, վերջում էլ ապացուցեի, որ ըտե ղժալու բան չկա:


Արամ, դու կարա՞ս ինձ երաշխիք տաս, որ վաղը ոմն Պողոս չի գա ու ինձ ասի որ իմ՝ մերկապարանաոց «հեքիաթ» պիտակը իրա համար վիրավորական ու ես պետք է այլ «x» բառ օգտագործեմ: Կարա՞ս երաշխավորես, որ քո գծած սահմանը բոլորի համար ա տեսանելի ու ընդունելի: Չես կարող, որովհետև վիրավորվելը սուբյեկտիվ ընտրություն ա: 

Այդ պատճառով էս իրավիճակում ինձ համար ամենաբանական լուծումը ուղղակի փորձել խուսափել հավատացյալների հետ կրոնական թեմանների շուտ քննարկումներից ու այնպես անել, որ իմ պոտենցյալ վիրովորական գրառումները, արտահայտությունները հնարավորինս քիչ հավատացյալ կարդա, լսի (իչնպես և միշտ փորձել եմ անել): Այսինքն՝ կրոնական թեմայում տեղադրելու փոխարեն, նշված նկարը կտեղադրեմ «զվարճալի նկարներ» թեմայում (ինչը և ժամանակին արել եմ), Սաութ Պարկի՝ կրոնին առնչվող կատակները՝ Սաութ Պարկի թեմայում: Իսկ դուք էլ հետևեք, որ ձեր գրքի ու կրոնի ինձ ու մնացած «անհավատներին» ուղղված վիրավորանքները մնան իրենց «սիրո և ներողամտության» տիրույթում:  

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլորից ում կրոնական զգացմունքերը վիրավորել եմ էս թեմայում:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), Արամ (08.11.2013), Գալաթեա (08.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ, դու սուս էլի:
> Քո համար քո ցանկացած տեսակետ քննարկման ենթակա չի, եթե ունես կարծիք, դա էլ անքննելի ա:


Փաքռդ շատ, Տեր Աստված  :Hands Up: 

Չուկ, ու էս դիտարկումդ բոլոր հարցերին ա չէ՞ վերաբերվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաքռդ շատ, Տեր Աստված 
> 
> Չուկ, ու էս դիտարկումդ բոլոր հարցերին ա չէ՞ վերաբերվում:


Խմած էի, բան էր, ասեցի, դու էլ  :Jpit:

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ, դու կարա՞ս ինձ երաշխիք տաս, որ վաղը ոմն Պողոս չի գա ու ինձ ասի որ իմ՝ մերկապարանաոց «հեքիաթ» պիտակը իրա համար վիրավորական ու ես պետք է այլ «x» բառ օգտագործեմ: Կարա՞ս երաշխավորես, որ քո գծած սահմանը բոլորի համար ա տեսանելի ու ընդունելի: Չես կարող, որովհետև վիրավորվելը սուբյեկտիվ ընտրություն ա:


Եթե սուբյեկտիվ ա չի նշանակում, որ էդ սուբյեկտիվների հատումը ընդհանուր կետեր չունի: Եթե թեկուզ չունի, բայց գոնե մեծամասնության համար իմ գծած սահմանը, հա՛մ տեսանելի ա, հա՛մ ընդունելի:




> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում բոլորից ում կրոնական զգացմունքերը վիրավորել եմ էս թեմայում:


Ինձ այս նախադասությունը, հուշում է, որ իրար հասկացել ենք: Եթե, սխավլում եմ, ուղղի՛ր, խնդրում եմ:

----------


## Jarre

Լավ, եկեք առանց պիտակների ու անորոշ նշանակություն ունեցող բառերի արտահայտվեմ ու փորձեմ նկարագրել պրոցեսը։ Հետո դուք ոնց ուզում եք անվանեք էտ երևույթը, մտածելակերպը, մոտեցումը……

Կյանքում ինձ ամենա-ամենա հարազատ (անորոշ նշանակություն ունեցող բառ) ու սիրելի (անորոշ նշանակություն ունեցող բառ) մարդկանցից մեկը՝ մամաս ապրում և շնչում է կրոնով։ Չնայած իր 70 անց տարիքին նա ամեն օր ընթերցում է Աստվածաշունչը, օրվա մեջ մինիմում երկու ժամ մասնակցում է կրոնական քարոզչական ծառության (տարբեր մարդկանց հետ զրուցում է Աստվածաշնչից), շաբաթական եկու անգամ մասնակցում է աստվածաշնչյան թեմաների շուրջ հանդիպումների, որոնք տևում են 1-2 ժամ։

Երբ իր հետ խոսում եմ փաստերից ինքը ահավոր շուտ լարվում է։ Ես իմ մամայիս շատ եմ սիրում, այդ պատճառով իր հետ ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ կրոնից չեմ խոսում։ Ինքն էլ ինձ հետ։ ԸՆՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ չի խոսում կրոնից։ Քանի որ երբ ես իր հետ խոսում եմ տեսնում եմ, թե ինչքան վատ է ինքն իրեն զգում։ Բնականաբար ես իմ մամայի հետ խոսում եմ մեծ հարգանքով ու անսահման սիրով, էլ ի՞նչ ծաղրանքի մասին կարա խոսքը գնա։ Ես պարզապես փաստեր եմ բերում կրոնի մասին։ Ու գիտե՞ք ինչ փաստեր, ոչ թե նենց երկիմաստ, այլ կոնկրետ։ Փաստեր, որոնք կարաս վիդեոյով նայես, դատարանի ստենոգրամաներով կարդաս ու լսես։ Փաստեր, որոնց մասին մեկնաբանություններ պետք չեն։ 

Ու գիտե՞ք ես ինչքան հուզվեցի, երբ իմ մաման ինձ ասեց. «Արթուր ջան, սա իմ կյանքն ա։ Ես չունեմ ոչ մի հարցի պատասխան։ Բայց շատ եմ խնդրում մի քանդի իմ կյանքի իմաստը ծերությանս օրոք»։ Լավ, դրամատիկան մի կողմ։ Ի՞նչ դաս եմ ես սովորում այստեղից։

Որ մամաս ու իրա պես հազարավոր, եթե ոչ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ, ոչ թե պարզապես վիրավորվում են, այլ դրանից ավելի բեշ բեթար զգացմունք են ունենում, երբ որևէ այլ տեղեկություն են լսում։ Տեղեկություն, որը համաձայն չի Աստվածաշնչի հետ։ Եղբայրս էլ ա տենց։ Մարդիկ ովքեր ժամանակին ինձ համարում էին ընկեր, իրանք էլ են տենց ու էսօր ինձ անգամ չեն բարևում, զուտ այն պատճառով, որ ես այլ կերպ եմ մտածում։ Կարաք հարցնեք ու կտեսնեք, որ ես բացի դրական բաներից, օգնելուց ուրիշ բան էտ մարդկանց չեմ արել։ Բայց էսօր իրանք ինձ նայում են, էնպես ինչպես թուրքը խոզի մսին։ Ու նենց ինքնահաստատվում են, որ իրանք իմ պես այլանդակ չեն։ 

Հետևաբար իմ որոշումն ա ՉԽՈՍԵԼ հավատացյալների 99%-ի հետ կրոնական թեմաներով։ Ինձ ծանոթ հազարավոր մարդկանց միջից միայն մեկ-երկու հոգի կան, որ պատրաստ են կրոնի մասին բանավիճեն։ Ես էտ մարդկանց հետ ամբողջ օրը կարամ զրուցեմ։ Որովհետև իրանք ընդունում են ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա ու մտածում դրա մասին։ Ու ես էլ եմ բաց էտ մարդկանց կարծիքից սովորել, օգտվել։

Իսկ ստեղ, որ իրար մեղադրում եք ուրիշի կարծիքը չհասկանալու մեջ։ Սաղս էլ էս թեմայում տենց ենք։ Այլապես էսքան արագ չէինք պատասխանի իրար։ Դիմացինի միտքը հասկանալու համար, մարսելու համար ժամանակա պետք։ Ու եթե դուք խոսում եք էն մասին, որ դիմացինը չի փորձում այլ տեսանկյունից նայել հարցին, հասկանալ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դուք այդպես եք վարվում։ Չէ, մի խաբեք ինքներդ ձեզ։ Ցույց տվեք էս թեմայում մեկին, ով ինչ որ չափով իր կարծիքը փոխել ա քննարկման ընթացքում։ Չեք կարա ցույց տալ։ Որովհետև իրականում բոլորն էլ գրում են իրանց պոզիցիայից։ Նենց որ էկեք սուրբ-սուրբ չխաղանք, բոլորս էլ նույն ձև ենք։

----------

Chuk (08.11.2013), Lílium (08.11.2013), Ուլուանա (08.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Օքեյ, քննարկենք օրինակով՝ 
> 
> 
> 
> հավատացյալներ, ծաղրու՞մ եմ


Էս տխմարություն ա, որտև Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո գոյության ապացույց չի ու չի էլ եղել, Աստծո գոյությունը ապացուցլեու կարիք էլ չկա առհասարակ, Աստված ապացուցվելու կարիք չունի  :Smile:

----------

Արամ (08.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Լիլ ջան, խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ էն գրառումները, որոնք մարդկանց վիրավորում են, ես դեռ չեմ տեսնում։
> Էս սարկազմ չի, ստացվում ա, որ սահմանն անցել եմ, ուզում եմ տեսնել էդ սահմանը, աշխատեմ չանցնել։ Տեղեկացում էլ չի ստացվել։


Արտ, ինձ չի ուղղված, բայց առայժմ միայն սա




> ...ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում *փսլինք* անվանել ասողիկի, թամազյանի նմաններին, որտև սա արդեն վիրավորանք չի, սա մեղմ պատասխան ա։


Արտ, թեկուզ իրանք վիրավորել են ու անհավատին ասել են, որ հայ չի և մի շարք նման անթույալտրելի բաներ, ես չեմ կարծում, որ ես ու դու էլ իրանց պիտի տենց պատասխանենք, դու տենց չես կարծում?

----------


## Jarre

> Էս տխմարություն ա, որտև Աստվածաշունչը Աստծո գոյության ապացույց չի ու չի էլ եղել, Աստծո գոյությունը ապացուցլեու կարիք էլ չկա առհասարակ, Աստված ապացուցվելու կարիք չունի


*keyboard* ջան, գիտե՞ս իմ համար ինչն ա աբսուրդ։ Որ ես հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ դու կյանքում այս սկզբունքով՝ ապացուցլեու կարիք չկա / ապացուցվելու կարիք չունի, երևի թե ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ չես առաջնորդվում։ Կամ էլ միլիարդավոր դեպքերից մեկում միայն։ Բայց ստեղ նենց ես գրում, կարծես դա ամենապարզ սկզբունքներից մեկն ա կյանքի։

Սա մտածելակերպ է, որը կարող է դրսևորվել կյանքի բոլոր բնագավռներում։ Ու բավական վտանգավոր կարող է լինել, քանի որ գործնականում քեզ թույլ է տալիս արդարացնել ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐ քայլ։

----------


## keyboard

> *keyboard* ջան, գիտե՞ս իմ համար ինչն ա աբսուրդ։ Որ ես հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ դու կյանքում այս սկզբունքով՝ ապացուցլեու կարիք չկա / ապացուցվելու կարիք չունի, երևի թե ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ չես առաջնորդվում։ Կամ էլ միլիարդավոր դեպքերից մեկում միայն։ Բայց ստեղ նենց ես գրում, կարծես դա ամենապարզ սկզբունքներից մեկն ա կյանքի։
> 
> Սա մտածելակերպ է, որը կարող է դրսևորվել կյանքի բոլոր բնագավռներում։ Ու բավական վտանգավոր կարող է լինել, քանի որ գործնականում քեզ թույլ է տալիս արդարացնել ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐ քայլ։



Գիտես իմ համար ինչն ա աբսուրդ, որ ես 100 տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ դու ինձ չճանաչելով իմ մտածելակերպի ու պատկերացումների մասին դատողություններ անելու իրավունք ես քեզ վերապահում ու հերիք չի դրանք սխալ են, անհիմն ու անտեղի, մի հատ էլ համայն հայության առաջ ինձ հորդորում ես, որ դա այնքան վտանգավոր է, որ ես դրանից վախենամ  :LOL: 
Իմ համար դա կյանքի ամենապարզ սկզբունքներից մեկն ա ու ես էդ մտածելակերպն ունեմ ու եթե անգամ դա շատ վտանգավոր ա ու վախենալու, դե դու էլ վախեցի բոոոոոոոոոո  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Հա, ես իմ յուրաքանչյուր քայլը արդարացնում եմ ու եթե դու չես արդարացնում քո քայլերը, ես քեզ խորապես ցավակցում եմ, դրանից մի բան ա հետևում, որ դու կարաս անիմաստ քայլեր անես ու չփորձես գոնե դրանք արդարացնել  :Cool:

----------


## Jarre

> Գիտես իմ համար ինչն ա աբսուրդ, որ դու ինձ չճանաչելով իմ մտածելակերպի ու պատկերացումների մասին դատողություններ անելու իրավունք ես քեզ վերապահում ու հերիք չի դրանք սխալ են, անհիմն ու անտեղի, մի հատ էլ համայն հայության առաջ ինձ հորդորում ես, որ դա այնքան վտանգավոր է, որ ես դրանից վախենամ 
> Իմ համար դա կյանքի ամենապարզ սկզբունքներից մեկն ա ու ես էդ մտածելակերպն ունեմ ու եթե անգամ դա շատ վտանգավոր ա ու վախենալու, դե դու ել վախեցի բոոոոոոոոոո


*keyboard*, եթե քեզ վիրավորել եմ, կներես։ Նման ցանկություն չունեմ։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո գրածը ու դրա հետևանքների մասին։ Ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե դու ոնց ես դրանց նայում։

Նացիստներն էլ հավատում են, որ իրանց ազգից բացի մյուս ազգերին ներկայացուցիչները ապրելու իրավունք չունեցող զիբիլներ են։ Ու դա ապացուցլեու կարիք չկա / ապացուցվելու կարիք չունի։ Դա փաստ ա։ Դա մտեծելակերպի մոդել ա, որը մի անգամ որդեգրելով միշտ ես կիրառելու։ Բոլոր հարցերում։

Դու քո գրառումով շատ լավ ցույց ես տալիս կրոնին հատուկ մտածելակերպի հետևանքները։

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> *keyboard* ջան, գիտե՞ս իմ համար ինչն ա աբսուրդ։ Որ ես հարյուր տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ դու կյանքում այս սկզբունքով՝ ապացուցլեու կարիք չկա / ապացուցվելու կարիք չունի, երևի թե ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ չես առաջնորդվում։ Կամ էլ միլիարդավոր դեպքերից մեկում միայն։ Բայց ստեղ նենց ես գրում, կարծես դա ամենապարզ սկզբունքներից մեկն ա կյանքի։
> 
> Սա մտածելակերպ է, որը կարող է դրսևորվել կյանքի բոլոր բնագավռներում։ Ու բավական վտանգավոր կարող է լինել, քանի որ գործնականում քեզ թույլ է տալիս արդարացնել ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐ քայլ։


*հավատքը* ապացուցման կաիրք չունի, ոչ էլ կարող ա ապացույց/ փաստ հանդիսանալ:  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Mephistopheles (08.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> *keyboard*, եթե քեզ վիրավորել եմ, կներես։ Նման ցանկություն չունեմ։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո գրածը ու դրա հետևանքների մասին։ Ու հետաքրքիր ա, թե դու ոնց ես դրանց նայում։
> 
> *Նացիստներն էլ հավատում են, որ իրանց ազգից բացի մյուս ազգերին ներկայացուցիչները ապրելու իրավունք չունեցող զիբիլներ են։ Ու դա ապացուցլեու կարիք չկա / ապացուցվելու կարիք չունի։ Դա փաստ ա։ Դա մտեծելակերպի մոդել ա, որը մի անգամ որդեգրելով միշտ ես կիրառելու։ Բոլոր հարցերում։*
> 
> Դու քո գրառումով շատ լավ ցույց ես տալիս կրոնին հատուկ մտածելակերպի հետևանքները։


Է հա, լավ են անում, դու համարում ես, որ բոլոր մարդիկ երկրագնդում հավասար են, նրանք էլ իրանց մյուսներից լավն են համարում, դու ինչի ես մտածում որ դու ես ճիշտը  :Dntknw: 
Ամեն դեպքում ես իմ գրառումով ցույց եմ տալիս միայն այն, որ եթե մեկը մտածում ա, որ ես ստեղ գրառում եմ անում, Ասծո գոյությունը ապացուցելու համար սխալվում ա, եթե ձեզ ապացույցներ են պետք դուք իրավասու եք դրանք փնտրել որտեղ ցանկանաք, բայց ինձանից վազն անցեք...

ԱմԷն :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, ինձ չի ուղղված, բայց առայժմ միայն սա
> 
> 
> 
> Արտ, թեկուզ իրանք վիրավորել են ու անհավատին ասել են, որ հայ չի և մի շարք նման անթույալտրելի բաներ, ես չեմ կարծում, որ ես ու դու էլ իրանց պիտի տենց պատասխանենք, դու տենց չես կարծում?


Չէ, Հով ջան, եթե տենց կարծեի, չէի գրի։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե ինչ որ չմո պտի հեռուստատեսությամբ տենց «մտքեր» արտահայտի, իրա չմո եղբայրները իրան պաշտպանեն, պետությունն էլ իրանց չպատժի, իրանց գարեգին ԲՏ անվանելը էն մինիմումն ա, որ ես պտի անեմ։ Ֆորումից դուրս ես իհարկե շատ ավելի վատ եմ հայհոյում, ընդ որում ամենատարբեր մարդկանց ներկայությամբ՝ էդ թեման քննարկելու դեպքում։
Եթե եկեղեցին բառերով ա փորձում իրան ասոցացնել ազգի հետ, ես էլ բառերով իրանց ուղարկում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղ իրանք արժանի են լինել։

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013), Ուլուանա (08.11.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Չէ, Հով ջան, եթե տենց կարծեի, չէի գրի։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե ինչ որ չմո պտի հեռուստատեսությամբ տենց «մտքեր» արտահայտի, իրա չմո եղբայրները իրան պաշտպանեն, պետությունն էլ իրանց չպատժի, իրանց գարեգին ԲՏ անվանելը էն մինիմումն ա, որ ես պտի անեմ։ Ֆորումից դուրս ես իհարկե շատ ավելի վատ եմ հայհոյում, ընդ որում ամենատարբեր մարդկանց ներկայությամբ՝ էդ թեման քննարկելու դեպքում։
> Եթե եկեղեցին բառերով ա փորձում իրան ասոցացնել ազգի հետ, ես էլ բառերով իրանց ուղարկում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղ իրանք արժանի են լինել։


Արտ, ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում էդ սևեռվածությունը կոնկրետ անհատների արտահայտած մտքերին ու ապուշություններին, դու աթեիստ ես, ես` քրիստոնեա, բայց դա մեզ չի խանգարում շփվել, ավելին, ես քեզ հարազատ ախպորս պես եմ ընկալում, բայց Արտ ջան, իրանց ասածը ես էլ չեմ ընդունում, բայց ամեն դեպքում թե մի աթեիստ էլ ինձ հիմար ա համարում նրա համար, որ ես առանց տեսնելու կամ զգալու հավատում եմ ինչ-որ Աստծո գոյությանը, դրանից կախված ես բոլոր աթեիստների նկատմամբ ատելությամբ չեմ լցվում չէ Արտ ու բոլոր աթեիստներին չեմ վիրավորում չէ?
Հիմա էդ նույն տերտերների մեջ ես լիքը լավ ընկերներ ունեմ, ինչի են իրանք մտնում էդ պատոկի մեջ, այ դա չեմ կարում հասկանամ  :Think:

----------


## Jarre

> *հավատքը* ապացուցման կաիրք չունի, ոչ էլ կարող ա ապացույց հանդիսանալ:


Ապեր, դրա համար երբ կրոնական զգացմունքներից խոսում ենք պիտի մի պարզ բան հասկանանք. ՄԻ ԱԿՆԿԱԼԻ ՌԱՑԻՈՆԱԼ ՄՈՏԵՑՈՒՄ ՄԻ ՄԱՐԴՈՒՑ ՈՎ.

1) ՀԱՄՈԶՎԱԾ Է կյանքի ու մահվան հետ կապ ունեցող հարցերում առանց ապացույցի
2) ունի իմունիտետ փաստերի ու հարցերի հանդեպ 
3) պատրաստ է արդարացնել Աստծու այն արարքները, որ եթե մարդը աներ, ապա էտ մարդուն առաջինը ինքը կսպաներ ու կկոչեր անբարոյական
4) պահանջում է իր հանդեպ հարգանք, մինչդեռ առաջինը ինքն է անարգում իր կարծիքից այլ կարծիք ունեցողներին

Ուղղակի պետք է պուսի-պուսի անել, սիրել, շոյել իրանց, ասել՝ «հա իհարկե, իհարկե, դու ամենևին ճիշտ ես։ Այո՛, անպայման կանեմ։ Չէ, ի՞նչ ես խոսում ի՞նչ կասկած։ Դու ո՞նց կարաս սխալ լինես։ Չէ՛, ի՞նչ ես ասում, իհարկե հավատում եմ։ Իհարկե ինքը ճիշտ ա։ Լավ կլինի, լավ կլինի»։

Ու եթե նկատում ես խոսքս ընդհանուր ուղղված է ՄՏԱԾԵԼԱԿԵՐՊԻՆ ոչ թե կրոնին կամ աթեիզմին։ Երկու խմբի մեջ էլ կան սենց մտածելակերպով մարդիկ։

Ու վերջում մի բան էլ։ Ինչո՞ւ եմ ես գիտությունը սիրում։ Որովհետև ընդհանուր վերցրած գիտությունը իրանից ներկայացնում ա էս մեխանիզմը։
1) կա կարծիք
2) կատարում ես փորձեր, հավաքում ես փաստեր այդ կարծիքի ճիշտը կամ սխալը հասկանալու համար
3) քննարկման արժան բավական փաստեր հավաքելուց հետո կարծիքդ ներկայացնում ես որպես հիպոթեզ
4) հիպոթեզդ հանում ես քննարկման ու այլ գիտնականներ լիքը ծակեր են մեջը գտնում
5) էտ ծակերը հավաքում ես ու կրկնում ես 2-րդ քայլը
6) հետո կրկնում ես 3-րդ քայլը, կամ էլ հասկանում ես, որ անհիմն ա էղել քո պատկերացումը կամ կարծիքը
7) իսկ եթե դա դիմանում ա քննադատությանը, գիտական քլնգոցին, ապա դրա շուրջ լայն աշխատանքներ են տարվում տվյալ գյուտը առաջ տանելու համար

Այ սա ՄՏԱԾԵԼԱԿԵՐՊ Է։ Կյանքի մնացած հարցերում նման մոտեցում դրսևորելը ի՞նչ արդյունքներ կարա տա։ Օրինակ հարցերին նման կերպ նայող մարդը կարող է՞ լինել նացիստ։ Ես չեմ հարցնում գիտնականը կարո՞ղ է լինել նացիստ։ Ես հարցնում եմ կյանքին նման սկզբունքով մոտեցող մարդը կարո՞ղ է լինել նացիստ, ծայրահեղական։ Դժվար թե։ Որովհետև իրա մոտ չկա «սաղ ռուսները» հասկացությունը։ Իրա համար կա 170.000.000 ռուս, որոնցից իրա կյանքի ընթացքում ինքը ընդամենը 35-ի հետ ա հանդեիպել ու էտ 35-ից տասի մոտ նկատել ա նացիստական հակումներ։ Ու ինքը երբ մտածում ա հասկանում ա էս թվերը ու իրա մտքի ծայրով չի անցնում հավաքի ու մի ամբողջ ազգի անվանի նացիստ։ Ու ամենակարևորը. հասկանում ա տարբերություն իրա զգացմունքների ու թվերի միջև։ Էն ինչ կուզեր տեսներ ու էն ինչ իրականում կա։

Այ սենց մարդու հետ կարաս թե կրոնական զգացմունքներից խոսաս, թե գոմիկների զգացմունքներից ու թե Ակումբի նրբազգաց անդամների զգացմունքներից։ 

Իսկ ի՞նչ ա կրոնը տալիս։
Հենց մենակ ամենաառաջին ու անհրաժեշտ պայմանը.
ԱՌԱՆՑ ՓԱՍՏԻ ԱՆՀԵՐՔԵԼԻ ՓԱՍՏ Է, որ կա անտեսանելի մի էակ, որը ստեղծել ա քեզ

Էս մտածելակերպը միայն հերիք ա, որ մարդը կյանքում ամեն հարցում անհերքելի փաստ համարի մի բան, ինչի գոյությունը ոչ մի փաստով ապացուցված չէ։
Չեմ ուզում երկարացնեմ։ Մնացածը պարզ է։

Ուղղակի հարց. ո՞վ ավելի շատ հակված կլինի ԱՆԵԼ ԲԱՆԵՐ, ՈՐՈՆՑ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՆՈՐՄԱԼ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՈՒՄ ՉՈՒՆԻ, գիտակա՞ն մոտեցում ցուցաբերող մարդը, թե՞ կրոնական։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ, ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում էդ սևեռվածությունը կոնկրետ անհատների արտահայտած մտքերին ու ապուշություններին, դու աթեիստ ես, ես` քրիստոնեա, բայց դա մեզ չի խանգարում շփվել, ավելին, ես քեզ հարազատ ախպորս պես եմ ընկալում, բայց Արտ ջան, իրանց ասածը ես էլ չեմ ընդունում, բայց ամեն դեպքում թե մի աթեիստ էլ ինձ հիմար ա համարում նրա համար, որ ես առանց տեսնելու կամ զգալու հավատում եմ ինչ-որ Աստծո գոյությանը, դրանից կախված ես բոլոր աթեիստների նկատմամբ ատելությամբ չեմ լցվում չէ Արտ ու բոլոր աթեիստներին չեմ վիրավորում չէ?
> Հիմա էդ նույն տերտերների մեջ ես լիքը լավ ընկերներ ունեմ, ինչի են իրանք մտնում էդ պատոկի մեջ, այ դա չեմ կարում հասկանամ



 Հով ջան, իմ գրածից պտի պարզ լիներ, որ ոչ բոլոր տերտերները մտան «էդ պատոկի մեջ», այլ նրանց, որոնք պաշտպանեցին ԲՏ-ին։
Նույն կերպ ես լրիվ հանդուրժող եմ քո նման հավատացյալների հանդեպ, որոնք չեն ստիպում, որ իմ երեխեն *պարտադիր* իրանց կրոնն ուսումնասիրի, որոնք խաչ են քաշում գիտության վրա ու կենսաբանության դասագիրքը սկսում կրեացիոն տեսությամբ ...
Ո՞նց կարամ ես տենց հավատացյալներին բան ասեմ։ Ինչի՞ համար բան ասեմ։

----------

erexa (08.11.2013), keyboard (09.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Է հա, լավ են անում, դու համարում ես, որ բոլոր մարդիկ երկրագնդում հավասար են, նրանք էլ իրանց մյուսներից լավն են համարում, դու ինչի ես մտածում որ դու ես ճիշտը 
> Ամեն դեպքում ես իմ գրառումով ցույց եմ տալիս միայն այն, որ եթե մեկը մտածում ա, որ ես ստեղ գրառում եմ անում, Ասծո գոյությունը ապացուցելու համար սխալվում ա, եթե ձեզ ապացույցներ են պետք դուք իրավասու եք դրանք փնտրել որտեղ ցանկանաք, բայց ինձանից վազն անցեք...
> 
> ԱմԷն


Իմ մտքով չի էլ անցել քեզ մոտենալ։ Իսկ եթե քեզ մի բան դուր չի գալիս, կարազ վազն անցնես ինքդ։
Հարցը ճշտի ու սխալի մեջ չի, հարցը մրջույնին, որպես մրջույն տեսնելն ա, ոչ թե մրջույնին սամալյոտ պատկերացնելը։ Ես ունեմ փաստ՝ մարդը՝ սև, սպիտակ, դեղին՝ մարդ ա՝ մարդկային ռասայի ներկայացուցիչ։ Սրանից էն կողմ ցանկացած բան փաստի մեկնաբանումն ա։ Իսկ ես նայում եմ փաստին։

----------

Mephistopheles (08.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իմ մտքով չի էլ անցել քեզ մոտենալ։ Իսկ եթե քեզ մի բան դուր չի գալիս, կարազ վազն անցնես ինքդ։
> Հարցը ճշտի ու սխալի մեջ չի, հարցը մրջույնին, որպես մրջույն տեսնելն ա, ոչ թե մրջույնին սամալյոտ պատկերացնելը։ Ես ունեմ փաստ՝ մարդը՝ սև, սպիտակ, դեղին՝ մարդ ա՝ մարդկային ռասայի ներկայացուցիչ։ Սրանից էն կողմ ցանկացած բան փաստի մեկնաբանումն ա։ Իսկ ես նայում եմ փաստին։


Ժառ ջան, քանի գնում վերջնականապես համոզվում եմ, որ էս թեման դու բացել ես՝ արտահայտվելու համար, ով Ռաֆիկը ոչնչում մեղավոր չի, որ համաձայն չի էս հարցի վերաբերյալ քեզ հետ, թող ընդամենը վազն անցնի էս բաժնի վրով, իսկ դուք մոդերատորներդ ճիշտ եք անում, որ ակնհայտ կողմնակալ դիրոքորոշում եք բռնում՝ հօգուտ ձեր ընդւոնած ճշմարտության, այն է աթեիզմի: Փոխանակ կարծիքներ լսելս ու փորձես հասկանալ էդ մարդկանց դիրքորոշումը, զուգահեռաբար քո բազմաթիվ գրառումներով կիսվելով կենսափորձովդ և այլն փորձում ես կարծիք հայտնողներին համոզել, որ իրանք սխալ են: Սա արդեն մոդերատորի կողմից կոմղնակալ վերաբերմունք ա:

----------

keyboard (08.11.2013)

----------


## ivy

Շին, էս վերջին մի քանի էջում մարդիկ իրար լռեցնում են, որ հանկարծ հավատացյալներն ավելի չվիրավորվեն, դու հիմա ասում ես՝ մոդերները կողմնակալ ե՞ն: 
Հա, ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ եմ կողմնակալություն տեսնում, բայց հօգուտ կրոնի, ոչ թե աթեիզմի: Ու դրա պատճառն էլ արդեն լավ հասկացա (գուցե նաև ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունեցի): էն էր, որ դու ու քեզ նման մտածող ուրիշ մարդիկ, որոնց մենք շատ սիրում ենք Ակումբում, իրենց վատ չզգան:
Լավ կլինի, որ գոնե նկատես մարդկանց էդ ցանկությունը:

----------

Chuk (08.11.2013), Jarre (08.11.2013), Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), Sagittarius (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, էս վերջին մի քանի էջում մարդիկ իրար լռեցնում են, որ հանկարծ հավատացյալներն ավելի չվիրավորվեն, դու հիմա ասում ես՝ մոդերները կողմնակալ ե՞ն: 
> Հա, ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ եմ կողմնակալություն տեսնում, բայց հօգուտ կրոնի, ոչ թե աթեիզմի: Ու դրա պատճառն էլ արդեն լավ հասկացա (գուցե նաև ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունեցի): էն էր, որ դու ու քեզ նման մտածող ուրիշ մարդիկ, որոնց մենք շատ սիրում ենք Ակումբում, իրենց վատ չզգան:
> Լավ կլինի, որ գոնե նկատես մարդկանց էդ ցանկությունը:


Այվ, չեմ նկատում, կներես: Ու կարամ հիմնավորեմ: Եթե մոդերատորները թեմա են բացում իրենց մոդերատորման սկզբուքները ճշգրտելու նպատակով, ինձ թվում ա (գուցե սխալ ա, որ տենց ա թվում), իրանց միակ ու միակ նպատակը տվյալ թեմայում լսելն ա կարծիքներ, ու վերջում ընդւոնել կամ չընդունելը, բայց երբ ընթացքում մոդերատորը անընդհատ իր կողմն ա առաջ տանում, կիսվում իր անձնական կենսափորձով, փորձում տարբեր կերպ համոզել, որ գուցե ես եմ մեղավոր, որ ինձ վատ եմ զգում և այլն, և այլն, ու սա պարբերաբար ու ընդամենը կարծիքներ ասող մի կողմի հետ զրույցում, ես տեսնում եմ, որ ոչ թե իմ կարծիքն են լսում, այլ ինձ համոզում են: Ես կարծում եմ, որ վերջում վերջնական որոշում ասելիս կողմերին լսած լինելուց և ճիշտը ու սխալը որոշելիս հետո, էդ որոշումը հիմնավորելիս դա երևի ընդունելի կլիներ, բայց ընթացքում պետք չի, որ ես զգամ, թե մոդերատորը ինչ հակվածություն ունի:

Ինձ վերաբերում ա իմ վատ զգալուն: Ես ասեմ, որ վատ չեմ զգում, որ հենց կրոնին են կպչում, ես հավատացյալ չեմ, մկրտված չեմ, չեմ էլ երբևէ պատրաստվում, ինձ համար հավատալ-չհավատալու թեման իմ կյանքի համար կարևորություն չունեցող թեմա ա, ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հավատում, որ էսօր հնարավոր ա, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ակումբում գրառում անել կարողացող անվերապահորեն հավատա: Իմ բոլոր գրածները ոչ մեկ էդպես էլ չկարդաց, որ իմանա, թե ինչի եմ վատ զգում: Ես ուղղակի վատ եմ զգում, որ իմ կարծիքով անընդունելի պահվածք եմ տեսնում:

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այվ, չեմ նկատում, կներես: Ու կարամ հիմնավորեմ: Եթե մոդերատորները թեմա են բացում իրենց մոդերատորման սկզբուքները ճշգրտելու նպատակով, ինձ թվում ա (գուցե սխալ ա, որ տենց ա թվում), իրանց միակ ու միակ նպատակը տվյալ թեմայում լսելն ա կարծիքներ, ու վերջում ընդւոնել կամ չընդունելը, բայց երբ ընթացքում մոդերատորը անընդհատ իր կողմն ա առաջ տանում, կիսվում իր անձնական կենսափորձով, փորձում տարբեր կերպ համոզել, որ գուցե ես եմ մեղավոր, որ ինձ վատ եմ զգում և այլն, և այլն, ու սա պարբերաբար ու ընդամենը կարծիքներ ասող մի կողմի հետ զրույցում, ես տեսնում եմ, որ ոչ թե իմ կարծիքն են լսում, այլ ինձ համոզում են: Ես կարծում եմ, որ վերջում վերջնական որոշում ասելիս կողմերին լսած լինելուց և ճիշտը ու սխալը որոշելիս հետո, էդ որոշումը հիմնավորելիս դա երևի ընդունելի կլիներ, բայց ընթացքում պետք չի, որ ես զգամ, թե մոդերատորը ինչ հակվածություն ունի:


Շին, բայց ախր մոդերատորների դիրքորոշումը հենց սկզբից էլ պարզ էր, հավատացյալներինն էլ, չնայած ընթացքում երկուսինն էլ ավելի պարզ դարձավ, ու ինչպես ցանկացած քննարկում, ինձ թվում ա՝ էստեղ էլ նորմալ ա, որ կողմերից մեկը մյուսին փորձի համոզել իր տեսակետում, ինչը երկու կողմերն էլ ամբողջ ընթացքում անում էին։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե դու ինչ վատ բան ես տեսնում դրա մեջ։ Իմ կարծիքով, երկու կողմերն էլ տեղ–տեղ չափն անցել են, հաշվի առնելով հավատացյալների զգայունությունը՝ աթեիստները՝ մի քիչ ավելի շատ։ Բայց, մեկ ա, չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ դատապարտելի բան կա նրանում, երբ մարդը փորձում ա հակառակ դիրքորոշում ունեցողին համոզել, որ իր տեսակետն ընդունի, եթե էդ ընթացքում չի վիրավորում վերջիններիս։ Իսկ դու կարծեմ վիրավորելու մասին բան չասեցիր, այսինքն՝ վիրավորանք դու էլ չես տեսել։ Թե՞ տեսել ես։

Իսկ կարծիքներ լսել ասելով՝ չգիտեմ՝ դու ինչ ես հասկանում, որ համարում ես՝ չեն լսում հավատացյալների կարծիքները։ Չե՞ն կարող համ լսել, համ էլ իրենց կարծիքը պահպանել ու փորձել առաջ տանել՝ դիմացինինը հիմնավոր չհամարելով։ Իսկ մի՞թե բանավեճերում հենց դա չի տեղի ունենում միշտ։

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ կարծիքներ լսել ասելով՝ չգիտեմ՝ դու ինչ ես հասկանում, որ համարում ես՝ չեն լսում հավատացյալների կարծիքները։ Չե՞ն կարող համ լսել, համ էլ իրենց կարծիքը պահպանել ու փորձել առաջ տանել՝ դիմացինինը հիմնավոր չհամարելով։ Իսկ մի՞թե բանավեճերում հենց դա չի տեղի ունենում միշտ։


Ան, նախ հավատացյալները էս թեմայում սկի եսիմ գրե՞լ էլ են, որ ի՞նչ-որ տեղ չափը անցնեն: Վիրավորանքի մասին ես բան չասի, ես ասի, որ մոդերատորի կողմից ողջ թեմայի ընթացքում ցանկություն եմ տեսնում համոզելու, որ ինքը ճիշտ ա: Եթե թեմայի իմաստը ես սխալ եմ հասկացել, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Եթե ես նախապես իմանայի, որ թեման մոդերատորը բացել ա համոզելու նպատակով, ոչ թե փորձելու հասկանալ, թե ինչու ակումբում հավատցյալները վաղուց լռեցված են, ես իրականում երևի կշրջանցեի էս թեման, լիքը բաներ չէի կարդա, լիքը բաներ էլ չէի ասի:

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ ջան, քանի գնում վերջնականապես համոզվում եմ, որ էս թեման դու բացել ես՝ արտահայտվելու համար, ով Ռաֆիկը ոչնչում մեղավոր չի, որ համաձայն չի էս հարցի վերաբերյալ քեզ հետ, թող ընդամենը վազն անցնի էս բաժնի վրով, իսկ դուք մոդերատորներդ ճիշտ եք անում, որ ակնհայտ կողմնակալ դիրոքորոշում եք բռնում՝ հօգուտ ձեր ընդւոնած ճշմարտության, այն է աթեիզմի: Փոխանակ կարծիքներ լսելս ու փորձես հասկանալ էդ մարդկանց դիրքորոշումը, զուգահեռաբար քո բազմաթիվ գրառումներով կիսվելով կենսափորձովդ և այլն փորձում ես կարծիք հայտնողներին համոզել, որ իրանք սխալ են: Սա արդեն մոդերատորի կողմից կոմղնակալ վերաբերմունք ա:


Շինարար ջան, գրիր բողոքի գրքում։ Ես ճիշտ չեմ համարում իմ մոդերության մասին արդարացումներ բերել։ Թող ղեկավար կազմով քննարկեն, ակումբցիներն էլ անկեղ կիսվեն իմ մոդերավորման մասին իրանց կարծիքով։ Եթե որպես մոդերատոր սխալ եմ վարվում, անկեղծ կցավամ էտ պատճառով, բայց լավ կլինի, որ կուղղվեմ։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կոմղնակալությանը, որպես անհատի իմ վերաբերմունքի մասին, ապա քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր, երբ ոմն մեկը բազմաթիվ գրառումներով և այլնով փորձում է կարծիք հայտնող աթեիստներին համոզել, որ իրանք սխալ են, դու դա ինչպե՞ս ես ընկալում։

----------


## Jarre

> Ան, նախ հավատացյալները էս թեմայում սկի եսիմ գրե՞լ էլ են, որ ի՞նչ-որ տեղ չափը անցնեն: Վիրավորանքի մասին ես բան չասի, ես ասի, որ մոդերատորի կողմից ողջ թեմայի ընթացքում ցանկություն եմ տեսնում համոզելու, որ ինքը ճիշտ ա: Եթե թեմայի իմաստը ես սխալ եմ հասկացել, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Եթե ես նախապես իմանայի, որ թեման մոդերատորը բացել ա համոզելու նպատակով, ոչ թե փորձելու հասկանալ, թե ինչու ակումբում հավատցյալները վաղուց լռեցված են, ես իրականում երևի կշրջանցեի էս թեման, լիքը բաներ չէի կարդա, լիքը բաներ էլ չէի ասի:


Տիր ջան, թեմա բացելուս հիմնական նպատակս մոդերավորման ձևը չի եղել։ Այլ այս թեման արծածելը։ Թեման բացել եմ քննարկումների համար։ Ես կրոն բաժնի յուրաքանչյուր թեմայից ինչ որ բան վերցնում եմ մոդերավորման մասին ակումբցիների կարծիքի մասին։ Բայց էս թեմայի նպատակը մոդերությունը չի եղել։ Այլ հենց ինքը՝ բուն թեման։

----------

Աթեիստ (08.11.2013), Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Փաստորեն, Շինարար ջան, եթե դու ասում ես որ մածունը սպիտակ է, իսկ ես հակադարձում եմ, որ մածունը բանջարեղեն է ու կանաչ է, դու չպիտի՞ պնդես, որ մածունը կաթնամթերք է և սպիտակ է առնվազն քո տեսողության ընկալմամբ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժառ ջան, քանի գնում վերջնականապես համոզվում եմ, որ էս թեման դու բացել ես՝ արտահայտվելու համար, ով Ռաֆիկը ոչնչում մեղավոր չի, որ համաձայն չի էս հարցի վերաբերյալ քեզ հետ, թող ընդամենը վազն անցնի էս բաժնի վրով, իսկ *դուք մոդերատորներդ* ճիշտ եք անում, որ ակնհայտ կողմնակալ դիրոքորոշում եք բռնում՝ հօգուտ ձեր ընդւոնած ճշմարտության, այն է աթեիզմի: Փոխանակ կարծիքներ լսելս ու փորձես հասկանալ էդ մարդկանց դիրքորոշումը, զուգահեռաբար քո բազմաթիվ գրառումներով կիսվելով կենսափորձովդ և այլն փորձում ես կարծիք հայտնողներին համոզել, որ իրանք սխալ են: Սա արդեն մոդերատորի կողմից կոմղնակալ վերաբերմունք ա:


Շին ջան, էս ակումբում մոդերատորներն ամենաշատն ինձ են պատժել ու արգելափակել (ու ես աթեիստ եմ), բայց ես իրանց անաչառությունը հարցականի տակ չեմ դնում… Ժառն էն ակումբցին չի ումից մարդ կարա նեղանա… ու հաստատ իրա դիրքորոշումը դա չի… դու իրա մի գրառումն ես նայում, բայց նայի իրա գրառումների շարքն ամբողջությամբ… ինձ ասեիր կարող ա վիճեի, բայց քո դիրքորոշումը կհասկանայի… բայց Ժառի՞ն… 

հիմա մի քիչ սահմանի մասին… ես եկա էն եզրակացության որ ցանկացած աթեիստ եթե փաստարկված արգումենտ ա ներկայացնում դա մի անգամից *պոտենցիալ* վիրավորանք ա ցանկացած հավատացյալի կրոնական զգացմունքի նկատմամբ… բայց հանուն արդարության պիտի ասեմ որ կրոնը բանավեճ չի խրախուսում, այն ընդունում ես կամ չես ընդունում… 

չնայած կրոնն ու աթեիզմը/գիտությունը (նույնացնում եմ էն բանով որ աթեիզմի արգումենտն օգտագործում ա գիտական փաստերը) գտնվում են տարբեր ոլորտներում այնուամենայնիվ նրանց միջև բանավեճը շատ հաճախ ա ծավալվում ու անխնա… կարծում եմ պատճառը նրանում ա որ էս երկու ոլորտները մեծ ազդեցություն ունեն հասարակական կյանքի ու կրթական ոլորտների վրա ընդհուպ մինչև եկիրն ինչպես ղեկավարել… ըստ էության տիրույթի բանավեճ ա և քանի որ տիրույթի կռիվը հաղթում ա նա ով "ճիշտ" ա, հարվածները ստանում են գաղափարները, այսինքն աթեիստը հարվածներ ա հասցնում *կրոնի գաղափարներին* ու հավատքին ապացուցելու համար որ այն ճիշտ չի, հետևաբար և նրա ազդեցությունը պետք ա սահմանափակ լինի հասարակական կյանքում իսկ պետական կառավարման համակարգից պետք ա իսպառ բացառել մուտքը… 

այս պայմաններում սովորաբար վեճն ընթանում ա մոլի կրոնականի, ով միանշանակ մեջբերում ա ավետարանն ու դրա կամովի մեկնաբանումը և աթեիստի… ստեղ տեղի ա ունենում blanket bombing… աթեիստը երբ որ հարվածի տակ ա դնում ավետարանի կամովի մեկնաբանումը նա ուզած-չուզած հարվածում ա նաև ավետարանին, նա ուրիշ ելք էլ չունի, նա չի կարող ավետարանը մեկնաբանել, կամ ասել "դու սխալ ես մեկնաբանում ավետարանը"… էս ֆոնի վրա մեղմ կամ ողջախոհ կրոնականները նույնպես զոհ են գնում… 

կա՞ սրանից ելք… կա… 

կարծում եմ կրոնն ինքն իր մեջ այնուամենայնիվ պետք ա բանավեճ սկսի իր դերի շուրջ, հասարակության մեջ և մարդու կյանքում… սահմանի իր սահմանները և ազդեցության գոտին, որպեսզի ոչ թե հակառակվի այլ լրացնի հասարակությանը, ծառայելով էն հատվածին որը հավատացյալ ա, այլ ոչ թե փորձի իր շարքերը համալրել… կրոնը կոչված պետք է լինի ծառայելու հավատացյալ մարդուն, այլ ոչ թե "դարձի բերի" մարդկանց… 

ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ որ հավատացյալ հատվածը մեկ ա մնում ա մեր հասարակության մի հատվածը ու իրանց չի կարելի դուրս թողնել կամ մեկուսացնել… իրանք մեր հասարակության լիիրավ անդամ են… ես անգամ մի անգամ էլ գրել եմ որ եթե համշեցիներն ուզենան գալ Հայաստան ապա պետք ա նրանց գրկաբաց ընդունել ու եթե պատք ա մի հատ էլ մզկիթ կառուցել որ հաճախեն եթե ուզում են… ես սրա հետ խնդիր չունեմ ու չեմ "կրոնափոխի"… 

վերադառնալով կրոնական զգացմունքներին, ասեմ… կրոնի բաժնում թեմաներ կան որտեղ բանավեճը հենց իմաստն ա էդ թեմայի, օրինակ՝ Աթեիզմը… ստեղ եթե տեղով մեկ հրեշտակ էլ դառնաս բան չես կարող անել… 

…և քանի որ կրոնական զգացմունքների նկատմամբ սենց հոգատար վերբերմունք կա, չեք կարծու՞մ որ կարելի ա անդրադառնալ նաև քաղաքական կամ գիտական զգացմունքների սահմաններին…

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շին, էս վերջին մի քանի էջում մարդիկ իրար լռեցնում են, որ հանկարծ հավատացյալներն ավելի չվիրավորվեն, դու հիմա ասում ես՝ մոդերները կողմնակալ ե՞ն: 
> Հա, ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ եմ կողմնակալություն տեսնում, բայց հօգուտ կրոնի, ոչ թե աթեիզմի: Ու դրա պատճառն էլ արդեն լավ հասկացա (գուցե նաև ինչ-որ տեղ ընդունեցի): էն էր, որ դու ու քեզ նման մտածող ուրիշ մարդիկ, որոնց մենք շատ սիրում ենք Ակումբում, իրենց վատ չզգան:
> Լավ կլինի, որ գոնե նկատես մարդկանց էդ ցանկությունը:


աթեիստներին լռեցնողները հենց իրենք աթեիստներն են…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, նախ հավատացյալները էս թեմայում սկի եսիմ գրե՞լ էլ են, որ ի՞նչ-որ տեղ չափը անցնեն: Վիրավորանքի մասին ես բան չասի, ես ասի, որ մոդերատորի կողմից ողջ թեմայի ընթացքում ցանկություն եմ տեսնում համոզելու, որ ինքը ճիշտ ա: Եթե թեմայի իմաստը ես սխալ եմ հասկացել, ներողություն եմ խնդրում: Եթե ես նախապես իմանայի, որ թեման մոդերատորը բացել ա համոզելու նպատակով, ոչ թե փորձելու հասկանալ, թե ինչու ակումբում հավատցյալները վաղուց լռեցված են, ես իրականում երևի կշրջանցեի էս թեման, լիքը բաներ չէի կարդա, լիքը բաներ էլ չէի ասի:


Հա, ո՞նց չեն գրել։ Բյուրը, keyboard–ը։ Էս պահին իրենց հիշեցի, բայց երևի էլի կլինեն։ Հա, ի դեպ, ես էլ եմ հավատացյալ։ Բայց մի՞թե ցանկացած բանավեճի մեջ մարդը չի փորձում դիմացինին համոզել, որ ինքը ճիշտ ա, երբ իսկապես տենց ա կարծում։ Մոդերատորը թեման չի բացել համոզելու նպատակով, կարծիքներ լսելու նպատակով ա բացել, բայց մի՞թե դա նշանակում ա, որ կարծիքներ լսելուց հետո էլ իրավունք չունի իր կարծիքը հայտնելու։ Ի վերջո, մոդերատորը, բացի մոդերատոր լինելուց, նաև ակումբցի ա, որ բոլորին հավասար իրավունք ունի քննարկմանը մասնակցելու ու իր տեսակետն արտահայտելու, չէ՞։ Ի՞նչ ա, պիտի բերանը փակ նստի ու սպասի, որ մենակ ուրիշներն իրեն համոզե՞ն։ 

Շին ջան, ես բնավ Ժառին կամ մյուս աթեիստներին պաշտպանելու նպատակ չունեմ։ Ու նենց էլ չի, որ իր՝ էս թեմայում գրած ամեն ասածին համամիտ եմ ու արդարացնում եմ, չէ, ու իրեն էլ առանձին ասել եմ, ի դեպ, բայց քո էս ասածներն իսկապես անհասկանալի են ինձ համար, ու ինձ թվում ա՝ դու մի քիչ սկսել ես միակողմանի նայել իրավիճակին։

Մյու կողմից էլ թեման կարծես սպառել ա իրեն արդեն։ Եթե պիտի էսպիսի վիճակների բերի, միգուցե փակելու ժամանա՞կն ա։ Ահագին բան ա գրվել, ում հետաքրքրում ա, կկարդա էլի, կարծում եմ։

----------

erexa (08.11.2013), ivy (08.11.2013), Jarre (08.11.2013), Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), Sagittarius (08.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, բոց եք դուք: Ըստ էության, էս թեմայի միակ հավատացյալը ես եմ, հազար անգամ ասեցի` ինչը կարա իմ զգացմունքները վիրավորի, դուք էլի ձեր էշն եք քշում, թե գիտական փաստարկները, սենց-նենց: Ձեր գիտական փաստարկներին նեեեենց գիտական հակափաստարկներ բերեմ որ...




> …և քանի որ կրոնական զգացմունքների նկատմամբ սենց հոգատար վերբերմունք կա, չեք կարծու՞մ որ կարելի ա անդրադառնալ նաև քաղաքական կամ գիտական զգացմունքների սահմաններին…


Չգիտեմ` ով ոնց, բայց իմ քաղաքական ու գիտական զգացմունքները բազմիցս վիրավորվել են ակումբում: Բացառությամբ քաղաքականության բաժնի մի քանի դեպքերի, մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում մեղավորները պատժվել են... նենց որ իմաստը ո՞րն ա դնել-քննարկելու: Ու ընդհանրապես, էս թեմայի իմաստը ո՞րն ա, եթե հարցին որպես հավատացյալ պատասխանում եմ, ու դուք էլի պնդում եք, թե չէ, քո զգացմունքները վիրավորվում են, երբ գիտական փաստարկներով ենք խոսում:

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այվ, չեմ նկատում, կներես: Ու կարամ հիմնավորեմ: Եթե մոդերատորները թեմա են բացում իրենց մոդերատորման սկզբուքները ճշգրտելու նպատակով, ինձ թվում ա (գուցե սխալ ա, որ տենց ա թվում), իրանց միակ ու միակ նպատակը տվյալ թեմայում լսելն ա կարծիքներ, ու վերջում ընդւոնել կամ չընդունելը, բայց երբ ընթացքում մոդերատորը անընդհատ իր կողմն ա առաջ տանում, կիսվում իր անձնական կենսափորձով, փորձում տարբեր կերպ համոզել, որ գուցե ես եմ մեղավոր, որ ինձ վատ եմ զգում և այլն, և այլն, ու սա պարբերաբար ու ընդամենը կարծիքներ ասող մի կողմի հետ զրույցում, ես տեսնում եմ, որ ոչ թե իմ կարծիքն են լսում, այլ ինձ համոզում են: Ես կարծում եմ, որ վերջում վերջնական որոշում ասելիս կողմերին լսած լինելուց և ճիշտը ու սխալը որոշելիս հետո, էդ որոշումը հիմնավորելիս դա երևի ընդունելի կլիներ, բայց ընթացքում պետք չի, որ ես զգամ, թե մոդերատորը ինչ հակվածություն ունի:
> 
> Ինձ վերաբերում ա իմ վատ զգալուն: Ես ասեմ, որ վատ չեմ զգում, որ հենց կրոնին են կպչում, ես հավատացյալ չեմ, մկրտված չեմ, չեմ էլ երբևէ պատրաստվում, ինձ համար հավատալ-չհավատալու թեման իմ կյանքի համար կարևորություն չունեցող թեմա ա, ես ընդհանրապես չեմ հավատում, որ էսօր հնարավոր ա, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ակումբում գրառում անել կարողացող անվերապահորեն հավատա: Իմ բոլոր գրածները ոչ մեկ էդպես էլ չկարդաց, որ իմանա, թե ինչի եմ վատ զգում: Ես ուղղակի վատ եմ զգում, որ իմ կարծիքով անընդունելի պահվածք եմ տեսնում:


Շին ջան, մոդերատորը ակումբցի ա ու մասնակցում ա բանավեճին… եթե ջնջեր իր կարծիքին չհամապատասխանող գրառումը՝ կարայիր տենց բան ասեիր…

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ձեր գիտական փաստարկներին նեեեենց գիտական հակափաստարկներ բերեմ որ...


Արա դա, վերջ տուր աթեիզմին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, բոց եք դուք: Ըստ էության, էս թեմայի միակ հավատացյալը ես եմ, հազար անգամ ասեցի` ինչը կարա իմ զգացմունքները վիրավորի, դուք էլի ձեր էշն եք քշում, թե գիտական փաստարկները, սենց-նենց: Ձեր գիտական փաստարկներին նեեեենց գիտական հակափաստարկներ բերեմ որ...
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ` ով ոնց, բայց իմ քաղաքական ու գիտական զգացմունքները բազմիցս վիրավորվել են ակումբում: Բացառությամբ քաղաքականության բաժնի մի քանի դեպքերի, մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում մեղավորները պատժվել են... նենց որ իմաստը ո՞րն ա դնել-քննարկելու: Ու ընդհանրապես, էս թեմայի իմաստը ո՞րն ա, եթե հարցին որպես հավատացյալ պատասխանում եմ, ու դուք էլի պնդում եք, թե չէ, քո զգացմունքները վիրավորվում են, երբ գիտական փաստարկներով ենք խոսում:


Բուր ջան, մենք էլ հազար անգամ ասեցինք որ դու հավատացյալի մի տեսակ ես ու բոլոր հավատացյալները քո պես չեն… աշխարհում ավելի շատ հավատացյալի տեսակ կա քան աթեիստի…

----------


## ivy

> աթեիստներին լռեցնողները հենց իրենք աթեիստներն են…


Հա, հենց էդ էլ գրել եմ: Ու էդ «լռեցնելը» արվում ա հանուն հավատացյալների:

Պարզվեց, Շինարարը հավատացյալ չի ու վատ էլ չի զգացել էս քննարկումներից  :Think: 
Լրիվ խճճվեց էս թեման. իսկականից արդեն փակելու ժամանակն ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, հենց էդ էլ գրել եմ: Ու էդ «լռեցնելը» արվում ա հանուն հավատացյալների:
> 
> Պարզվեց, Շինարարը հավատացյալ չի ու *վատ էլ չի զգացել էս քննարկումներից* 
> Լրիվ խճճվեց էս թեման. իսկականից արդեն փակելու ժամանակն ա:


Որ ասում եմ՝ ոչ ոք ոչ ոքի չի լսում, չեք հավատում:

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժող, բոց եք դուք: Ըստ էության, էս թեմայի միակ հավատացյալը ես եմ, հազար անգամ ասեցի` ինչը կարա իմ զգացմունքները վիրավորի, դուք էլի ձեր էշն եք քշում, թե գիտական փաստարկները, սենց-նենց: Ձեր գիտական փաստարկներին նեեեենց գիտական հակափաստարկներ բերեմ որ...


Բյուր ջան, իհարկե պիտի բերես։ Ու եթե ինձ բերես իմ փաստարկին դեմ փաստարկ ու ասես «Ժառ ջան, էս քո բերած փաստը դեռ 96 թվին հերքվել ա էս ինչ գիտնականի բերած էս ինչ փաստարկով» ես չեմ վիրավորվի քեզանից։ Այլ շնորհակալություն կհայտնեմ ու կփորձեմ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել։ Վերջիվերջո ես գիտնական չեմ, ու գիտության հետ կապս սիրողական մակարդակով ա։ Դրա համար ցանկացած կարծիք, քննադատություն իմ օգտին ա ծառայում։

Ես վաղուցվանից մի սկզբունք ունեմ. ուշադրություն դարձնել ասացի իմաստին, ոչ թե ձևին։ Ու եթե նույնիսկ բարձր տոներով հետս խոսաս, ճիշտ ա կարող ա նեղվեմ, բայց հաստատ չեմ համարի, որ դու իմ զգացմունքները չես հարգում։ Ես քեզ ճանաչում եմ։ Ճանաչում եմ Ակումբի մակարդակով։ Հետևաբար եթե ինձ ցավոտ թեմայում քո գրառումից ես ցավ եմ ապրում, հավանաբար դա ոչ թե քեզանից ա, այլ այն բանից, թե ես ինչպես եմ վերաբերում էտ թեմային։ Որովհետև դու համարյա բոլոր թեմաներում նույն ոճով ես գրառում կատարում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արա դա, վերջ տուր աթեիզմին


ինչի՞ վերջ տա, կարանք գնանք գիտության բաժին թող բերի… ես խնդիր չունեմ, նույնիսկ ողջունում եմ…

----------


## Շինարար

> Տիր ջան, թեմա բացելուս հիմնական նպատակս մոդերավորման ձևը չի եղել։ Այլ այս թեման արծածելը։ Թեման բացել եմ քննարկումների համար։ Ես կրոն բաժնի յուրաքանչյուր թեմայից ինչ որ բան վերցնում եմ մոդերավորման մասին ակումբցիների կարծիքի մասին։ Բայց էս թեմայի նպատակը մոդերությունը չի եղել։ Այլ հենց ինքը՝ բուն թեման։


Աաաա, պարզ ա, ուրեմն ես սխալվել եմ: Դե ինչ, արդեն ուշ ա ջնջել իմ բոլոր գրառումները, ես ինչ-որ փոփոխության ակնկալիք ունեի սկզբում, դրա համար էի գրում:

----------


## ivy

> Որ ասում եմ՝ ոչ ոք ոչ ոքի չի լսում, չեք հավատում:


Ուշադիր կարդացել եմ գրածդ. սխալ արտահայտվեցի: 
Քո կրոնական զգացմունքները չեն խոցվել, այլ վատ ես զգացել ուրիշ պատճառով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, իհարկե պիտի բերես։ Ու եթե ինձ բերես իմ փաստարկին դեմ փաստարկ ու ասես «Ժառ ջան, էս քո բերած փաստը դեռ 96 թվին հերքվել ա էս ինչ գիտնականի բերած էս ինչ փաստարկով» ես չեմ վիրավորվի քեզանից։ Այլ շնորհակալություն կհայտնեմ ու կփորձեմ ավելի խորը ուսումնասիրել։ Վերջիվերջո ես գիտնական չեմ, ու գիտության հետ կապս սիրողական մակարդակով ա։ Դրա համար ցանկացած կարծիք, քննադատություն իմ օգտին ա ծառայում։
> 
> Ես վաղուցվանից մի սկզբունք ունեմ. ուշադրություն դարձնել ասացի իմաստին, ոչ թե ձևին։ *Ու եթե նույնիսկ բարձր տոներով հետս խոսաս, ճիշտ ա կարող ա նեղվեմ, բայց հաստատ չեմ համարի, որ դու իմ զգացմունքները չես հարգում։ Ես քեզ ճանաչում եմ։ Ճանաչում եմ Ակումբի մակարդակով։ Հետևաբար եթե ինձ ցավոտ թեմայում քո գրառումից ես ցավ եմ ապրում, հավանաբար դա ոչ թե քեզանից ա, այլ այն բանից, թե ես ինչպես եմ վերաբերում էտ թեմային։ Որովհետև դու համարյա բոլոր թեմաներում նույն ոճով ես գրառում կատարում։*


Ժառ, ի՞նչ ես ասում, մի հատ մարդավարի կասե՞ս բան հասկանամ:

----------


## ivy

Ու շատ զարմացած եմ էդ կապակցությամբ:
Տեսնես՝ էլի քանի մարդ էր ընկալել, որ դու հավատացյալ ես ու դրա պատճառով ես վատ զգում էս քննարկումներից:

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն, Շինարար ջան, եթե դու ասում ես որ մածունը սպիտակ է, իսկ ես հակադարձում եմ, որ մածունը բանջարեղեն է ու կանաչ է, դու չպիտի՞ պնդես, որ մածունը կաթնամթերք է և սպիտակ է առնվազն քո տեսողության ընկալմամբ։


Նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ուզում պատասխանել էս գրածիդ, որովհետև իմ ողջ նախորդ ասածի ապացույցն ա ընդամենը, բայց ես համոզվեցի, որ նպատակները սխալ էի հասկացել, վերը գրել եմ:



> *Շինարար ջան, գրիր բողոքի գրքում։* Ես ճիշտ չեմ համարում իմ մոդերության մասին արդարացումներ բերել։ Թող ղեկավար կազմով քննարկեն, ակումբցիներն էլ անկեղ կիսվեն իմ մոդերավորման մասին իրանց կարծիքով։ Եթե որպես մոդերատոր սխալ եմ վարվում, անկեղծ կցավամ էտ պատճառով, բայց լավ կլինի, որ կուղղվեմ։
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կոմղնակալությանը, որպես անհատի իմ վերաբերմունքի մասին, ապա քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ։ Խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր, երբ ոմն մեկը բազմաթիվ գրառումներով և այլնով փորձում է կարծիք հայտնող աթեիստներին համոզել, որ իրանք սխալ են, դու դա ինչպե՞ս ես ընկալում։


Եթե մտնես Բողոքի գիրք, վերջին բողոքողը ես եմ եղել, որ բողոքել եմ քո և Մունի մոդերավորումից:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> ինչի՞ վերջ տա, կարանք գնանք գիտության բաժին թող բերի… ես խնդիր չունեմ, նույնիսկ ողջունում եմ…


ես էլ եմ ասում, թող բերի...եթե իրոք ստացվեց, փաստորեն կվերանա աթեիզմը:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ուշադիր կարդացել եմ գրածդ. սխալ արտահայտվեցի: 
> Քո կրոնական զգացմունքները չեն խոցվել, այլ վատ ես զգացել ուրիշ պատճառով:


Այվի ջան, որ ինչ-որ թեմայում իմ կարծիքով սխալ վերաբերմունք եմ տեսնում ինչ-որ մեկի կամ հարցի վերաբերյալ ու միջամտում եմ, լիքը տենց բան ա լինում, ոչ ոք չի ենթադրում, որ էդ ինչ-որ մեկը ես եմ: Կներես, բայց ես շատ քիչ եմ իմ անձնական *շահագրգռություններից* ելնելով կարծիք հայտնում:

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013), Ուլուանա (08.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինչի՞ վերջ տա, կարանք գնանք գիտության բաժին թող բերի… ես խնդիր չունեմ, նույնիսկ ողջունում եմ…


Մեֆ, մի քանի հատ թեթևակի էս թեմայում արեցի, բայց լուրջ եմ ասում` հավես չունեմ: Հենց ունենամ, կգրեմ: Ավելին` օրինակներ կբերեմ, թե աթեիստներդ ոնց եք հուզական լուծումներ առաջարկում, իսկ հավատացյալները` չոր, գիտական: Այսինքն, նենց չի, որ մենակ չոր, գիտական ա, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ աթեիստների հետ վիճելիս ու ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելիս Աստվածաշունչ ցիտելն անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա, աթեիստն ասում ա` դա  ինձ համար ասնավանի չի: Բայց դե կարելի ա նույն բաները գիտականորեն էլ հիմնավորել: Ի դեպ, խոսքս բնավ Աստծո գոյության կամ չգոյության մասին չի, այլ կոնկրետ սկզբունքների, որոնք մարդիկ ունենում են հավատացյալ լինելու արդյունքում:

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մի քանի հատ թեթևակի էս թեմայում արեցի, բայց լուրջ եմ ասում` հավես չունեմ: Հենց ունենամ, կգրեմ: Ավելին` օրինակներ կբերեմ, թե աթեիստներդ ոնց եք հուզական լուծումներ առաջարկում, իսկ հավատացյալները` *չոր, գիտական*: Այսինքն, նենց չի, որ մենակ չոր, գիտական ա, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ աթեիստների հետ վիճելիս ու ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելիս Աստվածաշունչ ցիտելն անիմաստ զբաղմունք ա, աթեիստն ասում ա` դա  ինձ համար ասնավանի չի: Բայց դե կարելի ա նույն բաները գիտականորեն էլ հիմնավորել: Ի դեպ, խոսքս բնավ Աստծո գոյության կամ չգոյության մասին չի, այլ կոնկրետ սկզբունքների, որոնք մարդիկ ունենում են հավատացյալ լինելու արդյունքում:


Խնդրեմ, երբ որ ժամանակ ու հավես կունենաս՝ կզրուցենք… մեծ հաճույքով…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խնդրեմ, երբ որ ժամանակ ու հավես կունենաս՝ կզրուցենք… մեծ հաճույքով…


Անպայման:  :Smile:  Բայց մոտ օրերս մի ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմա եմ ուզում բացել: Համ էլ ձեռի հետ կտեսնենք` աթեիստներդ ոնց եք ծաղրում կամ չծաղրում: Ուզում եմ գրել նաև քրիստոնեության տված օգուտների մասին: Մյուս կրոնների հետ գործ չունեմ, թող դրանց մասին էլ ուրիշները թեմաներ բացեն:

----------

keyboard (09.11.2013), Աթեիստ (08.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անպայման:  Բայց մոտ օրերս մի ավելի հետաքրքիր թեմա եմ ուզում բացել: Համ էլ ձեռի հետ կտեսնենք` աթեիստներդ ոնց եք ծաղրում կամ չծաղրում: Ուզում եմ գրել նաև քրիստոնեության տված օգուտների մասին: Մյուս կրոնների հետ գործ չունեմ, թող դրանց մասին էլ ուրիշները թեմաներ բացեն:


ողջունում եմ քայլդ…

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, ի՞նչ ես ասում, մի հատ մարդավարի կասե՞ս բան հասկանամ:


Բյուր, ի՞նչն ա անմարդավարի։ Պարզ գրել եմ.
1. եթե իմ իմացած գիտական փաստերին հակափաստարկ բերես ու ցույց տաս, որ այն սխալ ա, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ ու կքչփորեմ, որ ավելի կոնկրետ ու ճշգրիտ տեղեկություններ ունենամ ասածիս վերաբերյալ։
2. ու եթե նույնիսկ քո ասածը լինի այնպիսի տոնով, որը իմ դուրը չի գալիս, ես ավելի շատ կփորձեմ ուշադրություն դարձնել ասածիդ իմաստին ոչ թե տոնիդ։ Որովհետև եթե մածունին նվիրված թեմայում դու ինձ ապացուցում ես, որ մածունը սպիտակ ա, այլ ոչ թե սև, ես չպիտի ասածդ ապացույցները թողնեմ ու կենտրոնանամ ապացույցներդ մատուցելու ձևի վրա։

Հիմա պարզ ա՞։

----------


## Jarre

> Նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ուզում պատասխանել էս գրածիդ, որովհետև իմ ողջ նախորդ ասածի ապացույցն ա ընդամենը, բայց ես համոզվեցի, որ նպատակները սխալ էի հասկացել, վերը գրել եմ:
> 
> Եթե մտնես Բողոքի գիրք, վերջին բողոքողը ես եմ եղել, որ բողոքել եմ քո և Մունի մոդերավորումից:


Անկեղծ ասած չեմ տեսել  :Sad: 
Հեսա կնայեմ։

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ժամանակին ինձ մեջտեղից ճղում էի էս կրոնական թեմաներում, ուզում էի ինչ-որ բան ապացուցած լինել (որում ինքս էլ համոզված չէի), շատերին տանել չէի կարողանում հենց իրենց կրոնական հայացքների համար, հարձակվում էի մարդկանց վրա, ագրեսիվ էի, վախենում էի լիքը բաներից՝ էդ թվում ահեղ դատաստանից, Աստծուց, էն մարդկանցից ովքեր ինձ փորձում էին համոզել, որ մեջս դևեր կան, ավելի ուշ սկսեցի ինձնից վախենալ: Էդ կրոնը դառնահամի տեսքով կոկորդումս էր հավաքվել ու ոչ մի կերպ կուլ չէր գնում: Գնալով ավելի ու ավելի էի սարսափում Աստվածաշնչից: 
Հիմա ես ատում եմ կրոնը, էդ անտեր համակարգը, որը մարդկանց հնազանդեցնելու ու ուղեղները լվանալու համար ա ստեղծվել
Անհավատ չեմ, Աստծուն հավատում եմ
Ոչ մի կրոնի չեմ պատկանում
Կրոնի մեջ ինձ դուր է գալիս միայն իր փիլիսոփայական կողմն ու միստիցիզմը
Դեմ եմ ծաղրելուն ու վիրավորելուն: Պետք չի մարդկանց բաց տեղերին կպնել, անգամ եթե համոզված ես, որ իրենք սխալ են
Ինչքան հնարավոր է հեռու եմ մնում կրոնական վեճերից ու խոսակցություններից
Մեռնելուց հետո ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա, որն էր ճիշտը, որը՝ սխալը: 
Շտապելու կարիք չկա: Մեզ ընդեղ մի հատ մե՜ծ անակնկալ է սպասվում  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013), keyboard (09.11.2013), Վահե-91 (08.11.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (08.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ի՞նչն ա անմարդավարի։ Պարզ գրել եմ.
> 1. եթե իմ իմացած գիտական փաստերին հակափաստարկ բերես ու ցույց տաս, որ այն սխալ ա, շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ ու կքչփորեմ, որ ավելի կոնկրետ ու ճշգրիտ տեղեկություններ ունենամ ասածիս վերաբերյալ։
> 2. ու եթե նույնիսկ քո ասածը լինի այնպիսի տոնով, որը իմ դուրը չի գալիս, ես ավելի շատ կփորձեմ ուշադրություն դարձնել ասածիդ իմաստին ոչ թե տոնիդ։ Որովհետև եթե մածունին նվիրված թեմայում դու ինձ ապացուցում ես, որ մածունը սպիտակ ա, այլ ոչ թե սև, ես չպիտի ասածդ ապացույցները թողնեմ ու կենտրոնանամ ապացույցներդ մատուցելու ձևի վրա։
> 
> Հիմա պարզ ա՞։


Հա բայց տոնիցս ի՞նչ ես ուզում, հարցս դրան էր վերաբերում: Ինչ-որ բաներ էիր ակնարկում, լավ չհասկացա:

----------

Jarre (08.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Հա բայց տոնիցս ի՞նչ ես ուզում, հարցս դրան էր վերաբերում: Ինչ-որ բաներ էիր ակնարկում, լավ չհասկացա:


Աաաա, հասկացա։ 
Չէ, Բյուր ջան, ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, որ իմ կարծիքով ամեն ակումբցի Ակումբում ունի իր ոճը, իր գրառումներ կատարելու տոնը, որը համարյա ամեն թեմայում արտահայտվում է։ Ու դրա հիման վրա մենք արդեն իրար ճանաչում ենք։ Հետևաբար եթե դու ինձ քննադատես բժշկության բաժնում, ես դա կընդունեմ որպես նորմալ երևույթ, քանի որ դու Ստեղծագործողի բաժնում էլ ես գրագետ քննադատում։ Ասածս էն ա, որ մենք իրար բավական լավ գիտենք։ Գոնե Ակումբի մակարդակով։ Ու ի՞նչ բարոյական հիմնավորումներով ես պիտի կասկածի տակ դնեմ քո մղումները ու պնդեմ, որ ստեղծագործողի բաժնում դու ճիշտ ես քննադատում, իսկ բժշկության բաժնում ոչ, որովհետև ես վիրավորվում եմ։ Ես քեզ գիտեմ և վերջ։ Ու ինչ էլ գրես ընկալելու եմ իմ իմացածի տեսանկյունից։

----------


## Շինարար

> Անկեղծ ասած չեմ տեսել 
> Հեսա կնայեմ։


Հույս ունեմ կտեսնես նաև, որ դու նույնիսկ պատասխանել ես էդ թեմայում :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> Հույս ունեմ կտեսնես նաև, որ դու նույնիսկ պատասխանել ես էդ թեմայում


Հա, էտ հիշում եմ։ Ինձ թվաց նոր ես գրել  :Blush:

----------

Շինարար (08.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աաաա, հասկացա։ 
> Չէ, Բյուր ջան, ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, որ իմ կարծիքով ամեն ակումբցի Ակումբում ունի իր ոճը, իր գրառումներ կատարելու տոնը, որը համարյա ամեն թեմայում արտահայտվում է։ Ու դրա հիման վրա մենք արդեն իրար ճանաչում ենք։ Հետևաբար եթե դու ինձ քննադատես բժշկության բաժնում, ես դա կընդունեմ որպես նորմալ երևույթ, քանի որ դու Ստեղծագործողի բաժնում էլ ես գրագետ քննադատում։ Ասածս էն ա, որ մենք իրար բավական լավ գիտենք։ Գոնե Ակումբի մակարդակով։ Ու ի՞նչ բարոյական հիմնավորումներով ես պիտի կասկածի տակ դնեմ քո մղումները ու պնդեմ, որ ստեղծագործողի բաժնում դու ճիշտ ես քննադատում, իսկ բժշկության բաժնում ոչ, որովհետև ես վիրավորվում եմ։ Ես քեզ գիտեմ և վերջ։ Ու ինչ էլ գրես ընկալելու եմ իմ իմացածի տեսանկյունից։


Այ հիմա հասկացա  :Jpit:  Թե չէ մի ժամ ա մտածում էի` ինչ նկատի ունեիր էդ մի պարբերությամբ:

----------

Jarre (09.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, էտ հիշում եմ։ Ինձ թվաց նոր ես գրել


Չէ, էլ ինչ գրեմ, հո աթեիստ չեմ, հենց պարապ մնամ, գրեմ, որ ժողովուրդ, իմացաք` Աստված չկա  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (09.11.2013), Jarre (09.11.2013), Mephistopheles (08.11.2013), Արամ (08.11.2013), Արէա (09.11.2013)

----------

